# It's Friday!!!!



## kevo_55

I can't believe we don't do this anymore.....


----------



## Casey

We're going to Chuck E. Cheese's tonight!!

I have never been, so I hope it is a lot of fun.


----------



## FusionWhite

Does Chuck E Cheese serve beer? Beers + ball pit = fun^2


----------



## MA_PE

Casey said:


> We're going to Chuck E. Cheese's tonight!!
> I have never been, so I hope it is a lot of fun.


FWIW, The whole time my kids were growing up I have never been to a Chuck E. Cheese. There was more than one birthday party there but my wife always took them. From what she told me, the kids have a great time but it sucks for the parents.

You constantly have to fight to keep visual line of sight to your kids as they run from thing to thing so you never get to relax, and the pizza sucks.

I'm glad I never experienced it.

I hope you have a better time.


----------



## snickerd3

We had both a Chuckie Cheese and a Little Ceasers playland of sorts. The little ceasers one was way better because it had huge, and I mean huge, jungle gym/ballpit/tunnel thing.

Our weekend is going to consist of applying multiple layers of the light weight drywall putty to the kitchen wall...needs to look perfect cuz we aren't putting that many cabinets back up on this wall, just an above the fridge and tall pantry next to the fridge.


----------



## Flyer_PE

MA_PE said:


> FWIW, The whole time my kids were growing up I have never been to a Chuck E. Cheese. There was more than one birthday party there but my wife always took them. From what she told me, the kids have a great time but it sucks for the parents.
> You constantly have to fight to keep visual line of sight to your kids as they run from thing to thing so you never get to relax, and the pizza sucks.
> 
> I'm glad I never experienced it.
> 
> I hope you have a better time.


Unfortunately, I've had to attend a couple of birthday parties there. I second your wifes opinion. They do, however, serve beer.


----------



## Casey

MA_PE said:


> FWIW, The whole time my kids were growing up I have never been to a Chuck E. Cheese. There was more than one birthday party there but my wife always took them. From what she told me, the kids have a great time but it sucks for the parents.
> You constantly have to fight to keep visual line of sight to your kids as they run from thing to thing so you never get to relax, and the pizza sucks.
> 
> I'm glad I never experienced it.
> 
> I hope you have a better time.



We aren't taking any kids....

We are hoping for some pizza, beer and skeeball.


----------



## FusionWhite

Casey, we did a night out at an arcade/bowling alley with some friends last weekend for beer and skeeball. It was so much fun. Playing Dance Dance Revolution drunk is harder then a field sobriety test! Im sure it will be a blast.


----------



## Guest

kevo_55 said:


> I can't believe we don't do this anymore.....


That used to be Metro's bat signal as it were ....

Come back Metro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JR


----------



## bigray76

$2 pints!

Fridays rock!!!


----------



## EM_PS

Casey said:


> We aren't taking any kids....We are hoping for some pizza, beer and skeeball.


Aww it'll be fun dude! The pizza is relatively marginal (some outlets are better than others FWIW) but the games, beer, &amp; arcade atmosphere will have you getting your Chuck E groove on - just don't hassle the mouse should he make an appearance and you'll have a fine time.

(p.s. my kids will need to be home by 8:00, and thanx for taking them!)


----------



## MA_PE

Casey said:


> We aren't taking any kids....We are hoping for some pizza, beer and skeeball.


Casey: you're a first for me. I don't believe that I know any adults who have voluntarily ventured into a Chuck E Cheese without being "forced" to because they were accompanying thier (or someone else's) kids there usually for a birthday party.

I'd rather find a nice lounge and go for food/beer and billiards/darts/etc.

Anyway, hope you have fun.


----------



## snickerd3

Casey said:


> We aren't taking any kids....We are hoping for some pizza, beer and skeeball.


We like to go to Dave &amp; Busters, which is basically a chuckie cheese for grownups. There are kids there in the afternoon dineer time, but after 10PM it goes 21 and older. THey have eveything, the arcade side and the carnival type game side with the skeeball and coin games.


----------



## squishles10

I was just going to mention Dave and Busters. Food is marginal, full bar is great, and there are several lanes of skeeball. No ball pit though, but with enough beers that's okay with me!


----------



## Casey

Well, it all started when someone said we shoudl go out for another friend's birthday and they said we should do something fun and stupid....

So I suggested Chuck E. Cheese's as a joke, but apparently everyone liked that idea, so off we go!

I honestly don't think we will last long, when we called to confirm if all adult groups are allowed (apparently some locations require that you are accompanied by kids) they warned us that it is insanely busy on Fridays and Saturdays... The lady even said not to bother coming in on Saturdays...

If it doesn't work out, the bowling alley is our back up plan... which will be the same without the kids and a giant rat...

I think some of the group never got to go to Chuck E. Cheese's as a kid and feel like they missed out on something special (me included), but I am sure we will leave disappointed as our childhood dreams go down in flames...


----------



## Guest

Casey said:


> Well, it all started when someone said we shoudl go out for another friend's birthday and they said we should do something fun and stupid....
> So I suggested Chuck E. Cheese's as a joke, but apparently everyone liked that idea, so off we go!


That will teach you to make jokes !!!



Casey said:


> If it doesn't work out, the bowling alley is our back up plan... which will be the same without the kids and a giant rat...


Have you thought of a place that has pool and darts? Could be interesting if you are just looking to pass some time with a few drinks.



Casey said:


> I think some of the group never got to go to Chuck E. Cheese's as a kid and feel like they missed out on something special (me included), but I am sure we will leave disappointed as our childhood dreams go down in flames...


LOL. Nothing stings as much in this world as self-realization ....

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE

bump WOO HOO! It's Friday...hence the avatar change. Two more hours to go...


----------



## FLBuff PE

It's Friday, bitches! And I'm working a half day, then going camping with mini-buff for the first time this weekend! :th_rockon: :woot:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Have fun w/mini-buff!

I'm doing a half day and attempting to buy that Scion xA, if they can do what I want on the price/trade.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Just be prepared to walk. State your claim, and if they hem and haw, start the trek out the door. I bet with the way the economy is, you get what you want. Good luck!


----------



## csb

There's a place called Casa Bonita in Denver that is like if Chuck E. Cheese had a bastard love child when some Mexican Food and Elvis showed up. http://www.casabonitadenver.com/

Anyway, we went once as college students and the charm had worn off now that we were adults. However, I still am short enough to fit in the haunted cave, so we had to go in.

Have fun camping with mini-buff!


----------



## FusionWhite

Im glad this week is over. Its been very busy and I need a day off.


----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> There's a place called Casa Bonita in Denver that is like if Chuck E. Cheese had a bastard love child when some Mexican Food and Elvis showed up. http://www.casabonitadenver.com/
> Anyway, we went once as college students and the charm had worn off now that we were adults. However, I still am short enough to fit in the haunted cave, so we had to go in.
> 
> Have fun camping with mini-buff!


The trumpet section from the CU marching band used to go there weekly while I was in college. I played baritone, so I didn't go. Mrs. Buff went there once, and had a fudgey episode, so I have not been, nor plan on going.


----------



## csb

FLBuff said:


> The trumpet section from the CU marching band used to go there weekly while I was in college. I played baritone, so I didn't go. Mrs. Buff went there once, and had a fudgey episode, so I have not been, nor plan on going.


I bet she's glad you shared that with us!


----------



## FLBuff PE

What she doesn't know won't hurt her...or me, in this case!


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> There's a place called Casa Bonita in Denver that is like if Chuck E. Cheese had a bastard love child when some Mexican Food and Elvis showed up. http://www.casabonitadenver.com/
> Anyway, we went once as college students and the charm had worn off now that we were adults. However, I still am short enough to fit in the haunted cave, so we had to go in.
> 
> Have fun camping with mini-buff!


Is that place for real? They had it on a south park episode where Cartman kidnaps Butters so he can go with Kyle and Stan for one of their birthdays and I thought they were just making fun of chuck e cheeses.


----------



## csb

^ hell yeah it's real! That's awesome that it was in South Park. There are cliff divers and everything. Really, it's so random that you feel like you had a bad dream and you wake up and you tell your friends, "I had the strangest dream where I was at this place and there was a guy in a gorilla costume and Elvis and mariachi and cliff divers and they served the worst Mexican food you've ever had in your life."

To be fair, I always used to get the chicken fried steak there when I was a kid.


----------



## sehad

FLBuff said:


> What she doesn't know won't hurt her...or me, in this case!


You would be surprised how many little birdies there are out there.


----------



## FLBuff PE

kevo_55 said:


> I can't believe we don't do this anymore.....


In honor of Dleg, where this is applicable right now.


----------



## maryannette

It's FRIDAY and this week has been a ... well, it's almost over.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE

mary said:


> It's FRIDAY and this week has been a ... well, it's almost over.


Agreed! So glad it is Friday!


----------



## sehad

:woot:


----------



## Guest

Yeah !!!!!!!!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

(one day early)

JR


----------



## maryannette

jregieng said:


> (one day early)


Me, too! Today is my Friday! :multiplespotting:


----------



## roadwreck

WTF? It's not Friday on my calender. Are you guys using Dleg's time machine again? What are the big news stories tomorrow?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I think they're taking tomorrow off....


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think they're taking tomorrow off....


thanks, I had come to that conclusion Capt (obvious).


----------



## maryannette

I have RDO every other Friday.


----------



## MA_PE

mary said:


> I have RDO every other Friday.


That's too bad. Can you take something for it?


----------



## squishles10

This is my last Friday of unemployment. It has been fun and I'm going to miss it :-(


----------



## FLBuff PE

First post in the Friday thread of the non-Dleg/mary/jr/squishles Friday!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I like having half day Fridays.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ahh, the memories...

BASTARD!


----------



## maryannette

arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh! I am at work today!!! But, it's Friday. Oh, wait, I have things that have to be done this weekend that will not allow me any downtime. Aaaaww ... $heeeeeeeit!

Oh, well, it is a good day anyway. I have a job I like. I'm a geek with "friends" on EB.com. I have a great family. A couple of cups of coffee will make a big difference.

arty-smiley-048: 10940623: :reading: :bio: :woot:

-_-

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## sehad

Good day for me. Construction is busy in the summer but 4" of rain has put a stop to that. SPAM SPAM SPAM!


----------



## sehad

^^^I have a vision of someone with bloody hands at the vet


----------



## maryannette

We used to have outside (wild) cats. We were trying to catch 2 females to get them to the vet and the wilder one did NOT want to be caught. We got her in the garage with the door closed and she went to a corner and got trapped on a shelf. My husband put leather work gloves on and got her, but she bit through the gloves and sprayed him.

Have fun this afternoon. And beware of the wild cat.


----------



## sehad

^Where's a video camera when you need one?


----------



## MA_PE

may be a foolish question, but why do you take a wild cat to the vet's?

How does one own a "wild cat" do you just throw some food out the back door and be done with it?

Doesn't sound like much of a pet.

Happy Friday.


----------



## dagget

Oh boy. Trapping wild cats.

We have two outside cats that we have trapped twice. Once several years ago to get them to the vet to be spayed, and then again in mid-April to relocate them to our new house. I got arms torn up both times. We actually bought a Hav-A-Heart wild animal trap to do this, as they wouldn't let anyone near them at the time. They still won't let me near them, but my wife can pet and comb them.

They are presently lounging in 'the aviary'...a 20' x 20' chicken wire coop that I built in the car port to keep them in one place until they adopt it as their home. I hear tell that we are going to open it up this weekend as it has been more than long enough for them to accept it and not wander off. Born free.

We have also trapped a couple of different truly wild tom cats to get thier battle wounds repaired at the vet. They all also got snipped while they were there.


----------



## MA_PE

nice job on the catch and snip. There are far too many roaming around as it is.


----------



## Guest

dagget said:


> Oh boy. Trapping wild cats.


I am sneaking off for a long lunch. One could say I am in progress of trapping a wild cat too. 

h34r: h34r:

JR


----------



## Dark Knight

jregieng said:


> I am sneaking off for a long lunch. One could say I am in progress of trapping a wild cat too.
> h34r: h34r:
> 
> JR


What JR?...Is she from Villanova?


----------



## Guest

^^ Nope. But I am pretty sure I taught I taw a putty tat ....



Not to mix metaphors too badly, I was told it was happy hour tonight at Cabos Tacos. :true: I guess I will be hitting that spot after work! :17:

:bio:

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE

jregieng said:


> ^^ Nope. But I am pretty sure I taught I taw a putty tat ....
> 
> 
> Not to mix metaphors too badly, I was told it was happy hour tonight at Cabos Tacos. :true: I guess I will be hitting that spot after work! :17:
> 
> :bio:
> 
> JR


I thought that I saw posted somewhere it was happy hour at JRs...but that no one is invited if not accompanied by JR.


----------



## Guest

^^^ LOL

iPod girl just stopped by my office asking me for a ride.

Are you looking for an invite FLBluff? I dunno if Mrs. Bluff would let you out knowing you are hanging out with such a questionable character! 

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE

Nope. Happy hour is at the Buff household every night (sans drinks), unless Mini-Buff is in a foul mood. BTW, she just started solid food 2 nights ago. She has taken to it like a duck to water...opens her mouth when the spoon gets near. Anyway,



kevo_55 said:


>


----------



## Guest

FLBuff said:


> Nope. Happy hour is at the Buff household every night (sans drinks), unless Mini-Buff is in a foul mood. BTW, she just started solid food 2 nights ago. She has taken to it like a duck to water...opens her mouth when the spoon gets near.


Awesome!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

I could sneak you a margarita with petron your way ... if you like ... 

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE

That's all right. In honor of cement (whose name is mud, apparently), I would prefer :GotPics: :GotPics: :GotPics:


----------



## ktulu

Nothing better than wrapping up a week's worth of data analysis drinking an ice cold Yuengling!!


----------



## MA_PE

I vote that he was abandoned. Why? because people suck.


----------



## maryannette

The "wild cats" we had were yard cats that were adopted. When we trapped them, it was to take to the vet for spaying. Outside cats are great for keeping mice and snakes away if you live in the country.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Growing up, we had a couple stray cats that wandered around the yard from time to time. We'd put out food for them, especially in the winter. They did a good job of hunting down pests around the yard.


----------



## csb

IT'S FRIDAY!!!! That means instead of going to the library with my CERM I get to go to the pool with my two-year-old. HELL YEAH!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I have to get estimates on some roof repairs. We got 2.75 inches of rain Wednesday and the roof sprung a leak.


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> I have to get estimates on some roof repairs. We got 2.75 inches of rain Wednesday and the roof sprung a leak.


Not fun! Good luck


----------



## MA_PE

if it leaked only after having been subjected to 2.75 in. rain, I'd look for locations where water might have accumulated and overtopped flashings or pushed up under shingles or otherwise compromised typical details. You're roof may well be intact, just unable to handle the volume without backing up somewhere.


----------



## csb

^ I love it when engineers look at people's bad situations...and then talk volume...


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> ^ I love it when engineers look at people's bad situations...and then talk volume...


It's what we do best


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Turns out the addition is flatroof, and it is giving up the ghost due to its age. It looked pretty ratty. We had two guys lined up to look at it Friday, and one guy 'forgot' to show up. The one quote we got was 1400 for a 32 X 8 area. Sounds kinda high, but I've been lucky in not having to have a roof repair done.


----------



## Parks and Rec

Is it 5:00 yet?


----------



## csb

no, but it is lunchtime!


----------



## sehad

parks said:


> Is it 5:00 yet?


It is somewhere


----------



## Freon

It is about that time!


----------



## Guest

I ended up leaving work at 4 PM last Friday to avoid the major rain storm. But then I ended up sipping on a latte with iPod girl ... :bananalama:

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE

WTF?! No one has posted here yet?


----------



## Sschell

maybe fridays before long weekends are exempt?


----------



## csb

I have to study all weekend while my family goes to the mountains...it's like another Monday.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I was violently ill yesterday and slept most of it off. Now it's 4 AM and I'm wide awake.


----------



## mudpuppy

csb said:


> I have to study all weekend while my family goes to the mountains...it's like another Monday.


That sucks, csb. I'm going in to work today if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## csb

^ slightly!

actually, no one should have to be at work on a Labor Day weekend...go home!

Now back to water...


----------



## mudpuppy

Well, the good news is I have been invited to a poker party tonight so things are looking up. Be sure to take at least a little time off for yourself this weekend. Too much studying can end up making things worse--you get tired, sick of studying, crabby, stressed out, etc.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

liquor in the front, poker in the rear.


----------



## csb

mudpuppy said:


> Too much studying can end up making things worse--you get tired, sick of studying, crabby, stressed out, etc.



"Get"? I'm there! I've told myself to relax this time...I'm prepping well and either I pass it or my board wants so much from me that there's no way I'll have to be back in April. Either way, it'll be the end of studying for awhile and that makes me happy!


----------



## mudpuppy

VTEnviro said:


> liquor in the front, poker in the rear.






csb said:


> "Get"? I'm there! I've told myself to relax this time...I'm prepping well and either I pass it or my board wants so much from me that there's no way I'll have to be back in April. Either way, it'll be the end of studying for awhile and that makes me happy!


You'll make it this time. In the meantime you've already found what a great stress reliever EB is!


----------



## csb

It's Friday!


----------



## sehad

Finally! And the flooding is hopefully overwith here. Makes for long days


----------



## csb

If it makes you coast people feel better, it's cold here!


----------



## Casey

They gave us cake and squares at lunch.

Life is good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## FLBuff PE

^^^Concur.


----------



## snickerd3

An hour to go...


----------



## Flyer_PE

Is it beer O'Clock yet?


----------



## cement

Casey said:


> They gave us cake and squares at lunch.
> Life is good.



what are squares? I don't speak Canadian pretty goud, eh?


----------



## csb

^ I figured they all got engineering squares...


----------



## Sschell

isn't "squares" old school for cigarettes??? "pack of squares"


----------



## csb

IT'S FRIDAY!

Let's recap the week here on eb.com:

We've got a new advice thread

We've got a bitch kitty of a storm bearing down on some members (stay safe!)

EB continues to produce darling children

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Thank God it is here!


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo its friday...oh wait we have 4.5 hour car drive to make this evening.


----------



## Melanie11

Happy Friday! And it's payday which makes it even better! :multiplespotting:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It's Friday night. The night I mow the lawn and spruce up around the yard while the mrs. cleans the house. We're your typical boring ass engineers. I was so excited to clean I did all the laundry yesterday.


----------



## sehad

VTEnviro said:


> It's Friday night. The night I mow the lawn and spruce up around the yard while the mrs. cleans the house. We're your typical boring ass engineers. I was so excited to clean I did all the laundry yesterday.


:th_rockon:

YOU PARTY ANIMAL YOU!


----------



## Sschell

I have tons of house work to do this weekend to get the pad ready to rent... DUDE I am not looking forward to it!


----------



## Sschell

kevo_55 said:


> I can't believe we don't do this anymore.....


just thought I'd gring this up to the top... bitches!


----------



## maryannette

I'm glad it's Friday. It's been a busy week at work and at home. At work, I've been doing a lot of the required paperwork for contruction hunks to get finished. At home, we've been finishing up some details that will make the house look like a daycare center so it will be ready to put on the market. So, I'm ready to get out of here today. I just wanted to see if anybody read all of the words.

Friday!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

5.5 days and counting to vacation arty-smiley-048:


----------



## frazil

mary said:


> I just wanted to see if anybody read all of the words.


I stopped at construction hunks. Now I'm on a google image search.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

frazil said:


> I stopped at construction hunks. Now I'm on a google image redtube movie search.


Fixed it!


----------



## maryannette

I don't even know what a redtube movie is.

Although, since VTE brought it up, I suspect that it is inappropriate for many people.


----------



## Supe

Redtube - The Youtube of porn!

2.5 hours and counting. My head is pounding so bad from this sinus infection, I'm going to curl up fetal position with some booze and a bottle of Aleve the second I walk through the door. On the plus side, my power is back on, so I can watch my DVR'd episode of Two and a Half Men before I pass out!


----------



## maryannette

Hope you feel better Supe. And, glad your power is back on.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

mary said:


> Although, since VTE brought it up, I suspect that it is inappropriate for many people.


What did I do now? I'm a good kid.


----------



## maryannette

You just remind me of the little boy named "Johnnie" in all the jokes ... you know ... guess what Little Johnnie did now!!!!!??!!!


----------



## Sschell

Supe said:


> Redtube - The Youtube of porn!
> 2.5 hours and counting. My head is pounding so bad from this sinus infection, I'm going to curl up fetal position with some booze and a bottle of Aleve the second I walk through the door. On the plus side, my power is back on, so I can watch my DVR'd episode of Two and a Half Men before I pass out!


I thought youporn was the youtube of porn...


----------



## Sschell

ahhhh.... friday

It feels like some a-hole crammed two weeks of bullshit into this week... and on top of that, the carne asada I had yesterday is not sitting right. bubble bubble...



Spoiler



between the effects of the hot salsa and my company's new extra abrasive toilet paper


I'm walking a bit funny today

yeah... yuk.


----------



## bigray76

A free lunch, free pints friday for me!!!

I ran it past the boss and he is cool with that... then again the boss is out and I am in charge today!!!

"I love it when a plan comes together!"


----------



## Jennifer

3 1/2 hrs for me...and I'm leaving early today, too. Got a big fancy dinner thing tonight as a prelude to the tennis tournament I'm playing in tomorrow. Gotta go home and get all dolled up and pretty for tonight!

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## bigray76

Time to start setting up next friday's fish!

Where is frecoder these days? Jennifer mentioned getting all dolled up, normally frecoder would be hitting her up for pictures by now!


----------



## Guest

I am counting down the minutes for 4 PM .... :w00t:

:beerchug:

JR


----------



## bigray76

^^^Nothing going on today here at work, most of the staff is out and I am in charge... I see an early dismissal in the remaining staff's future! (No wonder they like it when I am in charge!)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

jregieng said:


> I am counting down the minutes for 4 PM .... :w00t:
> :beerchug:
> 
> JR


Same here...though I may lose count at 3:45.


----------



## Guest

VTEnviro said:


> Same here...though I may lose count at 3:45.


I am leaving now actually .... 3:30

I am ready to hit it! :17:

JR


----------



## Sschell

it=quiet kitty?


----------



## frazil

whoo hoo it's Friday!!


----------



## MA_PE

frazil said:


> whoo hoo it's Friday!!


And where's the kegger today. You crazy school kids kill me.


----------



## bigray76

frazil said:


> whoo hoo it's Friday!!


Now that is just awesome!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Jennifer said:


> 3 1/2 hrs for me...and I'm leaving early today, too. Got a big fancy dinner thing tonight as a prelude to the tennis tournament I'm playing in tomorrow. Gotta go home and get all dolled up and pretty for tonight!





bigray76 said:


> Where is frecoder these days? Jennifer mentioned getting all dolled up, normally frecoder would be hitting her up for pictures by now!


I'll step in for him...

:GotPics:


----------



## Guest

The Dude said:


> it=quiet kitty?


No ... this kitty was more like a lion as there was plenty of ROARING! It turned out that instead of me hitting it ... I am the one that got hit. Apparently, I was out with a group of people that love UFC and proceeded to throw in punches and kicks during the course of the night. hmy:

Between my hangover and bruises .... it is going to be a Saturday of recovery .... :wacko:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ Why do I get this feeling that there's some freaky pics of JR this weekend with assless chaps and a ball gag on the internet somewhere.


----------



## Jennifer

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'll step in for him...
> :GotPics:



Sorry...haven't downloaded my camera yet...


----------



## Guest

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Why do I get this feeling that there's some freaky pics of JR this weekend with assless chaps and a ball gag on the internet somewhere.


I am keeping tabs on my friend's flickr site to see what he ends up posting .... :mellow:



Jennifer said:


> Sorry...haven't downloaded my camera yet...


Boo!! You don't have your priorities straight!! 

JR


----------



## Jennifer

jregieng said:


> I am keeping tabs on my friend's flickr site to see what he ends up posting .... :mellow:
> 
> 
> Boo!! You don't have your priorities straight!!
> 
> JR


Sorry! Tennis all weekend. I was a little short on time after laundry, groceries, studying, lawn mowing. Yes, I'm single...it all has to get done by me or else, it just doesn't get done. On a positive...I won 3 out of 4 matches in the tournament on Saturday. :multiplespotting:


----------



## Supe

1 hour, 37 minutes to freedom...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

1 hour, 1 minute for me. Followed by the special hell that is I-95 and I-90 near Boston on a Friday.

And what started as a beautiful day has turned windy and gloomy. Friday is housecleaning night at our house. It if rains, it means I can't take the dog out to tire him out. And if he's feisty it's nearly impossible to clean the place.


----------



## Supe

As soon as I leave here, its a quick stop at the grocery store.

Milk

Imitation Lucky Charms

3 bottles of diet soda

Some turkey hot dogs and rolls

Mustard

BBQ sauce

American cheese

Wheat rolls

These $.89 microwave dinner thingies that are actually really good

Ramen

And a couple of oranges

Can you tell I live alone?

From there, it's onto my couch to watch DVR'd episodes of Frisky Dingo, Lucy - Daughter of the Devil, and Two and a Half Men. If I'm feeling frisky, I might go to the range tomorrow and play with the .45 for an hour or two.


----------



## MGX

Hell yes, today is Friday.

Tomorrow I'm exploring a gypsum rock mine hoping to find some selenite crystals.


----------



## DVINNY

Jennifer said:


> 3 1/2 hrs for me...and I'm leaving early today, too. Got a big fancy dinner thing tonight as a prelude to the tennis tournament I'm playing in tomorrow. Gotta go home and get all dolled up and pretty for tonight!
> arty-smiley-048:


see below  (love women's tennis)



bigray76 said:


> Where is frecoder these days? Jennifer mentioned getting all dolled up, normally frecoder would be hitting her up for pictures by now!


see below 



wilheldp_PE said:


> I'll step in for him...
> :GotPics:


Thanks man. (thinking of women's tennis)



Jennifer said:


> Sorry! Tennis all weekend. I was a little short on time after laundry, groceries, studying, lawn mowing. Yes, I'm single...it all has to get done by me or else, it just doesn't get done. On a positive...I won 3 out of 4 matches in the tournament on Saturday. :multiplespotting:


Did I mention I love women who play tennis Women's tennis?


----------



## Enginnneeer

Supe said:


> As soon as I leave here, its a quick stop at the grocery store.
> Milk
> 
> Imitation Lucky Charms
> 
> 3 bottles of diet soda
> 
> Some turkey hot dogs and rolls
> 
> Mustard
> 
> BBQ sauce
> 
> American cheese
> 
> Wheat rolls
> 
> These $.89 microwave dinner thingies that are actually really good
> 
> Ramen
> 
> And a couple of oranges
> 
> Can you tell I live alone?
> 
> From there, it's onto my couch to watch DVR'd episodes of Frisky Dingo, Lucy - Daughter of the Devil, and Two and a Half Men. If I'm feeling frisky, I might go to the range tomorrow and play with the .45 for an hour or two.



I sometimes catch Two and a Half Men reruns a few days in the week. Never watched the current season until it started reruns.

What are Imitation Lucky Charms?


----------



## mudpuppy

Hot dogs and a pair of oranges. . . what exactly are you building with this stuff?


----------



## Casey

Enginnneeer said:


> What are Imitation Lucky Charms?


Favourable Knickknacks?


----------



## Sschell

^lol!


----------



## Supe

mudpuppy said:


> Hot dogs and a pair of oranges. . . what exactly are you building with this stuff?



I'm building dinner. Anything else and I would have bought an entire genoa salami and a couple of honeydews.

Well, my imitation Lucky Charms are really more of an imitation of an imitation. I buy the store brand imitation. The hierarchy goes as follows:

Lucky Charms

Marshmallow Mateys

Magic Stars.

So, I start my mornings off with a little magic.


----------



## Supe

Also, 3 days, 3 hours, 57 minutes until my weekend starts...


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Well, my imitation Lucky Charms are really more of an imitation of an imitation. I buy the store brand imitation. The hierarchy goes as follows:Lucky Charms
> 
> Marshmallow Mateys
> 
> Magic Stars.
> 
> So, I start my mornings off with a little magic.


I Like the bagged "generic" version of lucky charms better than the brand name stuff...the marshmellows aren't rock hard.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> I Like the bagged "generic" version of lucky charms better than the brand name stuff...the marshmellows aren't rock hard.


I just like the fact that I can buy a SACK of generic for $3.30 vs. the nearly $5 for the stuff that comes in the dinky box!


----------



## Supe

1 day, 3 hours, 33 minutes until the weekend...


----------



## Supe

17 minutes and I... am... outta here.

At least today wasn't a bad day. Boring at first, but then one of the QC Site Managers called me and we had some laughs about how back-assward our company goes about doing things.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Bastard!


----------



## engineergurl

Tomorrow I am "Helping the Hooch" so tonight is in kind of a Friday... WOOT!


----------



## mudpuppy

Will you be drinking Hooch while Helping the Hooch?


----------



## Dleg

It's already Friday out here, and I had a rare lunchtime CAB at a beach bar with a friend visiting from the States.

Very niceeee....


----------



## MA_PE

Dleg said:


> It's already Friday out here, and I had a rare lunchtime CAB at a beach bar with a friend visiting from the States.
> Very niceeee....


Island Bastard!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

If the weather's nice, and it looks to be clearing, we'll be headed to the fair this afternoon to overindulge in unhealthy food.


----------



## ktulu

And I'm studying 

I have taken off until the exam, so my days will be very exciting.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

engineergurl said:


> Tomorrow I am "Helping the Hooch"... WOOT!


Something about that sounds dirty.


----------



## snickerd3

ktulu said:


> And I'm studying
> I have taken off until the exam, so my days will be very exciting.


But you'll have a pretty little lady there with you for lunch dates everyday!


----------



## ktulu

Nope. She will be in daycare. I would definitely not get any studying done if she were here.


----------



## Katiebug

We're petsitting for my parents this weekend since they went out of town. Our cat tolerates our dog and lately has even been friendly to her (it only took a year and a half) but hates their dog with a passion...last night I was woken up about ten times by the cat hiding behind my head while my parents' dog was trying to jump up on the bed to get at her. :screwloose: The dumb dog just wants to sniff the cat, she doesn't want to eat the thing...but Miss Kitty is absolutely convinced that the dog has evil intent.

And with Mr. Bug unemployed, funds are tight...we might take the dogs on a hike in one of the city parks (very cool glacial rock formations).


----------



## snickerd3

Katiebug said:


> We're petsitting for my parents this weekend since they went out of town. Our cat tolerates our dog and lately has even been friendly to her (it only took a year and a half) but hates their dog with a passion...last night I was woken up about ten times by the cat hiding behind my head while my parents' dog was trying to jump up on the bed to get at her. :screwloose: The dumb dog just wants to sniff the cat, she doesn't want to eat the thing...but Miss Kitty is absolutely convinced that the dog has evil intent.
> And with Mr. Bug unemployed, funds are tight...we might take the dogs on a hike in one of the city parks (very cool glacial rock formations).


That's when I'd put on leather gloves and make the introduction so the dog can get the smelling urge out of the way, so you can sleep uninterrupted


----------



## Freon

It's about time to clean off the desk for the weekend. Since I am in Texas, it is Friday Night Lights! Nothing like an emotion-charged high school football game to start off the weekend. Followed by a Saturday of college football.

Freon

And yes, Hook'em Horns


----------



## Guest

I ended up spending the day (and evening) putting together office furniture in my new place.



MA_PE said:


> Island Bastard!!


lusone:

JR


----------



## snickerd3

TGIF...although I've only been in the office a grand total of 3 hours this week. Onsite meetings really make the week go by faster.


----------



## FLBuff PE

T-minus one week! hmy:


----------



## Guest

Damn .. I wish it was still Friday ... 

JR


----------



## SSmith

Wife and kid are visiting friend in Kentucky this weekend.

I think I'm going to find the bottom of a few bottles tonight.

As odd as it sounds--in Alabama Im having trouble finding a country bar.

I could really use a country bar, a dark corner, a cold one, and a jukebox tonight...


----------



## mudpuppy

jregieng said:


> Damn .. I wish it was still Friday ...


Why? It's Saturday, even better. That means I only had to work 5 hours instead of 10!


----------



## SSmith

Oh dear lord.

Tonight started innocently enough--searching out for the last remaining country bar in North Alabama. I went to the local restaurant/bar for dinner and asked where to go for the local country bar. The guy told me that the only place I should think about going is Jimmy's.

Now Jimmy's is a nondescript place with just a name on a marquees sign along a highway that I have never visited in my short time back to Alabama. I should have turned around when there was a cover charge by a 6' topless broad asking if I needed singles.

I end tonight with 3 things I can scratch off my "to see before I die list"

1. Stripper dance to George Jones and Garth Brooks (true story). She did stop loving him and she does have friends in low places.

2. Stripper fall of the pole (true story). Evidently she misjudged the conversion between coefficient of friction static and coefficient of friction kinetic and ended up on her head. She probably has the bruised forehead to remind her next time.

3. Stripper buy me a drink (true story) although only after she poured my initial one on my lap.

If they had places like this in college, I probably wouldn't have graduated. Male to female ratio of at least 1:1. Dancers moving off the main stage onto the "grind stage." I thank the gods that I didn't see women like this until after school. After I'm married. With a child. Who knows what trouble I would have landed myself in otherwise...

Tomorrow is going to hurt.



SSmith said:


> Wife and kid are visiting friend in Kentucky this weekend.
> I think I'm going to find the bottom of a few bottles tonight.
> 
> As odd as it sounds--in Alabama Im having trouble finding a country bar.
> 
> I could really use a country bar, a dark corner, a cold one, and a jukebox tonight...


----------



## engineergurl

I am now reminded why my hubby and I have yet to search for a bar in Alabama yet. I am now happy to continue to have drinks at home with him. I am now thinking to myself that when we do search for a local watering hole that I will happily go with the hubby to find one. :Locolaugh:



SSmith said:


> Oh dear lord.
> Tonight started innocently enough--searching out for the last remaining country bar in North Alabama. I went to the local restaurant/bar for dinner and asked where to go for the local country bar. The guy told me that the only place I should think about going is Jimmy's.
> 
> Now Jimmy's is a nondescript place with just a name on a marquees sign along a highway that I have never visited in my short time back to Alabama. I should have turned around when there was a cover charge by a 6' topless broad asking if I needed singles.
> 
> I end tonight with 3 things I can scratch off my "to see before I die list"
> 
> 1. Stripper dance to George Jones and Garth Brooks (true story). She did stop loving him and she does have friends in low places.
> 
> 2. Stripper fall of the pole (true story). Evidently she misjudged the conversion between coefficient of friction static and coefficient of friction kinetic and ended up on her head. She probably has the bruised forehead to remind her next time.
> 
> 3. Stripper buy me a drink (true story) although only after she poured my initial one on my lap.
> 
> If they had places like this in college, I probably wouldn't have graduated. Male to female ratio of at least 1:1. Dancers moving off the main stage onto the "grind stage." I thank the gods that I didn't see women like this until after school. After I'm married. With a child. Who knows what trouble I would have landed myself in otherwise...
> 
> Tomorrow is going to hurt.


----------



## mudpuppy

Whoa, I'm going to visit SSmith! JR, do you want to come with us?


----------



## FLBuff PE

SSmith said:


> ...2. Stripper fall of the pole (true story). Evidently she misjudged the conversion between coefficient of friction static and coefficient of friction kinetic and ended up on her head. She probably has the bruised forehead to remind her next time.


Nerd.

BTW, yes, I'm jealous. I am in the same boat as SSmith...wife and kid are out of town in Minnesota. You would think that in one of the most affluent parts of Colorado (near Aspen), one could find a decent titty-bar, but no. Not that I'm the kind of guy to go to one, but the option would be nice. "Really, dear, there's a conference in Nothern Alabama that I HAVE to go to."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

A quaint little nudie bar with watered down drinks and second rate cover band sounds pretty nice right now. All we got around here are these trendy hipster places.


----------



## Guest

SSmith said:


> I end tonight with 3 things I can scratch off my "to see before I die list"
> 1. Stripper dance to George Jones and Garth Brooks (true story). She did stop loving him and she does have friends in low places.
> 
> 2. Stripper fall of the pole (true story). Evidently she misjudged the conversion between coefficient of friction static and coefficient of friction kinetic and ended up on her head. She probably has the bruised forehead to remind her next time.
> 
> 3. Stripper buy me a drink (true story) although only after she poured my initial one on my lap.


It sounds like this place needs further investigation to see if it could serve as the Southeast meet-up for EB.com! :eyebrows:



mudpuppy said:


> Whoa, I'm going to visit SSmith! JR, do you want to come with us?


I am totally there! :woot: When is the next outting??!! :17:

:bio:

JR


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> A quaint little nudie bar with watered down drinks and second rate cover band sounds pretty nice right now. All we got around here are these trendy hipster places.


You either get the dancers or the band. I can't say I've ever encountered both at the same place. Watered down drinks are common at both types of establishments.


----------



## frazil

"A _quaint _little nudie bar"?? Is that like when grandma gets up on stage?


----------



## Supe

frazil said:


> "A _quaint _little nudie bar"?? Is that like when grandma gets up on stage?


I doubt it, but I bet there is still plenty of warm apple pie to go around!


----------



## SSmith

Let me address one comment that I got in PM:

NO--my post here does not violate that male-male contract to keep what happens in a strip club quiet. No names, nor addresses, or details were posted.

Moving on:

1. I hope none of you ever make it down to north Alabama, but ring me up if you do. Ill gladly show you the place.

2. I forgot to mention that this was a high class joint--no mason jars for the beverages. The bars in Kentucky didn't hold to such high standards.

3. Actually for Halloween this place is having dancers and a band. Surprised me too.

4. I also forgot to mention the costuming present. I'm remembering girl scouts, pirate, cheerleader, librarian? off the top. They took the season very seriously.

It all started from asking where the local country bar was. Keep that one in mind in the future guys...


----------



## csb

Public Service Annoucement- Shotgun Willie's in Denver is NOT just a country bar.

"high class" equals no mason jar glasses? Is this the only requirement?


----------



## SSmith

csb said:


> "high class" equals no mason jar glasses? Is this the only requirement?


They also required shoes?


----------



## engineergurl

Down to northern Alabama? The more you type of this place, the more I am scared to try to find any place in Alabama....



SSmith said:


> Let me address one comment that I got in PM:NO--my post here does not violate that male-male contract to keep what happens in a strip club quiet. No names, nor addresses, or details were posted.
> 
> Moving on:
> 
> 1. I hope none of you ever make it down to north Alabama, but ring me up if you do. Ill gladly show you the place.
> 
> 2. I forgot to mention that this was a high class joint--no mason jars for the beverages. The bars in Kentucky didn't hold to such high standards.
> 
> 3. Actually for Halloween this place is having dancers and a band. Surprised me too.
> 
> 4. I also forgot to mention the costuming present. I'm remembering girl scouts, pirate, cheerleader, librarian? off the top. They took the season very seriously.
> 
> It all started from asking where the local country bar was. Keep that one in mind in the future guys...


----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> Public Service Annoucement- Shotgun Willie's in Denver is NOT just a country bar.
> "high class" equals no mason jar glasses? Is this the only requirement?


But I've heard it's a good place for a steak...


----------



## Guest

So, who's planning happy hour for Friday?? 

JR


----------



## Supe

Going and voting on Friday (lines are a lot shorter, and I'll be in North Carolina on election day), so my happy hour (or sit, cry, and pine hour) is going to have to wait until Saturday at 10 when the OSU-PSU game is over...


----------



## csb

jregieng said:


> So, who's planning happy hour for Friday??
> JR


Hmm...at 5 I'll still be sitting in the PE exam...


----------



## SSmith

Last night I went back to Jimmy's. It was another insane evening with 2 simultaneous bachelor parties.

I think I understand Hip Hop music now.


----------



## cement

we are having friends and neighbors over for a holiday party today.

if enough people show to eat all the food my wife made, either the fire marshall shuts us down or the floors cave in.


----------



## csb

It's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## maryannette

VT, WHY DO YOU DO THAT?!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE

So that now takes the cake for the most disturbing thing I have ever seen on this board.


----------



## frazil

that guy could at least wash his feet before posting glamour shots on the internet


----------



## Chucktown PE

Doesn't that belong in the disturbing pics thread. I know it will haunt me for quite a while.


----------



## csb

frazil said:


> that guy could at least wash his feet before posting glamour shots on the internet


I was totally just staring at his feet.


----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> I was totally just staring at his feet.


Sure you were... rlyflag:


----------



## TouchDown

Um, thanks VT... I know it's pretty tame, but,

*VOMIT*


----------



## Guest

kevo_55 said:


> I can't believe we don't do this anymore.....


I find it equally unbelievable that we haven't done this in so long!!

Perhaps if we put a slightly different spin on it ........





:mf_bounce8:

JR


----------



## Supe

I'm not quite sure what to say to that.

All I know, is that it's Friday, I'm still suffering jet lag, and came to work two hours early this morning so I can leave early and head out with corset girl who I'm _kinda sorta_ dating now for some R&amp;R, and to clear my head of all things work-related.


----------



## maryannette

YAY!!! Friday


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo. A weekend of mudding and taping the bathroom drywall.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## cement

VTEnviro said:


>


why can't I see that?


----------



## Sschell

are you sure you want to?

Maybe you're just subconsciously blocking it out.


----------



## csb

Friday! FridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFr

idayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFrida

yFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFr

idayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFrida

yFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFr

idayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFrida

yFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFr

idayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFrida

yFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFr

idayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFridayFrida

yFridayFridayFriday

FRIDAY!


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## TouchDown

AMEN! Friday!


----------



## Supe

This is the most needed Friday I've had in a while. I'm glad I came in early, my ass is going to burn rubber out of here at 2:45!


----------



## Chucktown PE

Supe said:


> This is the most needed Friday I've had in a while. I'm glad I came in early, my ass is going to burn rubber out of here at 2:45!



Are you going to be using Durex or Trojan, and I assume this is with black corsett girl?


----------



## Parks and Rec

Well put chuck


----------



## csb

Chucktown PE said:


> Are you going to be using Durex or Trojan, and I assume this is with black corsett girl?


I'm going to guess that if it's his ass burning rubber he has to be black corset girl


----------



## Sschell

^well played!


----------



## Master slacker

Raise your cans, bottles, mugs, or pencils for a toast on this most beloved day, Friday:

To there being no emergencies in my plants (or bugs in my pants),

to my official leave time being 2:30,

to the boss being out of town,

to me leaving early... right now.

Enjoy your Friday, folks! :beerchug:


----------



## Supe

Sorry to disappoint folks, only my car tires will be burning rubber today. Can't burn rubber in an erm, "oil slick," as it's that time of the month with corset girl (whom I am still happily dating, somehow).

That aside, what are these "condoms" everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## csb

herpes is the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## Sschell

herpes.... there's worse things you can get from unprotected sex. like babies! and child support payments etc. etc.


----------



## csb

good call...and you don't have to send herpes to college


----------



## cement

and it does not cost to add herpes to your auto insurance.


----------



## geofs_PE

I would rather have a child than herpes. It doesn't cost that much to raise a child if you teach them to steal at a young age.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Herpes the Love Bug.


----------



## Guest

Supe said:


> Sorry to disappoint folks, only my car tires will be burning rubber today. Can't burn rubber in an erm, "oil slick," as it's that time of the month with corset girl (whom I am still happily dating, somehow).


So, are you saying you are getting off in 'the slick' ?? hmy:



Supe said:


> That aside, what are these "condoms" everyone keeps talking about?


Better watch out riding bareback - sure it's a fun ride, but watch out when it ends.

JR


----------



## Supe

I don't actually go bareback. I'd sooner opt for herpes than babies. Herpes are more manageable, cost lest money, and you can't take a pill to control a child with a flaring temper.

P.S. - We just opted for the shower. Who says oil and water don't mix?


----------



## csb

hmm...herpes will never mow the lawn...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Yeah, but herpes won't wreck the car, either.


----------



## Flyer_PE

csb said:


> hmm...herpes will never mow the lawn...






Capt Worley PE said:


> Yeah, but herpes won't wreck the car, either.


Along these same lines:

Overheard at a local carnival/car show yesterday:

Man yelling at his son: "Thanks for making me a grandfather at 37, asshole!".


----------



## snickerd3

Flyer_PE said:


> Along these same lines:Overheard at a local carnival/car show yesterday:
> 
> Man yelling at his son: "Thanks for making me a grandfather at 37, asshole!".


We had a car show in our town this weekend, they blocked off most of the downtown area for it. The comment fits as its a small town and there are MANY underage pregnant girls.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Flyer_PE said:


> Along these same lines:
> Overheard at a local carnival/car show yesterday:
> 
> Man yelling at his son: "Thanks for making me a grandfather at 37, asshole!".


I worked with a woman who was a grandmother at 34.


----------



## Supe

Capt Worley PE said:


> I worked with a woman who was a grandmother at 34.


17 a piece was about the going age for most of my high school class, too. I forget just how many girls I graduated with didn't walk at graduation because they were expecting. It was more than a handful.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> 17 a piece was about the going age for most of my high school class, too. I forget just how many girls I graduated with didn't walk at graduation because they were expecting. It was more than a handful.


you should see the some of the looks I've been getting when people find out I'm 28 and having my first...so not typical in our town where 17 is totally acceptable and commonplace. Even the Dr was a little surprised.


----------



## csb

I better not be a grandmother at 37...my eleven-year-old will have some explaining to do


----------



## Flyer_PE

csb said:


> I better not be a grandmother at 37...my eleven-year-old will have some explaining to do


I'm safe from becoming grandpa at age 37, I'm about to turn 42 and my son is only 4.


----------



## csb

retroactive teen pregnancy...if only you had a time machine!


----------



## Dleg

Flyer_PE said:


> I'm safe from becoming grandpa at age 37, I'm about to turn 42 and my son is only 4.


Me, too ... but I also have a 12 year old daughter... yikes!


----------



## Parks and Rec

I'm glad it is here


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Hour and a half until they cut us loose...


----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


> Hour and a half until they cut us loose...



What? How come you get to bail early!

It's already been another "slap the forehead" kind of morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Summer hours...38 hour week. Extra half hour Mon-Thurs with a half day on Friday.


----------



## Ble_PE

Today is a work Friday for me, so definitely not as good as the off Friday, but at least I get to leave at 4.


----------



## Sschell

we have a trade show at our facility next week, so everything is crazy getting ready for that...

funny side note, the GM for the product line we are introducing sent the email notifying everyone in the company of the event, he described it as "the coming out party" for the product line... I had no idea that we manufacutred queer equipment... not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Would queer equipment use the left hand rule?


----------



## Sschell

maybe the limp wrist rule?


----------



## Parks and Rec

Maybe the limp fist rule


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

The rubber fist rule?


----------



## MGX

Its a total madhouse here.

When in the course of academic pursuits X comes before Y, but by some means that convention has been deranged and the result is mild pandemonium. There I go thinking again.


----------



## TouchDown

GOIN TO HOOTERS FOR LUNCH!

Tacky yet unrefined.

And she's a winner.


----------



## Supe

DAMNIT!

Apparently TOMORROW is going to be my Friday


----------



## MGX

Supe said:


> DAMNIT!
> 
> Apparently TOMORROW is going to be my Friday


Yeah, I'm going to need you to come in on Saturday...yeah. Ok.


----------



## kevo_55

Leaving a bit early today.

Heck, I deserve it! :woot:


----------



## Sschell

TouchDown said:


> GOIN TO HOOTERS FOR LUNCH!
> Tacky yet unrefined.
> 
> And she's a winner.


that link has no picture... you think I want to read about some broad?


----------



## Supe

MGX said:


> Yeah, I'm going to need you to come in on Saturday...yeah. Ok.



Seriously. Our craft have the complete inability to plan their activities. They'll be in a race to finish tomorrow what should have been signed off on Tuesday.


----------



## squishles10

more of you guys should be unemployed, then EVERY DAY is friday!

*edit: and EVERY HOUR is HAPPY HOUR!!!*


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I remember those days. I wonder now how I got through them. Oh, ueah, now i remember!

Thank you, kind Anheiser-Busch employees!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Got a haircut, stopped off for Indian food for lunch. About to take a short nap, then its off to the gym.

I love half day Fridays!


----------



## TouchDown

VTEnviro said:


> I love half day Fridays!


You suck.


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTEnviro said:


> Got a haircut, stopped off for Indian food for lunch. About to take a short nap, then its off to the gym.
> I love half day Fridays!


Bastard.


----------



## cement

sschell_PE said:


> that link has no picture... you think I want to read about some broad?


seriously.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Bastard.


Yep.



cement said:


> seriously.


Yep.


----------



## Ble_PE

About an hour left. I'm ready to hit the road!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

20 minutes for me!


----------



## snickerd3

don't rub it in...i still got like 2.5 hrs


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> don't rub it in...i still got like 2.5 hrs


+100 EST!!


----------



## Guest

FMJR stopped by my office and pulled me out at 6PM - she said there was no reason for me to be staying late on a Friday.



TouchDown said:


> GOIN TO HOOTERS FOR LUNCH!
> Tacky yet unrefined.
> 
> And she's a winner.


I &lt;3 :Banane20:



kevo_55 said:


> Leaving a bit early today.
> Heck, I deserve it! :woot:


Yes, you do deserve it kevo! 



VTEnviro said:


> Got a haircut, stopped off for Indian food for lunch. About to take a short nap, then its off to the gym.


I need a haircut badly - gonna have to hit a store this weekend. I had chinese for lunch at a place called the Po King. 



VTEnviro said:


> I love half day Fridays!


BASTARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JR


----------



## TouchDown

sschell_PE said:


> that link has no picture... you think I want to read about some broad?


Couldn't get there from work... here you go.

local hooter's girl wins 2009 crown


----------



## Santiagj

My friday went great. I took a half day off cause I was going to add a rough in for a full bath in my basement. First time I had tried to do a project like that. It was easier than expected. Had to connect to 50+ year old cast iron which I was worried about. It went well though. Got to use a concrete saw (Stihl, my favorite brand) and a hilti jack hammer. I just about had a woody that day. Power tool heaven.

Poured the concrete the next morning. All in all, I used 12 bags of crete. Had a mixer in the basement and everything. Total the project took me 12 hours. Plus I got some serious brownie points with the wife now.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday!!!! arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:

At least for me  ! I'm glad I've got a long weekend because there are still several things that need to be done (according to the wife) before the baby comes and you never know when that's going to happen.


----------



## Supe

Must be nice!

Tomorrow's my Friday assuming they don't ask me to work on Saturday, but I've got a date tomorrow anyways, so I finally get out of the house!


----------



## FLBuff PE




----------



## TouchDown

AMEN.


----------



## maryannette

Today is my RDO, but I have a new work laptop that allows me to work from home. ... WOO-HOO!! Well, I'm not thrilled to be working on my RDO, but at least I can do it from home and not drive the long commute. And, I can add some flexibility to my work hours today.


----------



## Supe

I don't have to work tomorrow, so woo-hoo!

On the down side, I've got a ton of work next week, but the guy who runs our test shop is on vacation, so I will be stuck down there all week. Of course, I've got Lincoln Electric reps coming to see me, a bunch of meetings and NCRs to follow up on, etc, so I wouldn't be surprised to see a 60+ hour week.


----------



## Katiebug

Thank heavens it's Friday.


----------



## Santiagj

This friday is looking good! I'm not on call for storm duty as of 6am this morning. I see several gin &amp; tonics in my near future.


----------



## csb

I needed this Friday!


----------



## Supe

A b-bb-bb-bb-bb-bbb-bb-bb that's all, folks!


----------



## Master slacker

It's back to saturday. Damn


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It's a beautiful day here, I'm getting out at 12, and the bike is calling me.

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I remember those halcyon days...I miss half day Fridays.


----------



## Ble_PE

I used to work half Friday's every week, but now I have every other Friday off and I like that much better! A long weekend every other week. Of course, this is my work Friday, so it sucks cause I've only got 2 days off this weekend.


----------



## Guest

Yay Friday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> I remember those halcyon days...I miss half day Fridays.


I'll pour out a CAB for you...


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> I'll pour out a CAB for you...


Pour it out?!?!?

:blink:

I hope you mean you'll pour it out into a frosted glass for maximum refreshment.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

No, I mean like pouring out the first ounce of a 40 in memory of a long gone homeboy.


----------



## kevo_55

This week has been too long!!

TGIF!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> I'll pour out a CAB for you...


Thanks, homes!


----------



## ElCid03

VTEnviro said:


> No, I mean like pouring out the first ounce of a 40 in memory of a long gone homeboy.



Only if it is the one, the only, Olde English 800.


----------



## Supe

FINALLY got caught up with most of my work. Nothing left that I can't push off until next week. Should be getting some "dessert" tonight, though I had a true white-trash moment last night when the semi-live-in ex boyfriend I think tried to grab the phone from the MIAF.


----------



## kevo_55

ElCid03 said:


> Only if it is the one, the only, Olde English 800.


Oh, that brings back some good memories of playing "Edward 40-hands" in college.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> Oh, that brings back some good memories of playing "Edward 40-hands" in college.



I'll get the duct tape!


----------



## Parks and Rec

Hopefully I can cut out of work early to head down to Charleston. Should be a nice weather weekend!


----------



## snickerd3

forecast says hot and humid weekend for us...heat indexes in the 100's...woohoo. Glad we have a pool.


----------



## Guest

It's supposed to break 90s here ... get into the mid-90s even!

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE

Parks and Rec said:


> Hopefully I can cut out of work early to head down to Charleston. Should be a nice weather weekend!



What you doing down here this weekend? It's supposed to be heat index of 105 with little breeze.


----------



## Parks and Rec

Taking the wife to do whatever. Our anniversary is this week, so we are getting out of town for that. It has been a while since we made a trip to Charleston. We used to make the trip two or three times a year. We usually walk around, she'll do some shopping, we'll do lots of eating. I could get her a spa package and we could go fishing...

I saw 90 as the high earlier, but now is 92/94. Still better than the forcasted 95/99 here in NC.


----------



## Supe

It is definitely feeling a little toasty outside right about now. The weldors are crying about it, because they have to wear forced air hoods for the pipe they're welding on.


----------



## SSmith

It's Friday--and I got the strange urge to tie someone up.


----------



## Chucktown PE

SSmith said:


> It's Friday--and I got the strange urge to tie someone up.



:blink: ^^ Is that like a movie quote or something?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> forecast says hot and humid weekend for us...heat indexes in the 100's...woohoo. Glad we have a pool.


Mid to upper 70s here and no humidity. Hell yeah!

Took a nice bike ride today, planning on hiking by the coast on Sunday. I hate the heat and crowded swimming beaches, but I love wandering along a rocky coastline at the ocean. Not sure what tomorrow will bring. Might just be a gym and dog park day as Lady VTE is scheduled to do some awful marathon training session.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

VTEnviro said:


> Mid to upper 70s here and no humidity. Hell yeah!
> Took a nice bike ride today, planning on hiking by the coast on Sunday. I hate the heat and crowded swimming beaches, but I love wandering along a rocky coastline at the ocean. Not sure what tomorrow will bring. Might just be a gym and dog park day as Lady VTE is scheduled to do some awful marathon training session.


Here in Orygun, it is about 69 degrees humidity at 60%. Actually a bit cold for August. I am loving it.

Last week we were over 100 F 4 times and I was considering moving to Alaska.


----------



## benbo

I'm going to Peru on Sunday. It's Winter there.

Not looking forward to the plane flight.


----------



## SSmith

Chucktown PE said:


> :blink: ^^ Is that like a movie quote or something?


Um, yeah. Movie. That's the ticket...


----------



## MechGuy

D. Kephart said:


> Here in Orygun, it is about 69 degrees humidity at 60%. Actually a bit cold for August. I am loving it.
> Last week we were over 100 F 4 times and I was considering moving to Alaska.


It's been over 100 degrees for about 2 months now in San Antonio... we just broke the record for most consecutive 100 degree days as well as hottest month on record EVER..... its time to move back to meechigan!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> Last week we were over 100 F 4 times and I was considering moving to Alaska.


That's something I always consider. I loved it there.


----------



## ElCid03

MechGuy said:


> It's been over 100 degrees for about 2 months now in San Antonio... we just broke the record for most consecutive 100 degree days as well as hottest month on record EVER..... its time to move back to meechigan!



I dunno, I was up at Crystal Lake in July and the mosquitos went to town on me. I bet you don't miss the several feet of snow in the winter nor the illustrious Governor Granholm.







Sarah Palin is way better looking and probably smarter too.


----------



## Ble_PE

benbo said:


> I'm going to Peru on Sunday. It's Winter there.
> Not looking forward to the plane flight.


Have fun in Peru. It'll be summer when we go in December.


----------



## nashbmattPE

had the day off today......weather was great because i had the day off


----------



## Sschell

Today is my friday!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

sschell_PE said:


> Today is my friday!!!!


sorry Dude.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I don't think I'm going to have a "Friday" 'til somewhere around the 18th. For the most part, I love my job. The particular project I'm trying to finish up now is a giant PITA.


----------



## Guest

ElCid03 said:


> I bet you don't miss the several feet of snow in the winter nor the illustrious Governor Granholm.


I just moved to Michigan in March and have already have my run-ins with Jenny. She was on the short list for Supreme Court nominees which really surprised me!!

Michigan has been great so far ... but I know I have to still survive my first winter here.



ElCid03 said:


> Sarah Palin is way better looking and probably smarter too.


Sadly, true on both accounts.

True story: Gov Granholm when asked why she was opposed to building a new coal-fired power plant in MI commented that she believed that the utility needed to focus on more hydropower like the Ludington Pumped Resevoir since it is a 'free' resource and doesn't pollute. It was then pointed out that the Ludington project was unique because: 1. there aren't many bluffs of that magnitude to get the elevation change necessary to generate the electricity and 2. it takes 3 units of power to pump the water back into the resevoir for every 2 units of energy it generates.

:tardbang:



Flyer_PE said:


> I don't think I'm going to have a "Friday" 'til somewhere around the 18th. For the most part, I love my job. The particular project I'm trying to finish up now is a giant PITA.


Starting on Monday, I will not have any Fridays, or weekends for that matter for over a month!

JR


----------



## Flyer_PE

jregieng said:


> Starting on Monday, I will not have any Fridays, or weekends for that matter for over a month!
> JR


My record in my former life was 45 days straight without a day off. It was all midnights. My day-shift record was only 42 days set earlier that same year. Pretty funny that an 8-hour day feels like a day off when you've just done 7 12s.

I don't miss that job. I miss a lot of the people there, but not the work itself.


----------



## ElCid03

TGIF People! Why is this topic being treated so poorly today?


----------



## Master slacker

Well, yesterday was my Friday. Three day weekend FTMFW! Today I embark on a mission to replace my rotten front porch railing.

May as well start early. I've been wide awake since 5:30 this morning. ldman:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

T-mins 2 hr 23 min until the weekend...

Sadly this means it will be time for my Friday afternoon laundry list of things to do, as opposed to any CAB goodness.


----------



## ElCid03

I get to go train a new technician on how to to observe post tensioning at noon. Nothing like a hot, humid August summer day in Virginia for field time.


----------



## csb

Only 7 more hours till the weekend!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

ElCid03 said:


> I get to go train a new technician on how to to observe post tensioning at noon. Nothing like a hot, humid August summer day in Virginia for field time.


[PPI Spam]Does this involve making his flexible member rigid?[/PPI Spam]


----------



## ElCid03

Hahahahahaha......who's mascot is a neutered turkey?

:bananalama:


----------



## Supe

The Virginia Tech Hokie-not-so-pokeys.


----------



## ElCid03

Supe said:


> The Virginia Tech Hokie-not-so-pokeys.



Yo! What debauchery do you have brewing this weekend? I need to live vicariously through your exploits because I'm trapped in thrid trimester hell.

ldman:


----------



## Chucktown PE

“I think he’s got something going on with midgets this weekend…I mean little people.”


----------



## Guest

ElCid03 said:


> Yo! What debauchery do you have brewing this weekend? I need to live vicariously through your exploits because I'm trapped in thrid trimester hell.
> ldman:


I finally tracked mudpuppy down .... gonna cruise the MSU campus this weekend! 

JR


----------



## csb

Said in my best Oprah voice:

It's FRIIIIIIDAAAAYY!

I have no free cars for you.


----------



## kevo_55

Thank GOD it's Friday!!


----------



## ElCid03

jregieng said:


> I finally tracked mudpuppy down .... gonna cruise the MSU campus this weekend!
> JR


:appl:

:bananalama:

That's what we call getting back on the horse.


----------



## Sschell




----------



## FLBuff PE

sschell_PE said:


>


Concur.


----------



## Ble_PE

sschell_PE said:


>


I hate it when pics are blocked.


----------



## Sschell

ble31980 said:


> I hate it when pics are blocked.


How about this one:


----------



## Master slacker

sschell_PE said:


> How about this one:


&lt;The Price Is Right&gt; BRRRMMMMMP!!! Womp womp womp-womp... WAAAaaaaa... &lt;\The Price Is Right&gt;


----------



## FLBuff PE

It just needs to be said. Anyone got anything fun planned this evening?


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> It just needs to be said. Anyone got anything fun planned this evening?


One of our college friends is getting married this weekend. It's several hours away so we get a mini weekend trip out of it. It will be great to see friends we haven't seen in a long time. Glad the reception is at a hotel so I don't have to play DD.


----------



## Supe

Concert tonight. This Friday has been like the Monday from Hell.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Summer hours are over...back to full day Fridays. Ugh.


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> Summer hours are over...back to full day Fridays. Ugh.


:violin:

j/k...welcome back to the real world.


----------



## FLBuff PE

See, summer hours for us used to mean lots of overtime. Just not this year.


----------



## Supe

10 OT hours this week, and if I sober up by mid day tomorrow, probably another 4-5 for another project. That's the only nice thing about being our only welding engineer, no fighting for OT hours like all the other disciplines!


----------



## Ble_PE

Applied for a passport for Mini Ble today. Why does it take so long for the government to do anything? At least he was cooperative for the pic.


----------



## ElCid03

FLBuff PE said:


> It just needs to be said. Anyone got anything fun planned this evening?



:appl:

I'm Rick James B&amp;*^%!


----------



## TouchDown

Monday.

That is all.


----------



## Sschell

^ :banhim: for bump this thread on monday!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Sounds like someone has a case of the Mondays!


----------



## Sschell

:banhim: too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

FLBuff PE said:


> Sounds like someone has a case of the Mondays!


Kick his ass!


----------



## FLBuff PE

And I said, I don't care if they ban me either, because I told, I told Bill that if they warn one more time, then, then I'm, I'm quitting, I'm going to quit. And, and I told Don too, because they've warned four times already this year, and I used to be over by the window, and I could see the squirrels, and they were married, but then, they switched from the Swingline to the Boston stapler, but I kept my Swingline stapler because it didn't bind up as much, and I kept the staples for the Swingline stapler and it's not okay because if they take my stapler then I'll set the board on fire...


----------



## TouchDown

I'll put strychnine in the quacamole.


----------



## Supe

FLBuff PE said:


> And I said, I don't care if they ban me either, because I told, I told Bill that if they warn one more time, then, then I'm, I'm quitting, I'm going to quit. And, and I told Don too, because they've warned four times already this year, and I used to be over by the window, and I could see the squirrels, and they were married, but then, they switched from the Swingline to the Boston stapler, but I kept my Swingline stapler because it didn't bind up as much, and I kept the staples for the Swingline stapler and it's not okay because if they take my stapler then I'll set the board on fire...


:appl:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

FLBuff PE said:


> And I said, I don't care if they ban me either, because I told, I told Bill that if they warn one more time, then, then I'm, I'm quitting, I'm going to quit. And, and I told Don too, because they've warned four times already this year, and I used to be over by the window, and I could see the squirrels, and they were married, but then, they switched from the Swingline to the Boston stapler, but I kept my Swingline stapler because it didn't bind up as much, and I kept the staples for the Swingline stapler and it's not okay because if they take my stapler then I'll set the board on fire...


VTE

Hi, Milton. What's going on?

FLB

I, I, I, I, I didn't receive my paycheck this week.

VTE

Uh, you're gonna have to talk to Road Guy about that.

FLB

I, I did and he, and he said -

VTE

Uh, we're gonna need to move your account downstairs into PPI.

FLB

No...I...I...

VTE

Uh, we have some new members coming in and we need all the bandwidth we can

get.

FLB

No...no...no...no...but...but...but...I, I, I -

VTE

And if you could could go ahead and get a can of pesticide and take care

of the roach problem we've been having that would be great.


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTE told me to talk to RoadGuy and then RoadGuy told me to talk to VTE and I still haven't received my paycheck and he took my stapler and he never brought it back and then they moved me to PPI and there was garbage on that board...


----------



## Sschell

LOL!!!

I almost forgive the friday thread STILL showing up even though it is FREAKING TUESDAY!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

FLBuff PE said:


> VTE told me to talk to RoadGuy and then RoadGuy told me to talk to VTE and I still haven't received my paycheck and he took my stapler and he never brought it back and then they moved me to PPI and there was garbage on that board...


Haha...too funny.


----------



## TouchDown

sschell_PE said:


> LOL!!!
> I almost forgive the friday thread STILL showing up even though it is FREAKING TUESDAY!!!!!


Wednesday.  Only 2 more days and we'll be right on track.


----------



## Wolverine

I realize it's only Thursday, but in the spirit of slightly premature "It's Friday" postings:


----------



## Dleg

Well, hey, you know it is Friday over here, and has been for 8 hours and 10 minutes, so as long as it is Friday somewhere in America, I say it's Friday in ALL of America!!!!!!!!!!!

It is indeed Friday, be-otches! I'm on a day off, too! (I was headed out to the boonies to cut a trail for tomorrow, but it's raining so I wimped out and went to the coffee shope to surf the net)


----------



## Supe

It's Friday, but I was informed that I will be working here from 6 to 6 tomorrow. Going to be rough, as tonight is Burlesque night in Charlotte, and I will be both drunk and out until about 3am.


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> It's Friday, but I was informed that I will be working here from 6 to 6 tomorrow.


We call that an "opportunity".

Also, Friday... working... yada...


----------



## csb

man...you're all gone...the office is all gone...how did I miss the ditch day notice?


----------



## Sschell

Wolverine said:


> I realize it's only Thursday, but in the spirit of slightly premature "It's Friday" postings:


where is spamming eb.com?


----------



## ElCid03

Supe said:


> It's Friday, but I was informed that I will be working here from 6 to 6 tomorrow. Going to be rough, as tonight is Burlesque night in Charlotte, and I will be both drunk and out until about 3am.



Don't worry the superintendent will most likely be hung over too. I was the low man on the salaried totem pole so I always got stuck with Saturday Subcontractor Duty. He was always drunk at his hunt club most Saturdays. I would go home in the middle of the day, nail my wife, and then go back to work.


----------



## Supe

What a nightmare day. 2 inspectors and the QC manager are gone. It's like the headless chicken show. Thank god I'll be seeing tattoos and boobies in a couple of hours.


----------



## Sschell




----------



## Sschell




----------



## Sschell




----------



## cement

sschell_PE said:


> where is spamming eb.com?


Book1.pdf

crap! how do you get it to display?


----------



## csb

ElCid03 said:


> I would go home in the middle of the day, nail my wife, and then go back to work.


Comment of the day!


----------



## Supe

I can't believe this topic hasn't been bumped today.

IT'S FRIDAY! And with a little luck and a lot of CAB's, it's going to be a good one.


----------



## Sschell

^good work


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

csb said:


> Comment of the day!


The infamous 'nooner'.


----------



## Master slacker

oh smap! IF orgot that today is fridy. good thing as i didnt go to work. as today is my frdiay off. WWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTT!!

:woot:

got damn, Im awesome!


----------



## Master slacker

Guess what day it is! It's [SIZE=10pt]F[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]R[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]I[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]D[/SIZE][SIZE=24pt]A[/SIZE][SIZE=36pt]Y!!![/SIZE] :woot:

That much closer to college football on the telemivision and the grill.


----------



## Supe

Damn right it's Friday! My father and a friend from work are leaving CT tomorrow morning to deliver my racecar, truck, and trailer this weekend. Now I'll finally be able to pick up a dang washer/dryer instead of pissing away 2 hours every weekend in the ghetto laundromat. Also on the agenda is a new bed and couch.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I got a new bed coming today as well. I get to be held hostage at home between 10-2.


----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


> I got a new bed coming today as well. I get to be held hostage at home between 10-2.



I like my existing mattress, but it's a twin. I think it's time I step it up to a big boy bed. My feet are getting cold hanging off the end of it. Some of the Big Lots, etc around here carry a lot of Serta overstock at good prices, but the hardest part for me is finding a mattress that's firm enough.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Supe said:


> I like my existing mattress, but it's a twin. I think it's time I step it up to a big boy bed. My feet are getting cold hanging off the end of it. Some of the Big Lots, etc around here carry a lot of Serta overstock at good prices, but the hardest part for me is finding a mattress that's firm enough.



I know. With all your recreational activities you need a bigger mattress with some extra rigidity.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo Friday...the start of a chilly and rainy weekend what fun...glad we got the cover on the pool last weekend.


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> I know. With all your recreational activities you need a bigger mattress with some extra rigidity.



I'm more concerned with my back than my recreational activities.

I do have every intention of building a canopy bed with some scroll work tie-down loops on the posts, though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Oooh. You're hosting the EB pool party next summer.

Supposed to be rainy here too. Had a group hike with SAME planned, but will likely punt.


----------



## Chucktown PE

VTEnviro said:


> ^Oooh. You're hosting the EB pool party next summer.



I don't think we want to play in Supe's pool. No telling what would be floating around in that thing.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF everyone!

I played hard at work all week, and I'm going to play extra hard at home this weekend.

Oktoberfest here I come!!


----------



## MA_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't think we want to play in Supe's pool. No telling what would be floating around in that thing.


I think he meant Snick's pool. I'll bring a large vat of Margaritas and a few BabyRuth candy bars for fun.


----------



## maryannette

YAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'll bring sunglasses. The potential for that many pasty, fish belly white engineers showing that much skin, all in one place could be blinding.


----------



## Ble_PE

Can I wear my speedo?


----------



## Master slacker

Sheeeeeeeeeeeit, I'm a swimmer and even I don't wear speedos at pool parties. For shame, ble!


----------



## Ble_PE

But that's what the European's wear, and everyone knows that Europeans dress the best!!  :laugh:


----------



## snickerd3

The one rule we do have is no speedos...unless you have a body like Mike phelps.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> The one rule we do have is no speedos...unless you have a body like Mike phelps.


What if it's like Mike Moore?


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> The one rule we do have is no speedos...unless you have a body like Mike phelps.


Does "close" count?


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> Does "close" count?


:GotPics: i dunno, i'm sure the other ladies of EB would agree you need to define close


----------



## snickerd3

ble31980 said:


> What if it's like Mike Moore?


Maybe for 1million $'s we'd bend the rules just once.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Maybe for 1million $'s we'd bend the rules just once.


Wow, that's like $20 per pound! That's some expensive meat!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> The one rule we do have is no speedos...unless you have a body like Mike phelps.


Sad thing is, I did when I was his age. Six foot tall and weighed 135. Swimming really keeps the weight off.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Ahh, what a great day, again. I'm heading out of here at 4:00 to go start catching some shrimps, hopefully . I'm crossing my fingers that this will be the first cooler of the season.


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Sad thing is, I did when I was his age. Six foot tall and weighed 135. Swimming really keeps the weight off.


I haven't weighed 135 since I was probably 11. I'm not big (regardless of my Mike Moore comment), but I was always athletic. So when I was Mike Phelps age, I was 6'-2" and weighed about 220.


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> :GotPics: i dunno, i'm sure the other ladies of EB would agree you need to define close


Well, a few moons ago I swam collegiately and lettered all four years. I don't exactly have my physique from those days, but after 8 years, I'm not disappointed with my current one.

:sharkattack:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

How 'bout this?


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to hit the road. Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## frazil

Master slacker said:


> Guess what day it is! It's [SIZE=10pt]F[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]R[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]I[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]D[/SIZE][SIZE=24pt]A[/SIZE][SIZE=36pt]Y!!![/SIZE] :woot:
> That much closer to college football on the telemivision and the grill.


^I bet that took quite a bit of time to format all those letters. :appl:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Beats doing real work on a Friday.


----------



## frazil

I'm taking tomorrow off. Its been a long week, and I had Monday off too. Yay, weekend!


----------



## csb

I'm working through the weekend on the road...so this is like Tuesday again.


----------



## Chucktown PE

^^ Loving your avatar.


----------



## csb

Thank you!


----------



## MA_PE

^I figured I'd join the trend


----------



## Supe

It's Friday, and it's burlesque night. Unfortunately for me, I have an 8 hour work day ahead of me tomorrow.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's finally Friday!! I think the crappy weather this week has made it drag by. This is my last weekend before the PE exam, so I am pretty stressed right now. I'm just ready to get this over with!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

One week from right now you'll be an uptight testee, and all of us who already passed will be thanking our lucky stars we aren't taking it right now. Hang in there just a little longer.


----------



## Ble_PE

VTEnviro said:


> One week from right now you'll be *up a tight* testee.


That would be much more fun! :bananadoggywow:


----------



## ElCid03

Why do we treat this thread so poorly?


----------



## csb

Because it's Tuesday!


----------



## Sschell

ElCid03 said:


> Why do we treat this thread so poorly?


I say we :banhim: until friday for bump ing this thread soooooooo far from it.


----------



## Master slacker

ElCid03 said:


> Why do we treat this thread so poorly?


FAIL.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

ElCid03 said:


> Why do we treat this thread so poorly?


----------



## maryannette

ElCid03 said:


> Why do we treat this thread so poorly?


What-chu talkin' bout, Willis?


----------



## Master slacker

Now it's Friday! Woooo!!!

Actually, not "Woooo!!!" since, in between fighting the fires of equipment wrecking itself, I have to do all of my performance reviews today. I shouldn't have put those off... I shouldn't have put those off... I shouldn't have put those off...


----------



## Supe

It is indeed Friday, and I have a ridiculous hat to make tonight.

MIAF is going to the Halloween party as Alice, so I was informed that I am going as the Mad Hatter.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm entering my White Chili in the Chili Cook-off at work today. It's the hottest damn white chili I have every had.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> It is indeed Friday, and I have a ridiculous hat to make tonight.
> MIAF is going to the Halloween party as Alice, so I was informed that I am going as the Mad Hatter.


Better than going as an Ass Hat.



wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm entering my White Chili in the Chili Cook-off at work today. It's the hottest damn white chili I have every had.


I love white chili. Can I get your recipe, or is it a state secret?


----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm entering my White Chili in the Chili Cook-off at work today. It's the hottest damn white chili I have every had.



What goes in white chili?

P.S. - I would NOT want to be in your office today.


----------



## maryannette

WOOOOOOOO - HoooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

We're carving pumpkins tonight!


----------



## maryannette

I'm sawing logs.


----------



## kevo_55

I get to play some Uncharted 2 tonight! Yay!


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> I get to play some Uncharted 2 tonight! Yay!




Saw the extended commercial for that the other day. It looked sweet. I just might have to go buy a PS3 for something OTHER than God of War III.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

VTEnviro said:


> I love white chili. Can I get your recipe, or is it a state secret?





Supe said:


> What goes in white chili?


It's in the Recipe Exchange thread.



Supe said:


> P.S. - I would NOT want to be in your office today.


Yeah, it was pretty fierce after last years cook-off.


----------



## kevo_55

Supe said:


> Saw the extended commercial for that the other day. It looked sweet. I just might have to go buy a PS3 for something OTHER than God of War III.


I knew I would have bought it when I was playing the demo.

Good thing about the PS3 is that you can download demos for almost any game on the system and simply decide if you would like to buy it or not.

Hell, if you want you can even rent/buy movies on it too.

Buy a PS3!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Get to dress Mini-ble up this weekend for his first Halloween. Might even walk him around trick or treating to see if I can get any candy to bring to work! B)


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> I knew I would have bought it when I was playing the demo.
> Good thing about the PS3 is that you can download demos for almost any game on the system and simply decide if you would like to buy it or not.
> 
> Hell, if you want you can even rent/buy movies on it too.
> 
> Buy a PS3!!!


Planning on it, though I wish the new model wasn't so ugly


----------



## Chucktown PE

Going out for the last shrimping trip of the year tonight. The season closes November 12 and I'm heading out to Kansas to go pheasant hunting on the 13th so I think I've used up all my brownie points with Mrs. Chucktown. Hopefully I'll catch another 30 lbs tonight and be able to pack my freezer full and give some away. I'm planning on making shrimp gumbo tomorrow night for a pre-trick-or-treating party at our house tomorrow night.

Oh, and found out that we're not getting raises again next year. Fu-)ing awesome.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm entering my White Chili in the Chili Cook-off at work today. It's the hottest damn white chili I have every had.


My chili won...beat out 10 other entries. It was the first white chili to ever win the cook-off. I got a huge trophy out of it.


----------



## snickerd3

ble31980 said:


> Get to dress Mini-ble up this weekend for his first Halloween. Might even walk him around trick or treating to see if I can get any candy to bring to work! B)


mini snick is still alittle to little for dressing up. A halloween onsie and hat and we call it a day


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> mini snick is still alittle to little for dressing up. A halloween onsie and hat and we call it a day


Don't they grow fast though? It's amazing to me how big Mini-ble already is now.


----------



## csb

snickerd3 said:


> mini snick is still alittle to little for dressing up. A halloween onsie and hat and we call it a day


Our kiddo was born September 24, 2005, and we dressed him as a bumblebee for his first Halloween. It was a yellow sleep sack with black stripes sewn on, a little stinger, some wings we fashioned from tubing and old lace and a I whipped up a little knit hat with tiny antenna. Later on, we were able to use the sleep sack. He "helped" us hand out candy.


----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> Our kiddo was born September 24, 2005, and we dressed him as a bumblebee for his first Halloween. It was a yellow sleep sack with black stripes sewn on, a little stinger, some wings we fashioned from tubing and old lace and a I whipped up a little knit hat with tiny antenna. Later on, we were able to use the sleep sack. He "helped" us hand out candy.


Cute!


----------



## EM_PS

i have a spiderman &amp; a batgirl trick or treating this year. I wanted to find the black 'alter-ego' spiderman costume for myself, then i would "pretend" to beat the tar out of my 3yo 'good' spiderman in front of the neighbors. . .ah maybe when he's older. unfortunately, no costumes this year for wife &amp; me  , she just got back from week away in Seattle - this month flew by too quick between her business travels &amp; studying for the exam


----------



## csb

Gee, that's funny...I thought you had the costume


----------



## FLBuff PE

ZING!

Btw, em, was it last year you and the wife werethe Barber of Fleet Street and his accompice? Those were some kick-ass costumes! I have a lady bug to take around this year. She is practicing saying 'Trick or treat'. She almost has it!


----------



## Guest

Yay Friday!!!!

Left work ON-TIME to take my wife out to dinner for her birthday. Me thinks there will be some other stops along the way to Okemos ....

JR


----------



## EM_PS

csb said:


> Gee, that's funny...I thought you had the costume


LOL! that would be my luck, the resident fat guy on the block challenges me to an epic spiderman cage match or something



FLBuff PE said:


> Btw, em, was it last year you and the wife werethe Barber of Fleet Street and his accompice? Those were some kick-ass costumes! I have a lady bug to take around this year. She is practicing saying 'Trick or treat'. She almost has it!


Yah! Sweeney Todd &amp; Mrs. Lovett. those were pretty good costumes even though i was missing the straight razor accessory. Plus i got stuck at home doling out candy to kids who had nooo idea what or who i was supposed to be. I think this year will be first year both kids can say Trick or Treat. . .the quest is will they in actual practice


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Hooray! It's Friday!


----------



## Supe

It sure is. And 3:30 today marks the beginning of my first vacation since starting with this company. Setting out Saturday, will stop in Alabama overnight, and will finish my drive to Houston on Sunday. Will begin the drive back the following Friday/Saturday so that we can pick the rugrat back up on Sunday and relax the rest of the day.


----------



## Chucktown PE

So you're taking MYAF?


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> So you're taking MYAF?



Yep, she's coming with. That way, we can split driving duties as necessary, and since most of my friends will be in work all day, I'll have someone to keep me entertained until quitting time. Not to mention the fact that when driving 32 hours, it's much easier to stay sane when you have someone to talk to.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Supe said:


> Yep, she's coming with. That way, we can split driving duties as necessary, and since most of my friends will be in work all day, I'll have someone to keep me entertained until quitting time. Not to mention the fact that when driving 32 hours, it's much easier to stay sane when you have someone to talk to.



Plus there's always a chance for road head.


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> Plus there's always a chance for road head.



There's way more than a chance, especially since it gets dark before 6pm nowadays.

I'm also hoping to be blacklisted from multiple roadside rest areas by the end of the trip.


----------



## roadwreck

Supe said:


> Not to mention the fact that when driving 32 hours, it's much easier to stay sane when you have someone to talk to.


32 hours? From NC to Houston? That seems a bit much doesn't it? That can't be straight drive time can it? It's 12-13 hours to Houston from Atlanta and I would think you could get from most places in NC to Atlanta in 6-7 hours. I guess you must be including your overnight stop in that 32 hours calculation.

And didn't we establish in another thread that Houston is a lousy place to vacation?


----------



## Supe

roadwreck said:


> 32 hours? From NC to Houston? That seems a bit much doesn't it? That can't be straight drive time can it? It's 12-13 hours to Houston from Atlanta and I would think you could get from most places in NC to Atlanta in 6-7 hours. I guess you must be including your overnight stop in that 32 hours calculation.
> And didn't we establish in another thread that Houston is a lousy place to vacation?



32 hours round trip.

And we established that Houston is a great place to visit, especially in these cooler fall months.


----------



## roadwreck

Supe said:


> 32 hours round trip.


Ah, Gottcha.



Supe said:


> And we established that Houston is a great place to visit, especially in these cooler fall months.


I've been to Houston, there is no such thing as "cooler fall months". It's either 90+ degrees with 100% humidity or freezing. There is nothing in between.


----------



## Supe

roadwreck said:


> Ah, Gottcha.
> 
> 
> I've been to Houston, there is no such thing as "cooler fall months". It's either 90+ degrees with 100% humidity or freezing. There is nothing in between.



Nah, you get a few weeks where you can walk out at night and it's in the 70's/low 80's.


----------



## MechGuy

Supe said:


> 32 hours round trip.
> And we established that Houston is a great place to visit, especially in these cooler fall months.



I live in San Antonio, and concur that Houston is a horrible place to visit. Just one giant urban heat island! Go see an ocean or something...much more relaxing.


----------



## Supe

I lived in Houston, and I like it just fine! I will take the obligatory trip to Galveston and the Strand one day, the museum trips another, and I've also got another session of tattoo work in order. Not to mention, Papadeuxs and Taste of Texas are calling my name, as is a crawfish boil.


----------



## Guest

Hooray for Friday!!!!

I went home for lunch - my wife had grilled brats ready for the eating!! 

While the capt would approve of the lunch menu - he probably wouldn't approve of the 22F temp today! It actually isn't so bad with enough layers ....

JR


----------



## csb

Mmm...brats. Some potato oles from Taco Johns sound pretty good too...


----------



## Flyer_PE

jregieng said:


> Hooray for Friday!!!!
> I went home for lunch - my wife had grilled brats ready for the eating!!
> 
> While the capt would approve of the lunch menu - he probably wouldn't approve of the 22F temp today! It actually isn't so bad with enough layers ....
> 
> JR


22 degrees? Interesting weather pattern when it's that much colder there than it is here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

jregieng said:


> Hooray for Friday!!!!
> I went home for lunch - my wife had grilled brats ready for the eating!!
> 
> While the capt would approve of the lunch menu - he probably wouldn't approve of the 22F temp today! It actually isn't so bad with enough layers ....
> 
> JR


That does sound good! not as good as knockwurst and CABs when it is 70 degrees, but a good attemp nonetheless!


----------



## EM_PS

Flyer_PE said:


> 22 degrees? Interesting weather pattern when it's that much colder there than it is here.


On November 6 in Southwest Lower Michigan…

"Snow and cold dominate the month of November across western Lower Michigan, especially the first week. The morning low of 12 degrees at Muskegon is the fifth consecutive daily record low temperature. Lake effect snow continues piling up at a record pace with more than two feet of snow falling at Grand Rapids in the first week of November."

j/k - that was from 11/6/1951 apparently - it was around 32 this a.m. (presently 46) - coulda been in the 20's further east this morning


----------



## Supe

Farewell my EB brethren! I'll try to check in, but I'm blowing this joint!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> Farewell my EB brethren! I'll try to check in, but I'm blowing this joint some dude!


----------



## Sschell

joint as in... joint, or joint as in... _joint_?


----------



## Flyer_PE

I don't know about fossil construction, but if he were working nuclear, one of those options would put him in fear of the _random_ test.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Supe said:


> Farewell my EB brethren! I'll try to check in, but I'm blowing this joint!



I thought she was going to blow your joint?


----------



## csb

sschell_PE said:


> joint as in... joint, or joint as in... _joint_?


Dude, maybe he's talking wood joints.


----------



## roadwreck

topic bump


----------



## Ble_PE

TGIF! And to top it off, we are having a Thanksgiving lunch in the office today, so that means a ton of food and afternoon nap in the cube!


----------



## Sschell

roadwreck said:


> topic bump


you just wanted more talk about supe's joint.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I thought there wasn't supposed to be any more talk about reaming the butt joint before screwing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I knew it, I just KNEW it! VT is Lindeburg!


----------



## TouchDown

VTEnviro said:


> I thought there wasn't supposed to be any more talk about reaming the butt joint before screwing.


Soooo... what's your take if it's not BEFORE screwing?

ream during or after?

I for one just stay away from butt joints, I'm a woodworker by nature and like a good dowel'ed fitting. Cleanup is a little messy, but worth the extra effort.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> I knew it, I just KNEW it! VT is Lindeburg!


----------



## ElCid03

Survived another week, praise be!

Now how many hours will baby ElCid let me sleep tonight?

Did Supe go the way of Fudgey?


----------



## snickerd3

ElCid03 said:


> Now how many hours will baby ElCid let me sleep tonight?


so how many hours are you getting. at night mini snick is a 2-3hr sleeper.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> so how many hours are you getting. at night mini snick is a 2-3hr sleeper.


Mini ble is sleeping between 5.5-7 hours now, so it has gotten much better. he still has his nights that he doesn't want to sleep, but overall he does pretty good.


----------



## ElCid03

snickerd3 said:


> so how many hours are you getting. at night mini snick is a 2-3hr sleeper.



2 to 3 is the norm at my house!


----------



## Supe

ElCid03 said:


> Did Supe go the way of Fudgey?



Nope. After 1.5 years here, I decided a vacation was in order. Especially since I lose it if I don't use it by the end of the year. Only allowed to carry over 40, I had 100+


----------



## Master slacker

YAY!!! It's Friday! And it's my Friday off!

Man, I love sleeping in to 6:30.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Got me a lazy afternoon of driving around the field taking pictures lined up. Me likey.


----------



## csb

I'm toying with the idea of leaving at lunch. So far, it sounds wonderful.


----------



## cement

no toying at work pls


----------



## ElCid03

VTEnviro said:


> Got me a lazy afternoon of driving around the field taking pictures lined up. Me likey.



Well done grasshopper!


----------



## Supe

Friday my ass. Since the company is generous enough to give us the day after Thanksgiving off, we've got a mandatory full day tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That sucks big floppy donkey balls.


----------



## csb

That's not really a day off at all.


----------



## Sschell

I was supposed to have all next week off... but I got conned into coming in on Monday.


----------



## TouchDown

I was supposed to have it off, XMas week off and New year's week of..

That all got cancelled about a month ago. Big project took priority. Looks like I'm taking off the last 1/2 of January.


----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=12pt]Mmm, yeh, I'm gonna have to ask you to come in on Saturday, m'kay?[/SIZE]


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Rules for the weekend!

Rule #1 Learn to appreciate hangovers. If it was all good times every jackass would be doing it.

Rule #2 If there is ever any confusion, the fuller beer is mine.


----------



## csb

work

day

will

not

end!


----------



## Guest

work day will not end

acquiring satellites

friday never ends


----------



## Supe

Work day saturday,

Incomprehensible suck,

Rain Dance was denied.


----------



## Ble_PE

I don't know whether to be excited it's Friday or bummed that I'm actually at work the day after Thanksgiving. At least there's nobody here.


----------



## csb

I'm here too and one other person will be as well. I'm sure there will be a lot of urgent business today, especially since we share a building with people who have the day off, so no one can get IN the building without a code.


----------



## Guest

I didn't have to work today - it is considered a company holiday. Pretty sweet since they do that for Christmas Eve/Christmas Day and New Years Eve/New Years Day as well.

Mrs. JR opted *NOT* to go shopping so I am spending the day catching up on things around the house. I will probably end up working this weekend though to get a few things 'done'.

JR


----------



## csb

Like Mrs. JR? :eyebrows:


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday!!! :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:

Only 2 more weeks until Christmas! I can't believe it.


----------



## Supe

ble31980 said:


> It's Friday!!! :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:
> Only 2 more weeks until Christmas! I can't believe it.



Which reminds me, I've got gifts to order!

Fingers crossed that they won't make me come in tomorrow. I needed to stay late to take care of some other projects yesterday, but they booted all of us off site to clear out the crowd and traffic around the stator.


----------



## maryannette

It's FRIDAY!!!! I'm off today, but need to get going to get a lot of stuff done.

Procrastination ...


----------



## csb

I'm so happy it's Friday! Christmas shopping is DONE, but some wrapping still needs to be completed.

EDIT: Because we wrap things, unlike Tiger Woods.


----------



## Ble_PE

csb said:


> EDIT: Because we wrap things, unlike Tiger Woods.


Hey, he did a pretty good job of wrapping an Escalade around a tree.


----------



## maryannette

Wrapping, laundry, shipping a couple of packages,

procrastination...


----------



## Master slacker

YAY Friday!


----------



## Ble_PE

^You are not allowed to post in this thread until January. Bastard! ldman:


----------



## nashbmattPE

it's friday just got back from my drs appointment and i get to do a stool sample test. what fun, but it beats three years from now when i'm 50 and get to be scoped out.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^PLOP!


----------



## Ble_PE

nashbmatt said:


> it's friday just got back from my drs appointment and i get to do a stool sample test. what fun, but it beats three years from now when i'm 50 and get to be scoped out.


That's shitty!


----------



## nashbmattPE

VTEnviro said:


> ^PLOP!


that's funny, better get my splash guard in place


----------



## Master slacker

ble31980 said:


> ^You are not allowed to post in this thread until January. Bastard! ldman:


This coming up Wednesday is like an early Friday for me. Then every day until January 4 will feel like a perpetual Saturday. Maybe I should start a thread for Saturday? :w00t:


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Heading to my GF christmas party. Gonna get stupid shitty and make an ass out of myself. You know give them something to gossip about.


----------



## snickerd3

I hope to continue to have fridays off for as long as I can drag it out...with the amount of last minute retirement announcements in our section it may not be as long as I hoped.


----------



## Master slacker

:Banane20: :Banane20: :Banane20:

Wow! It's been 6 weeks since the last Friday. Have the last ones really been Thursday2's?


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE

^That's exactly how I feel!


----------



## Supe

It's Friday, and I get to babysit! And work tomorrow ¬¬. Poop.


----------



## Master slacker

I'm going home. Happy Friday!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

15 minutes left for me!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm checking out at 4. Gotta go buy birthday presents for my Mom and then clean the house and get groceries so I don't come home to a mess with an empty fridge on Sunday. Wheee!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's about time to hit the road. Hope that everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## Dexman PE

T-minus 1:45. Gotta get a haircut on my way home.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dexman PE said:


> T-minus 1:45. Gotta get a haircut on my way home.


Wish I could leave at 4. I'm the only one in the office, so I'm stuck here till 5. Basterd.


----------



## NCcarguy

I'm looking forward to a NICE relaxing weekend!!! yea, right....I can almost hear the phone ringing now.

I guess I need to employ the "I can sleep when I'm dead" rule! although what I've been doing lately is certainly moving me faster in that direction!


----------



## Supe

Work stinks.


----------



## ElCid03

Yes it does


----------



## FLBuff PE

I know I'll get killed for bringing this thread to the top, but today is my Friday (not a good thing, though). But, irregardless, here is the forecast:


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I know I'll get killed for bringing this thread to the top, but today is my Friday (not a good thing, though). But, irregardless, here is the forecast:


It's my Friday too, and this describes my weekend perfectly, especially considering they are calling for ice and snow on Saturday. Nothing to do but drink.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Most weekends involve plenty of horny. It's being able to do something about it that happens once in a blue moon.


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTEnviro said:


> Most weekends involve plenty of horny. It's being able to do something about it that happens once in a blue moon.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'll get killed for bringing this thread to the top, but today is my Friday (not a good thing, though). But, irregardless, here is the forecast:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my Friday too, and this describes my weekend perfectly, especially considering they are calling for ice and snow on Saturday. Nothing to do but drink.
Click to expand...

Hey, it's my Friday, too!

And, ditto on the ice, but it looks like you'll get about twice the amount we will.


----------



## Master slacker

Yay, "Friday"! It sucks, though, because the "must do on Friday Thursday" list that I made yesterday before I left work got shot to shit first thing this morning.

Edit: New-baby-in-the-house fatige setting in. DIdn't even realize that today is actually THURSDAY. But tomorrow IS my Friday off.


----------



## maryannette

Tomorrow is my Friday off, too, but I'm installing insulation.


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ I'll be putting clear coat over a newly stained (by me  ) book case for the baby.


----------



## maryannette

What kind of wood? Is it a small "baby" bookcase?


----------



## FLBuff PE

mary :) said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday off, too, but I'm installing insulation.


Coveralls and a mask, mary!


----------



## maryannette

I have masks and goggles.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Make sure to wear long sleeves, gloves and pants. Insulation is very itchy.


----------



## maryannette

I know. I was doing ductwork insulation last weekend. I use latex gloves, long sleeves with the gloves pulled over the cuff. I still hate it.


----------



## Master slacker

mary :) said:


> What kind of wood? Is it a small "baby" bookcase?


It's a 3 shelf pine bookcase. We wanted the oak one, but didn't feel that shelling out double for its cost was justified.

But that reminds me, I need to put down the annual coat of tung oil on an old desk. Hope the weather clears up so I can do that today.


----------



## Supe

It's Friday, and I don't have to work Saturday! They called it off due to the pending inclement weather. I'm hoping to haul ass to the welding supply place today, pick up a bottle of argon, and FINALLY get around to testing out the new TIG welder this evening!


----------



## NCcarguy

I'm just waiting for the big snow/ice storm here now!!!! That's why I have a 4 wheel drive truck...and lots of beer! Best combo ever!


----------



## ElCid03

Supe said:


> It's Friday, and I don't have to work Saturday! They called it off due to the pending inclement weather. I'm hoping to haul ass to the welding supply place today, pick up a bottle of argon, and FINALLY get around to testing out the new TIG welder this evening!


Are you being serious or have you and the gf taking kinky to a new level?


----------



## Master slacker

It's that special day again! :woot:

And just as a heads-up, *Mardi Gras* is right around the corner! :Banane20: :Banane20: :Banane20:


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> It's that special day again! :woot:
> And just as a heads-up, *Mardi Gras* is right around the corner! :Banane20: :Banane20: :Banane20:


For those of us that don't live near New Orleans, it really doesn't matter too much. 

But, TGIF!! I just wish it wasn't raining so bad. I'm taking Mrs. Ble out to dinner and a movie tonight for her birthday (which was Monday) and it sucks that we'll be going out in the rain and cold.


----------



## Road Guy

weekend's going to be fun /sarcasm/

7 year old birthday party sleepover at my house tonight for my youngest (5 other kiddos)

daughter has some girl scout thing all day Saturday

saturday night is our blue / gold cub scout banquet (all night thing with cubu scouts)

Saturday night my daughter has a few friends sleeping over

sunday need to get the kids back in the baseball / softball mode (practice) if it doesnt rain

super bowl party at the neighbors house........


----------



## Sschell

yay Friday!!! this week has been shit. for both me and my wife... it almost makes it a little bit better when you get to compare stories about how shitty your day was... "oh yeah... well check this out..."

I saw a Ford Explorer flip on the freeway today. Dude was driving like a real asshole, racing some little white car. He tailgated me and then cut me off... he was not injured, and didn't hit anybody else so... I have no sympathy. Got what he deserved.


----------



## NCcarguy

I'm pretty excited about the weekend!!! The WEEK was a bit slow, but the fun starts in a few hours!!!

I have a date tonight!!! ( I asked her if she wanted to meet me somewhere, or did she want me to pick her up. Her response was "How about I meet you at your house!) then, My favorite bar tomorrow night, with a DD already commited!! AND another date Sunday with the one I've been seeing that I like the most....whew.....*SOMETIMES*...single life really IS fun!


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> weekend's going to be fun /sarcasm/
> 7 year old birthday party sleepover at my house tonight for my youngest (5 other kiddos)
> 
> daughter has some girl scout thing all day Saturday
> 
> saturday night is our blue / gold cub scout banquet (all night thing with cubu scouts)
> 
> Saturday night my daughter has a few friends sleeping over
> 
> sunday need to get the kids back in the baseball / softball mode (practice) if it doesnt rain
> 
> *super bowl party at the neighbors house*........


At least you can end your weekend on a fun note (I hope). If not, at least drink enough to forget about everything that you did. :40oz:


----------



## roadwreck

sschell_PE said:


> I saw a Ford Explorer flip on the freeway today. Dude was driving like a real asshole, racing some little white car. He tailgated me and then cut me off... he was not injured, and didn't hit anybody else so... I have no sympathy. Got what he deserved.


On a somewhat related note, I got to call one of those "How's my driving" hotlines this morning (I've never done that before). It was poring down rain coming into work this morning and some asshole in a Comcast truck decides these are the best conditions to drive his van like he's at Daytona. Speeding, tailgating, weaving between lanes. It's generally a bad idea to drive like a dickhead when you have a toll free phone number emblazoned across the rear of your van.


----------



## Sschell

^nice... I wished scum ass in the explorer had one of those numbers... but since he decided to land blocking two lanes in a no longer operational vehicle... I'm sure that anybody who needs to know who this asshole is, does.


----------



## Chucktown PE

NCcarguy said:


> I asked her if she wanted to meet me somewhere, or did she want me to pick her up. Her response was "How about I meet you at your house


Sweet, this chick's ready to party.

:bananadoggywow:


----------



## MA_PE

NCcarguy said:


> I asked her if she wanted to meet me somewhere, or did she want me to pick her up. Her response was "How about I meet you at your house!


Yikes!.. not sure I'd go for that. She could be a psycho beatch. Don't show 'em where you live until you're sure you want o stay in touch.

Of course that goes both ways.

Hope it ends up all good for you!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

NCCarguy's kidneys to the highest bidder!


----------



## Master slacker

It's Friday!

The Saints won the Superbowl!

And it's SNOWING in south Louisiana!


----------



## MA_PE

looks like an SS Imapla in trhe driveway. nice ride!! It should be in a garage out of the snow.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> looks like an SS Imapla in trhe driveway. nice ride!! It should be in a garage out of the snow.


No way! It should be out on the street getting sidways and rasining a ruckus.

I really need a fouth gen Z28.


----------



## MGX

Its been five days of Monday! Ready for the weekend!


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> looks like an SS Imapla in trhe driveway. nice ride!! It should be in a garage out of the snow.


Indeed it is, but sadly, the house (and garage) were built in the 1920's. I could get it into the garage... theoretically. The garage is 1 inch longer than the Impala and between the workbench and opposing wall there are 3 inches clearance to open the door. Also, the car is a 20-footer - from 20 feet it looks great. Up close and personal, though, it has had better days.


----------



## Dexman PE

I've seen several women who meet that same description: Good from far, far from good.


----------



## Master slacker

It's that day again, bitches! :Banane20:


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, I am ready for this weekend. I could definitely use a few CABs!

And I just have to put a few of these in here: :Banane20: :Banane20:


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Man, I am ready for this weekend. I could definitely use a few CABs!
> And I just have to put a few of these in here: :Banane20: :Banane20:



X2. I think I'll bring MIAF, Junior, and MIAFM (MIAF's Mom) out to dinner tonight since she goes back home tomorrow.


----------



## Chucktown PE

That'll get you huge points with the MYAF.


----------



## Dexman PE

Yep, a good way to celebrate the good news from this week too.


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> That'll get you huge points with the MYAF.



She already thinks I'm a saint after this ordeal!


----------



## jeb6294

I get to spend the weekend painting, replacing all our interior doors, painting some more, putting in a new range hood, and did I say painting?

With my upcoming job/promotion the wife has us in a mad dash to get the house listed so we can try and get a new house while the tax credit is still around and while housing prices are down.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

jeb6294 said:


> I get to spend the weekend painting, replacing all our interior doors, painting some more, putting in a new range hood, and did I say painting?
> With my upcoming job/promotion the wife has us in a mad dash to get the house listed so we can try and get a new house while the tax credit is still around and while housing prices are down.


Uh, you have to be closed on the new house by April 30, 2010 in order to be eligible for the Existing Homebuyer Credit. If you don't already have your house listed, I'd say that chances are slim that you will make that deadline.


----------



## MA_PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get to spend the weekend painting, replacing all our interior doors, painting some more, putting in a new range hood, and did I say painting?
> With my upcoming job/promotion the wife has us in a mad dash to get the house listed so we can try and get a new house while the tax credit is still around and while housing prices are down.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you have to be closed on the new house by April 30, 2010 in order to be eligible for the Existing Homebuyer Credit. If you don't already have your house listed, I'd say that chances are slim that you will make that deadline.
Click to expand...


Always with those negative waves Moriarity.


----------



## Master slacker

I'm outta here. Time to get fcuked up!


----------



## Ble_PE

Have fun Slacker! I'm not too far behind you.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Not only is it Friday, but I have a b-day party at my house (in my honor) tonight. w00t!


----------



## Supe

Enjoy the par-tay.

This has been one of the world's longest Fridays. The first time I looked at the clock thinking it was lunch time, it was 9:58.


----------



## Freon

Ladies &amp; Gentlemen,

It is rodeo season in Houston, most of the office has left already. But I volunteered to hang around until closing time and watch the phones. So I am enjoying a ice-cold Coca-Cola and watching the clock...


----------



## Supe

Freon said:


> Ladies &amp; Gentlemen,
> It is rodeo season in Houston, most of the office has left already. But I volunteered to hang around until closing time and watch the phones. So I am enjoying a ice-cold Coca-Cola and watching the clock...




You're making me home sick  I miss Houston terribly, especially the BBQ cook-off at the rodeo!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get to spend the weekend painting, replacing all our interior doors, painting some more, putting in a new range hood, and did I say painting?
> With my upcoming job/promotion the wife has us in a mad dash to get the house listed so we can try and get a new house while the tax credit is still around and while housing prices are down.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you have to be closed on the new house by April 30, 2010 in order to be eligible for the Existing Homebuyer Credit. If you don't already have your house listed, I'd say that chances are slim that you will make that deadline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always with those negative waves Moriarity.
Click to expand...

Why don't you say something righteous and hopeful for a change?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get to spend the weekend painting, replacing all our interior doors, painting some more, putting in a new range hood, and did I say painting?
> With my upcoming job/promotion the wife has us in a mad dash to get the house listed so we can try and get a new house while the tax credit is still around and while housing prices are down.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you have to be closed on the new house by April 30, 2010 in order to be eligible for the Existing Homebuyer Credit. If you don't already have your house listed, I'd say that chances are slim that you will make that deadline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always with those negative waves Moriarity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you say something righteous and hopeful for a change?
Click to expand...

I'll let you know as soon as I find something that warrants that type of reaction.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get to spend the weekend painting, replacing all our interior doors, painting some more, putting in a new range hood, and did I say painting?
> With my upcoming job/promotion the wife has us in a mad dash to get the house listed so we can try and get a new house while the tax credit is still around and while housing prices are down.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you have to be closed on the new house by April 30, 2010 in order to be eligible for the Existing Homebuyer Credit. If you don't already have your house listed, I'd say that chances are slim that you will make that deadline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always with those negative waves Moriarity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you say something righteous and hopeful for a change?
Click to expand...

woof...woof, woof...woof. woof, woof


----------



## MechGuy

Shitake I am BOORED! I want to get the F on outta here.... 40 more minutes!


----------



## Flyer_PE

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get to spend the weekend painting, replacing all our interior doors, painting some more, putting in a new range hood, and did I say painting?
> With my upcoming job/promotion the wife has us in a mad dash to get the house listed so we can try and get a new house while the tax credit is still around and while housing prices are down.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you have to be closed on the new house by April 30, 2010 in order to be eligible for the Existing Homebuyer Credit. If you don't already have your house listed, I'd say that chances are slim that you will make that deadline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always with those negative waves Moriarity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you say something righteous and hopeful for a change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woof...woof, woof...woof. woof, woof
Click to expand...

Arf arf arf... That's my other dog impression.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

bump


----------



## Ble_PE

:Banane20: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## kevo_55

I'm so ready for the weekend.

Booze, here I come!


----------



## Chucktown PE

I have my 4 year old's birthday party tomorrow. So I'll be drinking heavily tomorrow night.


----------



## Master slacker

The past two weeks have been pretty damn shitastic... 12-14 hours per day and a bunch of drama between operations and us. After a week, they finally caved in and let us do what we said was needed in order to keep the machine up and running. Guess what, instead of half-assing everything like they wanted to do (which didn't work, btw), we fixed it correctly and everything looks fine. Vindication, BITCH!

Oh, sorry, this isn't the random the random thought thread, but the story makes Friday SO much better. Well, that and lots of Strawberry Lager at home waiting for me.


----------



## MechGuy

Master slacker said:


> Well, that and lots of Strawberry Lager at home waiting for me.


Strawberry Lager??? That just sounds so wrong... isn't Man Rule #344 "Never mix fruit with beer?"


----------



## Master slacker

Are men always supposed to be followers? "Manly" or not, that shit's gooooooooooooooooooood. Not like I'm drinking a strawberry daquiri with whip cream and a cherry on top or anything.

On a side note, if you get the chance, try Well's Banana Nut Bread beer or (I forget who makes it)'s Blueberry Ale. Both are excellent indulgences, but are a bit pricey.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> Are men always supposed to be followers? "Manly" or not, that shit's gooooooooooooooooooood. Not like I'm drinking a strawberry daquiri with whip cream and a cherry on top or anything.
> On a side note, if you get the chance, try Well's Banana Nut Bread beer or (I forget who makes it)'s Blueberry Ale. Both are excellent indulgences, but are a bit pricey.


Sea Dog's Blueberry Ale is really good. They're a brewery out of Bangor, Maine. I don't know if it is distributed nationally, though.


----------



## MA_PE

$2 &lt;insert brand here&gt; pints are pretty dang tasty, too!


----------



## maryannette

Is it okay to be a "Weekend Basement Boy"? I guess if you're taking care of responsibilities during the week and paying your own way, the weekend can be used to regress ... ?


----------



## Dexman PE

Chucktown PE said:


> I have my 4 year old's birthday party tomorrow. So I'll be drinking heavily tomorrow night.


My 3yr old's party is tomorrow as well. Gotta love being the "hotel" for so many family members...


----------



## Master slacker

Oh snit! I forgot that my wifey-wife is taking me to my favorite bar/restaurant for my annual birthday dinner tonight. Cheese fries, hamburger, and two pitchers of Guinness. Mmmmmmmmm....


----------



## kevo_55

^^ What I wouln't give for a bi-annual birthday.


----------



## Master slacker

You want a birthday once every two years?

Oh, only got through one Guinness pitcher. Mini MS woke up right after we got our food and he got hungry. Wifey-wife served him dinner and shortly thereafter, we had full take-out boxes. Ah, parenthood.


----------



## Master slacker

Guess what bitches! its my friday off tomorow and today ids my frisday! w00t and a half! i do have to babysit some piep repairs on sunday, but that's 3 days a way! dinner time. lataz


----------



## Road Guy

Friday will be the beginning of the end of very long week, then to charleston to take 94 cub scouts to the Yorktown, I am sneaking some beer on and am going to go up in the bridge at about 2 am for a " it's almost over" celebration...

I thought that would be cool but I will probably end up chugging them in the parking lot


----------



## Dleg

It's Friday and payday, and our wonderful personnel department "accidentally" doubled our federal tax withholding. We get it all back in our tax refund, but between my wife's and my paycheck, that's a big hit this month. I haven't started my new job yet, so I'm still on my shitty 2000-era salary, and believe me, every little bit counts.

Oh well. It's Friday! (I'll worry about being broke next week, when reality sets in)


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

Now if I only had today off from work.......


----------



## Supe

The $10,000 Outlaw 10.5 race at Shadyside has been postponed due to rain. Weekend is already shot! On the upside, I may try to fire the new motor up this weekend and PRAY that the block isn't cracked!


----------



## Melanie11

We are going to try to replace the tint on our downstairs house windows and hopefully do some spring cleaning on the closets to start making room for baby. But I woke up this morning feeling a sore throat coming on so I am not a happy camper! Especially since all the good drugs are off limits


----------



## Chucktown PE

Road Guy said:


> Friday will be the beginning of the end of very long week, then to charleston to take 94 cub scouts to the Yorktown, I am sneaking some beer on and am going to go up in the bridge at about 2 am for a " it's almost over" celebration...
> 
> I thought that would be cool but I will probably end up chugging them in the parking lot



You should have some good weather down here RG. I'll look for you on the bridge at 2am with a pair of binoculars j/k.

I think I'm going to load up the bikes and go to hte Palmetto Islands County Park for a long bike ride on Saturday. However, I think I need to buy a new bike rack for the car.


----------



## TouchDown

Girls have a big fundraiser at their elementary this weekend, so we got to set stuff up tonight and that'll consume all of Saturday. Ought to be fun though.

Sunday looks like it's a rebuild of my wife's computer as her hard drive crashed. It gave us one of those SMART drive warnings, I copied almost everything off right before it tanked.

I'm thinking of signing up for some on-line backup... I've got a 350GB usb drive I use, but it'd been almost a year since I had actually taken the time to backup anything, so we lucked out on that.

Chuck - a bike ride sounds awesome.


----------



## Dexman PE

Sending the kiddos off to the grandparents house tonight through Sunday. Hopefully I'll be able to sleep in past 7am for a change. Will probably take the wife out to a movie tomorrow. Also get to start our rec softball league tomorrow.

TD, you can buy a 1 TB external hard-drive on www.newegg.com for as little as $90. That's what I do to backup both mine and my wife's comp (also helps with file transfers).


----------



## NCcarguy

I have a hot date tonight! Probably the 20th different woman I've gone out with since me and the wife split. I'm not that great, just signed up on Match.com. The funny thing about it is, I'm to the point now that I don't even get excited about it.

Maybe I should start a thread about my match dates! I can promise you all that it would be entertaining....lol although It would have been more fun from the start, I'm MUCH pickier now, and have learned the "tricks" women play to make you think they're much better than what they claim.

Like "Athletic and toned" can encompass everything from almost in shape to about 50 lbs overweight. The funny thing to me is it's not like you won't notice that when you meet them.


----------



## Supe

The torch has been passed. Go forth, NCcarguy, keep us posted of your sexual exploits, and post lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Supe said:


> The torch has been passed. Go forth, NCcarguy, keep us posted of your sexual exploits, and post lots and lots of pictures.



Speaking of which, what the hell happened to JR?


----------



## klk

Yay for Fridays! I plan on going out clothes shopping for maternity clothes tomorrow. At least now I have a valid excuse for getting fat.


----------



## Master slacker

Thought i was going to strip and prime two of the doors in the house today... NOPE! Started on one and on one side the paint came off quick and easy in sheets. The other side... oy... had to break out the paint stripper and that stuff is nasty! It works, but OMG, it leaves a horrible mess afterwards.


----------



## Melanie11

I'm so glad it's Friday!!

I am looking forward to Alehouse Chicken Nachos tonight!! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## cement

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The torch has been passed. Go forth, NCcarguy, keep us posted of your sexual exploits, and post lots and lots of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, what the hell happened to JR?
Click to expand...

that's him in the storm trooper suit. it's a sad tale...


----------



## Ble_PE

TGIF!! Man, this week has been long. My SIL's birthday is tomorrow, so we'll be heading to her party, but not before we go to the birthday party of a friend's 3 year old. Nothing like a bunch of screaming kids to make you want to chug some beers!!


----------



## Melanie11

Ble_PE said:


> TGIF!! Man, this week has been long. My SIL's birthday is tomorrow, so we'll be heading to her party, but not before we go to the birthday party of a friend's 3 year old. Nothing like a bunch of screaming kids to make you want to chug some beers!!


We are also going to a birthday party for my niece and nephew who are turning 4 and 2. Should also be crazy!


----------



## Chucktown PE

I am done with birthday parties for quite a while, 8 months actually. Woo hoo. I've got absolutely nothing planned this weekend, except for a nice bike ride with the family and fixing up the boat, maybe putting it in the water on Sunday.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF everyone!!

The first day of spring is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## OSUguy98

TGIF and my birthday! heading out of work early... going out to dinner tonight... and probably again on Sunday (wife's birthday)

It's supposed to be warm and relatively sunny all weekend, for the first time since Nov!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> I think I'm going to load up the bikes and go to hte Palmetto Islands County Park for a long bike ride on Saturday. However, I think I need to buy a new bike rack for the car.


I'm ready to get my first ride of the season in this weekend as well. My bike needs a tune up, but I'm too antsy to get out there now that it's warming up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

kevo_55 said:


> The first day of spring is tomorrow!!!!


YEA!!!! I'm tired of being cold!


----------



## Dexman PE

Supposed to start spring softball league this weekend (practice on Saturday, 1st game on Sunday), but the winter storm warning today might change that. Saturday morning I have to take my son to a friends B-day party at one of those air-castle places (they are AWESOME!!), then I get to ditch the family in the evening for poker night with some friends.


----------



## frazil

What?! Friday already? Where did this week go??


----------



## bigray76

Just over an hour to go... wife is out with her friends tonight, so Daddy-Day-Care it is... pizza for the kids, then a couple of friends come over for some beer, old school N64, and cigars!


----------



## Master slacker

TGIF, I guess. Not the greatest of days. Came into work this morning to see some security trucks' red lights blazing in the block next to mine on our site. Turns out that one of the contract workers in that block got backed over by a tractor-trailer sometime around midnight. He was right behind the truck where the driver couldn't see, he tripped, and under the wheels he went. Word is that he was 4 months away from retirement.


----------



## Ble_PE

Happy Friday!!! Tomorrow is my off-Friday, so today's my Friday. Looks like this weekend is going to be nice so I'll probably be working outside to make up for my laziness this winter.


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ x2. If I don't get a single call or page from work this weekend I'll shit a golden egg.


----------



## chaosiscash

Yep. Every friday is my off-friday.


----------



## kevo_55

Horay for Thridays!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Hip Hip Hooray!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Happy Friday Eve!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> Happy Friday!!! Tomorrow is my off-Friday, so today's my Friday. Looks like this weekend is going to be nice so I'll probably be working outside to make up for my laziness this winter.






Master slacker said:


> ^^^ x2. If I don't get a single call or page from work this weekend I'll shit a golden egg.






chaosiscash said:


> Yep. Every friday is my off-friday.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, change of plans. Looks like I'll be coming in tomorrow anyway. Turns out the inspections I needed to perform today on one of our turbines is pushed to tomorrow because someone in operations took their lazy ass time doing their tests. Think I'll be cutting out early today to make up for tomorrow. :waiting: :brickwall:


----------



## Ble_PE

That sucks Slacker. I hate it when people not doing their job gets in the way of me doing mine. Nothing is more frustrating!


----------



## Master slacker

Well, I haven't had a complete away-from-work and free-from-any-and-all-phone-calls weekend yet this year. Why should I expect a quiet weekend with my wife and kid now? They've had 3 months... 3 F'N MONTHS... THE ENTIRE FIRST F'N QUARTER OF 2010... to do these regulatory tests and they push it to the last 6 days available. I'm given a 1 week window to do mine and had the whole f'n day set aside for these inspections. :suicide:


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## NCcarguy

I'm with FLBuff!!!!


----------



## Supe

The only f*cking up I'm going to be doing today is to the toilet. Almost didn't come to work. I've probably lost 10# worth of fluids through my backside. All started after a roach coach cheeseburger yesterday.


----------



## Dexman PE

Mmmmmmm, roach coach...

That should be the next "en vogue" diet. You want to lose 5# by tomorrow? Try the roach coach!!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

Now, if I only didn't have that pesky work thing to do today..............


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> Mmmmmmm, roach coach...
> That should be the next "en vogue" diet. You want to lose 5# by tomorrow? Try the roach coach!!


Worley's Bulimia diet plan! You can eat all you want as long as you perform one simple procedure after every meal!


----------



## FLBuff PE

yuk.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I belowng int he drunk tank now. I had a dow equis and tow maragaris aduring lunch todya. Holy moly iit i srealy hard to type when ayou r'e a tad bit buzzed.


----------



## frazil

light-weight


----------



## Dexman PE

They weren't margaritas, they were Shirley Temples...


----------



## Chucktown PE

I don't give a shit waht they were, it'll get you druck.


----------



## Sschell

light weight.

screw you guys. Im going home........... so I can get really chucktown'd.


----------



## Dexman PE

sschell_PE said:


> screw you guys. Im going home........... so I can get really chucktown'd.


Beware the cherry-sprite and the wine coolers...


----------



## ElCid03

Supe said:


> The only f*cking up I'm going to be doing today is to the toilet. Almost didn't come to work. I've probably lost 10# worth of fluids through my backside. All started after a roach coach cheeseburger yesterday.


What about the all sex diet man?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ Nice.

You just cured my Sunday evening blues.


----------



## Master slacker

Ok. Close enough so I'm calling it. No one is in my building today, nothing has blowed up, and my mind is in the clouds. Ima goin' home, suckas!


----------



## roadwreck

false start!


----------



## klk

Five yard penalty, repeat first down (tomorrow)


----------



## nashbmattPE

i lined up a job observation over in east tn. taking the mrs with me and staying in gatlinburg for the weekend. so almost an early friday


----------



## chaosiscash

^^ Have a nice weekend. I think the wife and I are going to hike up to Rainbow Falls in the Smokies on Saturday.


----------



## ElCid03

Is it sacreligious to hit the liquor store on Good Friday? I mean if I end up burning in hell for all eternity will it really be for that or something much cooler like running over a squirrel on Mother's Day?


----------



## Ble_PE

^I would have played it safe and just went on Thursday, but now you don't have a choice!

Man this has been a long week. I really need a few beers this weekend!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I bought a new tent last weekend. I'm gonna go camping tomorrow night.


----------



## MA_PE

^ I've heard morning wood is good for pitching a tent.

ElCid: As long as your drinking blessed spirits, I don't see any conflicts.


----------



## Melanie11

Half day today and leaving for a cruise to the Bahamas. T minus 5 hours until I'm soaking up some sun on the Lido Deck! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Chucktown PE

Are you and your husband having a babymoon?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> ^ I've heard morning wood is good for pitching a tent.


Good point. And now that it's drying out, my wood is straight and true again. Though future exposure to wetness might result in another failure.


----------



## Melanie11

Chucktown PE said:


> Are you and your husband having a babymoon?


Yeah you could call it that. I'm hoping we can squeeze in one more trip but we'll see.


----------



## NCcarguy

Melanie11 said:


> Half day today and leaving for a cruise to the Bahamas. T minus 5 hours until I'm soaking up some sun on the Lido Deck! :multiplespotting:



I'm a little envious!.... Have fun! don't forget to send topless (female) photos!


----------



## Melanie11

NCcarguy said:


> Melanie11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half day today and leaving for a cruise to the Bahamas. T minus 5 hours until I'm soaking up some sun on the Lido Deck! :multiplespotting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little envious!.... Have fun! don't forget to send topless (female) photos!
Click to expand...

It is spring break so you never know what kind of craziness will go down.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Melanie11 said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melanie11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half day today and leaving for a cruise to the Bahamas. T minus 5 hours until I'm soaking up some sun on the Lido Deck! :multiplespotting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little envious!.... Have fun! don't forget to send topless (female) photos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is spring break so you never know what kind of craziness will go down.
Click to expand...

^^ She is pregnant and it's certainly no mystery that pregnant women are crazy.


----------



## Melanie11

Not that crazy!! And I'll be sober


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday for me and it's about time!! I have a feeling I'll be the DD this weekend. And when I say DD, I mean Designated Drinker.

:beerchug: :40oz:


----------



## roadwreck

FALSE START!


----------



## Supe

Given all the antibiotics I'm on right now, I think any drinking I do would result in either some sort of pukefest, or a trip to Wonderland.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Given all the antibiotics I'm on right now, I think any drinking I do would result in either some sort of pukefest, or a trip to Wonderland.


you mean underland.


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Thriday Ble!


----------



## Master slacker

The beer train to drunkenstein is rolling. I better get home before I miss it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> The beer train to drunkenstein is rolling. I better get home before I miss it.


i'll save you a seat!


----------



## ElCid03

I would be Friday for me t/m but alas it's a drill weekend so I will be Ensign D starting at 0730 on Saturday!


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday everyone!

8 hours to go!


----------



## mizzoueng

Not Friday for me, working on a boiler outage. Working all weekend and hopefully have next weekend off.

Thinking about going to a brewpub that is 30 miles away though for dinner tonight.


----------



## Melanie11

Finally Friday! I even had Monday off and it seems like so long ago!


----------



## Master slacker

Lord have mercy. Our biological alarm started to grunt and scream this morning at 3:30 am... Been up for 7 hours and there's another hour and a half before it's noon.


----------



## frazil

Master slacker said:


> Lord have mercy. Our biological alarm started to grunt and scream this morning at 3:30 am... Been up for 7 hours and there's another hour and a half before it's noon.


your wife's ready for babies, eh?


----------



## FLBuff PE

TGIF. Yesterday was a challenging 14-hour day, attempting to drill beside the lovely Gunnison River, getting the drill rig transport truck stuck in a mud bog, finally getting home at 10 PM. We were trying to drill 3 holes, 30-feet deep. I got two in the ground, one to 8 feet and one to 15 feet, all in river gravel. Woo hoo! I need a beer.


----------



## Master slacker

frazil said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lord have mercy. Our biological alarm started to grunt and scream this morning at 3:30 am... Been up for 7 hours and there's another hour and a half before it's noon.
> 
> 
> 
> your wife's ready for babies, eh?
Click to expand...

The alarm _*IS*_ the baby. :bawling:


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ah, parenthood.


----------



## NCcarguy

frazil said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lord have mercy. Our biological alarm started to grunt and scream this morning at 3:30 am... Been up for 7 hours and there's another hour and a half before it's noon.
> 
> 
> 
> your wife's ready for babies, eh?
Click to expand...


Fraz...you got any single sisters!!!? lol I love how you think.


----------



## ElCid03

Saturday in Norfolk, then back to Richmond,

Sunday at Fort Belvoir then back to Richmond,

One tired ElCid03.


----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## ElCid03

^Oustanding!


----------



## Ble_PE

:appl: :appl:


----------



## Master slacker

why is she wearing clothes?

Oh yeah, Friday, yada.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Is that Rick James beneath the sheets there?


----------



## Master slacker

Oh, sorry guys. I forgot to mention that during my days in the porn industry, my name was "Friday". The secret's out.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I like MA's pic from last week better.


----------



## ElCid03

Sounds like you need a cold Samuel Jackson!


----------



## Melanie11

Hooray for Friday and a long weekend! arty-smiley-048:

Let's of course not forget the reason for the long weekend


----------



## Wolverine

_*[SIZE=36pt]IT'S: *[/SIZE] _


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I have three days of hardcore reading and writing to do. Oh boy. This weekend is gonna suck.


----------



## Wolverine

let me try that again...



Wolverine said:


> _*[SIZE=36pt]IT'S: *[/SIZE] _

















_*[SIZE=36pt]LET'S GET: *[/SIZE] _


----------



## Ble_PE

VTEnviro said:


> I have three days of *hardcore* reading and writing to do. Oh boy. This weekend is gonna suck.


Man, they'll make anything into pron nowadays.



TGIF!


----------



## Master slacker

Alright, now that all fires are under relative control, I can begin writing the three reports I was supposed to write this week. Oh yeah, it's Friday and I have cachaça at the house. Caiprihinas made my way tonight, biatches!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Talk about paper cuts in uncomfortable places...


----------



## Ble_PE

Better use protection...


----------



## Chucktown PE

Master slacker said:


> Alright, now that all fires are under relative control, I can begin writing the three reports I was supposed to write this week. Oh yeah, it's Friday and I have cachaça at the house. Caiprihinas made my way tonight, biatches!



what are these fancy south american things you speak of?


----------



## Ble_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, now that all fires are under relative control, I can begin writing the three reports I was supposed to write this week. Oh yeah, it's Friday and I have cachaça at the house. Caiprihinas made my way tonight, biatches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are these fancy south american things you speak of?
Click to expand...

Sounds a little :ghey: unless you are actually in Brazil or are serving a Brazilian stripper...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

:wacko: Maybe he just got a Brazilian? :wacko:


----------



## Master slacker

For the most part, it's just a small margarita.

One (1) lime, quartered

Two (2) tablespoons sugar

Two (2) oz. cachaça (80 proof)

Ice

Take all pieces of lime and toss them into a small glass. Using a pestle (like mortar and pestle), begin small smashing of limes. Add sugar to half smashed limes. Smash limes and sugar some more. Add a little ice. Fill with cachaça. Stir in hopes of eliminating any undissolved sugar.

I'll let y'all know how it turns out. I may be posting from the drunk tank if things go well.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Master slacker said:


> For the most part, it's just a small margarita.
> One (1) lime, quartered
> 
> Two (2) tablespoons sugar
> 
> Two (2) oz. cachaça (80 proof)
> 
> Ice
> 
> Take all pieces of lime and toss them into a small glass. Using a pestle (like mortar and pestle), begin small smashing of limes. Add sugar to half smashed limes. Smash limes and sugar some more. Add a little ice. Fill with cachaça. Stir in hopes of eliminating any undissolved sugar.
> 
> I'll let y'all know how it turns out. I may be posting from the drunk tank if things go well.


kind of like a Caipiroska or a Mojito. I'm not familiar with cachaça. What is it?


----------



## Fudgey

Mojitos you say? Uh...


----------



## Supe

I had a bunch of that Bacardi Rasberry Mojito mix last week. Those things catch up quick since they practically taste non-alcoholic...


----------



## Master slacker

Chucktown PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part, it's just a small margarita.
> One (1) lime, quartered
> 
> Two (2) tablespoons sugar
> 
> Two (2) oz. cachaça (80 proof)
> 
> Ice
> 
> Take all pieces of lime and toss them into a small glass. Using a pestle (like mortar and pestle), begin small smashing of limes. Add sugar to half smashed limes. Smash limes and sugar some more. Add a little ice. Fill with cachaça. Stir in hopes of eliminating any undissolved sugar.
> 
> I'll let y'all know how it turns out. I may be posting from the drunk tank if things go well.
> 
> 
> 
> kind of like a Caipiroska or a Mojito. I'm not familiar with cachaça. What is it?
Click to expand...

Cachaça is a Brazilian alcohol that is made from fermented sugar cane, of which they have plenty. There are two types: clear (barely aged, cheap, good for mixed drinks) and gold (aged, expensive, good for sipping). Some people refer to it as a rum, but it isn't. Don't begin to think that it's sweet, though. It definately is not.

I got a 1 L bottle yesterday for $15. In Brazil, the same bottle would be about $3.


----------



## MA_PE

go ahead. click it. you know you want to.


----------



## Dexman PE

MA_PE said:


> go ahead. click it. you know you want to.


I wanted to, so I did. I was glad I did.


----------



## Supe

Likewise. If only she were real. And crouched next to my desk.


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> Likewise. If only she were real. And crouched next to  under my desk.


fixt


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise. If only she were real. And crouched next to  under my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...

Better.


----------



## Paul S

Not too shabby.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, I'm ready to get this weekend started! I can already taste the beer. Come on 4!!


----------



## mizzoueng

Can't wait, finally over my ear infection and cold. Gonna stop at the store and pick up a few new beers to try this weekend and then I get to look forward to the 2 hour drive to the in-laws where I will consume said brewskies.


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty!


----------



## Master slacker

caiprihina 45, dawg!


----------



## Master slacker

TTT, suckas!

I have put in my 43 hour work week and am heading to the house as soon as I answer two more emails. I'm buying drinks for everyone coming to my house tonight. If you want a drink, stop on by!


----------



## cdcengineer

How long do you think it'll take me coming from Colorado?


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> TTT, suckas!
> I have put in my 43 hour work week and am heading to the house as soon as I answer two more emails. I'm buying drinks for everyone coming to my house tonight. If you want a drink, stop on by!


It's Friday for me too! I'll see ya there around 10 since that's probably as fast as I can make it flying down!


----------



## ElCid03

My turn....


----------



## Dleg

It actually IS Friday here. But it sucks for me at work today because, first of all, my wife screwed up and told me to be at a school event which did not actually require or even welcome my presence, thus causing me to lose 2 hours of work time for nothing, and second of all because I am out of here for a week starting Sunday, and suddenly everyone thinks their business can't wait for me to get back, so I can't even take lunch due to all the "oh we really need to meet about this before you leave, Dleg!" useless meetings.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dleg said:


> It actually IS Friday here. But it sucks for me at work today because, first of all, my wife screwed up and told me to be at a school event which did not actually require or even welcome my presence, thus causing me to lose 2 hours of work time for nothing, and second of all because I am out of here for a week starting Sunday, and suddenly everyone thinks their business can't wait for me to get back, so I can't even take lunch due to all the "oh we really need to meet about this before you leave, Dleg!" useless meetings.


Have you started your new job, or have you stopped burning vacation on your last one?


----------



## Dleg

Haven't started yet - but maybe within the next couple of weeks now. Still nothing for certain beyond "it WILL happen". I'm taking a work trip, on vacation time, for next week. Working on a project for the Republic of Palau. They pay my travel and per diem, and I do the work. I did the first part on my agency's dime last year, but this addition is outside the original scope of work, so I offered to do it on my vacation time (I still have ~230 hours left to burn). It gets me a trip to a beautiful place, and another notch on my resume.


----------



## cdcengineer

Dleg said:


> Haven't started yet - but maybe within the next couple of weeks now. Still nothing for certain beyond "it WILL happen". I'm taking a work trip, on vacation time, for next week. Working on a project for the Republic of Palau. They pay my travel and per diem, and I do the work. I did the first part on my agency's dime last year, but this addition is outside the original scope of work, so I offered to do it on my vacation time (I still have ~230 hours left to burn). It gets me a trip to a beautiful place, and another notch on my resume.


Palau - supposed to be incredible diving there. We were going to hit it in 07', but spent more time in Fiji because it was very inexpensive and had a great time there. Perhaps someday.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I love Spy vs. Spy. I haven't bought a Mad Magazine in ages...I need to do that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm not looking forward to the weekend. I'll be working harder on school stuff than I would be here at the office. Can't wait until Monday morning so I can relax. :suicide1:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

This weekend is a trim weekend. Lots of miter cuts in my future.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I too hope to get some trim this weekend.


----------



## Supe

Have a strong suspicion that tomorrow will be an 8 hour day for me


----------



## MA_PE

This is a big kid's (high school and college) graduation year for us. It seems between friends and family there are at least 2 graduation parties every weekend this month.


----------



## Chucktown PE

We have a BBQ to go to tonight. I'm cooking 6 flank steaks for 24 people and getting drunk in the process. However, before that, on my way home I have to pick up my boat from my grandmother's house (I store it in her back yard because the stupid HOA won't allow me to park the boat overnight on my parking pad behind my townhouse), and tow it over to my house. My parents and brothers are coming down tonight as well but they're staying with my grandmother. After the BBQ I've got to replace all the trailer lights and remake all the electrical connections on the trailer lights so I can go fishing tomorrow. I've also got to rig a couple more trout lines tonight, mind you I'll be doing all of this inebriated. Then I'm picking up my dad and brothers at the ass crack of dawn tomorrow morning to go fishing, more than likely I'll be somewhat hungover. Hopefully we'll catch a load of fish and be eating fish for dinner tomorrow night. If the catch looks good then we'll go again on Sunday morning. I've also got a new crab pot so hopefully I'll catch crabs as well. Overall, this is going to be a great weekend. Nothing beats catching fish and drinking Coors lights before noon on the Stono river.

(this space is reserved for commentary regarding Chucktown getting crabs)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

MA_PE said:


> This is a big kid's (high school and college) graduation year for us. It seems between friends and family there are at least 2 graduation parties every weekend this month.


My buddy from college finished his PhD over the winter, then threw a party this spring once the weather was nicer. He's the only person I know graduating anything this year.

Next person I know that I hope graduates is me in 2 or 3 years!


----------



## Dexman PE

Have another softball game tonight. Shipping the kiddos off with my parents on Saturday for the next week and a half. Then on Sunday I'll be on a plane to Vegas and am not coming back until Friday. I'll be coming back to a house with only me and my wife for next weekend, then the following week will be spent handing off the last of my project stuff because it's my last week before I start the new job.


----------



## Bean PE

Bike park opens today, gonna be up tomorrow with friends. Just dialed in my suspension last night. I've been waiting for this for a few weeks now.


----------



## summit550

My Norwegian ass model girlfriend and I are going to ditch the end of Fashion Week in New York and charter a jet to Iceland for the weekend. They have an intense club scene there.


----------



## Supe

Officially coming in tomorrow. Shit.


----------



## Chucktown PE

summit550 said:


> My Norwegian ass model girlfriend and I are going to ditch the end of Fashion Week in New York and charter a jet to Iceland for the weekend. They have an intense club scene there.



:screwloose:


----------



## Paul S

My brother's second child is having a baptism in a Catholic church this weekend. He and his wife wanted me and my wife to be god parents. But since we were once Catholic and are now Methodist, the priest deemed us as not good role models and would not allow us to be god parents.

So what should I do in the church to show how much of a bad role model I would be?


----------



## Chucktown PE

Paul S said:


> My brother's second child is having a baptism in a Catholic church this weekend. He and his wife wanted me and my wife to be god parents. But since we were once Catholic and are now Methodist, the priest deemed us as not good role models and would not allow us to be god parents.
> So what should I do in the church to show how much of a bad role model I would be?



Oh dear, I'll have to give this some thought.

In all seriousness, that's absolutely ridiculous that the priest wouldn't let you be a god parent. I guess he's still pissed off about that whole reformation thing.


----------



## Paul S

Chucktown PE said:


> In all seriousness, that's absolutely ridiculous that the priest wouldn't let you be a god parent. I guess he's still pissed off about that whole reformation thing.


I can actually understand the technicality ruling, but to throw in that we would not be good role models is just crazy. It would be one thing if the priest actually knew us and can say first hand that we are not good role models, but to just assume like that is very closed minded.


----------



## Bean PE

Paul S said:


> So what should I do in the church to show how much of a bad role model I would be?


Refuse to honor them with your presence.

Consider suggesting that he's a bad role model as he is a member of an organization that defends pedophilia.


----------



## MA_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother's second child is having a baptism in a Catholic church this weekend. He and his wife wanted me and my wife to be god parents. But since we were once Catholic and are now Methodist, the priest deemed us as not good role models and would not allow us to be god parents.
> So what should I do in the church to show how much of a bad role model I would be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I'll have to give this some thought.
> 
> In all seriousness, that's absolutely ridiculous that the priest wouldn't let you be a god parent. I guess he's still pissed off about that whole reformation thing.
Click to expand...

Not for anything but the point of having a Catholic baptism is to baptize the baby into the Catholic faith and to swear to raise the baby as a Catholic. In the event that something happens to the parents, it is the godparent's responsibility to raise the baby catholic. I can see why a priest would not like having people who have opted out of Catholicism as godparents and even how he could view the individuals as not good *Catholic* role models. Heck they renounced the faith.

If you're equating godparents with "legal guardians" then take the Catholic church out of the picture and don't baptize the baby and instead just have them legally declared as guardians.

Sorry, but I find this as annoying as people people who don't go to church or partcipate in any of the Church's rituals (not go to Mass on holy days pf obligation, etc.) yet they HAVE to have a Church wedding.

IMO, the rejection for godparents has NOTHING to do with whether they are good people, just that they are not practicing catholics (so why would they raise the baby catholic).

/end rant/


----------



## MA_PE

Bean said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what should I do in the church to show how much of a bad role model I would be?
> 
> 
> 
> Refuse to honor them with your presence.
> 
> Consider suggesting that he's a bad role model as he is a member of an organization that defends pedophilia.
Click to expand...

Exactly my point. If you don't like Catholics then don't bother trying to participate in their religion.

FWIW, they don't defend pedophilia per se they just don't expose it within their organization.


----------



## Supe

Huh. I was going to vote for urinating in the holy water trays at the entrances.


----------



## Paul S

MA_PE said:


> Not for anything but the point of having a Catholic baptism is to baptize the baby into the Catholic faith and to swear to raise the baby as a Catholic. In the event that something happens to the parents, it is the godparent's responsibility to raise the baby catholic. I can see why a priest would not like having people who have opted out of Catholicism as godparents and even how he could view the individuals as not good *Catholic* role models. Heck they renounced the faith.
> If you're equating godparents with "legal guardians" then take the Catholic church out of the picture and don't baptize the baby and instead just have them legally declared as guardians.
> 
> Sorry, but I find this as annoying as people people who don't go to church or partcipate in any of the Church's rituals (not go to Mass on holy days pf obligation, etc.) yet they HAVE to have a Church wedding.
> 
> IMO, the rejection for godparents has NOTHING to do with whether they are good people, just that they are not practicing catholics (so why would they raise the baby catholic).
> 
> /end rant/


I understand the technicality and have no reason to argue the religious aspects. I do not appreciate the character attack from the priest that does not know me, and has no idea if I am a good role model.


----------



## Paul S

MA_PE said:


> Exactly my point. If you don't like Catholics then don't bother trying to participate in their religion.
> FWIW, they don't defend pedophilia per se they just don't expose it within their organization.


I never said I disliked Catholics.


----------



## Dexman PE

"I don't care what YOUR god says, MY god say's you're going to hell..." &lt;-- the main reason I'm not a big fan of any religion.


----------



## MA_PE

Paul S said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for anything but the point of having a Catholic baptism is to baptize the baby into the Catholic faith and to swear to raise the baby as a Catholic. In the event that something happens to the parents, it is the godparent's responsibility to raise the baby catholic. I can see why a priest would not like having people who have opted out of Catholicism as godparents and even how he could view the individuals as not good *Catholic* role models. Heck they renounced the faith.
> If you're equating godparents with "legal guardians" then take the Catholic church out of the picture and don't baptize the baby and instead just have them legally declared as guardians.
> 
> Sorry, but I find this as annoying as people people who don't go to church or partcipate in any of the Church's rituals (not go to Mass on holy days pf obligation, etc.) yet they HAVE to have a Church wedding.
> 
> IMO, the rejection for godparents has NOTHING to do with whether they are good people, just that they are not practicing catholics (so why would they raise the baby catholic).
> 
> /end rant/
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the technicality and have no reason to argue the religious aspects. I do not appreciate the character attack from the priest that does not know me, and has no idea if I am a good role model.
Click to expand...

Don't be so sensitive. You renounced the Catholic faith to join the Methodist church, you are NOT a good Cathiolic role model (however, you are likely an OUTSTANDING Methodist role model). Live with it.


----------



## Chucktown PE

MA_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother's second child is having a baptism in a Catholic church this weekend. He and his wife wanted me and my wife to be god parents. But since we were once Catholic and are now Methodist, the priest deemed us as not good role models and would not allow us to be god parents.
> So what should I do in the church to show how much of a bad role model I would be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I'll have to give this some thought.
> 
> In all seriousness, that's absolutely ridiculous that the priest wouldn't let you be a god parent. I guess he's still pissed off about that whole reformation thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for anything but the point of having a Catholic baptism is to baptize the baby into the Catholic faith and to swear to raise the baby as a Catholic. In the event that something happens to the parents, it is the godparent's responsibility to raise the baby catholic. I can see why a priest would not like having people who have opted out of Catholicism as godparents and even how he could view the individuals as not good *Catholic* role models. Heck they renounced the faith.
> 
> If you're equating godparents with "legal guardians" then take the Catholic church out of the picture and don't baptize the baby and instead just have them legally declared as guardians.
> 
> Sorry, but I find this as annoying as people people who don't go to church or partcipate in any of the Church's rituals (not go to Mass on holy days pf obligation, etc.) yet they HAVE to have a Church wedding.
> 
> IMO, the rejection for godparents has NOTHING to do with whether they are good people, just that they are not practicing catholics (so why would they raise the baby catholic).
> 
> /end rant/
Click to expand...

Sorry MA, didn't mean to piss in the proverbial holy water. What I should have said was what Paul said and that my issue was with a priest saying 'since they were once Catholic and are now Methodist they are not good role models and can't be god parents'. If he had said, 'they aren't Catholic so the church will not allow them to be the godparents' that would be one thing, but to say they wouldn't be good role models due to becoming protestant is ridiculous. And if it were me I'd a been some kind of irritated. FWIW, I grew up Presbyterian and now go to a Baptist Church, not affiliated with the Southern Baptist convention. We had one kid baptised in the Methodist church in Atlanta, then the other kids was baptised in a Presbyterian church here. Since then we started going to the Baptist church and they don't believe in infant baptistm, nor do they recognize mine or my wife's infant baptism. In order to join the church we have to be rebaptised, which I'm not quite sure about still. But if we do join this church and then have another kid they won't be getting baptised.


----------



## MA_PE

Paul S said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point. If you don't like Catholics then don't bother trying to participate in their religion.
> FWIW, they don't defend pedophilia per se they just don't expose it within their organization.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I disliked Catholics.
Click to expand...

My post was pretty much directed at Bean.

You may like Catholics but you obviously don't care much for their faith. So implicitly you did say "I don't like Catholic." (no plural)


----------



## Chucktown PE

I'm not Catholic, that doesn't mean I don't like Catholic, it just means I relate better to another doctrine.


----------



## MA_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother's second child is having a baptism in a Catholic church this weekend. He and his wife wanted me and my wife to be god parents. But since we were once Catholic and are now Methodist, the priest deemed us as not good role models and would not allow us to be god parents.
> So what should I do in the church to show how much of a bad role model I would be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I'll have to give this some thought.
> 
> In all seriousness, that's absolutely ridiculous that the priest wouldn't let you be a god parent. I guess he's still pissed off about that whole reformation thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for anything but the point of having a Catholic baptism is to baptize the baby into the Catholic faith and to swear to raise the baby as a Catholic. In the event that something happens to the parents, it is the godparent's responsibility to raise the baby catholic. I can see why a priest would not like having people who have opted out of Catholicism as godparents and even how he could view the individuals as not good *Catholic* role models. Heck they renounced the faith.
> 
> If you're equating godparents with "legal guardians" then take the Catholic church out of the picture and don't baptize the baby and instead just have them legally declared as guardians.
> 
> Sorry, but I find this as annoying as people people who don't go to church or partcipate in any of the Church's rituals (not go to Mass on holy days pf obligation, etc.) yet they HAVE to have a Church wedding.
> 
> IMO, the rejection for godparents has NOTHING to do with whether they are good people, just that they are not practicing catholics (so why would they raise the baby catholic).
> 
> /end rant/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry MA, didn't mean to piss in the proverbial holy water. What I should have said was what Paul said and that my issue was with a priest saying 'since they were once Catholic and are now Methodist they are not good role models and can't be god parents'. If he had said, 'they aren't Catholic so the church will not allow them to be the godparents' that would be one thing, but to say they wouldn't be good role models due to becoming protestant is ridiculous. And if it were me I'd a been some kind of irritated. FWIW, I grew up Presbyterian and now go to a Baptist Church, not affiliated with the Southern Baptist convention. We had one kid baptised in the Methodist church in Atlanta, then the other kids was baptised in a Presbyterian church here. Since then we started going to the Baptist church and they don't believe in infant baptistm, nor do they recognize mine or my wife's infant baptism. In order to join the church we have to be rebaptised, which I'm not quite sure about still. But if we do join this church and then have another kid they won't be getting baptised.
Click to expand...

Like I said, if you're equating "god parent" with "legal guardian" and "role model" with overall character, you're reading into it too deeply. You want to use a church ritual, I don't care what faith, you need to play by the rules. I'd wager that no church of any denomination would formally endorse the appointment of an individual that did not believe in their faith as a guardian for an infant. done.


----------



## Dexman PE

Along the lines of MA_PE's point, if you are Jewish and want to marry a woman of non-Jewish faith with a traditional Jewish wedding, she needs to convert. They're not saying she's a bad person, it's all about playing by the rules.


----------



## MA_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm not Catholic, that doesn't mean I don't like Catholic, it just means I relate better to another doctrine.


you don't like it enough to join. "don't like" is not equal to "hate."

It's called tolerance.


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Along the lines of MA_PE's point, if you are Jewish and want to marry a woman of non-Jewish faith with a traditional Jewish wedding, she needs to convert. They're not saying she's a bad person, it's all about playing by the rules.


bingo SW+100


----------



## Dleg

I married a Catholic and I'm not. The church decided that because I was raised Episcopalian (I had to answer whether it was the "high church"" or the "low church" - which I was unaware of. Note to future non-Catholic grooms to be: "high church" is the correct answer.), that was close enough as long as I attended the marriage classes (10 nights?) and confessed my sins to a priest. They let us have a church wedding after all of that. I never had to "convert" though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can marry in a Mormon church unless you convert. Like MA said, you gotta play by the churches rules if you want a church wedding.

&lt;--not married in a church


----------



## Chucktown PE

Agree you have to play by the rules, but you don't have to be catholic to be a good role model. Which is what the priest told Paul and what started this to begin with.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm married to a Catholic and I grew up a Baptist. We got married in the courthouse first and then went to Peru a year later to get married in a church. We had a traditional Catholic wedding but I didn't have to convert or anything. We had to go to marriage classes at a local Catholic Church and they had to have proof that I had been baptized.

As far as Godparents go, when my nephew was baptized his mom wanted my wife and I to be the Godparents. I couldn't technically be the godfather since I wasn't Catholic, but the priest let me participate in the ceremony as if I were. The only difference is that I'm not listed on his baptism certificate as his godfather.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can marry in a Mormon church unless you convert. Like MA said, you gotta play by the churches rules if you want a church wedding.
> &lt;--not married in a church


That is true, I don't think you are even allowed in one of their big temples if you aren't a member. My MIL's family in hardcore Mormon (the MIL renounced this later in life) and she couldn't get married to my FIL in a Mormon church.

&lt;-- married by a judge


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can marry in a Mormon church unless you convert. Like MA said, you gotta play by the churches rules if you want a church wedding.
> &lt;--not married in a church
> 
> 
> 
> That is true, I don't think you are even allowed in one of their big temples if you aren't a member. My MIL's family in hardcore Mormon (the MIL renounced this later in life) and she couldn't get married to my FIL in a Mormon church.
> 
> &lt;-- married by a judge
Click to expand...

They built a Mormon church in Hopkins SC a few years back. For a small town (not even really a town) they have a goodly number of Mormons. Because non-Mormons aren't allowed in, they gave tours of the church before it was consecrated, or whatever the ceremony is called to bless a church. My parents went and said it was a pretty impressive facility.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Mormonism isn't a real big religion in the Northeast. You don't see too many churches, but do get the occasional door to door missionaries.


----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=18pt]It's[/SIZE]











[SIZE=18pt]Let's get:[/SIZE]


----------



## MA_PE

^ nice job W!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Let's get fucked up?


----------



## Paul S

It is Friday, and I will not be involved with another religious issue this weekend!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

TGIF, but I just wish it wasn't going to be so hot this weekend. They are calling for highs in the mid 90s, so it's going to be fun working in the yard tomorrow!


----------



## Supe

Going home this afternoon, picking up junior, and firing up the welder. Need to adapt my old transmission crossmember to work with the new transmission.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm glad this is a long weekend because after the day I've had I'm gonna need it.


----------



## Supe

I drive to Spartanburg tomorrow to pick up the new driveshaft. Should have the racecar back in operation tomorrow, if not by Saturday at the latest if all goes according to plan.


----------



## snickerd3

does anything ever go according to plan?


----------



## Supe

Seeing as I've had the car 9 years, and the last time it was finished I put it in reverse, it wouldn't move, and end up with a $2000 transmission replacement... no, no it doesn't.

I was actually hoping to do a Sunday test and tune when there were fewer people, but they have canceled it until the fall due to track temperatures. That means when I blow up and oil down the track on Thursday nights when it's a packed house, there will be a LOT of pissed off people.


----------



## Sschell

Ble_PE said:


> View attachment 3472
> 
> 
> I'm glad this is a long weekend because after the day I've had I'm gonna need it.


F-U for bumping this thread on notafriday.


----------



## Wolverine

QUICK Sschell, use your time acceleration powers to make it Friday!

(or at least make Thursday less boring).


----------



## Chucktown PE

For some reason I can't reply to posts any more. In said reply I was going to bitch about Ble's premature use of the Dave Chapelle Friday post. I can only fast reply. It probably has something to do with the fact that we're still using IE6. Yes, that's right IE6.


----------



## snickerd3

its my friday too.


----------



## engineergurl

It feels like friday... kinda...


----------



## FLBuff PE

I'm having the same problem as Chuck.


----------



## Dleg

It IS Friday. What the hell are you people talking about?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dleg said:


> It IS Friday. What the hell are you people talking about?


I could be where it is Friday by Friday, but by the time I got there, it'd be Saturday.


----------



## Dleg

And if I left right now, I could re-live Friday all over again tomorrow.


----------



## Supe

Out at 2:30 today to pick up the driveshaft!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Chucktown PE said:


> For some reason I can't reply to posts any more. In said reply I was going to bitch about Ble's premature use of the Dave Chapelle Friday post. I can only fast reply. It probably has something to do with the fact that we're still using IE6. Yes, that's right IE6.


Just download something newer or Firefox in that case.


----------



## Master slacker

Two coffees down and I'm still zombie-esque. Time for a mixed beverage.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Two coffees down and I'm still zombie-esque. Time for a mixed beverage.


I'm pretty zombie-esque this morning as well, not sure why. I didn't go to bed TOO late, though I did skip dinner last night. It was actually kind of weird. I had a dream that my alarm went off, woke up, looked over at my actual alarm clock, and just then it rolled over and the alarm went off.


----------



## Chucktown PE

> Just download something newer or Firefox in that case.


Our document management software won't work with anything newer than IE6.


----------



## Master slacker

I've been up since the baby woke up at *4:30*. Just gotta wait another 1.5 hours before I cut the grass.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ Ah! Yeah. It's just we're putting new coversheets on all the TPS reports before they go out now. So if you could go ahead and try to remember to do that from now on, that'd be great. All right!


----------



## OSUguy98

Did you get that MEMO?


----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## maryannette

I'm thinking it's time to get out of bed.


----------



## Clown Shoe

Someone said shaft...


----------



## Bean PE

Little more than 3 hours until the weekend. Moving stuff. And packing other stuff. And putting away more different stuff. But hey, a nice bike ride is in store for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Master slacker

It's Friday, BITCHES! Only 7 more hours until the beer flows like wine!


----------



## Supe

Hoping to add transmission fluid and fire the car up again tonight. Assuming nothing breaks, it might actually be done.


----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=18pt]IT'S[/SIZE]











[SIZE=18pt]LET'S GET[/SIZE]


----------



## engineergurl

So my little sister the pharmacist told me today that the anti-biotics I'm on is not one that I have to avoid alcohol with... now I am glad that it is Friday.


----------



## Master slacker

Are you and your sister on good terms?


----------



## engineergurl

Master slacker said:


> Are you and your sister on good terms?



I hope so, I've spent over 2 grand to fly up and be in her wedding this comming weekend....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wolverine said:


>


Chocolate Labs and booze, two of my favorite things!


----------



## ElCid03

For the three day weekend ElCid is calling it early!






Not impressed with the new Futurama episodes.


----------



## Master slacker

3 day weekend? You got short-changed. Four days here. :woot:

Also... Futurama... I concur.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> 3 day weekend? You got short-changed. Four days here. :woot:
> Also... Futurama... I concur.


Four day for me as well. :woot:

I'll be drinking some rum tonight.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

We are kick starting our summer hours today, as they are letting us out at noon. Next week we officially start, so we work 8-5:30 Mon-Thus, and 8-12 Friday until Labor Day. It's a 38 hour week, and you don't really notice the extra half hour during the week. They're pretty generous as far as time off and stuff here.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Capt Worley PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can marry in a Mormon church unless you convert. Like MA said, you gotta play by the churches rules if you want a church wedding.
> &lt;--not married in a church
> 
> 
> 
> That is true, I don't think you are even allowed in one of their big temples if you aren't a member. My MIL's family in hardcore Mormon (the MIL renounced this later in life) and she couldn't get married to my FIL in a Mormon church.
> 
> &lt;-- married by a judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They built a Mormon church in Hopkins SC a few years back. For a small town (not even really a town) they have a goodly number of Mormons. Because non-Mormons aren't allowed in, they gave tours of the church before it was consecrated, or whatever the ceremony is called to bless a church. My parents went and said it was a pretty impressive facility.
Click to expand...


And then after the heathens had been removed, the church pulled up the flooring and anything they might have touched.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Master slacker said:


> 3 day weekend? You got short-changed. Four days here. :woot:
> Also... Futurama... I concur.



I think they are o.k. but I wasn't comparing them to the old episodes, but to the current Simpsons episodes.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Kephart P.E. said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can marry in a Mormon church unless you convert. Like MA said, you gotta play by the churches rules if you want a church wedding.
> &lt;--not married in a church
> 
> 
> 
> That is true, I don't think you are even allowed in one of their big temples if you aren't a member. My MIL's family in hardcore Mormon (the MIL renounced this later in life) and she couldn't get married to my FIL in a Mormon church.
> 
> &lt;-- married by a judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They built a Mormon church in Hopkins SC a few years back. For a small town (not even really a town) they have a goodly number of Mormons. Because non-Mormons aren't allowed in, they gave tours of the church before it was consecrated, or whatever the ceremony is called to bless a church. My parents went and said it was a pretty impressive facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then after the heathens had been removed, the church pulled up the flooring and anything they might have touched.
Click to expand...

HAHAHA...that wouldn't have surprised me.


----------



## Master slacker

Kephart P.E. said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 day weekend? You got short-changed. Four days here. :woot:
> Also... Futurama... I concur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are o.k. but I wasn't comparing them to the old episodes, but to the current Simpsons episodes.
Click to expand...

Oh... well, I haven't seen the Simpsons since at least my last year in college... maybe longer. So that's around 9 years and from what I've seen on the commercials over that time period, I'm not missing much.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Capt Worley PE said:


> Kephart P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can marry in a Mormon church unless you convert. Like MA said, you gotta play by the churches rules if you want a church wedding.
> &lt;--not married in a church
> 
> 
> 
> That is true, I don't think you are even allowed in one of their big temples if you aren't a member. My MIL's family in hardcore Mormon (the MIL renounced this later in life) and she couldn't get married to my FIL in a Mormon church.
> 
> &lt;-- married by a judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They built a Mormon church in Hopkins SC a few years back. For a small town (not even really a town) they have a goodly number of Mormons. Because non-Mormons aren't allowed in, they gave tours of the church before it was consecrated, or whatever the ceremony is called to bless a church. My parents went and said it was a pretty impressive facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then after the heathens had been removed, the church pulled up the flooring and anything they might have touched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA...that wouldn't have surprised me.
Click to expand...

Actually I confirmed this with a Mormon friend of mine, they always open their new churches to the public after they are built, but pull up all the flooring and remove some furniture before they ever have services there.


----------



## Bean PE

Ble_PE said:


>


Awwwww yeah. First weekend at home in a few weeks. Birthday tomorrow. Bike swap tomorrow. Sleeping in with coffee in bed for the first time in a LONG time. Long ride Sunday. And best of all...no glaciers, just warm sunny days.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday (for me)!!!

I'm glad this week is over, this place is like a funeral home. Unfortunately, I don't see it getting better anytime soon.


----------



## Supe

Party foul. It's not Friday for the rest of us! And if it rains tomorrow, it's going to be a veeeery long Friday to boot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I call shenanigans!


----------



## Master slacker

3-day weekend, suckas! This week could NOT have ended with any more shitake hitting the fan. @#)[email protected])#$*@)*$)[email protected]!!!


----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=14pt]IT'S[/SIZE]











LET'S GET


----------



## frazil

I am so done!


----------



## mizzoueng

Sitting here, in Kansas City, waiting for drawings that will not appear today, and counting the minutes until I can leave and drive 4 hours back to STL.

I'll need a beer by the time I get home.


----------



## Wolverine

mizzoueng said:


> Sitting here, in Kansas City, waiting for drawings that will not appear today, and counting the minutes until I can leave and drive 4 hours back to STL.
> I'll have 6 need a beers by the time I get home.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Supe

All I hear is "Yuenglingyuenglingyuenglingyuengling..."


----------



## maryannette

Doing errands today. Waiting for my car to be serviced.


----------



## csb

Woo hoo! Friday!


----------



## Paul S

Supe said:


> All I hear is "Yuenglingyuenglingyuenglingyuengling..."



I hear what you are saying!


----------



## Master slacker

10 days of Friday begins now, bitches! :woot:


----------



## FLBuff PE

:banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


----------



## Master slacker

So I hoard my vacation for the 2nd half of the year. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Bean PE

Got a big batch of letters done, just waiting for comments/approval from some higher ups before delivering to the contractor. They're going to have lots to think about this weekend, but all I'll be thinking about is hiking and biking and napping. Racing up a 14er tonight/tomorrow to get back in time for packet pickup for a bike race on Sunday. This weekend, it's time to nut-up or shut-up.


----------



## Ble_PE

All I'll be thinking about is beer and sex, but that's just a typical day for me.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> All I'll be thinking about is beer and sex, but that's just a typical day for me.



That's very narrow minded. How can one think only about beer and sex?

Thankfully, I'm much more well rounded. I think about cars, sleep, and TV in addition to beer and sex.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I'm going to think about beer, sex, eating, and fishing. With a little luck and some perseverance I'll probably be able to do all four.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ok, ya'll have opened my eyes to my own narrow-mindedness. I will also be thinking about sleep, food, and TV in addition to the beer and sex.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I can't drink beer anymore, don't own a fishing pole, drive an old car, and will barely see my wife this weekend. I'll just think about the sleeping part i guess.


----------



## mizzoueng

Got a class reunion to go to this weekend (wifey's). So I will be drinking with the goat ropers in the town dive that only takes "cash n cheks cuz dem be de safst furms a payment" and the most "out there" beer they have on tap is beach bum blonde.

Fucking kill me now.


----------



## ElCid03

Clearly we forgot about our traditional Friday celebration picture!


----------



## MA_PE

^ I'm waiting for Wolve's montage.


----------



## kevo_55

Man do I need a beer.....


----------



## Chucktown PE

Ble_PE said:


> Ok, ya'll have opened my eyes to my own narrow-mindedness. I will also be thinking about sleep, food, and TV in addition to the beer and sex.


I'm glad we helped enlighten you.



VTEnviro said:


> I can't drink beer anymore, don't own a fishing pole, drive an old car, and will barely see my wife this weekend. I'll just think about the sleeping part i guess.


You can always drink bourbon, fishing poles are cheap, old cars are more fun to work on, and it only takes a few minutes.



mizzoueng said:


> Got a class reunion to go to this weekend (wifey's). So I will be drinking with the goat ropers in the town dive that only takes "cash n cheks cuz dem be de safst furms a payment" and the most "out there" beer they have on tap is beach bum blonde.
> Fucking kill me now.


Wow, where is this? Missouri? I've never heard of beach bum blonde but that sounds like a hell of a place to havea high school reunion.


----------



## Supe

Adios amigos! Beer O'Clock!


----------



## TouchDown

mizzoueng said:


> Got a class reunion to go to this weekend (wifey's). So I will be drinking with the goat ropers in the town dive that only takes "cash n cheks cuz dem be de safst furms a payment" and the most "out there" beer they have on tap is beach bum blonde.
> Fucking kill me now.


Be careful, that resembles my home town a lot, except we had to drive about 30 miles to get to the nearest bar. Have fun.


----------



## mizzoueng

TouchDown said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a class reunion to go to this weekend (wifey's). So I will be drinking with the goat ropers in the town dive that only takes "cash n cheks cuz dem be de safst furms a payment" and the most "out there" beer they have on tap is beach bum blonde.
> Fucking kill me now.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, that resembles my home town a lot, except we had to drive about 30 miles to get to the nearest bar. Have fun.
Click to expand...

Said town is actually larger than my hometown. So I'm really dogging on myself. Drives me nuts though that some places still don't take credit cards but will take a check. There is no good reason that you cannot take a credit card in the year 2010.



> Wow, where is this? Missouri? I've never heard of beach bum blonde but that sounds like a hell of a place to havea high school reunion.


Beach Bum Blonde is a wheat/belgian wheat (at least an attempt at it) by ABInBev. Its about as close to a belgian wheat as No Hands Ron is to a golden glove boxer. Its basically Budweiser with 0.01% additional hops and they took 5% of the rice out and replaced it with the cheapest wheat they could get their hands on.


----------



## Supe

mizzoueng said:


> TouchDown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a class reunion to go to this weekend (wifey's). So I will be drinking with the goat ropers in the town dive that only takes "cash n cheks cuz dem be de safst furms a payment" and the most "out there" beer they have on tap is beach bum blonde.
> Fucking kill me now.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, that resembles my home town a lot, except we had to drive about 30 miles to get to the nearest bar. Have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Said town is actually larger than my hometown. So I'm really dogging on myself. Drives me nuts though that some places still don't take credit cards but will take a check. There is no good reason that you cannot take a credit card in the year 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, where is this? Missouri? I've never heard of beach bum blonde but that sounds like a hell of a place to havea high school reunion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beach Bum Blonde is a wheat/belgian wheat (at least an attempt at it) by ABInBev. Its about as close to a belgian wheat as No Hands Ron is to a golden glove boxer. Its basically Budweiser with 0.01% additional hops and they took 5% of the rice out and replaced it with the cheapest wheat they could get their hands on.
Click to expand...


Where I live, the Ingles is the ONLY place with a gas station that takes cards at the pump. The smaller ones right over the South Carolina line take cash only, and the closer one has an ATM inside that's on a dial up connection. The worst part is that they're all pre-pay, so you basically just guess how much gas you need, never a "fill'er up."


----------



## Sschell

:banhim: for bump ing the friday thread on a monday.


----------



## Supe

It's OK to dream of Friday on Monday or Tuesday. Hump day or later is just mean.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

mizzoueng said:


> There is no good reason that you cannot take a credit card in the year 2010.


There is from the storewoners point of view. They don't have to pay 2% 'tribute' to the CC companies.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo less than 30 minutes to go!!! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Sschell




----------



## Master slacker

Yes it's Friday! But I'm plugging away at work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

TGIF. This is the first full week I've put in in three weeks, what with vacation and off site training and it has been quite...um....interesting.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm glad it's Friday. It's quiet in here today. I'm the only person on my aisle that's here. A lot of work is going to get done! /sarcasm


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!

A client will at my office this afternoon, so I might be going out for drinks after work!


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


> TGIF. This is the first full week I've put in in three weeks, what with vacation and off site training and it has been quite...um....interesting.


That reminds me of my situation. This is my first, full five day work week in 6 weeks. Holidays, AFO, and vacation have kept me at four days or less for quite a while.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

3 hours to go until they turn us loose at noon.

The good news is I don't have to come in next Friday, the bad news is that I'll be working those hours on Tuesday night when I am at a hearing until some awful hour.


----------



## CbusPaul

And let's not forget that this weekend marks the beginning of football season. Time to get the sittin' muscles into playing shape.


----------



## CbusPaul

That didn't sound right, did it?


----------



## Ble_PE

^I read it as shittin' muscles.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Ble_PE said:


> ^I read it as shittin' muscles.


I don't really use my sphincter when watching football.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^I read it as shittin' muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really use my sphincter when watching football.
Click to expand...

What if you're a tight end?


----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=18pt]_*It ' s*_[/SIZE]


















[SIZE=18pt]_*Let ' s get*_[/SIZE]


----------



## CbusPaul

Better to be a tight end than a wide receiver.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

CbusPaul said:


> Better to be a tight end than a wide receiver.


Or an offensive end.


----------



## cdcengineer

Here we go again!


----------



## Ble_PE

:40oz: :w00t: arty-smiley-048: :beerchug:


----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=18pt]*I T ' S*[/SIZE]











[SIZE=18pt]*L E T ' S G E T*[/SIZE]


----------



## ElCid03

Baseball game t/n!


----------



## OSUguy98

So difficult to sit here, knowing that I already have my 40 hrs in this week..... OT good... must... stay.... until.... 5.....

That being said..... looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Master slacker

Well, at least I don't have to take vacation to dissect my home A/C. AFO

Praying for a simple capacitor or contacts issue. :holyness:


----------



## Wolverine

*DANG! I screwed this up by missing a golden opportunity. Fixed it for me.*



Wolverine said:


> [SIZE=18pt]*I T ' S*[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=18pt]*L E T ' S G E T*[/SIZE]


----------



## csb

I am totally appreciating the creativity, Wolverine!

So little supervision...so little motivation...so little work being done.


----------



## Road Guy

cdcengineer said:


> Here we go again!


on our own, heading down the only road we've ever known

........


----------



## MA_PE

like a drifter I was born to walk alone....


----------



## FLBuff PE

Don't hate me b/c I'm taking tomorrow off to go camping this weekend. Therefore, today is my Friday. :bananalama:


----------



## snickerd3

i'm not going camping but we are going to a picnic in a forest preserve this weekend. Like usual today is my friday as well


----------



## Sschell

FLBuff PE said:


> Don't hate me b/c I'm taking tomorrow off to go camping this weekend. Therefore, today is my Friday. :bananalama:


ban.


----------



## Master slacker

FLBuff PE said:


> Don't hate me b/c I'm taking tomorrow off to go camping this weekend. Therefore, today is my Friday. :bananalama:


With all due respect... *[SIZE=36pt]F*** YOU!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## MA_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Don't hate me b/c I'm taking tomorrow off to go camping this weekend. Therefore, today is my Friday. :bananalama:


bastard!!!



snickerd3 said:


> i'm not going camping but we are going to a picnic in a forest preserve this weekend. Like usual today is my friday as well


bitch!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm going on a picnic in Rockport on Sunday, at this park: http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/northeast/halb.htm. You're even closer than I am, check it out sometime. We go once or twice each summer.

Next time I go camping won't be until Columbus Day most likely though.


----------



## Dleg

Hey FLBuff, if you went camping with someone, and you woke up in the morning with throbbing pain in your bunghole and K-Y all over the place, would you tell anyone??


----------



## benbo

Dleg said:


> Hey FLBuff, if you went camping with someone, and you woke up in the morning with throbbing pain in your bunghole and K-Y all over the place, would you tell anyone??


I think Buff is too modest to brag about something like that.


----------



## Ble_PE

Now we can bump this thread for real. Damn, I'm ready for this week to be over!


----------



## Master slacker

Fo rizzle, yo! Only one in the office so far. Looks like the hot pot of coffee I made this morning will be just for me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Yuck, I hate coffee.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF everyone!!!


----------



## Master slacker

6 hours to go!


----------



## csb

I think Dleg is inviting FLBuff to go camping...



benbo said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FLBuff, if you went camping with someone, and you woke up in the morning with throbbing pain in your bunghole and K-Y all over the place, would you tell anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> I think Buff is too modest to brag about something like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

T minus 1 hr 22 min to weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

This has got to be the slowest moving Friday evar!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Yeah, I got some real menial CAD work to do, and I can't bring myself to do it. It's not even design, just labeling some sample locations on a plan. Sounds like great Monday work.


----------



## Road Guy

shit this has been an awful week!!!!!!


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> I'm going on a picnic in Rockport on Sunday, at this park: http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/northeast/halb.htm. You're even closer than I am, check it out sometime. We go once or twice each summer.
> Next time I go camping won't be until Columbus Day most likely though.



Rockport is nice but we typically don't go to the north shore, we go down the cape or to southern NH.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I only ever went to the cape once, many years ago. Depending on where you go there, i O't's a bit of a haul from my house for a day trip. P'Town was certainly a um, colorful place if you're not expecting it.


----------



## ElCid03

Going to the gym early today....I've earned it!


----------



## Master slacker

holy hell, only 1.5 hrs to go.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> holy hell, only 1.5 hrs to go.


About 1.75 hours here.


----------



## Master slacker

Good Lord... another 30 minutes...


----------



## Sschell

..l.,


----------



## cdcengineer

It's now the weekend for me as I'm done!

Yip-yip


----------



## csb

are you getting your air bison in the air?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dleg said:


> Hey FLBuff, if you went camping with someone, and you woke up in the morning with throbbing pain in your bunghole and K-Y all over the place, would you tell anyone??


No.


----------



## FLBuff PE

And I'm not going camping with Dleg anytime soon. His idea of evening "activities" just ain't my bag, baby.


----------



## Sschell

did he mention your bag?


----------



## Master slacker

AFO, bitches! :woot:


----------



## Dleg

FLBuff PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FLBuff, if you went camping with someone, and you woke up in the morning with throbbing pain in your bunghole and K-Y all over the place, would you tell anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Wanna go camping?

:Locolaugh:


----------



## benbo

Dleg said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey FLBuff, if you went camping with someone, and you woke up in the morning with throbbing pain in your bunghole and K-Y all over the place, would you tell anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna go camping?
> 
> :Locolaugh:
Click to expand...

Reminds me of the guy from work who went on a fishing trip with us to Ensenada. He got really drunk and thrown in jail, and when he woke up he had somebody else's underwear on.

Two questions -

1. How can anybody get that drunk?

2. How can anybody repeat that story to anyone else?


----------



## Guest

I saw this thread towards the top and for a moment was about to rejoice for the end of the work week was near .... but then I relalized this was a day early and I deflated like PE-ness recoiling in horror from ....

JR


----------



## Dleg

What are you talking about? It IS Friday!!!!


----------



## Supe

TGIF. I better savor this weekend, because I'm traveling 5 days again next week for nuclear work.


----------



## mizzoueng

Come on 5pm!!!

Its mini-mizzous 2nd birthday tomorrow and I have about 2 dozen burgers to form tonight so I can have a new more minutes to knock back a few brews tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Still not feeling like Friday since I am *STILL* at work!! :brickwall:

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Seriously, what do you do at work that late? If I'm at the office beyond about 6 or 7, I'm so tire, frustrated, and disenfranchised that I wouldn't accomplish anything anyway. It's extremely counterproductive for me to put in long hours.


----------



## Guest

^^^ Top secret company stuff that unfortunately had to get done due to the sensitivity and time-critical nature of the work.

Oh, and by the way, I am at work this morning too. Just lovely! :brickwall:

I have monster deadlines for end of month, so hopefully things will ease up to where I will at least get my weekends back in time for Labor Day. :brick:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> ^^^ Top secret company stuff that unfortunately had to get done due to the sensitivity and time-critical nature of the work.


Xeroxing your butt after everyone goes home again?


----------



## Guest

^^^ We have a scanner at work that copies up to Size D drawings. That's probably the size I need if I were to scan my butt after the weight I have gained since moving to MI ... hmy:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Be sure to put a title block on that one.


----------



## Ble_PE

I have to bump this thread for the long weekend! I can taste the beer already. :40oz:


----------



## Sschell

woo hoo!

...oh wait. I work tomorrow. BOO!


----------



## Master slacker

Hizzle shizzle! It IS Friday! A tip of the hat to the weekend... and the next NINE Fridays coming as I am taking all of next week off. That's right, 10 days of Friday. Pure awesomeness. 

On the other hand, P90X has Yoga X on tap for me tonight. ldman:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Master slacker said:


> Hizzle shizzle! It IS Friday! A tip of the hat to the weekend... and the next NINE Fridays coming as I am taking all of next week off. That's right, 10 days of Friday. Pure awesomeness.
> On the other hand, P90X has Yoga X on tap for me tonight. ldman:


I, too, have 10 Fridays in a row starting today.


----------



## mizzoueng

taking off around 3:30 today to go to the brew shop and get supplies for my first all grain on Sunday or Monday! I'm making a Surly Furious clone (10 gal) and then splitting into 5 gal cornies. One will be straight Furious, the other will be vanilla beaned.


----------



## klk

mizzoueng said:


> taking off around 3:30 today to go to the brew shop and get supplies for my first all grain on Sunday or Monday! I'm making a Surly Furious clone (10 gal) and then splitting into 5 gal cornies. One will be straight Furious, the other will be vanilla beaned.


sounds delicious! mr. klk just made a clone of ninkasi ipa a few weeks ago. now that i can drink again, i'm trying to convince him to make a chocolate stout next.

&lt;-- typing one handed while holding a sleeping baby. i apologize for the lack of caps and the typos in my posts today


----------



## Ble_PE

Can't wait to get to the house today. Hooray, beer!!


----------



## Chucktown PE

Speaking of beer. This was my latest acquisition. I bought it as a birthday present to myself. I plan on drinking it tomorrow night.


----------



## cement

A beer for hope?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I hope I can drink beer again one day.


----------



## Chucktown PE

cement said:


> A beer for hope?


Yeah, one of the original employees at the Terrapin Brewery died of multiple myeloma. So they brew the beer to raise money for cancer research.

So where are we on my and my family staying at your place when we come snow skiing?


----------



## cement

out in the tent with csb and frazil


----------



## Sschell

wow! party tent!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

cement said:


> out in the tent with csb and frazil


First time I made out with my wife was in a tent full of people.

Good luck Chucktown. The odds are in your favor.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday for me!! Can't wait to sit in the recliner tonight with some cold beer. :beerchug:


----------



## snickerd3

mine too!


----------



## FLBuff PE

I hate both of you.


----------



## MA_PE

Bastards!


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I hate both of you.


Don't hate the player, hate the game!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Bastards!


Indeed!


----------



## snickerd3

after tomorrow i only have 2 more fridays left to my parttime schedule, then i am back to 5 days.


----------



## Bean PE

Finally off work for the week, drinking one of my homebrewed pilsners.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF Everyone!!

It's been a short week, but it also has been a long one.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I get to drive somewhere 45 minutes away to drop something off then come back. Good Friday work.


----------



## OSUguy98

I'm dragging this morning.... 5:00 can't come soon enough.... At least it's Friday... maybe I can catch up on some sleep this weekend.... Min-OSU has been pretty good about sleep, but last night was pretty rough with everything else I needed to get done last night...

That being said, today should be interesting... I'm the only design engineer here today... One is on his way to the race at Richmond this weekend... and the other is watching his first bridge get built, they're hanging the truss panels this morning....


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## maryannette

It's my RDO and I slept late. It is a gorgeous day.


----------



## Supe

Home, finally. Drove two hours to more or less set up an Access based program on a guy's computer, and they never gave him MS Access! End up going through some work packages with him, bullshitting with an old coworker, and wasted another two hour drive home.


----------



## FLBuff PE

T-minus 2 hours till go home time.


----------



## Master slacker

Swim team alumni weekend starting this afternoon. I know there will be a few drinks floating around for the next few days. Now I get to shoe horn my ass back into a Speedo. That should be fun.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

If you post pics of that, I ban you. OK?


----------



## Ble_PE

VTEnviro said:


> If you post pics of that, I ban you. OK?


:appl:

Oh yea, IT'S FRIDAY BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

VTEnviro said:


> If you post pics of that, I ban you. OK?


Aw, you like it and you know it. 

Ok, seriously, what if I post pics but blur out my ass to hide its true identity like they do on tv? Also, my suit is the slimming color of black.


----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=18pt]Let's get:[/SIZE]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Master slacker said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you post pics of that, I ban you. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, you like it and you know it.
> 
> Ok, seriously, what if I post pics but blur out my ass to hide its true identity like they do on tv? Also, my suit is the slimming color of black.
Click to expand...

I'm still getting therapy over the last one you sent me.


----------



## Wolverine

:banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

VT, you've outdone yourself! Yuck!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> If you post pics of that, I ban you. OK?


But posting pictures of female swimmers is fine and dandy!


----------



## Ble_PE

Wolverine said:


> :banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


x2


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you post pics of that, I ban you. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> But posting pictures of female swimmers is fine and dandy!
Click to expand...

It should be mandatory!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Meh. Vaca isn't until next Friday.


----------



## mizzoueng

FRIDAY!!

Tomorrow is a beer festival in Augusta, MO. Noon-5pm with nothing but excellent beer and homebrews.


----------



## OSUguy98

It's FRIDAY!!!! and a short one at that.... I've got 30 min left here at work

too bad we're taking Mini-OSU in for her first round of shots


----------



## Chucktown PE

I'm leaving at 2:00 today. My little brother is coming down from Charlotte and we're going to hopefully catch another cooler full of shrimp tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

Ahhhhhhh... AFO and just finished my X Stretch. I feel soooooo much better now. 

OSU... good luck... that's all I can say.


----------



## Sschell

woo hoo Friday!!!


----------



## maryannette

FRIDAY!!!!!

Slept late.

Ate brunch.

Nap in the hammock.

Steaks for dinner tonight.

Perfect day.


----------



## MA_PE

mary :) said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!Slept late.
> 
> Ate brunch.
> 
> Nap in the hammock.
> 
> Steaks for dinner tonight.
> 
> Perfect day.


bitch.


----------



## Sschell

MA_PE said:


> mary :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> FRIDAY!!!!!Slept late.
> 
> Ate brunch.
> 
> Nap in the hammock.
> 
> Steaks for dinner tonight.
> 
> Perfect day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## maryannette

It was good.


----------



## Ble_PE

Can't believe it's after 1 ET and no one has bumped this thread. Better late than never I suppose. I think I'll have some rum tonight...


----------



## Supe

Sailor Jerry's and Coke Zero are at home beckoning to me...

Looking to relax this weekend. Raced three times last week and work has been hectic, so I've taken this week off from the drags. Plan on just watching some football, maybe going out and taking some farewell pictures with the Canon, shopping to find a birthday present for Junior (she's turning 4), and maaaaaybe doing a bit of work on the race car, though I'd rather just stay out of the garage completely. Can't wait for Sunday night's episode of Dexter.


----------



## snickerd3

about bloody time. I missed you weekend!!


----------



## Supe

1:30 and counting...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> I've taken this week off from the drags.









Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Wolverine

AAAIIIGHGHGH!! MY EYES!! BLEACH! BRING ME BLEACH!!


----------



## Sschell

I would hate to see VT's google search history.


----------



## Supe

I'm glad I can't see that picture from work, but I assure you, I've never raced in women's clothing.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> I'm glad I can't see that picture from work, but I assure you, I've never raced in women's clothing.


It's the lack of clothing that bothers us. I might have to pour the rum in my eyes now instead of drinking it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

sschell_PE said:


> I would hate to see VT's google search history.


At least it doesn't involve Human Centipede.


----------



## Master slacker

No alkyhol for me. Done fairly well since the whole P90X thing started. I've had about 6 beers in 9 weeks so far. At the same time, I've lost 15 pounds. Haven't weighed this little in 9 years!

10940623:


----------



## snickerd3

we are going to our almamater this weekend to visit, go pumpkin picking and take in a hockey game.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> No alkyhol for me. Done fairly well since the whole P90X thing started. I've had about 6 beers in 9 weeks so far. At the same time, I've lost 15 pounds. Haven't weighed this little in 9 years!
> 10940623:


Congrats!

I think I'm just going to pay to have the fat sucked out of me.

Not human centipede style, though.


----------



## Sschell

VTEnviro said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hate to see VT's google search history.
> 
> 
> 
> At least it doesn't involve Human Centipede.
Click to expand...

this is confusing to me. Seems like that would be right up your alley!


----------



## Ble_PE

40 minutes...


----------



## frazil

All I know of human centipede are the vague references I've read on this board; fat sucking, people stitched together, even VT is appalled by it - I'm so confused. Is it comedy, horror, pron?! I have no idea


----------



## snickerd3

frazil said:


> All I know of human centipede are the vague references I've read on this board; fat sucking, people stitched together, even VT is appalled by it - I'm so confused. Is it comedy, horror, pron?! I have no idea


same here.


----------



## FusionWhite

frazil said:


> All I know of human centipede are the vague references I've read on this board; fat sucking, people stitched together, even VT is appalled by it - I'm so confused. Is it comedy, horror, pron?! I have no idea



Its a horror movie with some slasher elements in it. Theres a little boobage in there for the guys, but mostly its a gross out horror flick. Think SAW or Hostel (two of my favorites).

The movie is actually done pretty well. It doesnt really go for gratuitous gross out mouth-to-ass shots too much. It really grosses you out by making you use your imagination.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

You never go ass to mouth!


----------



## Sschell

VTEnviro said:


> You never go ass to mouth!


are you sure?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know of human centipede are the vague references I've read on this board; fat sucking, people stitched together, even VT is appalled by it - I'm so confused. Is it comedy, horror, pron?! I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> same here.
Click to expand...

When did we decide the litmus test around here was me finding something appalling? I'm a good kid!


----------



## Ble_PE

WoooHooo!! It's Friday for me!! We're leaving out early tomorrow morning to drive up to the area I grew up in to visit with some family. Then on Saturday I get to see the Vols get hammered by Bama. Should be a fun weekend. That reminds me, I gotta pick up some beer. :40oz:


----------



## snickerd3

bastard.

have fun


----------



## FLBuff PE

My Friday too. Leaving early tomorrow to head to TPRoB (The People's Rebublic of Boulder) for homecoming. I give us a 40% chance of beating Texas Tech. Also, I was still at a 5% pay redux...got that restored today, with the boss shocked at what my salary still was (I did not point out that it was he who could raise it any time he wanted). If we have a good year (so far, so good), I may see a raise in my future (first in three years). A little more breathing room for now, hopefully more later. I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Master slacker

FINALLY it starts. Left work only to work from home. Had to get an exchanger's head torque spec from the OEM and the dude emailed it to me on his way out the door at 5 PM. I tried to give him a call the instant I got it, but the secretary said that he already bailed. Good thing I didn't have to ask him a question.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> FINALLY it starts. Left work only to work from home. Had to get an exchanger's head torque spec from the OEM and the dude emailed it to me on his way out the door at 5 PM. I tried to give him a call the instant I got it, but the secretary said that he already bailed. Good thing I didn't have to ask him a question.


I say call, and leave a harried voice mail for him. When he calls you back, ask "How was your weekend?"


----------



## Supe

Tomorrow starts a bit of a long weekend for me. Somehow convinced upper management to send me to a seminar in Cleveland. Fly out Monday, seminar Tuesday, seminar part of Wednesday and fly back that night.


----------



## PEin2010

what the hell....why is it not friday today dammit!


----------



## Ble_PE

PEin2010 said:


> what the hell....why is it not friday today dammit!


Because yesterday was Monday, DUH!!


----------



## Dleg

It's not even Friday here! Not even close!

Jeeze!


----------



## Supe

:banhim:


----------



## Master slacker

noob fail. Oh, btw, I'm not working any Fridays for the rest of the year. That is all.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> noob fail. Oh, btw, I'm not working any Fridays for the rest of the year. That is all.


Bastard!! :banhim:


----------



## FLBuff PE

Friday and payday!


----------



## Chucktown PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Friday and payday!



That means hookers and blow tonight.


----------



## Supe

I have to come into work tomorrow morning  . I REALLY need a beer.


----------



## Master slacker

Yay Friday! w00t w00t biatches!


----------



## Ble_PE

wOOt!! (even though yesterday was my Friday)


----------



## maryannette

RDO Friday. Waiting for my car to be serviced. Then some more errands. Pot roast in the crock pot.


----------



## snickerd3

pot roast sounds yummy!!

Minisnick and I are driving up to Chicago land tomorrow for his cousin's 2nd bday party. Mr snick is staying hope to mud/seam/sand the drywall in the bathroom. A dusty endevour that would be better done in my and minisnicks absence. for some reason, the dust from drywall sanding bothers me as much as my hayfever.


----------



## Master slacker

HAPPY FRIDAY, BITCHES!!!

This dropped to page 2. For shame.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Way too nervous to be excited for Friday today.


----------



## kevo_55

Woo hoo!! It's Friday!


----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


> Way too nervous to be excited for Friday today.



Nervous about what?


----------



## Master slacker

congrats!

post


----------



## kevo_55

Pre- happy 5k Sap!


----------



## Master slacker

abundance of happiness!

post


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way too nervous to be excited for Friday today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nervous about I am a Gigantic DoucheBag
Click to expand...

Potential meaning of life stuff going on in about 3 hours.


----------



## Supe

Yikes.


----------



## The Car

I'm going for a ride, listening to thumps as various squealing things go beneath my wheels.

Udden, udden.


----------



## Ble_PE

TGIF!!


----------



## Bean PE

This was an easy week for me since I took off Wednesday to get some amazing skiing in. Now I think I'm getting sick, and by all reports it is not a minor cold.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Bean PE

It's Friday for me. Can't wait for today to end, I've got a long weekend calling.


----------



## Master slacker

Today is my Friday.

Next Wednesday is another Friday.

The following Tuesday is my last Friday of the year.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^You guys can GFY. TODAY is Friday, damnit, and I'm gonna get [email protected] up! Ok, not really, but still.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday Bitches!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## afrey22

TGIF


----------



## Dark Knight

This one always makes my laugh.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

FLBuff PE said:


> ^You guys can GFY. TODAY is Friday, damnit, and I'm gonna get [email protected] up! Ok, not really, but still.


You can GFY while getting fucked up.


----------



## Master slacker

No lunch and several beers makes ms a happy boy


----------



## Bean PE

Long weekend starts in about half an hour, can't wait to unplug for a couple days.


----------



## Dleg

It truly is Friday... on my side of the IDL.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday for me!! Currently enjoying a rum and coke.


----------



## Dleg

Nice! I wanted a beer real bad at lunch, but there were just too many witnesses.... sometimes I miss the private sector.


----------



## Sschell

aaaaahhhhhhh..... friday!


----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=18pt]*IT'S*[/SIZE]












[SIZE=18pt]*LET'S GET*[/SIZE]


----------



## Master slacker

Just another day off. 

YAY, FRIDAY!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> Just another day off.
> YAY, FRIDAY!


I hate you.

Merry Christmas, MS!


----------



## frazil

I'm done here. it's been a long week. time to hit the eggnog!


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> I'm done here. it's been a long week. time to hit the eggnog!


I prefer drinking it, but whatever floats your boat!



Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Master slacker

Picking up some perppermint schnapp's this afternoon to try in hot chocolate as per the What's Merry thread.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Always good during the holidays. I'm a big peppermint fiend, so I also like the peppermint schnapps in my morning coffee while on vaca. Hmmm...I think I need to go to the bottle shop on my way home.


----------



## snickerd3

about 40 minutes to go.


----------



## Master slacker

Forgot the damned schnapps. :madgo:


----------



## frazil

I forgot the damn eggnog!! I even stopped at the liquor store for rum!


----------



## Supe

Guess you'll just have to "settle" for rum!


----------



## jeb6294

You guys can all get bent. We are all supposed to be "good neighbors" while we're here so the only thing we get on base is near-beer. The good news is that when I am home on R&amp;R it is a lot cheaper when we go out to the bars.


----------



## FLBuff PE

WTF is this doing on page 2?


----------



## Master slacker

Burning a $50 gift certificate at a sushi restaurant tonight. Wife already stated that we will have saki. Not drinking any (well, practically nothing) in 2 years, half of a beer gets her tipsy. Mo saki fo me! :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

10 hour day tomorrow, and shitty news from work. It's going to be a beer filled evening for me.


----------



## udpolo15

Thank god. I could use a bottle of gin for the ride home.

(note: I take the train and then walk home)


----------



## Bean PE

Gotta hit the lap pool in an hour but after that, long weekend followed by a short week followed by another long weekend, hells yes.


----------



## maryannette

FRIDAY!


----------



## Master slacker

Friday FTMFW! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ElCid03

Can I get an amen!!??


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

My wife is leaving for a conference today and I have to watch a weekend of Pats-free playoffs. Bring on next Monday already.


----------



## FLBuff PE

TGIF! This weekend will consist of finally getting the Christmas lights off the Buff house, and hopefully some skiing. Now I just need the motivation to get this Phase I ESA done and out for review today...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

My back is still wrecked from last weekend, and I seem to be taking a cold/flu. This weekend will be spent semi-conscious in my recliner.


----------



## Master slacker

Medicine + booze = :w00t:


----------



## snickerd3

hopefully we can finish the bathroom this weekend. The previous 2 weekends in the snick household have been the sickly variety.


----------



## Wolverine

*[SIZE=18pt]IT'S*[/SIZE]












*[SIZE=18pt]LET'S GET*[/SIZE]


----------



## FLBuff PE

TGIF...and a payday to boot!


----------



## willsee

Thank god

I was at a NEC 2011 code review the past 2 days and came down with the sickness.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Friday was my busiest day in over a month. I had a pretty relaxed week, then everybody decided to call and drop something on my desk late yesterday and early today. I'm exhausted, but at least I get some paid overtime out of the deal.


----------



## FLBuff PE

First Friday of February! Mini-buff's birthday eve to boot. How has it been 3 years already?


----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


> Friday was my busiest day in over a month. I had a pretty relaxed week, then everybody decided to call and drop something on my desk late yesterday and early today. I'm exhausted, but at least I get some paid overtime out of the deal.



Sounds remarkably similar to my week. Shit started hitting the fan Wednesday. Thursday was probably my worst day in three years with the company. Today's not on the up and up, either.


----------



## Master slacker

Our site leader gave all "non-essential" employees today off due to the possibility of every bridge used to get to the site could freeze and be closed. We are going to a fajita party at a friend's parents' house this evening where everyone will get fit-shaced and then play Cranium.

Oh, I'm also having a beer right now. Delicious.


----------



## maryannette

FRIDAY!  3-day weekend 

And the weather is going to be GREAT!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## Master slacker

Mmmmmm, Friday...


----------



## Supe

Yup, temperature has been climbing up in the evenings, no more preheating the car. Thiiiiiis close to taking the race car out of hibernation, but still scared to death of a flash freeze overnight destroying a third engine.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!

I'm ready for some good naps this weekend!


----------



## Ble_PE

Man I'm glad it's Friday! Of course most of my weekends now are spent studying, but it's still better than work.


----------



## cableguy

Supe said:


> Yup, temperature has been climbing up in the evenings, no more preheating the car. Thiiiiiis close to taking the race car out of hibernation, but still scared to death of a flash freeze overnight destroying a third engine.


I think the recent cold snap took out my $250 Meziere electric water pump on my play car.  Sucker leaks like a sieve from the drain hole now.


----------



## Supe

cableguy said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, temperature has been climbing up in the evenings, no more preheating the car. Thiiiiiis close to taking the race car out of hibernation, but still scared to death of a flash freeze overnight destroying a third engine.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the recent cold snap took out my $250 Meziere electric water pump on my play car.   Sucker leaks like a sieve from the drain hole now.
Click to expand...

I lost a Meziere pump on my last motor. Along with a Griffin radiator, Victor intake, and about 1/4" of engine block from the bellhousing down the entire passenger side, following the motor mount bosses. Lifted the entire deck. Now I make VERY sure that I drain it as best I can, fill it with RV antifreeze, and circulate everything before parking it, and I do so the day the temperature downgrades from sweatshirt to jacket.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

YEA!!!! FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

TGIF! Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? I'll probably get some skiing in with mini-Buff at some point. Other than that, not much going on.


----------



## humner

TGIF, will be welding a new printer cabinet for work, and then spend some time on my house plans. In my free time, will be hitting the books again.


----------



## Ble_PE

:multiplespotting: :woot: arty-smiley-048: :beerchug:

Not much going on here either. Looks like we might be getting some rain Saturday evening and through the day Sunday, so it will probably be a washout. Perfect beer drinking weather!


----------



## willsee

Studying for PE all weekend

Taxes

Louisville vs WVU basketball Saturday Morning/Afternoon

Sushi Saturday Night

Cookout on Sunday with new friends


----------



## snickerd3

i'll be spending most of Saturday at the spa. Going all out for a "ME" day. Mani/pedi, facial, body treatment, hydrothearapy, hair cut &amp; style, and a couple other smaller things I don't remember.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm kicking around the idea of brewing a batch of beer this weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

Wow. The whole brewing process in two days. Impressive. 

Tonight, I'm doing my annual it's-my-birthday-so-let's-all-go-to-my-favorite-restaurant-and-get-me-my-pitcher-of-Guinness night. This weekend will be home improvement since my wife found my 2010 bonus announcement.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Master slacker said:


> Wow. The whole brewing process in two days. Impressive.


The brewing process only takes about 2 to 3 hours (for extract brewing). It's the fermenting and carbonating process that takes upwards of a month.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Totally weather dependent for us. Want to take a day trip to some coastal towns, but not if it's raining.


----------



## Master slacker

Cannot wait!!! &lt;drooooooooollllll&gt;


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

Friday yea!!!!! Tomorrow I am volunteering at the local food pantry. its been rainy gloomy here for awhile, which isn't best environment to help with the stink from certain individuals who come to the pantry.


----------



## Master slacker

bump, biatches!


----------



## maryannette

And the weather is GREAT!


----------



## Master slacker

It's currently 70, overcast with acoustic tiles, with a chance of paperwork.


----------



## Supe

It is DEAD in this office on Fridays. I can count the number of people on the entire floor on one hand.


----------



## snickerd3

i hope the rain stays away this weekend. I have a bunch of hang dry only laundry to do and putting it out on the line to dry would get it done soo much faster.

The yard needs some work too. Maybe finally get the tree stump out of the ground. The tree didn't make through the previous winter. Its had a year+ to dry


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> It is DEAD in this office on Fridays. I can count the number of people on the entire floor on one hand.


It's a good thing, too, since your other one is probably busy, right?... :goat:


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> It is DEAD in this office on Fridays. I can count the number of people on the entire floor on one hand.


Don't you have every other Friday off?


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is DEAD in this office on Fridays. I can count the number of people on the entire floor on one hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have every other Friday off?
Click to expand...

I do, and this was supposed to be that Friday.

I had to go to my former site yesterday to meet with the AI to close out some NBIC R-1's on some damaged vessels. By the time I was done, it was after 1:00. Rather than drive to Charlotte for 2 hours worth of work, I just opted to come in this morning instead, since I need to head to Pineville for the inspection anyways around noon.

With these damn gas prices, I'm all about one trip rather than two.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!! I need a drink!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Merrimac :) said:


> And the weather is GREAT!


Sunny and 42 today, the perfect temperature for canines and water after work. They get punchy when everything is frozen, given that they are water dogs.

I'm thrilled for temps in the 40s after baking in Florida last week. I like the 80s as a decade, not a reading on the thermometer.


----------



## Supe

Need to get outta here and go furniture hunting.


----------



## Master slacker

Already watered the yard / sand / weeds / whatever, played with the kiddo outside to wear him out, washed pots and pans, and drank four cups of coffee. Let's get the day started!


----------



## snickerd3

blah its snowing here. My blue car was white this morning when I left


----------



## humner

studying, studying, studying


----------



## cableguy

Promised my wife (back in February) that I'd have her new sink installed by April. It's been sitting in the garage since... August?

Guess what I'm doing this weekend...

Nuthin' wrong with the old sink, 'cept she thinks it's the wrong color... Just sayin'...


----------



## snickerd3

if its the wrong color its the wrong color. I'd want to change a sink too if I didn't like the color. I avoid the basement in our house because i can't stand the decor/color. Its that last room on the list to get a face lift.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm toying with the idea of going to the casino to play some poker tonight. I got the itch to play all of a sudden.


----------



## snickerd3

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm toying with the idea of going to the casino to play some poker tonight. I got the itch to play all of a sudden.


is the palm of your hand itchy?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snick_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of going to the casino to play some poker tonight. I got the itch to play all of a sudden.
> 
> 
> 
> is the palm of your hand itchy?
Click to expand...

No comment.


----------



## snickerd3

not alterior motive. The old wives tale goes that if the palm of your hand itches it means someone is going to give you money...and if you are going to gamble it could be a good omen for winning some $$


----------



## chaosiscash

Well, I've been at work since 5 am this morning. We work 4-tens, so I typically am off on Friday. I'll be here for another few hours today and then we'll be back in tomorrow to finish the job. With the OT I already worked this week (Wed and Thurs were both 14 hour days), it's turning into a very long week, but the extra money will be real nice.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snick_PE said:


> I avoid the basement in our house because i can't stand the decor/color. Its that last room on the list to get a face lift.


Avoid the basement at all costs.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snick_PE said:


> not alterior motive. The old wives tale goes that if the palm of your hand itches it means someone is going to give you money...and if you are going to gamble it could be a good omen for winning some $$


Apparently my hand didn't itch enough. I ended up losing $100, but at least I made it last 7 hours.


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> snick_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid the basement in our house because i can't stand the decor/color. Its that last room on the list to get a face lift.
> 
> 
> 
> Avoid the basement at all costs.
Click to expand...

but when the maniacal killer cuts out the lights someone has to go there to check the fuse box.


----------



## Flyer_PE

chaosiscash said:


> Well, I've been at work since 5 am this morning. We work 4-tens, so I typically am off on Friday. I'll be here for another few hours today and then we'll be back in tomorrow to finish the job. With the OT I already worked this week (Wed and Thurs were both 14 hour days), it's turning into a very long week, but the extra money will be real nice.


I just finished a string of four 65+ hour weeks. The money will make a nice little dent in the engine work I'm having done but I'd rather have the time. Looks like I should be back to my normal 45 hr weeks for a while though.


----------



## cableguy

Sink is in. Looks nice. Wife happy.

Time to clean up my mess and then go play in my shop.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF Everyone!!


----------



## cement

^ I'll second that


----------



## Wolverine

I had a big bowl of raisin bran for breakfast today. I wonder what surprises lay in store for me later?


----------



## kevo_55

Come see me in a few hours.....


----------



## mizzoueng

mmmm, fudgy doughnut Friday, easy going down as they are coming out.......


----------



## Master slacker

There should be two "L"s in Fudgetalica, Fudgetalica.


----------



## Ble_PE

FudgeBlumpkn said:


> I had a big bowl of raisin bran for breakfast today. I wonder what surprises lay in store for me later?


Oatmeal here, but I had flax seed in my protein shake after the gym. I've already made the first run, waiting on the second.


----------



## maryannette

No. Two e's.


----------



## Master slacker

2nd wave approaching. Damn you, coffee!


----------



## cement

at least it's on company time.


----------



## Master slacker

1... more... hour...


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> 1... more... hour...


Just go, you'll feel better.


----------



## Master slacker

I did. But now I'm tired.


----------



## csb

Tomorrow is my Friday and I can't get this freaking song out of my head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0...6835EBD93935FE9


----------



## wilheldp_PE

That is seriously the stupidest song ever written. It doesn't rhyme. Most of the lyrics don't make any sense. It explains the order of the days like the listener is a 1st grader with a learning disability. It is blatantly apparent that Rebecca Black cannot sing, proving once again that Auto Tune is the worst thing to ever happen to the music industry. And it actually includes the lyric "fun, fun, fun, fun."


----------



## BluSkyy

theres a overdubbed version...lip reading version? that is much better. It doesn't try to make sense, but it at least let's you free associate.


----------



## csb

It's Friday, Friday, Friday!

Hookers and blow for everyone!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

3-day weekend!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Master slacker

Wanna go home


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Beautiful today, gonna be storming like a mofo tomorrow.

4.5 hours to go...


----------



## Master slacker

Take-off in T-minus 4 hours.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Beautiful today, gonna be storming like a mofo tomorrow.
> 4.5 hours to go...


they're talking rain here too. tomorrow night through to Sunday. oh boy!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Aww plop, I'm supposed to meet people and wander around town tomorrow night.


----------



## willsee

Rain all day today/tomorrow morning

Then 60 degrees and cloudy


----------



## maryannette

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Master slacker

soon


----------



## kevo_55

2 hours left to go!!!

Whohoo!!


----------



## Master slacker

soon


----------



## snickerd3

lunchtime


----------



## Road Guy

praise be to allah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its Friday!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I need Monday off pretty bad at this point, I'm thrilled for the 3-day.


----------



## csb

How do you get a three-day?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Monday is a holiday in Mass.


----------



## Master slacker

The only bright spot of my day so far... this is my Friday.


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> Monday is a holiday in Mass.


not for everybody it isn't.

It's called Patriots Day and commemorates the start of the Revolutionary War - "the shot heard 'round the world".


----------



## wilheldp_PE

MA_PE said:


> not for everybody it isn't.It's called Patriots Day and commemorates the start of the Revolutionary War - "the shot heard 'round the world".


So it's not a holiday for the British.

WTF is this thread bumped?


----------



## Master slacker

B/c today is my friday.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday is a holiday in Mass.
> 
> 
> 
> not for everybody it isn't.
> 
> It's called Patriots Day and commemorates the start of the Revolutionary War - "the shot heard 'round the world".
Click to expand...

Fair enough. It's one of those some people have work, some people have off holidays, like MLK Day or Columbus Day.


----------



## Master slacker

Guess what, suckas!


----------



## snickerd3

its friday!!!!!

I need to do laundry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Let's get the next page going. Who wants to lead things off?


----------



## Ble_PE

Ready for a beer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I have to mow the weeds...


----------



## Master slacker

I cut my dirt yesterday. I always do the yard work on Thursday so I can enjoy my Fri - Sun weekend.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I also mowed the weeds yesterday. Just because it was the first non-rainy day in a week and a half. If I didn't do it yesterday, I probably would have had to bale the trimmings.


----------



## csb

You just shared way too much about your personal grooming habits.


----------



## Master slacker

2.5 hours to go!


----------



## willsee

on hold with the dmv is fun


----------



## Master slacker

What music is playing?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

DOKKEN!!!!


----------



## mizzoueng

2 more hours, then its time to go home, crack open a Ruination, congrat the kid on using the potty with either dinner out or ice cream.


----------



## Ble_PE

:multiplespotting: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048: :beerchug:


----------



## snickerd3

Woohoo woohoo go friday go friday ...wait it is only thursday you bastard!!


----------



## Ble_PE

But it's *my* Friday!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Bastard!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Mine too since I'm going to Oaks tomorrow. Yeehaw!


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> ^Bastard!


X 2


----------



## Ble_PE

Sorry, I'll make up the time next week.


----------



## Master slacker

thursday = friday = :thumbs:


----------



## Master slacker

Oh, crawfish boil and adult beverages in 3.75 hours.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Crawfish festival was just last weekend here.

I don't eat mudbugs.


----------



## Master slacker

Mo fo me!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Never tried one, but I'll eat just about anything once.


----------



## momech

I'll eat mudbugs.


----------



## snickerd3

they seem like too much work for little meat


----------



## Master slacker

If they're hot enough, you'll need beers to cool it down.

The hotter the better.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Kinda like lobster. You get two claws and a tail, and some nasty green crap in the abdomen that is supposed to be some delicacy but is disgusting.

I might use it to make stock, but that's about it.


----------



## Master slacker

Also, if you do it right, it shouldn't take any more than 3 seconds to eat one start to finish. Peeling is not necessary


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> ^Kinda like lobster. You get two claws and a tail, and some nasty green crap in the abdomen that is supposed to be some delicacy but is disgusting.
> I might use it to make stock, but that's about it.


thats why i only buy lobster tail


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Fresh lobster is relatively inexpensive here, if you hit it right, you can get it for $7.99/lb for the smaller ones. It's nice cooked up fresh. I'd probably like king crab legs more if you could get it fresh, but this is what we can get here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Except for trout, there is no such thing as fresh fish here...


----------



## snickerd3

i love crab legs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

They are good, but never worth the prices they charge here.


----------



## Supe

Almost Friday. Getting out of work, then going to buy a ladder, drywall mud/tape, and paint supplies. Will probably fork over the moolah for 6-8 can lights as well. Bought my Epson 8700 UB projector tonight, so I need to get the bonus room ready for the theater build!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

What is a bonus room? Sounds like something used for filming home porno. I hope you get high gloss paint or something else that cleans off easily.


----------



## cement

12th straight day at work. if I'm here one minute after noon, would somebody throw a brick at me? thnx.


----------



## Master slacker

I'm ready...

cement :brick: MS


----------



## csb

cement said:


> 12th straight day at work. if I'm here one minute after noon, would somebody throw a brick at me? thnx.


I thought your state didn't have money for things like overtime? The new governor must be paying you guys in microbrews.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Or vouchers for medicinal pot.


----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


> What is a bonus room? Sounds like something used for filming home porno. I hope you get high gloss paint or something else that cleans off easily.



It's a room, the bonus being that it's large, has high ceilings, and has porno set capabilities on an as-needed basis.

I wouldn't mind if the girl whose hair MIAF cut last night decided to give the film industry a try... :dancingnaughty:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12th straight day at work. if I'm here one minute after noon, would somebody throw a brick at me? thnx.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your state didn't have money for things like overtime? The new governor must be paying you guys in microbrews.
Click to expand...

They don't have overtime pay, but plenty of overtime hours...

Cement, I'm just down the road. We could stage a "conference" you need to attend at 12:30. I'm on the 6th ave frontage road almost walking distance from Hooters...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> 6th ave frontage road almost walking distance from Hooters...


Hooters is a nice place to go for frontage.


----------



## maryannette

I'm off today, but working - physical labor.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

VTEnviro said:


> 6th ave frontage road almost walking distance from Hooters...
> 
> 
> 
> Hooters is a nice place to go for frontage.
Click to expand...

That's why I suggested the "conference" there...


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananapowerslide: :bananadoggywow: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Master slacker

'Bout time. Geez!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

We'll see about 3:30 or so what my weekend will be like. Very much up in the air right now.


----------



## Master slacker

Since no one else is in the building, I did something in my office that I am now regretting. Should've walked it up and down the hallway...


----------



## csb

Gross.

TGIFibromyalgia!


----------



## Master slacker

Girls do it, too.


----------



## csb

Yeah, but it's easier for us to blame it on the guys in the office if someone walks in.


----------



## Master slacker

csb said:


> Yeah, but it's easier for us to blame it on the guys in the office if someone walks in.


Why is that? Like many other things, does society not believe that females are capable of producing noxious odors?

Kinda like in high school I couldn't fathom my gf, or my best friends who are girls for that matter, actually unloading. Girls don't do that.


----------



## csb

Because we're made of sugar and spice, so anything that escapes us must smell like cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Master slacker

HAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## ElCid03

Ble_PE said:


> View attachment 4366
> 
> 
> :bananapowerslide: :bananadoggywow: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:



Took long enough!


----------



## mizzoueng

FRIDAY BITCHES!

My tonneau cover just got delivered at the house and I cannot wait to get it installed.

Plus tomorrow is Big Brew Day and I have 10 gallons of IPA to brew.


----------



## Master slacker

i love friday. it means ialready had three beers with nine to go.


----------



## Ble_PE

:multiplespotting: :bananadoggywow: :40oz: :multiplespotting: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Master slacker

i concur


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This thread should be locked Saturday-Thursday


----------



## Ble_PE

Jealous much?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nope, just annoyed.


----------



## Supe

The only good thing about this Friday is that it's an indicator that I get next Friday off.


----------



## Master slacker

There you go for positive thinking!


----------



## ElCid03

Dude you gotta change the avatar, the hat has been sold!


----------



## humner

next friday is the day I am looking forward to. Taking that off and have the following monday. Road trip!


----------



## Master slacker

What did the "hat" sell for?


----------



## ElCid03

$30k on Ebay, all for charity.


----------



## Ble_PE

Oh yeah!!! :40oz: :multiplespotting: :woot: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Supe

Hey Ble, you missed a day.


----------



## csb

Spoiler



Fucking fake Friday posts!


----------



## Ble_PE

Don't hate!! :beerchug:


----------



## FLBuff PE

&lt;---Drinking hater-ade, you bastard!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'll be drinking a beer for you tomorrow while you're working!


----------



## PsychoNumber1

and i shall drink beer tomorrow while I'M working!


----------



## csb

It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday

Everybody's looking forward to the weekend, weekend


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

This describes my impending weekend.


----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on FridayEverybody's looking forward to the weekend, weekend


Get out of my head, Rebecca Black!


----------



## Master slacker

is it badk that im drinknig and wathching starshop troopers?


----------



## FLBuff PE

No...right meow seems to be about the right time, meow.


----------



## Master slacker

wrong movie. 

"Fliiip six three hole on one ".


----------



## FLBuff PE

Damnit. I didn't read carefully enough.


----------



## maryannette

IT IS FRIDAY AND RDO!!! Wonderful day!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Merrimac said:


> IT IS FRIDAY AND RDO!!! Wonderful day!


Margaritas on the Lido Deck?


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananapowerslide: :bananadoggywow: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Master slacker

I wholeheartedly concur.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I hope they have free booze at the golf scramble I'm playing today. Nothing like getting hammered for free on a golf course with the president of your company.


----------



## csb




----------



## kevo_55

^^LOL!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

:bananapowerslide: :bananadoggywow: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Guest

Yay for Friday!! 

Half-day for me and then heading to a minor league baseball game with my wife. I see brats and beer in my future .. 

JR


----------



## Ble_PE

jregieng said:


> Yay for Friday!!
> Half-day for me and then heading to a minor league baseball game with my wife. I see brats and beer in my future ..
> 
> JR


Sounds pretty awesome!!


----------



## envirotex

it's about time.

I hate the first week after vacation.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I took a 4 CEU course and did some emails this morning. I'm golfing this afternoon.


----------



## MA_PE

jregieng said:


> I see brats and beer in my future ..
> JR


Is there a little JR on the way???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I thought the same thing but declined to comment.

Try the black pudding if you like brat snausages.


----------



## snickerd3

maybe i'm missing somethine but how does brats and beer imply a mini jr on the way?


----------



## momech

jregieng said:


> Yay for Friday!!
> Half-day for me and then heading to a minor league baseball game with my wife. I see brats and beer in my future ..
> 
> JR


No better way to spend a Friday afternoon.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> maybe i'm missing somethine but how does brats and beer imply a mini jr on the way?


Brats are snotty kids...AND an abbreviation for bratwursts.


----------



## Guest

MA_PE said:


> jregieng said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see brats and beer in my future ..
> JR
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a little JR on the way???
Click to expand...

LOL!! No mini-JR's .... yet, anyways. 



VTEnviro said:


> Try the black pudding if you like brat snausages.


Um ... no, thank you. I can't get past the imagery ....








momech said:


> jregieng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for Friday!!
> Half-day for me and then heading to a minor league baseball game with my wife. I see brats and beer in my future ..
> 
> JR
> 
> 
> 
> No better way to spend a Friday afternoon.
Click to expand...

It was a great afternoon/evening! Our first time to the local minor league game, though I always heard it was fun. Mrs JR got a bit cold towards the end - temps dropped down into the mid-50s with the windchill but I was loving it! 

JR


----------



## csb

Four day weekend!

(And before you start with the names, know that I'm spending it with my inlaws).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I love my in-laws, and a four day weekend there would either be spent in the Olympics (mtns that is) or Cascades.


----------



## envirotex

BBQed brisket, cut-offs, a cooler that floats, and four days...This is gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Working most of the day Sunday on school, and Monday on job work. Fun stuff.


----------



## snickerd3

TGIF TGIF TGIF


----------



## Supe

^^^ Word.


----------



## envirotex

Can I go home now?


----------



## MA_PE

sure, go ahead.

I'll punch you out at 5.


----------



## envirotex

MA_PE said:


> sure, go ahead.
> I'll punch you out at 5.


Thanks for the cover.


----------



## Ble_PE

:multiplespotting: :bananadoggywow: :40oz: :multiplespotting: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Master slacker

I was just about to bump this up TTT.

30 more minutes!


----------



## Supe

Today's my off day, but I've answered so many e-mails on my Blackberry, I may as well have been at work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Makes me glad that I don't have a work issued phone or laptop. That way when I leave work, I'm gone.


----------



## snickerd3

yeppers


----------



## csb

Yay! We have NO plans this weekend and that's fantastic!


----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> Yay! We have NO plans this weekend and that's fantastic!


Same. We had three different house guests, right after each other. We're ready to just chill this weekend.


----------



## maryannette

FridaY!! fRIdaY! FRidaY!! OH, MY! I'm glad it's friday!!!!


----------



## csb

Hookers and blow for everyone!


----------



## willsee

payday at that


----------



## snickerd3

no it isn't


----------



## Dark Knight

I am the only one of my group working today. Funny thing is that there are supposed to be no less than 7 more working. Maybe I missed the Memo?


----------



## Supe

I don't think there are 7 people on this entire floor right now, and it's a massive corporate office.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

T-40 minutes until the first of our halfday summer Fridays begins...

T-75 minutes until I start my stats final...ugh


----------



## snickerd3

yeah and boo!!!!


----------



## frazil

this was a quick week!


----------



## snickerd3

i actually really like not working on wednesdays it makes the week feel much shorter. This wed I was home with a major sinus problem. THe wednesday before I took a short day to run errands since I had nothing to do.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> yeah and boo!!!!


I will be thrilled to get this class over with. Not only is it simple for someone with a technical background, but I haven't had a break from class since Labor Day of last year. The 7 weeks of downtime will be nice.

I never had a formal stats class before, just as it was applied to engineering classes. It's been useful to get the fundamentals explained as opposed to just nodding my head and making Excel do it.


----------



## snickerd3

I hated my formal stats class...but that probably had more to do with the prof and TA. THe prof, shirt unbuttoned hairy chest bling wearing real italian guido, related all examples to viagra the TA everythign was to baseball.

but since it was a 4 cred class I only had to take 1 class instead of 2 to get the required # of tech elective hrs i suffered through it.


----------



## Supe

I liked my stats class. It wasn't that easy, but everyone else was so overwhelmingly stupid, I had ridiculous grades after every exam, etc. was curved. At one point, she actually said something during class just to see if anyone was paying attention (a handful of us were, most were talking about their partying from last night). As a result, I ended up with 10 extra points on the final of my exam just for bringing in a picture of a guinea pig wearing a hat (true story).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> I hated my formal stats class...but that probably had more to do with the prof and TA. THe prof, shirt unbuttoned hairy chest bling wearing real italian guido, related all examples to viagra the TA everythign was to baseball.


Sounds like a real 'stiff' grader to me.



Supe said:


> I liked my stats class. It wasn't that easy, but everyone else was so overwhelmingly stupid, I had ridiculous grades after every exam, etc. was curved. At one point, she actually said something during class just to see if anyone was paying attention (a handful of us were, most were talking about their partying from last night). As a result, I ended up with 10 extra points on the final of my exam just for bringing in a picture of a guinea pig wearing a hat (true story).


I'm just happy this isn't a touchy feely course like most of the MBA stuff I've taken to far. I don't have to write a 10 page paper about why the standard deviation makes me sad.

I'm not a big fan of online courses, but I took this guy for an elective over winter term. I was traveling for Xmas and couldn't attend all the in-person classes. He did a great job of that, so I took him for this one too. I'm happy with the class, but I wouldn't take a qualitative class online because I think I'd miss too much of the discusion back and forth.

I got 100 on the midterm, so I have a little wiggle room on the final.


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with 10 extra points on the final of my exam just for bringing in a picture of a guinea pig wearing a hat (true story).
> 
> 
> 
> I got 100 on the midterm, so I have a little wiggle room on the final.
Click to expand...

what is this...the "brown nose society"?


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with 10 extra points on the final of my exam just for bringing in a picture of a guinea pig wearing a hat (true story).
> 
> 
> 
> I got 100 on the midterm, so I have a little wiggle room on the final.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is this...the "brown nose society"?
Click to expand...

heck when i took gen eds over the summer at the local community college, the tests were fill in the blank from a word bank at the top and if you could define the rest of the words not used it was a point xtra credit for each. I was scoring 110 on those things...geeze and this was supposed to be COLLEGE!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## envirotex

statistics was one of my favorites...i have even been known to attend continuing ed classes on stats

T-minus 9 minutes til the weekend...


----------



## Master slacker

Spent most of the day in the attic laying down 2x4's for a storage floor / walking area. Finally down, took a shower, and now cold beer in hand.


----------



## Supe

Some Friday. Came out to a smashed window, wrecked door, and a GPS and probably some other stuff stolen out of my car. Just what I needed to cap off an already stellar week. Boy, between my grandmothers death, HVAC crapping out, wrecked roof, battles with work management, and now my car getting broken into, I'm really on a roll.


----------



## Supe

Brown nosing? Nope, just extra credit from a teacher who hated 99% of the students she taught.



MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with 10 extra points on the final of my exam just for bringing in a picture of a guinea pig wearing a hat (true story).
> 
> 
> 
> I got 100 on the midterm, so I have a little wiggle room on the final.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is this...the "brown nose society"?
Click to expand...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That sucks, man. Hope your weekend is better.


----------



## Ble_PE

That sucks, Supe. Hopefully your weekend will be better.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with 10 extra points on the final of my exam just for bringing in a picture of a guinea pig wearing a hat (true story).
> 
> 
> 
> I got 100 on the midterm, so I have a little wiggle room on the final.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is this...the "brown nose society"?
Click to expand...

The only way to get to the top is by kissing a lot of the bottom.

Plus there are people in the class with non-technical backgrounds, so it's a fairly mild class theory/derivation wise. It also helped that my wife took stats as one of the subjects on her PhD quals (in other words qualified to teach the class) when I got the occasional curveball.

If she ever needs to know if the 100 year storm will flood the lab, I owe her one.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe: that sux. I hope the bad streak is over and a good one will start and linger for a while.


----------



## Supe

It's my Friday, suckas. Have a good weekend everyone. Time to go buy a thatch rake and some grass seed to fix some bald spots in the yard!


----------



## willsee

ban


----------



## Master slacker

perma-ban.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Half day summer Friday is here!!!


----------



## maryannette

It's FRIDAY!!! Yay! I need a weekend to relax.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I took Monday off, and short weeks seem to last longet to me, so a big, old fashioned,* TGIF!!!!*


----------



## Master slacker

Last workday until vacay starts! :woot:

Nine days without driving through the gates. Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## frazil

yay!! Friday!


----------



## Flyer_PE

Last work day before I'm on my way to AirVenture 2011. Yay!!


----------



## snickerd3

yea i get to sit in a car for 4.5 hrs this evening on our way up to the chicago area for nephews birthday party and my cousins baby shower.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm driving to Indy (~2 hours) after work today...but I'll be back by Monday.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm doing absolutely nothing and will love every minute of it. First time I haven't had homework since Labor Day. i just wanna lie around and fester in my own filth.


----------



## Master slacker

Festering is the bestest


----------



## envirotex

Almost done. Headed to the hills this weekend. Too dang hot here.


----------



## cdcengineer

Yeahhhhhhhhhh Babyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!


----------



## pbrme

IPAT-4HRS


----------



## NCcarguy

I'm heading to the coast to work on my hobby....drinking at the beach!


----------



## snickerd3

nice hobby! enjoy


----------



## csb

Hookers and blow for everyone!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I was hoping for porn and chicken, can I have that isntead?


----------



## csb

Sure, but make sure it's grilled chicken.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It's beautiful here today, mid 70s, relatively dry. And I get out at noon on summer Fridays, and my wife is home today. I actually was thinking of grilling some chicken this afternoon.


----------



## csb

Good! I have no recommendations for porn. Do as you please.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Well, my wife _is_ home today. Perhaps no porn needed.

Oh who am I kidding anymore.


----------



## Supe

Enjoying my day off. Was going to mow, but it started raining. Get to enjoy some peace and quiet through Monday or Tuesday though, since MIAF is in New York at her cousin's wedding.


----------



## envirotex

91 degrees already...

but I will be hitting the pool at 5...


----------



## Master slacker

VTEnviro said:


> *It's beautiful here today, mid 70s*, relatively dry. And I get out at noon on summer Fridays, and my wife is home today. I actually was thinking of grilling some chicken this afternoon.


[SIZE=36pt]F*** YOU!!![/SIZE]


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Enjoying my day off. Was going to mow, but it started raining. Get to enjoy some peace and quiet through Monday or Tuesday though, since *MIAF* is in New York at her cousin's wedding.


:huh: ???


----------



## Supe

Girlfriend of nearly two years, also known as the "mom I am f....."



knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying my day off. Was going to mow, but it started raining. Get to enjoy some peace and quiet through Monday or Tuesday though, since *MIAF* is in New York at her cousin's wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> :huh: ???
Click to expand...


----------



## Master slacker

Can we talk more about these boozes and whoreses? It *is* Friday.


----------



## maryannette

Supe said:


> Girlfriend of nearly two years, also known as the "mom I am f....."


Does she have a fond acronym for you also? Maybe BFM?


----------



## envirotex

Man...things are really starting to go down hill, and it's not even lunch time, yet...


----------



## Supe

No acronyms, just "asshole."



Merrimac said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girlfriend of nearly two years, also known as the "mom I am f....."
> 
> 
> 
> Does she have a fond acronym for you also? Maybe BFM?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolverine

It's












Let's get








Spoiler



(yes, I know you have no idea who that first guy is... it's Gavin Friday; google him)


----------



## frazil




----------



## csb

You guys are my favorite beaches.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Master slacker said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's beautiful here today, mid 70s*, relatively dry. And I get out at noon on summer Fridays, and my wife is home today. I actually was thinking of grilling some chicken this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=36pt]F*** YOU!!![/SIZE]
Click to expand...

Preferably not. Oh did I mention I took the awesomest nap in the afternoon too?


----------



## Master slacker

I would've made the most of the beautiful weather, too. I would've cruised EB from my couch, though.


----------



## Master slacker

What better way to begin my AFO weekend by walking in my front door and getting a call from the plant saying that we have vibration issues with a turbine. I could be cutting the grass right now, but NOOOOOOooooo, I gotta troubleshoot instead. Grrr....


----------



## Supe

Just hack off the offending blades and call it a day! 

I have a feeling that I will not be spending a full 8 hours here today.


----------



## csb

FRIDAY! We're already operating with a light crew today...it's going to be hard to go the distance.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> it's going to be hard to go the distance


Nothing like softening up midway through the job...


----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


> it's going to be hard to go the distance
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like softening up midway through the job...
Click to expand...


That's when you bring in some more female "coworkers" to get you motivated.


----------



## snickerd3

its going to be a weird weekend. MR snick is taking a motorcycle class this weekend. 6-10 PM tonight, 9am-8pm on both sat and sun. so he will be essentially gone all weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ A lot of weekends my wife and I are more like roommates than married. She works on her stuff all day and I do stuff for class. It's a little depressing. We consciously make an effort to spend some quality time together.

This weekend will be cnaoeing one day, and tennis or a hike the other.


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's going to be hard to go the distance
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like softening up midway through the job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's when you bring in some more female "coworkers" to get you motivated.
Click to expand...

HEY I'M MORE THAN MY GENDER BLAH BLAH blah blah meh, nevermind.



VTEnviro said:


> ^ A lot of weekends my wife and I are more like roommates than married. She works on her stuff all day and I do stuff for class. It's a little depressing. We consciously make an effort to spend some quality time together.
> This weekend will be cnaoeing one day, and tennis or a hike *hump* the other.


Good you're making time for conjugal visits.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm bugging out after lunch to play golf. We also have a skeleton crew here today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

csb said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ A lot of weekends my wife and I are more like roommates than married. She works on her stuff all day and I do stuff for class. It's a little depressing. We consciously make an effort to spend some quality time together.
> This weekend will be cnaoeing one day, and tennis or a hike hump the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Good you're making time for conjugal visits.
Click to expand...

Wow, can't wait to combine the two and end up with a waffle pattern on my ass from the tennis racket.


----------



## csb

Careful if you do it in the canoe...just make sure you're wearing protection.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ahhhhh, feels so good to be home relaxing on a Friday afternoon.

Suck on these, you working stiffs!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> Ahhhhh, feels so good to be home relaxing on a Friday afternoon.
> Suck on these, you working stiffs!


Since I can't do it, grill up some brats and have a CAB or three, then point out you are doing so. That really gets 'em going.


----------



## csb

Yeah, VTE. Drink a LOT of beer since you're not at work.


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTEnviro said:


> Ahhhhh, feels so good to be home relaxing on a Friday afternoon.
> Suck on these, you working stiffs!


GFY


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ A lot of weekends my wife and I are more like roommates than married. She works on her stuff all day and I do stuff for class. It's a little depressing. We consciously make an effort to spend some quality time together.
> This weekend will be cnaoeing one day, and tennis or a hike hump the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Good you're making time for conjugal visits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, can't wait to combine the two and end up with a waffle pattern on my ass from the tennis racket.
Click to expand...

A paddling with a tennis racket will cost you extra. You've got to read the fine print.


----------



## cdcengineer

TGIF - Going fishing this weekend no matter what! Rain or shine!

This has been one helluva busy year so far..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ A lot of weekends my wife and I are more like roommates than married. She works on her stuff all day and I do stuff for class. It's a little depressing. We consciously make an effort to spend some quality time together.
> This weekend will be cnaoeing one day, and tennis or a hike hump the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Good you're making time for conjugal visits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, can't wait to combine the two and end up with a waffle pattern on my ass from the tennis racket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A paddling with a tennis racket will cost you extra. You've got to read the fine print.
Click to expand...

How about just jamming the racket straight up there and going for this sort of look?


----------



## cdcengineer

What's with all the train wrecks as Avitars? Are we denoting the current state of the Union?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I don't get it.


----------



## cdcengineer

The economy is a train wreck, so perhaps EB members are acknowledging with the photos on their profiles? You tell me - is it train month or something?


----------



## ElCid03

In the Islamic World "Friday" is actually Thursday so I will go ahead and start the Fiesta!

If you ever get the chance to ride in a helicopter during your time on this Earth I highly recommend it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

ElCid03 said:


> If you ever get the chance to ride in a helicopter during your time on this Earth I highly recommend it.


Fling-wing's are an abomination before the Lord.


----------



## ElCid03

Capt Worley PE said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get the chance to ride in a helicopter during your time on this Earth I highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> Fling-wing's are an abomination before the Lord.
Click to expand...

Add two door gunners and it becomes a Sword of Damocles and so freaking loud that you have to write down messages on a pad just to communicate with the guy next to you.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I'm not a big fan of the glide ratio of the typical rotary wing aircraft.


----------



## ElCid03

Flyer_PE said:


> I'm not a big fan of the glide ratio of the typical rotary wing aircraft.


Suit yourself bubba.


----------



## csb

Flyer_PE said:


> I'm not a big fan of the glide ratio of the typical rotary wing aircraft.


+1. A plane could still, in theory and thanks to physics, "fly" without it's engine. A helicopter without its engine becomes a giant rock.


----------



## Wolverine

csb said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the glide ratio of the typical rotary wing aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> +1. A plane could still, in theory and thanks to physics, "fly" without it's engine. A helicopter without its engine becomes a giant rock.
Click to expand...

Aha, but not so fast! Actually there is a thing called auto-rotation (?), where you can yank the stick on your big falling rock at the last second, radically tilting the blades to suck the last bit of kinetic energy out of them and create lift prior to crashing. My brother the ex-navy chopper pilot told me they practice it frequently and you can actually bring a 5 ton helicopter to a soft landing under no power... if you're good....and very lucky.


Now:

_*[SIZE=18pt]IT'S FRIDAY B....*_[/SIZE]

Oh no wait, that's tomorrow...


----------



## Ble_PE

But it is Friday for me!!

:40oz: :multiplespotting: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## willsee

ban


----------



## Flyer_PE

I've lost an engine in flight and can attest to the fact that the aircraft will not immediately fall from the sky. I even managed to land at a nearby airport with no damage to the air frame. I will admit that the "pucker factor" was pretty high.

On helicopters, I was helping a mechanic friend perform the 100-hr inspection on a small helicopter (Robinson R22). While removing a main rotor blade, he refers to the retaining clip as the "Jesus Clip", explaining further that it's called that because if that clip lets loose in flight, you'll be meeting Jesus. I'll just stick with my simple fixed wing aircraft thank you very much.


----------



## Dark Knight

Wolverine said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the glide ratio of the typical rotary wing aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> +1. A plane could still, in theory and thanks to physics, "fly" without it's engine. A helicopter without its engine becomes a giant rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha, but not so fast! Actually there is a thing called auto-rotation (?), where you can yank the stick on your big falling rock at the last second, radically tilting the blades to suck the last bit of kinetic energy out of them and create lift prior to crashing. My brother the ex-navy chopper pilot told me they practice it frequently and you can actually bring a 5 ton helicopter to a soft landing under no power... if you're good....and very lucky.
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> _*[SIZE=18pt]IT'S FRIDAY B....*_[/SIZE]
> 
> Oh no wait, that's tomorrow...
Click to expand...

Actually, many years ago during hurricane restoration works in my island we hired a company of aerial linemen from Pennsylvania. Since my English was least bad from all of us in the office I was assigned to work with them. I flew with the crew, three of them, every day for maybe 5 weeks. It was freaking awesome!!!!!!

We became friends and one day during a break the pilot told me about the auto-rotation maneuver. When they left because crews rotation my boss took my out of the helicopter, which I did not like until heard that the new pilot had to do the auto rotation thing near a lake. The crew was unharmed and the chopper lived to fly another day so...it works.

About the last part of your post...[SIZE=24pt]*IT IS FRIDAY FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## csb

I was pretty sure it was named the Jesus Clip because that's all you yell when it goes.

Pssh to all you Friday people. Although, I imagine you earned it.


----------



## Flyer_PE

csb said:


> I was pretty sure it was named the Jesus Clip because that's all you yell when it goes.
> Pssh to all you Friday people. Although, I imagine you earned it.


For the small clips we used in model airplanes, I had always heard them called either Jesus clips or dammit clips since they had a tendency to go spring loose and fly across the shop never to be found again. They were indeed called named for the first words uttered after the loss of said clip. It takes on new meaning when a larger version is all that stands between you and loss of a rotor blade.


----------



## Wolverine

Dark Knight said:


> About the last part of your post...[SIZE=24pt]*IT IS FRIDAY FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


 :redface:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

It's my Friday as well. I'm playing golf tomorrow...and Saturday...and Sunday.


----------



## Supe

Today is supposed to be my Friday, but since I've got work-related travel tomorrow, I will probably take next Friday off instead.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> But it is Friday for me!!
> :40oz: :multiplespotting: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:






Dark Knight said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the glide ratio of the typical rotary wing aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> +1. A plane could still, in theory and thanks to physics, "fly" without it's engine. A helicopter without its engine becomes a giant rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha, but not so fast! Actually there is a thing called auto-rotation (?), where you can yank the stick on your big falling rock at the last second, radically tilting the blades to suck the last bit of kinetic energy out of them and create lift prior to crashing. My brother the ex-navy chopper pilot told me they practice it frequently and you can actually bring a 5 ton helicopter to a soft landing under no power... if you're good....and very lucky.
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> _*[SIZE=18pt]IT'S FRIDAY B....*_[/SIZE]
> 
> Oh no wait, that's tomorrow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, many years ago during hurricane restoration works in my island we hired a company of aerial linemen from Pennsylvania. Since my English was least bad from all of us in the office I was assigned to work with them. I flew with the crew, three of them, every day for maybe 5 weeks. It was freaking awesome!!!!!!
> 
> We became friends and one day during a break the pilot told me about the auto-rotation maneuver. When they left because crews rotation my boss took my out of the helicopter, which I did not like until heard that the new pilot had to do the auto rotation thing near a lake. The crew was unharmed and the chopper lived to fly another day so...it works.
> 
> About the last part of your post...[SIZE=24pt]*IT IS FRIDAY FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]
Click to expand...





wilheldp_PE said:


> It's my Friday as well. I'm playing golf tomorrow...and Saturday...and Sunday.






Supe said:


> Today is supposed to be my Friday, but since I've got work-related travel tomorrow, I will probably take next Friday off instead.


BASTARDS! All of you: BASTARDS!


----------



## ElCid03

So Friday is a day of prayer in the Islamic world, except for my contractor who wants to work....


----------



## Master slacker

'Bout damn time it's Friday. Now, I just have to survive the next 8 hours.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Bossless Friday is almost as good as a vacation day.

Almost.


----------



## maryannette

I need a nice relaxing weekend. That's what I have planned. I hope nobody screws it up!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> _Topless_ Friday is almost as good as a vacation day.
> Almost.


Agreed!


----------



## Master slacker

I concur with both the Capt and VT.

Almost.

Just take out the "almost" and I'm good.


----------



## Melanie11

Happy Friday! It's been awhile..since I've posted but I found a job and I'm back :multiplespotting: and the kiddo is almost a year old already!! Time flies


----------



## csb

Welcome back and double congrats!


----------



## maryannette

Good news, Melanie!


----------



## envirotex

It's Friday, and it's time for football in Texas! Too bad it's still 107 degrees at kickoff...


----------



## FLBuff PE

TGIF. I'm going camping this weekend, and am really looking forward to unplugging and unwinding. This summer has been crazy.


----------



## maryannette

Hope it's a good, restful time, Buff.


----------



## Master slacker

Later, suckas! WHHHEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Supe

T-3 hours and counting. After the wonderful trip to Arkansas last week and the absurd hours I've put in this week, today is my Friday!


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too!! :bananalama:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

FLBuff PE said:


> TGIF. I'm going camping this weekend, and am really looking forward to unplugging and unwinding. This summer has been crazy.


I did that last weekend and ended up doing a surprise scramble through the White Mtns.

So, if you went camping, and woke up with your pants around you ankles, and Vaseline all over your bottom, would you tell anyone?


----------



## envirotex

Well that was a nice visual to start my weekend.

It's Friday, finally.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

TGIF...I truly am ready to go home. I predict time will stop around 1pm this afternoon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I've got enough work where I need to either work the full day (we have half day summer Fridays) or take some work home over the weekend. I'll vote for the latter since while it is kinda muggy today, the weekend is supposed to be a total washout. Won't mind working as much if it's pouring.


----------



## Jacob_PE

It's a beautiful Friday here in southeast Missouri, but like on most Fridays, all the PE are out of the office while us EITs stay here to grind away on our projects. That's reason enough for me pass the exam.


----------



## Master slacker

EITs are allowed to post here?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Got in 27 holes of golf today. Made an eagle and a birdie, but the other 25 holes pretty much sucked.


----------



## Wolverine

My Friday begins in three minutes.

However I will spend Friday and Friday driving 1000 miles for $2 pints.

That is all.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This thread should be locked on all days except actual Fridays...


----------



## Master slacker

Are you suggesting that RG doesn't know what he's doing? Are you saying that you would be a better admin than RG? That's probably not a good stance to take...


----------



## Supe

It's my Friday... and I feel like crap. Ever since returning from Arkansas, I've been trying to fend off a sinus infection. It's proving to be a losing battle.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wolverine said:


> My Friday begins in three minutes.
> However I will spend Friday and Friday driving 1000 miles for $2 pints.
> 
> That is all.


BASTARD!

I wanna have $2 pints...oh wait...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> This thread should be locked Saturday-Thursday





Dexman PE said:


> This thread should be locked on all days except actual Fridays...


LOL, you always say that...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread should be locked Saturday-Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread should be locked on all days except actual Fridays...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you always say that...
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## csb

It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday! Everybody's looking forward to the weekend, weekend.

Three-day weekend!


----------



## snickerd3

yeah!!! Leaving a little early today to run some errands. My sister came in a day early so minisnick is staying home from daycare to spent the day with his auntie...which gives me time to get to the stores before i head home.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I predict time will come to a halt about 1pm...


----------



## snickerd3

its already a solid immovable boulder here


----------



## envirotex

No one showed up at work today...


----------



## csb

I worked extra throughout the week, so that when 2:30 rolls around and I can't see myself being here any longer I can leave.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Unofficial company policy: Hawaiin shirts to be worn on Fridays.

&lt;--- Has worn one every Friday for the last year, including today.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dexman PE said:


> Unofficial company policy: Hawaiin shirts to be worn on Fridays.
> &lt;--- Has worn one every Friday for the last year, including today.


One of my former cow-irkers used to do that. Since today is 'College Colors Day' according to FB, I am sporting my black and gold CU Polo.


----------



## mizzoueng

^^ Since I am not a FB'er, I did not know this. I wore the colors of KU today without knowing this important fact (Mizzou grad)


----------



## FLBuff PE

mizzoueng said:


> ^^ Since I am not a FB'er, I did not know this. I wore the colors of KU today without knowing this important fact (Mizzou grad)


D'oh!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

This thread should be locked on actual Fridays.


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!! It's Friday!!! :40oz: :w00t: :multiplespotting: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:

For me.


----------



## Supe

Booooooooo.

I'm about to call it a day and head to the walk in clinic before the schools are out. I can't breathe at all.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> WOOT!! It's Friday!!! :40oz: :w00t: :multiplespotting: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me.


We hate you. Bastard.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread should be locked Saturday-Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread should be locked on all days except actual Fridays...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you always say that...
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT!! It's Friday!!! :40oz: :w00t: :multiplespotting: :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me.
> 
> 
> 
> We hate you. Bastard.
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## Master slacker

Friday here, aussi!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> Friday here, aussi!


See my above response to ble. :redface:


----------



## csb




----------



## snickerd3

about bloody time


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Going to the UL football game this evening. Hopefully we can get at least 1 more win before the bloodbath begins.


----------



## Supe

People need to stop calling so my ass can go home.


----------



## csb

He has had a long week.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Going to the UL football game this evening. Hopefully we can get at least 1 more win before the bloodbath begins.


Hopes = dashed.


----------



## pbrme

&lt;--- heading camping for my bachelor party.

Peeeeece :th_rockon:


----------



## MA_PE

Pink_Floyd47 said:


> &lt;--- heading camping for my bachelor party.
> 
> Peeeeece :th_rockon:


So your're literally having a "stag" party. Are you getting Moosehead?


----------



## Ble_PE

Pink_Floyd47 said:


> &lt;--- heading camping for my bachelor party.
> 
> Peeeeece :th_rockon:



If you wake up with a condom in your ass, are you going to tell anyone?


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> So your're literally having a "stag" party. Are you getting Moosehead?


I'd rather get Moosehead than fish sticks any day.


----------



## Master slacker

4 minutes until Jambalaya, beer, and a band... all on the company's dollar. TGIFMFrs!


----------



## Ble_PE

I wasn't going to say anything, but it's Friday for me as well! :bananalama: arty-smiley-048: :beerchug:


----------



## csb

Let's play charades.


----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> Let's play charades.


You Laurence Fishburn duck to ear sheep?

How about this: GFY. Bastards.


----------



## Master slacker

That's not charades, Buff.


----------



## csb




----------



## envirotex

Thank goodness. What a week. I'm getting a pedicure. And at the shop that gives you the really big glasses of wine.


----------



## snickerd3

i 'm at home with a miserable child...they started harvesting the crops right across the street fromt eh house...his little nose is like a faucet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Looking forward to a chill weekend with the family. This will be the first weekend in a long time where we will all be home and not have anything major planned (although there is a wedding on Saturday  ).


----------



## Jacob_PE

This is one of the last weekends before the exam that I dont have my daughter, I'm going to work a billion problems this weekend.


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Looking forward to a chill weekend with the family. This will be the first weekend in a long time where we will all be home and not have anything major planned (although there is a wedding on Saturday  ).


I dare you to tell the bride that her wedding is in the "nothing major" category.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No problem. I have no idea who she is and have never met her before. My wife would probably get pissed because they work together though.

The best part is that her name is Jen Jones, and she is marrying a guy with a last name of Fightmaster. :true:

I was joking with my wife that her co-worker should change her name to Jen "Fightmaster" Jones after she gets married and take up kickboxing.


----------



## mizzoueng

Got a company picnic tonight, relaxing day tomorrow, and then hopefully Oktoberfest on Sunday.


----------



## ElCid03

Friday Night is "Surf and Turf" at the base on the other end of the Green Zone, but the former President of Afghanistan's funeral shut down the the entire city of Kabul so we were screwed.

This was the guy who offered the Taliban peace and a voice in the new Afghanistan; their response to his outreach was to kill him with a suicide bomber. What a bunch of d&amp;^ks. Now I don't feel so bad when our bombers and artillery pound them back into the stone age.


----------



## FLBuff PE

SUCK IT, BIATCHES! Today is my Friday! I'm taking a day off tomorrow (finally) and going camping and mountain biking in lovely Fruita, Colorado. So to summarize...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

To summarize: Suck my ass, toolshed.


----------



## MA_PE

further summary: Bastard!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Succinct. I like it.


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTEnviro said:


> To summarize: Suck my ass, toolshed.


I built one of thise this summer from scratch. Wait, wrong thread.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

FLBuff PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize: Suck my ass, toolshed.
> 
> 
> 
> I built one of thise this summer from scratch. Wait, wrong thread.
Click to expand...

You built an ass sucking toolshed?


----------



## Master slacker

Does it matter, really? In the end, Buff should still pound sand.


----------



## csb

FLBuff PE said:


> We hate you. Bastard.


I'd to call upon some words you once said to summarize my feelings.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dexman PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize: Suck my ass, toolshed.
> 
> 
> 
> I built one of thise this summer from scratch. Wait, wrong thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You built an ass sucking toolshed?
Click to expand...

Yes. Yes I did.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Master slacker said:


> Does it matter, really? In the end, Buff should still pound sand.


In whose end? I'm lost.


----------



## csb

That explains why he needs the ass sucking tool shed.

IT'S FRIDAY!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> I spent the last two days chugging cough syrup, sleeping, and nearly drowning in my own snot.


Oh, so reliving your college days?


----------



## ElCid03

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## snickerd3

Is it still friday there?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I worked extra hours earlier in the week, so I'm taking off around 1-2 today. Visiting my Mom in her new place for the first time. I went with her to look at the condo before she bought it, but have not seen it all set up yet. Her neighbors are 80-something year old widows, so there is some heavy lifting and furniture assembly she needs some help with. We'll also find out how dogproof she's made it, as she will be in the market for a puppy in the next year or so, because I'm bringing Helena the Horrible.

I've had things come up for two straight months when I planned to visit, so I figured I'd get her a second housewarming gift while on vacation last week. And I promised her I'd make her a typical Icelandic breakfast buffet (where I went on vaca), which I'm not sure is a blessing or a curse. At least the pate and smoked cod will be stinking up her fridge instead of mine.


----------



## ElCid03

snickerd3 said:


> Is it still friday there?


It's Friday for a few more hours, and a double bonus because no rockets so far!


----------



## envirotex

That does make for a good Friday! Hopefully, your surf and turf was not interrupted this week...


----------



## ElCid03

envirotex said:


> That does make for a good Friday! Hopefully, your surf and turf was not interrupted this week...


Alas it was by other shenanigans but as the French here say, "C'est le guerre!"


----------



## Master slacker

@#$* you, bitches! :bananapowerslide:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Bastard!

Oh wait, it _is_ Friday!!


----------



## Supe

Going to get lunch, then going home to watch DVR'd episodes of IASIF and The League!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## pbrme

And where I'm from, momma gets a what what


----------



## Master slacker

So I was able to sleep in today (6:30) as it's my AFO. The coffee was set to brew at 6:50, but being only 6:30, I had to manually turn it on. While waiting for my bean juice to drip enough for my cup, I gazed into the fridge to see what kind of concoction I could create and plunder before mini-MS awoke. Before I could look very far, a glass bottle full of beer shot out and nearly fell off the shelf. I felt as if this little beer wanted to take its own life. Maybe since it was unused and feeling unproductive. Well, being the caring and nurturing guy that I am, I paid special attention to this little guy. Soon, his friends saw the attention I was paying the lonely one.

Long story short, I got a buzz before the wifey-wife woke up.

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## pbrme

Well played sir. +1 on the fade effect


----------



## pbrme

*"IT'S MY FRIDAY!!"*


----------



## Master slacker

You suck.

Ass


----------



## engineergurl

I don't care, I have to work tomorrow, but everynight should be treated as a Friday. Amen.


----------



## Master slacker

Friday! Now, I only have to finish 8 performance feedback reviews before I leave work. No problem...


----------



## Master slacker

It's Friday, bitches!

Drinking tonight. Sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Friday for me too. Forced furlough day tomorrow. On the bright side, my mom's flying into Denver for the weekend, and we'll be spending the weekend with her down there.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's my Friday as well, but since most of the ble household is battling colds, I don't think there will be much drinking tonight. Maybe I'll have a beer.


----------



## Master slacker

Just drink lots of NyQuil. Address your cold symptoms and get F'd up at the same time.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> It's my Friday as well, but since most of the ble household is battling colds, I don't think there will be much drinking tonight. Maybe I'll have a beer.





Master slacker said:


> Just drink lots of NyQuil. Address your cold symptoms and get F'd up at the same time.


ADVICE:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uepFO4psgKE


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## pbrme

I don't think this came through on the previous... so here it is again!


----------



## pbrme

I'm already on Friday p.m. beaches!.......howlt


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!


----------



## Wolverine

Got mine!


----------



## Master slacker

It's Friday, biatches. I'm going home to drink mah beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!! Friday for me too! Maybe I'll have some rum tonight...


----------



## pbrme

oh yeah? You guys go play swords while the rest of us slave


----------



## Master slacker

I am presently playing swords on a mat made of you slaves.


----------



## Supe

This was supposed to be my last day of work until November 28th, but I've been told that I can't take my vacation next week because one of the overarching documents I've been working on is now critical path. I may be conceivably working ON Thanksgiving now.


----------



## Master slacker

I'm calling it. I was going to work tomorrow, but decided to say F it. We don't have "comp time", but taking only one day off is a bargain deal for my employer considering how much of my personal time I have spent out here recently.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> This was supposed to be my last day of work until November 28th, but I've been told that I can't take my vacation next week because one of the overarching documents I've been working on is now critical path. I may be conceivably working ON Thanksgiving now.


good thing you didn't plan a vacation or say buy plane, cruise etc tickets. Canceling approved vacation time off is a moral killer. That is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## chaosiscash

Supe said:


> I may be conceivably working ON Thanksgiving now.


I'll be working as well, if it makes you feel any better. Of course, I basically work every holiday anyway.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Today is "Friday light" for me. Although I do have to work tomorrow, it will only be until ~noon.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Yesterday was my Friday. I'm off until next Monday.


----------



## Master slacker

Does it count if I've already "checked out"?


----------



## pbrme

Someone's gotta start cooking the bird





-10087758.jpg' alt='default_unitedstates.gif' alt='USA'&gt;-10087758.jpg'&gt; Happy Friday to me too!


----------



## mudpuppy

I guess this is my Friday, but I'll probably be here at work Saturday and Sunday so I'm not sure if this counts.


----------



## Supe

9:30 am, and I'm heavily considering leaving and calling it a 9 hour day.


----------



## snickerd3

leaving around 2:30 this afternoon. driving the hr south home to pack the car, pick up the kid and hubby, then turn around and head north again for 4.5 hr car ride up to Chicago area for Thanksgiving, then driving back Friday morning.


----------



## Supe

I don't envy you. Traffic has been berserkers the past few days.


----------



## engineergurl

BERSERKERS!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Leaving at lunch. Gotta pickup the last of the supplies for building the fence on my way home, but will spend the rest of the afternoon getting everything prepped for everyone coming over tomorrow.


----------



## engineergurl

Guess I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Supe

It's Friday! I need to go buy beer, coke zero, Crown Royal, and a darker shade of grey paint.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

On one hand I'm glad its going to snow this weekend so I can take a break from building the fence, but on the other hand I really need to get that damn thing done...

Oh, and BTW:


----------



## pbrme

*"Hey, is today your FRIDAY?"*








*"It is my friday!!!"*


----------



## FLBuff PE

I hate you. Yes, you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

FLBuff PE said:


> I hate you. Yes, you.


This.


----------



## Supe

Not only is today my Friday, but it is my Friday through Wednesday of next week!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Supe said:


> Not only is today my Friday, but it is my Friday through Wednesday of next week!


BASTARD!


----------



## Melanie11

We have our company holiday party tonight so we are closing at 2!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Nice! Don't overdo it at the party tonight, Mel. Happy Friday to me, happy Friday to me, happy Friday to meee, happy Friday to me.


----------



## pbrme

aaahhhh, I love second fridays.

my first friday night was a late one. Drank a couple Corona Familiar's and played Skyrim until 2am.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

How do you like Skyrim? I'm looking for a new game and haven't really decided what I want next. I'm currently finishing up Final Fantasy 13 for a second time, but I'm looking for something new. Maybe Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Batman (arkham city), Assassins Creed, Modern Warefare 3, but the one I'm most curious about is Saints Row. I was originally holding out for the next Need for Speed or Final Fantasy installment, but NFS Run is already on the discount racks for being lame and I have no idea when FF15 is coming out (14 is a lame online-only paid subscription piece of $hit).


----------



## Master slacker

FF8 FTMFW!


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> How do you like Skyrim?


Personally I love it! OMFG is it addicting, but I'm the kind of player who likes to max out his pack weight, look around every corner and turn over every stone. The world is huge, roaming monsters/enemies, tons of stuff to do. I don't know genres, but it's like an action/adventure game, xp pt's RPG style character upgrades, and FPS or 3rd person style battle scenes (you can switch on the fly). I played Assassin's Creed a lot a few years back, and Skyrim is way more fun. I'm not a gamer, but the RPG style is pretty easy to follow for me. Out of the 10 different (I think) races, I chose the dark elf (sorcery) on the first run through and I've got around 10 hrs in and am at level 5. Need to get the ps3 on HDMI to the projector screen, the VGA doesn't do it justice.


----------



## pbrme

Knock knock...


----------



## willsee

Thank goodness it's friday

I was on vacation last week so this week has dragged...very unproductive.


----------



## mudpuppy

pbrme said:


> Knock knock...


Who's there?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I dont even want to be motivated today...


----------



## pbrme

mudpuppy said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knock knock...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's there?
Click to expand...

It's Friday!!!


----------



## kevo_55

pbrme said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knock knock...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Friday!!!
Click to expand...

Friday who?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Detective Sergeant Joe Friday


----------



## Supe

Getting ready to GTFO. I've had enough fun for one day. Playing boss for the day sucks!


----------



## pbrme

kevo_55 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knock knock...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Friday!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friday who?
Click to expand...

It's Friday, whoot whoot!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Friday afternoon, the 5k is done, not much else for me to work on today...


----------



## engineergurl

hopeful for a Friday 59...

Edit: WOOOT, my day just got shorter!


----------



## mudpuppy

^Two Fridays in a row?


----------



## engineergurl

it's December, we pretty much will get them every friday this month as well as misc random days in between


----------



## mudpuppy

Wow, working for the gov't sure is cushy.


----------



## engineergurl

ummmm, yeah it was real cushy a few months back when I was putting in how much overtime? honestly, compared to the work load the last three years, it is cushy.... I'm sure they are going to start getting rid of people...


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today is my Friday. I'm off next Monday, too. Also, I'm off NEXT Friday and Monday. Suck it.


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Today is my Friday. I'm off next Monday, too. Also, I'm off NEXT Friday and Monday. Suck it.


Now it's my turn: Bastard!!!

Hope you have a very Merry Christmas FL!!


----------



## engineergurl

it's my friday, I am off until Wednesday! woot!


----------



## snickerd3

my friday too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Today is my last full day of work this year...


----------



## willsee

It's my Friday too................not


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> Today is my last full day of work this year...


True dat.


----------



## pbrme

today is my nonofficial friday. since i don't work until tuesday.... fyeahmofoscos

jk- don't work until the 2nd


----------



## engineergurl

today is my friday just cause I got a gun in my pocket  sorry, it's gonna take a bit for it to wear off.... this one is a bit tiny and really does fit in my pocket....


----------



## pbrme

^thats waht she said


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> this one is a bit tiny and really does fit in my pocket....


Battery powered?


----------



## engineergurl

it's my friday again! and no it's the battery operated kind


----------



## Ble_PE

There are battery operated Fridays?

It's my Friday too, so I've already checked out for the week year!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Mine as well. Off till Tuesday.


----------



## MA_PE

'til Tuesday. I remember them.

Working a 1/2 day tomorrow so it's not quite F-day yet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

working a 1/2 day today to take care of a few random emails. Only time at work since the 23rd. No more work until next year...


----------



## Jacob_PE

Gotta love Friday!


----------



## kevo_55

If there ever is a time to repost this, it is now:


----------



## willsee

and payday to boot


----------



## ElCid03

The fun starts a day early over here:


----------



## R2KBA

willsee said:


> and payday to boot


Me too! And I just opened a can of tuna fish to eat as a snack. My fellow cube-dwellers are most likely enjoying it with me as I write this.


----------



## envirotex

must still be sunday for everybody


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ yep.


----------



## engineergurl

of course!


----------



## cdcengineer

Here we go again


----------



## engineergurl

WOOT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:beerchug: :bananalama: lusone:


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> WOOT!


Uh oh, --**-- Drunk Tank --**-- forum look out!!!


----------



## Master slacker

BITCHES!


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, --**-- Drunk Tank --**-- forum look out!!!
Click to expand...

Probably not, I have not had a drink since new years eve... (I know that was soooooooooo long ago)... but don't worry, I haven't given it up


----------



## Jacob_PE

Whoa, this whole time I thought it was Thursday,,, it Friday!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Did I forget to mention that its my Friday? WOOT!!


----------



## cdcengineer

Oh yeah

Just booked the flight to Playacar for March. Looks good


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Happy Friday the 13th! Watch out for peeps in hockey masks beyotches!


----------



## engineergurl

Friday on a three day weekend... I wonder if they will give us the big 5-9 today...


----------



## envirotex

the big five-nine? what's that? the 17th smallest prime number?


----------



## engineergurl

the 59 min rule? they can't let us go an hour early, but they can let us go 59 min early because that's under an hour...


----------



## Supe

I have already checked out mentally for the day. Had one big procedure that needed to go out, and it was sent out for final signatures this morning. Going to blow this joint around noon, grab a beer, then go home and play video games all day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I had to miss work yesterday, so today will be spent taking care of the nothing I was supposed to do yesterday...


----------



## engineergurl

well, we got 59 but then I remembered I have an appt on post at 17:00 anyway... so all it does is give me an extra hour to goof off around here...


----------



## mudpuppy

Time to spam EB!


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> I have already checked out mentally for the day. Had one big procedure that needed to go out, and it was sent out for final signatures this morning. Going to blow this joint around noon, grab a beer, then go home and play video games all day.


+100


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> I have already checked out mentally for the day. Had one big procedure that needed to go out, and it was sent out for final signatures this morning. Going to blow this joint around noon, grab a beer, then go home and play video games all day.


Mr snick would love to play video games all day however we need a new mouse, chair and desk for the computer. He was playing online monday night and he was leaning to far back in the chair...the back of the chair broke sending him flying backwards during which his legs flew up and smashed the keyboard tray into desk damaging both the mouse and the desk.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

1 - It's hilarious when friends and loved ones bruise their pride.

2 - Did he exceed the FSI rating on the chair? As in 'farts per square inch?'


----------



## snickerd3

^ LMAO!! They did have mexican for diner that night. I was trying so hard not to laugh when he told what happened. I wish i would have been home to see it. The chair is at most a couple months old which sucks, passed the store return policy. Not sure we have the manufacturer info to go through them.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I've had experiences at least as bad, as you are likely aware.


----------



## envirotex

time to pick that bottle of tequila...probably see you later in the tank :wave2:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

See everyone on Tuesday, although I might stop by once or twice over the weekend...


----------



## Supe

That sucks, Snick! If I managed to do that, I'd be pissed, but only because this new office furniture cost me a small fortune!


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already checked out mentally for the day. Had one big procedure that needed to go out, and it was sent out for final signatures this morning. Going to blow this joint around noon, grab a beer, then go home and play video games all day.
> 
> 
> 
> +100
Click to expand...

^Agree

I got home to find my wife had monopoly set up and a bottle of whiskey waiting.


----------



## Master slacker

Later, biz-nitches!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Got 40 pounds of pork butt finishing up in the smoker (it's been in there for 20 hours so far), and I just fixed my kegerator and dispensed a nice glass of vanilla porter.


----------



## engineergurl

^^ he said butt.


----------



## Master slacker

vanilla porter... mmmm.... did you make it? and, if so, how? what's the recipe?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Master slacker said:


> vanilla porter... mmmm.... did you make it? and, if so, how? what's the recipe?


Yes.  http://www.beertools.com/html/recipe.php?view=1683


----------



## Master slacker

:beerbang:


----------



## envirotex

finally.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Tell me about it...


----------



## engineergurl

the first week I have worked 5 days since before Christmas, I am so thankful it's Friday!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Not only is it Friday, it is also payday! :woot:


----------



## pbrme

:thankyou: :tardbang:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

FLBuff PE said:


> Not only is it Friday, it is also payday! :woot:


Not for me. Mine was last week, and not again until next. Although, my wife did get paid today...


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> Not only is it Friday, it is also payday! :woot:


not for me


----------



## engineergurl

I only ever get paid on the 15th.


----------



## cdcengineer

I get paid when the checks come in the mail. End of the year is great because clients want to clear money from their books. Now it's back to the slow pay wait.


----------



## pbrme

What rhymes with "tits fly die may"???

succas


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## cdcengineer

Superbowl weekend - whooot!


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


>


i second this notion!


----------



## envirotex

^^^All those in favor say "aye". Only 14 members online right now so all we need is 8 "ayes".

8*aye

Let's get out of here...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

AYE!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker

Still worth it, IMO.


----------



## cdcengineer

aye


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh, its a snow day here in Denver. 8 inches and counting, with the forcast calling for up to 24"


----------



## Master slacker

I'm out of here, bitches! Catch ya on the flip side!


----------



## envirotex

K. I'm leaving right now...had enough.


----------



## cdcengineer

Boooyah


----------



## snickerd3

3 day weekend here..monday is a holiday.


----------



## engineergurl

what holiday do you have monday?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

President's day is the 20th, not this coming Monday.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Sssshhhh...don't tell her!


----------



## pbrme

*IT'S FRIDAY!!! let's get nuts!*


----------



## snickerd3

I have that monday off too. I live in IL...land of Lincoln...monday is his birthday.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ahhh, I guess that's the only place that observes that holiday. It isn't even on my calendar that seems to have every other holiday (including Mardi Gras)...


----------



## snickerd3

my wall calendar from target has it listed. monday will be a good day, got an appoint to get a facial.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> monday will be a good day, got an appoint to get a facial.


&lt;insert crude joke here&gt;


----------



## snickerd3

^dude I have had major sinus issues the last month or so...so having someone massage my face and head sounds really good right now.


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> monday will be a good day, got an appoint to get a facial.
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;insert crude joke here&gt;
Click to expand...

Today's special: The ZZ-Top


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm, where do you go to get your facials that they come with a massage?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Urge to post crude joke getting stronger...


----------



## engineergurl

now a couple weeks ago, I went to the spa for a girls day, I got an upper body massage AND a facial, but they were done by two different people....


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> hmmm, where do you go to get your facials that they come with a massage?


the spa near work has a facial specifically for sinus issues...it includes normal facial stuff plus the massage for the sinus areas


----------



## cdcengineer

^ Ask for the happy ending


----------



## ElCid03

Wow that is a little out there snick.....even for here.


----------



## engineergurl

lol, I was wondering who was going to say something first...


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> monday will be a good day, got an appoint to get a facial.
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;insert crude joke here&gt;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today's special: The ZZ-Top
Click to expand...

LOL!!!



Dexman PE said:


> Urge to post crude joke getting stronger...


C'mon guys, you're really making things hard on Dex...

^Office quote...


----------



## snickerd3

ElCid03 said:


> Wow that is a little out there snick.....even for here.


well if i decide to go with that one I'll let everyone know how it went.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

engineergurl said:


> now a couple weeks ago, I went to the spa for a girls day, I got an upper body massage AND a facial, but they were done by two different people....


I SAW THAT MOVIE!!!!!!


----------



## pbrme

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> now a couple weeks ago, I went to the spa for a girls day, I got an upper body massage AND a facial, but they were done by two different people....
> 
> 
> 
> I SAW THAT MOVIE!!!!!!
Click to expand...

The cable never gets fixed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

pbrme said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> now a couple weeks ago, I went to the spa for a girls day, I got an upper body massage AND a facial, but they were done by two different people....
> 
> 
> 
> I SAW THAT MOVIE!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cable never gets fixed.
Click to expand...

You wonder how the man keeps his job.


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> now a couple weeks ago, I went to the spa for a girls day, I got an upper body massage AND a facial, but they were done by two different people....
> 
> 
> 
> I SAW THAT MOVIE!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cable never gets fixed.
Click to expand...

Don't be fatuous, Jeffrey.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pbrme said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> now a couple weeks ago, I went to the spa for a girls day, I got an upper body massage AND a facial, but they were done by two different people....
> 
> 
> 
> I SAW THAT MOVIE!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cable never gets fixed.
Click to expand...

I must have seen the cheap knock-off of this movie. The one I saw never fixed the leaky sink...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

The one I saw had this guy delivering a pizza, but it just sat there and got cold while they munched on other stuff.


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> now a couple weeks ago, I went to the spa for a girls day, I got an upper body massage AND a facial, but they were done by two different people....
> 
> 
> 
> I SAW THAT MOVIE!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cable never gets fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be fatuous, Jeffrey.
Click to expand...

AHHH! F*ck!ng fascist


----------



## pbrme

&lt;--- N/A


----------



## cdcengineer

What's the IPS community - no more EB


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!! I'm having a beer since today was my Friday. :beerchug:


----------



## cdcengineer

Good call.


----------



## envirotex

Oh Yes Indeed, It's Fun Time

'Cause You Can't, You Won't And You Don't Stop

MCA Come And Rock The Sure Shot


My theme music today...


----------



## pbrme

IT'S FRIDAY!!! TO CELEBRATE I'VE DRAWN A PICTURE OF A LIGER FOR YOU


----------



## pbrme

PBR out


----------



## engineergurl

I have several options for this Friday night, most of which involve a paint brush, a gallon of paint and half empty rooms... sigh. Here's to the weekend.


----------



## Road Guy

Don't go to the big box stores to get one, but when I painted the basement I bought a 24" roller from a paint store, it was about $65 bucks, but as long as you are good with covering the floors and cutting in the edges it makes painting go so much faster! I tried a cheap one at home depot that wa to flimsy, but it was one of my more brilliant ideas(that someone told me to do and I took credit for)


----------



## Ble_PE

I spent my Friday off of work working my ass off around the house. I hauled 1.5 yards of dirt for some raised beds that I built, mowed the back yard, and then scrubbed the tile and grout in the dining room. I'm beat. I'll definitely be having some beers tonight.


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Don't go to the big box stores to get one, but when I painted the basement I bought a 24" roller from a paint store, it was about $65 bucks, but as long as you are good with covering the floors and cutting in the edges it makes painting go so much faster! I tried a cheap one at home depot that wa to flimsy, but it was one of my more brilliant ideas(that someone told me to do and I took credit for)


If only my rooms had walls big enough for that to be useful... the rooms with the big walls are painted via my handy dandy auto-pump-roller thingy-ma-jig... now I'm doing all those rooms that are too small to even want to paint... but I will def keep that in mind if I ever buy another house  or if who ever rents this place screws it up as bad as our last rental property....


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> I spent my Friday off of work working my ass off around the house. I hauled 1.5 yards of dirt for some raised beds that I built, mowed the back yard, and then scrubbed the tile and grout in the dining room. I'm beat. I'll definitely be having some beers tonight.


That reminds me of how little I'm looking forward to ripping out all the bushes in front of my house and buying a buttload of mulch for around the tree in the backyard.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I've got ~5000 sf in the backyard that I will need to get finished this spring. Im just planning on installing sod, a sprinkler system, and a rock border, but I know it will whoop my ass...


----------



## Master slacker

ill woop your adss


----------



## Road Guy

Supe, I had some very old red tips in the front yard that had to go when we moved here, so I took my old jeep and ran an old rappelling rope through each one a couple times and yanked them all out with the jeep, you could use a truck or any vehicle, but it was much faster than actually digging, and a lot funner too...


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Supe, I had some very old red tips in the front yard that had to go when we moved here, so I took my old jeep and ran an old rappelling rope through each one a couple times and yanked them all out with the jeep, you could use a truck or any vehicle, but it was much faster than actually digging, and a lot funner too...


I did that once too.... except it was to my POS truck.... but totally funner


----------



## Supe

I just need to make sure that the roots from a few of them haven't decided to make their way beneath my sidewalk. Otherwise, some chain and my Silverado ought to do the trick. Same story all across the neighborhood. Contractors who built the homes planted bushes that grew too big for the area, so they'd cut them down so much over the years to trim them that they're all dead on two or three sides. And apparently the previous homeowners must have been a fan of roses (barf), because they put one scraggly-ass rose bush between these huge bushes right smack in front of the house. I just need to find a good nursery that'll give me a decent layout for whatever is going in its place.


----------



## pbrme

Hey guys, guess what?


----------



## FLBuff PE

GFY.


----------



## pbrme

~~~~~ANYONE WHO POSTS THE SECOND POST ON THIS PAGE, MAY NOW LEAVE FOR THE WEEKEND~~~~~~







_"well, I don't quite understand, but, okay i guess..."_

~~~~~ALL THE REST OF YAS, HAVE FUN AT WORK TOMORROW~~~~~~


----------



## Ble_PE

:redface: :redface: BASTARD!!!


----------



## snickerd3

^agreed!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Buff said it nicely and succintly - GFY.


----------



## roadwreck

pbrme said:


> ~~~~~ANYONE WHO POSTS THE SECOND POST ON THIS PAGE, MAY NOW LEAVE FOR THE WEEKEND~~~~~~
> 
> _"well, I don't quite understand, but, okay i guess..."_
> 
> ~~~~~ALL THE REST OF YAS, HAVE FUN AT WORK TOMORROW~~~~~~


:banhim:


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## engineergurl

9 min left... gym... and THEN the class 6 I think... it has been a long long week.


----------



## chaosiscash

Nothing like being at work at 7 am on a saturday. Oh well, at least I only have to do four hours.


----------



## pbrme

Week almost over!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!! :beerchug: arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :multiplespotting: :40oz: :Banane20: :Banane20: :bananadoggywow: :dance: :dance:


----------



## envirotex

Since it's Spring Break, March Madness, 80 degrees outside and my garden needs planting, payday, and I have a full bottle of bourbon that needs to be opened...I'm calling it. GTFOoH.

Friday starts now.


----------



## Ble_PE

And for FLBuff


----------



## FLBuff PE

Thanks!


----------



## snickerd3

i think my friday is going to end sooner like at lunch...I am miserable. The farmers have started tilling.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Have you considered wearing your respirator during this time of year? You could start a new springtime fashiion trend!


----------



## snickerd3

yep, but it would have to be full face as the eyes have their own set of issues.

ALthough the allergies and the contacts haven't been bad at all. I figured I wouldn't even be able to wear them, but so far so good. I am freely digging this no glasses thing for 90% of the day.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I think you should go full SCBA. Freak everyone the [email protected]#k out.


----------



## engineergurl

who's email address is that?


----------



## Master slacker

You could always take some "X" and rub some mentholatum in the respirator first. That'll make the day more fun.


----------



## engineergurl

59 min! My Friday is done!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm out in probably about 10 more minutes. Need to get some beer on the way home...


----------



## Master slacker

FTS. I'm out. I hear the Guinness train chuggin' along with a "WOO WOOOOOOOO!!!".


----------



## pbrme

_*"It's Friday Whores, let's got catch some jazz"*_


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone else have Good Friday off? BOOYAH GRANDMA! :beerchug:

And it's the Brewer's home opener against St. Louis! Got tickets and everything. Finally something else to watch other than basketball and whatever else. LOL


----------



## snickerd3

^Bastard!!!


----------



## Supe

Its Thursday.5 for me. Working from home because the AC guy is coming to fix my upstairs AC (again), but I do have GF off as well. Might go to the minor league baseball game tonight for Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Anyone else have Good Friday off? BOOYAH GRANDMA! :beerchug:
> 
> And it's the Brewer's home opener against St. Louis! Got tickets and everything. Finally something else to watch other than basketball and whatever else. LOL


Hells yeah B! What a way to bring on the weekend. I've also got good fridayz off, but will be working at home doing yard work.

_"Why do Chet's kids look at him like he's Zeus, and my kids look at me like I'm a rack of yard tools at Sears"_


----------



## kevo_55

No es bueno.

I am supposed to have Friday off but I need to interview a perspective employee.

So, I get to leave a bit early today only to show up after lunch tomorrow at work to just inerview someone. Then, I'll be heading out.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Some of you folks really have tomorrow off?!?!?


----------



## snickerd3

for once others get a day off that I don't


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn, I'm a gov't employee and don't have tomorrow off. WTF?


----------



## envirotex

^^^If you worked in Texas, Gov. Goodhair would give you off tomorrow at noon. He even closes the public universities, so no professors ever schedule exams on Good Friday.

Working from home tomorrow, our office will close after noon, nothing official, but it has every year that I have been here.


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Hells yeah B! What a way to bring on the weekend. I've also got good fridayz off, but will be working at home doing yard work.
> 
> _"Why do Chet's kids look at him like he's Zeus, and my kids look at me like I'm a rack of yard tools at Sears"_


LOL. And there WILL be PBR in the cooler for tailgating.

_"I don't want to hear any more about anyone blowing anything out of their ass."_



VTEnviro said:


> Some of you folks really have tomorrow off?!?!?


Yes sir! A paid holiday.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I have tomorrow off but only because I'll have 40+ hours in this week when I shut down this evening, otherwise it would be a vacation day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

You folks can all eat my ass when I get April 16th off.


----------



## knight1fox3

VTEnviro said:


> You folks can all eat my ass when I get April 16th off.


:lmao: And you get that day off in celebration of the day after Tax Day?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks can all eat my ass when I get April 16th off.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao: And you get that day off in celebration of the day after Tax Day?
Click to expand...

It's the day BEFORE tax day this year...


----------



## snickerd3

we just got both fed and state refunds back this week...and we paper filed...about 2-3 weeks early for the Fed and 2 months early for the state. We usually don't get that one until may/june


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Why do Chet's kids look at him like he's Zeus, and my kids look at me like I'm a rack of yard tools at Sears"_
> 
> 
> 
> _"I don't want to hear any more about anyone blowing anything out of their ass."_
Click to expand...

_ "Good Evening. How's it going? Listen girls, ah, as _

_ your father I feel it incumbent upon me to set the _

_ record straight on the validity of the tale that _

_ Uncle Chet shared with us this evening. I know that _

_ a terrifying story like that, coming from the mouth _

_ of a recognized authority figure, can be traumatizing _

_ for kids like yourselves. I know that because I had _

_ a similar experience with my Uncle Roy and a story he _

_ used to tell about a family that went into the woods _

_ and was attacked by a band of escaped army psychiatric _

_ patients who had been subjected to violent, hellish, _

_ torturous behavior modification experiments. It seems _

_ they escaped from the metal boxes the army kept them _

_ in, found this family in the woods, fell upon them, _

_ slaughtered them and ate them. Now, that story gave _

_ me nightmares not to be believed. I don't want Uncle _

_ Chet's bear story to upset you in the same way. I'm _

_ here to say that there actually is no bear and that _

_ all of what Uncle Chet was saying was just a yarn _

_ spinning for our entertainment."_


----------



## FLBuff PE

All y'all sayin' today is Friday...y'all can GFY.


----------



## pbrme

From the local beer and wine store:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks can all eat my ass when I get April 16th off.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao: And you get that day off in celebration of the day after Tax Day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the day BEFORE tax day this year...
Click to expand...

Patriots Day/Marathon Monday


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## engineergurl

It's about that time, where the minutes start slowing down... T - 60 and counting....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

167 minutes to go...fuck my life.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

66 minutes....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

240 minutes...


----------



## engineergurl

5... more... minutes...


----------



## MA_PE

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Why do Chet's kids look at him like he's Zeus, and my kids look at me like I'm a rack of yard tools at Sears"_
> 
> 
> 
> _"I don't want to hear any more about anyone blowing anything out of their ass."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _ "Good Evening. How's it going? Listen girls, ah, as_
> 
> _ your father I feel it incumbent upon me to set the_
> 
> _ record straight on the validity of the tale that_
> 
> _ Uncle Chet shared with us this evening. I know that_
> 
> _ a terrifying story like that, coming from the mouth_
> 
> _ of a recognized authority figure, can be traumatizing_
> 
> _ for kids like yourselves. I know that because I had_
> 
> _ a similar experience with my Uncle Roy and a story he_
> 
> _ used to tell about a family that went into the woods_
> 
> _ and was attacked by a band of escaped army psychiatric_
> 
> _ patients who had been subjected to violent, hellish,_
> 
> _ torturous behavior modification experiments. It seems_
> 
> _ they escaped from the metal boxes the army kept them_
> 
> _ in, found this family in the woods, fell upon them,_
> 
> _ slaughtered them and ate them. Now, that story gave_
> 
> _ me nightmares not to be believed. I don't want Uncle_
> 
> _ Chet's bear story to upset you in the same way. I'm_
> 
> _ here to say that there actually is no bear and that_
> 
> _ all of what Uncle Chet was saying was just a yarn_
> 
> _ spinning for our entertainment."_
Click to expand...

Suck My Wake


----------



## pbrme

MA_PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Why do Chet's kids look at him like he's Zeus, and my kids look at me like I'm a rack of yard tools at Sears"_
> 
> 
> 
> _"I don't want to hear any more about anyone blowing anything out of their ass."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _ "Good Evening. How's it going? Listen girls, ah, as_
> 
> _ your father I feel it incumbent upon me to set the_
> 
> _ record straight on the validity of the tale that_
> 
> _ Uncle Chet shared with us this evening. I know that_
> 
> _ a terrifying story like that, coming from the mouth_
> 
> _ of a recognized authority figure, can be traumatizing_
> 
> _ for kids like yourselves. I know that because I had_
> 
> _ a similar experience with my Uncle Roy and a story he_
> 
> _ used to tell about a family that went into the woods_
> 
> _ and was attacked by a band of escaped army psychiatric_
> 
> _ patients who had been subjected to violent, hellish,_
> 
> _ torturous behavior modification experiments. It seems_
> 
> _ they escaped from the metal boxes the army kept them_
> 
> _ in, found this family in the woods, fell upon them,_
> 
> _ slaughtered them and ate them. Now, that story gave_
> 
> _ me nightmares not to be believed. I don't want Uncle_
> 
> _ Chet's bear story to upset you in the same way. I'm_
> 
> _ here to say that there actually is no bear and that_
> 
> _ all of what Uncle Chet was saying was just a yarn_
> 
> _ spinning for our entertainment."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suck My Wake
Click to expand...

*It's too much boat*


----------



## pbrme

PBR checking out. Suck My Wake work week.


----------



## envirotex

See you on the other side...


----------



## pbrme

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Its about friggin time...


----------



## knight1fox3

Woot woot! Going to see Tosh.0 tonight! Should be hilarious.


----------



## csb

I see his show when I can't sleep at night. I manage to have a just slightly better filter than he does on life.


----------



## MA_PE

We've got Joel McHale next Friday night. Looking forward to a little Chat Stew............"sooo meaty!"


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!! arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :Banane20:


----------



## Krakosky

Leaving work in an hour and a half to go visit my friend in Indiana for the weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Day full of meetings from hell...

But on the plus side I get to play softball tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dexman PE said:


> But on the plus side I get to *drink beer* tonight.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## cdcengineer

2 more hours.


----------



## pbrme

PBR out, time to be a weekend warrior.


----------



## cdcengineer

Out


----------



## engineergurl

does it count as a "partial" friday if I am off this afternoon and tomorrow morning and am only going to work for an hour or two tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This thread is locked on all days not called Friday.


----------



## Ble_PE

Nope, it is my Friday so I therefore unlock this thread!! WOOT!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

It's my Friday because I'm going to Churchill Downs tomorrow for the Oaks. Ahhh...a day full of drinking and betting the ponies.


----------



## Master slacker

F*ck you guys.


----------



## Ble_PE

I can almost taste the cold beer... arty-smiley-048: :40oz:


----------



## envirotex

For your Friday playlist..

Santa Monica by Everclear

With my big black boots and an old suitcase

I do believe I'll find myself a new place

I don't want to be the bad guy

I don't want to do your sleepwalk dance anymore

I just want to see some palm trees

I will try and shake away this disease


----------



## pbrme

Leaving work in 6 hrs for Seattle. Tomorrow, a 5K run w/ taco truck convention at the finish, and a Mariners game! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## knight1fox3

^^^ and PBR???


----------



## Krakosky

^ nice. Mmmm taco truck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Red necks, white socks and Blue Ribbon beer!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm drunk at Churchill Downs. It's a good Friday.


----------



## Master slacker

I'll be misbehaving in a few hours. Will be celebrating Cinco de Quatro (my spin on Cinco de Mayo since it's the 4th).


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I threatened to wear my sombrero to do yardwork yesterday.


----------



## pbrme

That's just about enough of this... PBR out.

5K, Taco trucks, BB game, dogs, nachos, 48 oz PBR's here I come...

Later taters


----------



## envirotex

Just about done here, too.

This week has been enough.


----------



## Master slacker

Misbehaved. Back to reality.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## FLBuff PE

IT IS NOT FRIDAY. STOP IT WITH THIS BULL$H!T.


----------



## snickerd3

It's friday now!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE

It's extra good for me today. My last day of work until May 21st. Family vacation to Disney World from the 14th through the 18th.


----------



## goodal

Having a shrimp boil today at the office. Really anticipating 11:30.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for a beer. :beerchug: :40oz:


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm ready for a beer. :beerchug: :40oz:


...or 7.


----------



## envirotex

Martinis. See you all in the tank.


----------



## Road Guy

TGIF!!!!!!!!

I would be getting heavily shitfaced but have to leave at 0630 Saturday for a softball tournament 

Satruday NIght will be :40oz:


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> Martinis. See you all in the tank.


Challenge accepted!!!



Road Guy said:


> TGIF!!!!!!!!
> 
> Satruday NIght will be :40oz:


+1


----------



## Ble_PE

Guess what?

 arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :bananadoggywow:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Guess I am a Gigantic DoucheBag
> 
> arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :bananadoggywow:


B

A

S

T

A

R

D

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!

!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If I was ever allowed to be an admin, I would lock this thread at 12:01am Saturday morning and reopen it at 11:59pm Thursday night...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and that would be awesome!!! LOL!


----------



## pbrme

If you can't beat em, join em.


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> Guess I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


GFY?


----------



## cdcengineer

oHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

why did I end up sick on a Friday?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

engineergurl said:


> why did I end up sick on a Friday?


Once, years ago, I told my idiot boss that I'd discovered 40% of sick leave was taken on Friday or Monday. he immediately launched an investigation.

A coworker said, "You think that's funny, but it's not."


----------



## Master slacker

Did a HSD get involved later?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

My ex-boss was an HSD.

So, yes.


----------



## mudpuppy

Your co-worker was wrong, that is quite funny.


----------



## engineergurl

did not call in sick... pretty sure it's just allergies, but still sucks...


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> did not call in sick... pretty sure it's just allergies, but still sucks...


Nothing a little moonshine can't clear right up....


----------



## engineergurl

^ that seems like an excellent idea... moonshine= the cure to all aliments...


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> why did I end up sick on a Friday?


I feel for you. I've been sick continuously since Mini YMZ started preschool. Thus this is a "lounge around the house in a mumu and sports bra" sort of Friday for me.


----------



## engineergurl

moonshine, sports bra and mumu, I'm guessing I should mix in some benadryl... kinda sounds like it may be my kind of Friday night...


----------



## Krakosky

At the airport waiting to board my flight for Texass. Well, Chicago then TX. There is a lady sitting behind me, blabbing and taking sh$t about the pilot and just complaining about everything. She needs a HSD on her face.


----------



## Master slacker

With all the pressure built up from the note-a-thon stress, I think you might be just the person for hte job. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Master slacker

Ok, that's it. I am the only one left and I have no more training due for the next two months.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One more meeting with the boss-man and I'll be done too.

Excited that softball season fires back up again tonight. I'm "trying out" for a new team because the manager of my old was a moron and didn't get us registered in time. Consequently, they had to transfer leagues and the field is even further away. So instead of driving further to play with a drama-filled bunch of crybabies, I signed on with one of our old competitors.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Volleyball started up too. Bar leagues rock!


----------



## engineergurl

5 more minutes, going to hit up the 4:30 cross fit class, buy a pressure washer on the way home and hit the bottle of moonshine.

I figure, if I can do some handstands maybe my sinuses will drain, if not, then after I'm drunk on the moonshine, I'll see what happens if I shove the pressure washer up my nose.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

EG tonight:


----------



## FLBuff PE

The drainage out of her nostril appears to have glitter in it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Didn't you know she was one of the characters in the Twilight series?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> EG tonight:


Someone recommended that to me and I asked if it really worked. The response was, "Do you really think I'd inject saline solution into my nose if it didn't?"


----------



## engineergurl

If you can handle it, it works. I don't recommend utilizing a pressure washer to do so.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Meh, it does OK for me, but when I try it I'm so congested that I'll try just about anything.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It typically works better right after you've been exposed and before you get congested. If you've been exposed to your allergen (in my case lilac bushes), it's best to flush things out as soon as possible. Usually, I can wait until I'm getting ready for bed and if I know I've been exposed quite a bit (ie, playing a softball game in the dust with bushes completely surrounding the field), I will take a shower as well.

Most people don't really feel it until the next morning, and a lot of that has to do with the fact that the pollen/dust/spores find their way into your hair and when you lay down in bed you end up just rolling around and rubbing your face into a "contaminated" pillow all night.


----------



## knight1fox3

NOT FRIDAY! THREAD LOCKED!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> NOT FRIDAY! THREAD LOCKED!!!


Today is the anti-Friday.


----------



## engineergurl

My Friday started at noon today. Good times to be had this weekend to celebrate the hubby man's birthday!


----------



## FLBuff PE

^ NO.

I should mention that I am obligated to say that, as well as this: BASTARD!!!!!!

Have a great weekend, eg. Enjoy the time with the hubby man.


----------



## Krakosky

All packed up for Baltimore tomorrow. I'm working until 2.


----------



## mudpuppy

I'm working until 1:30. . . then it's off to GA, where it is supposed to be cooler on Sunday than here.


----------



## Krakosky

^ strange how that happens sometimes. Whenever that would happen when I lived in TX I would be like WTF?


----------



## mudpuppy

The worst was when I was in southern AZ this past March and it was 85 degrees here in MI and in the low 40s and snowing, 15 miles from Mexico. I was not happy about that.


----------



## Ble_PE

I've been looking forward to today all week! Cheers!! :beerchug: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Krakosky

Mmmmm....drinks.


----------



## knight1fox3

Yay for homework all weekend...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I will try to bail shortly after lunch and hopefully walk-on for a afternoon round of golf. Neighborhood is hosting another BBQ party Saturday night, this time with some low-stakes poker. Sunday and Monday will most likely be spend chilling around the house.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

mudpuppy said:


> I'm working until 1:30. . . then it's off to GA, where it is supposed to be cooler on Sunday than here.


It looks like you might get to encounter the rainfall from a tropical depression as well. Jolly fun time that'll be!


----------



## mudpuppy

Yeah I see it's coming in faster than originally predicted. . . I'll be on the far western edge of GA so maybe it won't make it that far.

I drove through a storm like that at night from Pensacola to Gulfport once. Not fun at all--I've never seen so much rain. 10" overnight and my flight was 5 hours late the next morning due to it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dexman PE said:


> I will try to bail shortly after lunch and hopefully walk-on for a afternoon round of golf. Neighborhood is hosting another BBQ party Saturday night, this time with some low-stakes poker. Sunday and Monday will most likely be spend chilling around the house.


I have a 12:30 tee time today.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

mudpuppy said:


> Yeah I see it's coming in faster than originally predicted. . . I'll be on the far western edge of GA so maybe it won't make it that far.


It is gonna be close. Local weather showed it pushing well up into middle Georgia before beginning to turn back east. Threw a wrench into a lot of weekend plans.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I'm hoping we get some of the rain. My yard is parched.


----------



## envirotex

already bailed


----------



## snickerd3

we need some rain because we planted some grass seed...I'm tired of carrying the big watering can and buckets of water to the far back of the lot since the hose will not reach that far.


----------



## envirotex

and now I am back in so it would seem...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> we need some rain because we planted some grass seed...I'm tired of carrying the big watering can and buckets of water to the far back of the lot since the hose will not reach that far.


I have never had any luck with grass seed. I guess centipede doesn't seed well.


----------



## Krakosky

envirotex said:


> and now I am back in so it would seem...


You should bail again and go have a brewski and lunch at Doc's. I love that place and they have a nice patio.


----------



## Ble_PE

And I'm out. :40oz:


----------



## envirotex

For your Friday playlist. Love Donna Summer. Everyone needs backup singers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRwjYZzvGkY


----------



## Krakosky

Goal of the weekend: Try and find a cheaper apt.


----------



## Master slacker

I have been pretty worthless this morning, but at least it's fun. Thank God I am no longer with my last employer. 

I don't know if I can ever express how thankful I am of that.


----------



## snickerd3

i wish i wasn't here today...still have a headache that started yesterday evening. I think I might leave early if it still hangs on through lunch today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only 3 hours left. Looking forward to game 2 of the summer softball series tonight.


----------



## engineergurl

sucks to be you... less than an hour here!!!


----------



## Krakosky

^ ditto.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Less than ten minutes here!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> sucks to be you... less than an hour here!!!


But you have to go to bed and wake up before I do


----------



## engineergurl

true, but I time travel every day, twice a day, so I have lost the significance of time...


----------



## snickerd3

^that would suck


----------



## engineergurl

actually, a mere technicality, we follow EST all the time, it only impacts things when I have to deal with the govt offices in our county or businesses a tad bit further west.


----------



## FLBuff PE

2.25 hours left for me, then I am outta here! It's a payday Friday for me...I do believe some homebrew consumption is in order this evening. :beerchug:


----------



## snickerd3

yesterday was payday for mr snick....although it it probably already spent on the next round of bills which are sitting on the desk waititng to be paid.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I got paid today as well. Hookers and blow this weekend!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This is my "off" week. I got paid last Friday and will again next.


----------



## engineergurl

I only get paid once a month... most people don't like that, but honestly, I think it makes it easier to juggle everything...


----------



## Ble_PE

I honestly never even realize when I get paid. Pretty much all the bills are set up on autopay and I've got my paycheck getting deposited into several bank accounts automatically. I do get paid every two weeks and this wasn't a payweek.


----------



## Krakosky

So, where are the habanero bloody mary's? You know, since a certain someone spent so much time hyping them up. I'm thirsty! :beerchug: ( ! )


----------



## Master slacker

You wanna end up like Fudgey that badly?


----------



## Ble_PE

^he didn't fly out to see you??


----------



## Krakosky

No, I don't want to end up like Fudgey! Hehe. And, no, sadly there were no habanero bloody mary's or scotch ramen waiting for me when I got home from work today. :angry:


----------



## Master slacker

Krakosky said:


> ( ! )


missed it th e first time. does your azz not have a crease on the botoom? endless ass? just sayin


----------



## Ble_PE

we need some pics for science!!


----------



## Krakosky

^ Why do you think it's called a tank?


----------



## Master slacker

becaese it is picture worthy...

right?

it is for science after all


----------



## Krakosky

Haha. Yes. Well, tank pictures coming to an internet near you.


----------



## Master slacker

maybe itss the booz takling. but thats funnty right thwre


----------



## knight1fox3

My friday today beotches! arty-smiley-048: Have a good rest of the week! Headed to San Fran for an extended weekend.

Also, 1000th post. :woot:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Congrats... Dick.


----------



## Krakosky

This thread is supposed to be locked until Friday!


----------



## roadwreck

There should be a suspension of posting privileges for bumping this thread when it's not Friday.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dex and I have been saying that for a good while now. Hasn't happened. If you can't beat 'em, might as well join in on the madness!


----------



## Krakosky

^ Enjoy your time away from the Badger this weekend!


----------



## Master slacker

Got cold ones at the house calling my name right now... too bad I have to wait 9 hours before I can indulge, get buzzed, and *sleep **in** tomorrow because it's my AFO!!! w00t!!!*

:woot: :multiplespotting:


----------



## envirotex

MS---&gt; :brick:


----------



## FLBuff PE

BASTARDS!


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> BASTARDS!


It took you long enough!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Sorry. Trying to wrap things up before vacation starts on Saturday.


----------



## Krakosky

Vacation starts tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Vacation starts two weeks from tomorrow...


----------



## kevo_55

This was supposed to be a Friday thread......


----------



## FLBuff PE

kevo_55 said:


> This was supposed to be a Friday thread......


Friday starts tomorrow!

How's that?


----------



## kevo_55

I see what you did there.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

TGIF!


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!!


----------



## kevo_55

I'll pray to the weekend gods that today will go by quickly.


----------



## Ble_PE

And that Saturday and Sunday go by slowly...


----------



## kevo_55

Amen!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

This week has just been so draining of motivation, and I really don't know why.


----------



## snickerd3

^ that's been my week too!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Looking forward to another weekend with a million things to do and not nearly enough time to do it, ultimately leaving me sitting at my desk way too quickly again on Monday morning...

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Capt Worley PE

OMG, it is just past 10:30. Feels like a whole day has gone past.

Oh, the pain, the pain.


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to hit the road. Cold beer, here I come!!


----------



## envirotex

For your Friday playlist...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCIDkFI7ew

TGIFF


----------



## pbrme

holy sh!t, It's FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Master slacker

Already? w000000t!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Finally, no activity in this thread except for Fridays for the last week. Let's keep up this trend...


----------



## Master slacker

I'm going to kill it next week. So just be prepared.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I will be really pissy about it next week since I will be on vacation the following. Those last couple of days before a break are the worst.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I will be really pissy about it next week since I will be on vacation the following. Those last couple of days before a break are the worst.


Au contraire, I think the last day before you have to go back to work is the worst. lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fair enough. The last days before a vacation still suck though


----------



## knight1fox3

^ agreed. Just trying to leave all your projects and communications at point where you can leave and not have any problems can sometimes take an entire day in itself. Or trying to explain to whomever will be taking over in your absence can also be challenging.


----------



## envirotex

For your Friday playlist...look for the purple banana 'til they put us in the truck.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y98LmWkkv_E


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm so ready for a beer!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Friday is meaningful to me again, I love it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Surprised Dex hasn't posted in here yet with his impending vacation.

I'm sure we'll all be ready to promptly respond with "GFY". LOL


----------



## Krakosky

VTEnviro said:


> Friday is meaningful to me again, I love it.


Friday night is habanero night. Hmm...would probably go well with enchiladas or some other spicy cuisine.


----------



## blybrook PE

tonight is game night with tomorrow &amp; sunday being field day.... Gotta prep for that one too, oh well.

It's still friday and I can bail from the office early


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Surprised Dex hasn't posted in here yet with his impending vacation.


You already posted it for me...


----------



## engineergurl

Friday with a 59... that means hitting the gym up an hour earlier and getting home at a decent time!!! Happy girl here!!


----------



## snickerd3

get to finish prepping for tomorrow garage sale...hope we sell a lot of it. Half of it is clothes.


----------



## FLBuff PE

TGIF. The first week back from a weeklong vacation is always hectic. I'm glad it is almost done.


----------



## MA_PE

Clothes half off at snick's yard sale. We want pics.


----------



## pbrme

Friday funday! Going for a bloody mary.

*skips off for the beach*


----------



## roadwreck

The nice part about working from home on a Friday afternoon is that you can enjoy a beer without all those judgmental looks you get in the office.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> tonight is game night with tomorrow &amp; sunday being field day.... Gotta prep for that one too, oh well.
> 
> It's still friday and I can bail from the office early


Ooh, what games?!

Those of you either off or working from home and have a drink, GFY. Lebowski Fest in T-minus 4 hours.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday is meaningful to me again, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night is habanero night. Hmm...would probably go well with enchiladas or some other spicy cuisine.
Click to expand...

Roast them and use them as seasoning for chili. I love to use fresh peppers and cube up a steak for chili when I get the time. Just don't touch your eyes, nose, ears, or anywhere else sensitive for a while. Learned all of those the hard way,



MA_PE said:


> Clothes half off at snick's yard sale. We want pics.


Forget pics, I want a plane ticket!



knight1fox3 said:


> Surprised Dex hasn't posted in here yet with his impending vacation.
> 
> I'm sure we'll all be ready to promptly respond with "GFY". LOL


Yesterday was the first day of GFY. If you don't get it, you don't know the story.


----------



## knight1fox3

VTEnviro said:


> Yesterday was the first day of GFY. If you don't get it, you don't know the story.


Oh I get it. Just anyone who is having a drink where I cannot, that acronym readily applies.


----------



## Krakosky

Habanero chili AND bloody Mary's?! This Friday just might make up for my $439 water bill.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ but the tank will hate you in the morning....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> Habanero chili AND bloody Mary's?! This Friday just might make up for my $439 water bill.


_*Burrito. Taco taco. Burrito. Taco. Taco taco.*_

_*Don't think that just because I got a lot of money*_

_*I'll give you taco-flavored kisses, honey!*_

_*Fulfill all your wishes with my taco-flavored kisses.*_

_*Taco taco. Burrito Burri...to. Taco taco.*_

And yeah, the tank will probably spit the bit come morning.


----------



## Krakosky

Tanks love tacos.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ can't wait for the innuendos to follow that post. LOL

opcorn:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

VTEs also love the taco.


----------



## engineergurl

I will now have that song stuck in my head... thanks VT

Taco flavored kisses for my Ben-ie?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It was bad when you had dinner with a guy named Ben every Wednesday. Everything was spicy or taco flavored.


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight is game night with tomorrow &amp; sunday being field day.... Gotta prep for that one too, oh well.
> 
> It's still friday and I can bail from the office early
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, what games?!
> 
> Those of you either off or working from home and have a drink, GFY. Lebowski Fest in T-minus 4 hours.
Click to expand...

It's marble blast; a variation of pegs &amp; jokers, only with marbles. 8-12 of us get together for food, drinks and the "game" as we call it. Usually involves grilling different foods, finger foods and lots of adult talk. Kids are NOT welcome when the regular group gets together. Just about anything goes.


----------



## knight1fox3

Umm....oh. I thought you meant like Halo or Modern Warfare.


----------



## csb

Is anyone else struggling with a short attention span added to a pretty empty office?


----------



## snickerd3

yep. considering I got here way early this morning...not sure how since we left the house at the same time as usual...I might leave a little early


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> Is anyone else struggling with a short attention span added to a pretty empty office?


Yep, unfortunately we have an All-hands Staff Meeting in 45 minutes. We have a damn staff meeting at 3:30pm on a Friday afternoon. Seriously how f'ed up is that?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and I bet everyone will seriously be paying attention.


----------



## csb

Whoa. We have a weekly staff meeting at 1:30 that I thought was messed up, but not as messed up as 3:30!


----------



## knight1fox3

Dex and CSB have about the same number of posts. Just sayin'...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Good luck with the all hands on deck meeting.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I have more posts....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A couple more to finish the page


----------



## knight1fox3

Top


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meeting started.

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

top


----------



## knight1fox3

DAMMIT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

HA!!!


----------



## envirotex

Time to go.


----------



## envirotex

right about now

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMrIy9zm7QY


----------



## engineergurl

and now that I'm done at the gym, my weekend can start.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Got about an hour before my softball game officially kick-starts the vacation.


----------



## Master slacker

f*ckin' A! I forgot to bump this yesterday. f*ck. oh well.


----------



## Ble_PE

VTEnviro said:


> Roast them and use them as seasoning for chili. I love to use fresh peppers and cube up a steak for chili when I get the time. Just don't touch your eyes, nose, ears, or anywhere else sensitive for a while. Learned all of those the hard way,


So let me guess, you choked the chicken after slicing up some peppers?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

No, I just took a leak. Same effect though.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost forgot to bump this thread since today's my Friday. WOOT!!! arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## snickerd3

mine too for a change


----------



## engineergurl

I think that I may make today my friday too...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Almost forgot to bump this thread since today's my Friday. WOOT!!! arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :40oz:


B

A

S

T

A

R

D

!

1

!

!

!

!


----------



## Master slacker

*FUH Q!*


----------



## envirotex

Hey...it IS Friday for me! For your playlist...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc9wIzi96_E

Those immortal words of Mungo Jerry:

If her daddy's rich take her out for a meal

If her daddy's poor just do what you feel


----------



## Krakosky

Upcoming events: Moving on Saturday, flying to TX on Monday for the week.


----------



## pbrme

You barsteds... with yer friday off tomorrow....

I'm gonna take this here post an lay it square on the side your head.







Cuase i'm bump ing this [email protected] next tuesday.... muhahahahahah


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm off to the movies tonight, yeah, you heard me, 6th time in the past 11 years. Seeing Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter with a sci-fi group. Yes, I am really pathetic, but hey I am trying to meet folks in my new area, and the premise is at least original.

I mean it's gotta beat: Um... okay. How about this - Adam Sandler is like, in love with some girl, but then it turns out that the girl is actually a ...golden retriever, or something.

Oh, perfect! We'll call it Puppy Love!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> Upcoming events: Moving on Saturday, flying to TX on Monday for the week.


I'm going to TX in March, does that count?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

You're judged by the company you keep....


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF Everyone!!

This week went by too slow!


----------



## Master slacker

Drove the pimp car to work today. Since I'm still "new" here, I get surprised looks rolling into the parking lot as most have only seen me in my beater.


----------



## Krakosky

VTEnviro said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upcoming events: Moving on Saturday, flying to TX on Monday for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to TX in March, does that count?
Click to expand...

Where in TX? Is the AK trip before or after this? So I just had an idea. There should be an EB.com travel group. People could go on trips together. There's a ton of places I want to go, but not alone.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I am in the same boat. Did a lot of traveling with the Desolate One but now have no one to roll with. We used to extend 3 day weekends into 4-5 days and take little mini-trips to places. Found cheap flights and stayed in campgrounds or Motel 6's, so it didn't cost much.

I will be in extreme NW Texas at Guadelupe Mtns Natl Park. My mom is hitting senior citizen age in January, and I told her I'd use some of my frequent miles and take her somewhere on her bucket list while she can still get around well. (She is outdoorsy too) She wanted to see the desert southwest, specifically the saguaros. Also going to hit Carlsbad Caverns while there. She gets a trip she always wanted, I get 3 more national parks and state #41.

I love the idea of the EB Adventure Club, but I think agreeing on dates and time and destinations will be like nailing jello to a tree.


----------



## Krakosky

I don't think it'd be that hard for smaller groups. Just depends on the location I guess. I try to take weekend trips whenever possible unless I'm going somewhere farther away. Last Saturday my brother and I drove up to the northern edge of the lower peninsula. We went to Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore. Even tho it was just a day trip, it was still awesome. It's hard finding people who are willing to do that kind of thing. I've been traveling to places where I have friends I can stay with recently, but don't want to limit myself to that. This winter I'd like to go skiing at least once and also have wanted to climb a frozen waterfall.


----------



## Rockettt

slacker whats your "pimp" ride? is it a slammed to the ground 94 lexus with bronze wheels with dice hangin from the mirror? hahahaha

(lol im sure someone on here will have one and i will offend!)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> I don't think it'd be that hard for smaller groups. Just depends on the location I guess. I try to take weekend trips whenever possible unless I'm going somewhere farther away. Last Saturday my brother and I drove up to the northern edge of the lower peninsula. We went to Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore. Even tho it was just a day trip, it was still awesome. It's hard finding people who are willing to do that kind of thing. I've been traveling to places where I have friends I can stay with recently, but don't want to limit myself to that. This winter I'd like to go skiing at least once and also have wanted to climb a frozen waterfall.


I hiked up a glacier once, does that count? Day trips rock, I used to love day trips to Cape Ann in Mass and overnighters in the Ogunquit area in Maine.


----------



## Master slacker

Rockettt said:


> slacker whats your "pimp" ride? is it a slammed to the ground 94 lexus with bronze wheels with dice hangin from the mirror? hahahaha
> 
> (lol im sure someone on here will have one and i will offend!)


1996 Chevy Impala SS. Black. Still stock looking on the outside. No show, but a little go.


----------



## MA_PE

envirotex said:


> Hey...it IS Friday for me! For your playlist...
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc9wIzi96_E
> 
> Those immortal words of Mungo Jerry:
> 
> If her daddy's rich take her out for a meal
> 
> If her daddy's poor just do what you feel


I know the song but had no idea who sang it. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## mudpuppy

Krakosky said:


> I don't think it'd be that hard for smaller groups. Just depends on the location I guess. I try to take weekend trips whenever possible unless I'm going somewhere farther away. Last Saturday my brother and I drove up to the northern edge of the lower peninsula. We went to Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore. Even tho it was just a day trip, it was still awesome. It's hard finding people who are willing to do that kind of thing. I've been traveling to places where I have friends I can stay with recently, but don't want to limit myself to that. This winter I'd like to go skiing at least once and also have wanted to climb a frozen waterfall.


You drove to Sleeping Bear and back in a day? That's a lot of driving! My ex-girlfriend's grandma has a cabin on Grand Traverse Bay, just south of Sutton's Bay. . .was nice to spend some time there.

Like you, I try to travel to places where I can stay with friends or family. Luckily I have some friends in nice places like southern AZ and CO. It does eventually get old going to the same places over and over though. So I joined an outdoors club from metro Detroit and have done some travelling with them--they go a lot more places than I have time to and there are always people available to do stuff. Went backpacking at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore with them last October, cross country skiing on Mackinac Island in February, car camping in Ohio for Labor Day, plus several day trips.

Are you looking to do the ice climbing locally? There is an ice climbing club in Fenton that has a frozen climbing tower in the winter. There is also Winterfest in Munising where they climb waterfalls in the area.

The ice climbing Mecca is Ouray, CO, though. I went last February with some friends, might be able to hook you up next year.


----------



## Krakosky

Sounds cool. Maybe I should join a club like that. My brother said his friend did the ice climbing thing in the UP. We drove to Traverse City then to Sleeping Bear. Next, I want to check out Mackinac, I've never been.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Literal version of Rebecca Black's "Friday." Hilarious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-6XBbqoGRk


----------



## Master slacker

Punishing myself by doing mandatory, computer based, six sigma training. While watching the flash animation tutorial, I'm designing a gun out of paper, pens, paperclips, and my phone that can launch a projectile through my skull. I really hope the training ends before I succeed in projectile launch trials.


----------



## pbrme

Master slacker said:


> Punishing myself by doing mandatory, computer based, six sigma training. While watching the flash animation tutorial, I'm designing a gun out of paper, pens, paperclips, and my phone that can launch a projectile through my skull. I really hope the training ends before I succeed in projectile launch trials.


_"Don't forget the celery..."_


----------



## blybrook PE

Krak hasn't been to the Mack? Geeze, thought every troll had been through that area. Expensive as all get out for everything as it's a major tourist area. Get out to the island and have a nice walk; but head out earlier in the day so you have more time out there to see everything. There's more to the island than the shops by the dock and the hotel.


----------



## mudpuppy

^Yes, rent a bike and ride the trails.

And I recommending going after Labor Day to avoid the biggest of the crowds.


----------



## Wolverine

I am about one more Friday afternoon work-fail away from:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

Six Sigma training complete. Exam passed. Total mind screw. Afternoon is now shot.


----------



## Wolverine

I AM NOW ZERO CLUSTERS AWAY FROM:

FTS!

IGH.


----------



## Master slacker

Yeah, it's *that *time. I'm outie


----------



## Krakosky

Vacation!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ does that mean habanero bloody marys are in your future?

Also gfy...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

GFY is reserved for only one special person known to this board. I shall forgive your blasphemy this time.


----------



## knight1fox3

Awww but everyone is doing it....



Master slacker said:


> GFY?





FLBuff PE said:


> GFY.





VTEnviro said:


> And GFY while you're at it!





Master slacker said:


> ^^^ GFY





FLBuff PE said:


> All y'all sayin' today is Friday...y'all can GFY.


How does one become authorized to use such a fitting acronym toward those that are more fortunate to be off where others are not?


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> GFY is reserved for only one special person known to this board. I shall forgive your blasphemy this time.





knight1fox3 said:


> How does one become authorized to use such a fitting acronym toward those that are more fortunate to be off where others are not?


Trust me, that term is exclusively used for one special person for good reason.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's Monday? I forgot as I'm still on vacation bitches!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dexman PE said:


> It's Monday? I forgot as I'm still on vacation bitches!!!


:redface:


----------



## Master slacker

You're another day closer to going back to work. Hope that thought kicks you in the nuts each morning.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

This is a week with two Fridays!


----------



## snickerd3

^ and two mondays...that is the sucky part


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Glass half empty kinda girl, aren't you, snick?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Let's just all agree that it's a week with no Wednesday.


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Glass half empty kinda girl, aren't you, snick?


usually I'm a glass is twice as big as necessary kinda girl, but today yea half empty sort of mood


----------



## Master slacker

wilheldp_PE said:


> Let's just all agree that it's a week with no Wednesday.


But it *does* have a Wednesday.


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm... yeah, I just check the calendar... *Definitely* a Wednesday in there... which is good, since Wednesday is a holiday, and if it weren't for Wednesday, this would be just like any other work week...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> GFY is reserved for only one special person known to this board. I shall forgive your blasphemy this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one become authorized to use such a fitting acronym toward those that are more fortunate to be off where others are not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me, that term is exclusively used for one special person for good reason.
Click to expand...

Thank you for protecting the sanctity of GFY.


----------



## kevo_55

Today is Friday for me!!!


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> GFY is reserved for only one special person known to this board. I shall forgive your blasphemy this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one become authorized to use such a fitting acronym toward those that are more fortunate to be off where others are not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me, that term is exclusively used for one special person for good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for protecting the sanctity of GFY.
Click to expand...


----------



## knight1fox3

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> GFY is reserved for only one special person known to this board. I shall forgive your blasphemy this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one become authorized to use such a fitting acronym toward those that are more fortunate to be off where others are not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me, that term is exclusively used for one special person for good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for protecting the sanctity of GFY.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well we a need a secondary "salutation" for those that have off when others are not. Now taking suggestions.


----------



## pbrme

kevo_55 said:


> Today is Friday for me!!!


Ok fine... I'll also take today as my Friday, since your doing it and all. But just this time.


----------



## Master slacker

How about "GFFY"? Throw in a F'ing...


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> How about "GFFY"? Throw in a F'ing...


Admins?


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about "GFFY"? Throw in a F'ing...
> 
> 
> 
> Admins?
Click to expand...


----------



## MA_PE

nothing wrong with a well-timed---"Bastard!"

or for the ladies "Bitch!"

it's like the little black dress, or a steak andbj, you can't go wrong with the classics.


----------



## csb

Today feels like second Monday. Real Monday and Second Monday have both sucked balls...I hope Thursday is just Thursday.


----------



## Master slacker

No, Thursday is just another day closer to Monday.

Also, "Second Monday"? What are you? A hobbit?


----------



## Supe

Friday for me, too. Taking Thursday as a vacation day, and Friday is my scheduled day off. Most importantly, MIAF and Junior are at a family reunion, so I have the house to myself for the week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wife is at work today (stupid sick/injured people not remembering this is a holiday) and my son is at the grandparents house, so it's just me and my daughter home today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about "GFFY"? Throw in a F'ing...
> 
> 
> 
> Admins?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No, that term and any derivatives of it are strictly reserved, at least for a while.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Master slacker said:


> No, Thursday is just another day closer to Monday.
> 
> Also, "Second Monday"? What are you? A hobbit?


Friggin' Eh! Star Wars would never use that term. And at least SW only spent about 20 minutes dealing with a volcano.


----------



## knight1fox3

Habanero bloody mary anyone?

Nice job on finishing the 15k Dex, btw. Way to snipe 3rd place...LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I figured I was long overdue for my own spamfest, and with some spare time this morning I went ahead and did it.


----------



## Krakosky

knight1fox3 said:


> Habanero bloody mary anyone?
> 
> Nice job on finishing the 15k Dex, btw. Way to snipe 3rd place...LOL


I've been waiting on VT to make me one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I would, but my arms don't reach that far. How about I mail you one in a thermos for now? Won't even have a reason to lace it this way.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I gotta make a pitcher of the infamous pink panty pulldowns this weekend, it's a good summertime drink.

Mix vodka, pink lemonade mix and toss in a can of beer for good measure, haven't had one in years.


----------



## Krakosky

^ I'm coming over.


----------



## Master slacker

VTEnviro said:


> I gotta make a pitcher of the infamous pink panty pulldowns this weekend, it's a good summertime drink.
> 
> Mix vodka, pink lemonade mix and toss in a can of beer for good measure, haven't had one in years.


That actually sounds really, really good right now. Any quantities or is it add / mix it till you think it's good?


----------



## envirotex

Still Saturday for me! :woot:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Master slacker said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta make a pitcher of the infamous pink panty pulldowns this weekend, it's a good summertime drink.
> 
> Mix vodka, pink lemonade mix and toss in a can of beer for good measure, haven't had one in years.
> 
> 
> 
> That actually sounds really, really good right now. Any quantities or is it add / mix it till you think it's good?
Click to expand...

Take a pitcher like you'd get at a bar. Fill it up part way with water, add the lemonade mix per the container, add vodka to taste, pour in a can of beer. Voila.


----------



## Master slacker

That's it. I'm out.


----------



## FLBuff PE

It is NOW Friday. TGIF, everyone!


----------



## mudpuppy

Headed to Vegas, baby, this afternoon!


----------



## FLBuff PE

"Vegas, baby, VEGAS! You're so money, and you don't even know it!"


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!! :40oz:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Remember, What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas. Except syphilis. That $hit'll come back with you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That and a conviction...


----------



## snickerd3

even though it is going to be 104 BEFORE the heat index today, I'd rather be sitting outside in a lounge chair reading a book than be at work freezing my ass off reading a sampling report.


----------



## Rockettt

CHICKENRANCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## snickerd3

i am taking off early today...just can't focus and I need to run errands before leaving for home anyways...


----------



## YMZ PE

Wearing a hard hat all day was not conducive to getting dolled up after work for ladies' night out. Whatevs, it's F- This Sh- o'clock!


----------



## engineergurl

lol, whatever, go check out the pink hard hat pics from the fourth! luv ya!


----------



## YMZ PE

Those pics are adorable! Though I bet the pink hard hat, although classy, still causes hat hair. Luv ya too, and don't stay up too late getting ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Krakosky

Still in TX.


----------



## ElCid03

Of your own free will?


----------



## Krakosky

Lol yes.


----------



## Jayman_PE

mudpuppy said:


> Headed to Vegas, baby, this afternoon!


Hey mud - I'll be in Vegas tonight.


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ PE said:


> Those pics are adorable! Though I bet the pink hard hat, although classy, still causes hat hair. Luv ya too, and don't stay up too late getting ready for tomorrow!


I personally like the swamp girl pics


----------



## mudpuppy

Jayman_PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to Vegas, baby, this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mud - I'll be in Vegas tonight.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I missed your post by about an hour, just now getting back to EB from my trip.


----------



## Master slacker

Rollin' in the pimp car and pickin' up some cheap beer on the way home. "Why the cheap beer?" you ask? Because, for some odd reason, I like the cheap stuff right now. Just a phase, I guess.

In any case, GO TEAM FRIDAY!


----------



## Krakosky

Here's to being unpacked and actually getting to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

YEAAHHHHHH BOOOOYYYYYYYEEEEEEE!!!!!! -Flava Flav


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> Rollin' in the pimp car and pickin' up some cheap beer on the way home. "Why the cheap beer?" you ask? Because, for some odd reason, I like the cheap stuff right now. Just a phase, I guess.
> 
> In any case, GO TEAM FRIDAY!





Krakosky said:


> Here's to being unpacked and actually getting to enjoy the weekend.





Dexman PE said:


> YEAAHHHHHH BOOOOYYYYYYYEEEEEEE!!!!!! -Flava Flav


See you all in the drunk tank later! :wave2:


----------



## pbrme

WWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supe




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Everyday is Friday for me. I wish it were otherwise.


----------



## Rockettt

i like beer. i think im gonna go home and have a few! work days almost doneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

had the sam adams summer ale at the beach last night. wow that stuff was GOOOOOOD


----------



## Krakosky

I tried this beer called in heat wheat that I liked.


----------



## Master slacker

Krakosky said:


> I tried this beer called *in heat *wheat that I liked.


... really...


----------



## Krakosky

Lol...I knew that was going to happen.


----------



## snickerd3

have a bridal shower to go to saturday...woohoo more time with the extended family. just saw them all 2 weekends ago for my cousins wedding


----------



## knight1fox3

^ would you expect anything less?

EDIT: to Krak's comment


----------



## envirotex

checked out...but still here


----------



## snickerd3

i'm pondering the ramifications of a document I just got done reading.


----------



## engineergurl

HA! I just got deleted from our portal system thru which all work comes in and out of... HA! now I can sit and wait for them to add me back in, and compile a list of what I had pending so I can go in and answer them.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, I solved the mystery of the failing coupling. Turns out that installing a low-torque coupling in a high-torque application will cause it to fail. Who'd a thunk?


----------



## snickerd3

Geeze...that would be a wait until monday or tuesday thing around here


----------



## Master slacker

I'm new here and am trying to impress my masters.


----------



## envirotex

Master slacker said:


> Well, I solved the mystery of the failing coupling. Turns out that installing a low-torque coupling in a high-torque application will cause it to fail. Who'd a thunk?


that's genius. i'm impressed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

HAHA!!! Guess who's taking off the rest of the week!

MUWA!!!

MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

bastard.....

I had requested tomorow off to wait for the new matress to get delivered, but they called yesterday saying the springs arrived damaged and the next shipment isn't until Thursday so the delivery had be changed to saturday.

Still taking tomorrow off though.


----------



## pbrme

Capt Worley PE said:


> HAHA!!! Guess who's taking off the rest of the week!
> 
> MUWA!!!
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


Sonofa.... ldman: my friday doesn't start until tomorrow.


----------



## envirotex

pbrme said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA!!! Guess who's taking off the rest of the week!
> 
> MUWA!!!
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sonofa.... ldman: my friday doesn't start until tomorrow.
Click to expand...

you both know what to do...


----------



## Master slacker

GFY, right?


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm like Capt and taking the rest of the week off. Going to go fishing for halibut instead of being in the office. Should be a good time.

May go after some Pink Salmon while I'm down there, hear the run started last week.


----------



## pbrme

^ Go Friday yourself? :huh:


----------



## Master slacker

... something like that


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Go find yourself.

It's another way to say you should take the time and spend it doing something worthwhile. Like f*cking yourself...


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> GFY, right?


hmy:



VTEnviro said:


> GFY is reserved for only one special person known to this board. I shall forgive your blasphemy this time.


----------



## MA_PE

I might take some time off for the halibut myself. Don't think I'll go fishing, though.


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, right?
> 
> 
> 
> hmy:
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> GFY is reserved for only one special person known to this board. I shall forgive your blasphemy this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He's referring to "Go f*ck yourself".

I'm saying "Geaux f*ck yourself".


----------



## knight1fox3

^ FTW


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Why is it the last few hours at work before vacation draaaaaaaaaaag???????


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> Why is it the last few hours at work before vacation draaaaaaaaaaag???????


It helps if you stare intently at the clock. It gives you a chance to watch the time fly by...


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Why is it the last few hours at work before vacation draaaaaaaaaaag???????


I know of a good way to spend that time...bastard.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^Just 12 minutes..maybe less.


----------



## envirotex

Would you people please get out of here? It's only Tuesday!


----------



## Master slacker

Aaaaaaaaaaaand we're back!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Which means it's time for some of you to geaux do something you know how to do so well.


----------



## Master slacker

Geaux Friday myself? :huh:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No, no it isn't Friday.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Normally, I'd be in agreement with Dex on this, but guess what? I am taking tomorrow off, so today is my Friday. :bandevil:


----------



## envirotex

shhhh.


----------



## engineergurl

no, I really think it's Friday... why didn't I just take today off too?


----------



## Dark Knight

Well. it finally happened. My last Friday off. From now on back to regular work schedule. It was a good run.


----------



## YMZ PE

engineergurl said:


> no, I really think it's Friday... why didn't I just take today off too?


How could you not? This weekend should be epic for you!


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I really think it's Friday... why didn't I just take today off too?
> 
> 
> 
> How could you not? This weekend should be epic for you!
Click to expand...

Lol, and yet, here I am sitting at my desk.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> No, no it isn't Friday.


Yes, now it is Friday :w00t:


----------



## snickerd3

Dark Knight said:


> Well. it finally happened. My last Friday off. From now on back to regular work schedule. It was a good run.


were you on a 9 day with every other friday off or a 4 day?

I am always slightly a little jealous of those with the alternate schedules...but we live too far away from work to make it a plausible option.


----------



## Krakosky

I used to work the 9/80 schedule and have every other Friday off. It was amazing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We have the 9/80 schedule available to us, unfortunately I live too far away from work to get the schedule to jive. I have just enough time to drop the kids off at daycare when it opens, drive to/from work, to get the kids about 20 minutes vefore daycare closes.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> We have the 9/80 schedule available to us, unfortunately I live too far away from work to get the schedule to jive. I have just enough time to drop the kids off at daycare when it opens, drive to/from work, to get the kids about 20 minutes vefore daycare closes.


This!!


----------



## Rockettt

I wish i made overtime. last few months been working long days. Unfortunately no OT.

I gotta propose that here! the 9 day schedule is awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Krakosky

We got a survey on potentially having an on-site daycare here. I guess a lot of people brought it up in a recent work place of choice survey.


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm on the 9/80 schedule. It's nice, except on Fridays I have to work (like this one) and take care of both the all-day field inspection AND office work because there's no one to cover me. I've been working 11 hour days with no overtime pay.


----------



## snickerd3

i like my 7.5 hr work day...even though with the commute it is 9.5


----------



## Ble_PE

9/80 here as well and I love it. The one thing that does suck, though, is that I'm so used to the 3-day weekends now that the 2 day weekends seem waaaayy too short.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> i like my 7.5 hr work day...even though with the commute it is 9.5


That's my day.


----------



## mudpuppy

Woot woot, headed to Georgia tomorrow.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's my Friday as well!! Ready for a CAB tonight! :40oz:


----------



## Master slacker

I concur.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

dammit.


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> dammit.


+1 :smileyballs:


----------



## FLBuff PE

mudpuppy said:


> Woot woot, headed to Georgia tomorrow.





Ble_PE said:


> It's my Friday as well!! Ready for a CAB tonight! :40oz:





Master slacker said:


> I concur.


:redface:


----------



## Master slacker

Just kidding. I work tomorrow. But still, after the crazy week so far, tomorrow will be a breeze.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Hey! Look what time it is...


----------



## engineergurl

I really didn't realize that it was Friday until nearly the end of the day.


----------



## YMZ PE

Chillin in my hotel suite in the Palm Desert. Happy weekend y'all!


----------



## Master slacker

HAHA MF'rs!! :Banane36:


----------



## knight1fox3

^^ :banhim:


----------



## Rockettt

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO gotta be almost quittin time..... todays a clock watcher day for sure.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm extra anxious to get home to see the progress of the landscapers today. Plus, tonight is the 1st round of the playoffs in our softball league.


----------



## blybrook PE

It'll be nice to have a couple days away from the regular grind, plus the fair starts today... May have to go check out the midway a couple times in the next week


----------



## Ble_PE

Damn, this afternoon is crawling by. I'm ready for a beer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Time has slowed to a halt.


----------



## Rockettt

beer me! :40oz: :40oz: its 92 hot and sticky. my arse is going to burn when i sit on that black bike seat in an hour


----------



## Ble_PE

tick tock, tick tock


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!!  arty-smiley-048: :beerchug: :bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Go run around a tree...


----------



## Master slacker

F*** YOU!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble, I hope that you enjoy your extended weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Wow, I'm impressed. No name calling or vulgar smilies at all...what's going on??


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday! Let's start this the right way!!


----------



## engineergurl

This is the last Friday of any significance for me for a while... after next Thursday, every day will be a Saturday for me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Where are you moving, EG? Is it because hubby got moved by the Army again?

We have a celebration dinner tonight for two guys that passed the PE and two guys that got their master plumber's license recently. Free food and booze on the company...that ain't half bad. Interesting side note...in Kentucky, if you have a mechanical PE license, you don't have to be a journeyman plumber or have any plumbing experience to sit for the master plumber exam.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Gosh, it seems to have taken forever to get here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Semi-finals and finals for our softball league is tonight. We're the 5 seed up against the 1 seed (we beat the 4 last week in the quarters). We can beat this team (and have beat them in the past), but it will certainly be challenging...


----------



## envirotex

A little funky salsa for your hot Friday playlist...

All. My. Friends. Know the low rider.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rrsj_auEKs


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Supe

envirotex said:


> A little funky salsa for your hot Friday playlist...
> 
> All. My. Friends. Know the low rider.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rrsj_auEKs


That will have to be the first song played in my Catalina for sure when it comes back from paint.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> Semi-finals and finals for our softball league is tonight. We're the 5 seed up against the 1 seed (we beat the 4 last week in the quarters). We can beat this team (and have beat them in the past), but it will certainly be challenging...


We won the first game to get into the finals, but our bats went cold and we lost. Oh well, 2nd place was still pretty good considering we were the 5 seed...


----------



## MA_PE

um....


j/k. nice job.


----------



## cdcengineer

I'm outta here for a long weekend of back-packing and fly-fishing. It's my Friday,you can cry if you want to!!


----------



## Master slacker

For yesterday being your Friday... F*** YOU!

As for today... :bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

Since today is my last day of work... WOOT!


----------



## OSUguy98

Finally.... in 25min I'll be on vacation.... aside from the 17+hr drive each way, I'm looking forward to a week on the beach.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll be on a 3 day weekend due to a rotating company holiday in under 4 hours. Saturday is the white water rafting trip and if the weather doesn't look good for the next 3 days, I'll be there. Otherwise, it's house leveling time!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

4 more hours...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe

Out of here by 11 or so today. Need to go get my stupid Saturn back!


----------



## Master slacker

Get it before it's no longer considered a planet!


----------



## Supe

I think GM already made that decision ¬¬


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

the fall softball season starts tonight. We start our season hoping to improve upon our summer-league 2nd place finish...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> I think GM the government already made that decision ¬¬


Fixed.


----------



## pbrme

Getting paid to golf and drink 2 beers for the company today. The rest are on my dime, oh well.


----------



## snickerd3

gee thats such a hard day's work...


----------



## Master slacker

I've been spamming and playing with an IR camera.


----------



## knight1fox3

Jimmy Buffet concert tomorrow at Alpine Valley. :thumbs:


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Nice...Fins up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's about damn time!!


----------



## Supe

Working from home today.


----------



## snickerd3

leaving around noon today


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Have a 12:30 tee time today.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> Working from home today.


X2


----------



## maryannette

FRI - DAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## envirotex

For your Friday playlist.

I don't usually listen to country music but for Friday night lights...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlXDo5WhQXI


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to hit the road!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

just over an hour away from heading out as well.


----------



## roadwreck

&lt;--- Working all weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3

Will also be getting out of here soon. Place is like a ghost town around here...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And I'm out...


----------



## engineergurl

is it? my life has turned into a rerun of perpetual fridays...


----------



## Master slacker

It's been Friday for me since Monday. Tee hee!


----------



## MA_PE

F%&amp;K Yeah!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Am ready for the weekend; especially after a 2 day work week! Enjoy the weekend all!


----------



## csb




----------



## kevo_55

^^ Damn! I like that one!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

For a short week, this sure has been long. The crazies were out in force.


----------



## Master slacker

P90X recovery drink today is Coors. Tony Horton would understand.


----------



## Master slacker

Let's bump this up, shall we?


----------



## blybrook PE

Agree MS... It's my work week Friday... Gonna be driving the Denali Park Road tomorrow (weather permitting). Am looking forward to the cool weather camping tonight (temps around 32*F). Cold weather camping for me starts at -20*F.


----------



## MA_PE

^Bastards!


----------



## Supe

My Friday too. Will be spending this evening and tomorrow/all weekend thrashing on the RX-Ain't.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm pretty sure today is Thursday. There is no reason to be bumping this thread...


----------



## blybrook PE

It's whatever day the work week dictates... Therefore it's a friday of sorts.


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> I'm pretty sure today is Thursday. There is no reason to be bumping this thread...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE

^ too bad you can immediately tell that it's a plastic toy and not a threat in any sense. That was modeled over a Desert Eagle, and is imediately discounted as being fake if you've ever seen / held / shot a real one.


----------



## Supe

His grip is wrong.


----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


> ^ too bad you can immediately tell that it's a plastic toy and not a threat in any sense. That was modeled over a Desert Eagle, and is imediately discounted as being fake if you've ever seen / held / shot a real one.


_"...You are shrinking, and your two little balls are shrinking with you. And the fact that you've got "Replica" written down the side of your guns... and the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point five O"... written down the side of mine...should precipitate your balls into shrinking..."_



Supe said:


> His grip is wrong.


Looks like the Weaver stance, minus the bent elbow on the supporting hand.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It then appears that your argument is invalid.


----------



## blybrook PE

The Eagle is one heavy mother fully loaded! Even the 357 version is over 5 lbs with a full mag!

Hard as hell to conceal during the summer too...

EDIT - Depending on where this proposed convention is held and the activities scheduled, I could probably pack the setup and we could head to the range!


----------



## envirotex

F'ing Friday is on it's way.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

envirotex said:


> F'ing Friday is on it's way.


F'in' Friday is here!


----------



## maryannette

TGIF!!! Whew ...


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Finally!


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> _"...You are shrinking, and your two little balls are shrinking with you. And the fact that you've got "Replica" written down the side of your guns... and the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point five O"... written down the side of mine...should precipitate your balls into shrinking..."_


_"Why has he got a tea cozy on his head???"_


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!

I only need to make it through the day......


----------



## envirotex

Can this day be any longer?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

IT'S FRIDAY!!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## envirotex

Yep. Let's go with Neon Trees today.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5G9tIe84lE&amp;feature=list_other&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=ALYL4kY05133qmguDVUQ69OC5xsM1Uam7U


----------



## Master slacker

Let's not. How 'bout some MGMT.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmZexg8sxyk

If you're not up for that... how 'bout some *Rock-Fire Explosion *doing MGMT. Dude... the memories from RFE!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGWJbcTvL_M

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## envirotex

Shock me like an electric eel.

That works, too.


----------



## knight1fox3

For your Friday [email protected]#% it dude... 

Heard this song on the way to work and it reminded me of this. LOL

[media]http://youtu.be/SjBBDJ5OiT0


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Good job guys, this is the 2nd week in a row this thread was bumped on the correct day...


----------



## engineergurl

my life feels like a life of Saturdays... Friday most def doesn't mean as much, then again neither does Monday...


----------



## envirotex

Wish I was at the State Fair of Texas having a corny dog at Fletcher's instead of at work on Friday.

And a beer in a paper cup.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm unofficially checked out for the day. I'm looking forward to a beer tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> Good job guys, this is the 2nd week in a row this thread was bumped on the correct day...


I was too busy having fun in Florida to post on Thursday. Sorry I let you guys down.


----------



## YMZ PE

Let the four-day weekend begin!


----------



## kevo_55

It's not Friday for me yet......


----------



## Capt Worley PE

TGIF!!


----------



## cement

hey, two inches of snow in the driveway this morning! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Master slacker

FRIDAY! Fookin' Ah!

I could take Monday off, but it's considered a "floating" holiday... which means I can take any day off that I want.  I may use it next Thursday to make a 4-day weekend. We'll see.


----------



## MA_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Let the four-day weekend begin!


4 days? you must be in America!

no holiday here, just a regular weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

Too bad.


----------



## Supe

TGIF. This has been one of those weeks, where everybody needs everything now that I'm back from the ONE DAY of vacation I took last week.


----------



## Master slacker

That should be a lesson to you... never take vacation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We have the option to sell back vacation time, so at least you get a bonus check for not using it.


----------



## cement

What? you choo choo guys have it way too good. If we exceed our allowable carryover we just lose it.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

cement said:


> What? you choo choo guys have it way too good. If we exceed our allowable carryover we just lose it.


It's not an automatic thing. If we don't do anything, we lose it. But we can file some paperwork ahead of time to cash it out if we want.


----------



## envirotex

Finally. Really need a mental health day.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> Finally. Really need a mental health day.


Here's a mental health concoction for you:


----------



## envirotex

^^^that's good. I like those pickled green beans instead of the olives, tho.

Not nearly, transparent enough, either.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Not the olives, anything but that. I may throw up on you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yummy green olives. They taste even better after floating at the bottom of a Bloody Mary.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Yummy green olives. They taste even better after floating at the bottom of a Bloody Mary.


Indeed. There's this Packer bar that we frequent on Sun. mornings before the noon games that have a great build-your-own bloody mary bar. it's exquisite.


----------



## Master slacker

Time to bump this sh*t, bitches! The next time my chair will see my ass will be Monday!


----------



## envirotex

Me too! I am marked as unavailable in the company Outlook calendar.


----------



## cdcengineer

Tomorrow looks slow. So it's Friday here too!!!!!!


----------



## csb

Two words

First word sounds like duck

Second word sounds like ewe


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Don't have to show up until after lunch tomorrow. May not show up at all. We'll see...


----------



## blybrook PE

If the AC is still going by the time my regular day ends, I ain't bothering to come in tomorrow. The cardboard has helped, but it's still getting cold.


----------



## Master slacker

csb said:


> Two words
> 
> First word sounds like duck
> 
> Second word sounds like ewe


chuck moo? I don't get it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Truck 2?


----------



## blybrook PE

Buck blue?


----------



## YMZ PE

csb said:


> Two words
> 
> First word sounds like duck
> 
> Second word sounds like ewe


First thing I thought of...

Sean Connery: I pose a conundrum to you. A riddle, if you will.

Alex Trebek: I don't want to hear it.

Sean Connery: What's the difference between you and a mallard with a cold? One's a sick duck... I can't remember how it ends, but your mother's a whore.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'll take Anal bum cover for 200...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I'll take Penis Mightier for 400.


----------



## Master slacker

I'll take the rapists for $400.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^I love that ad!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's my Friday.


----------



## Master slacker

*FUH Q!*


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

*pha-q


----------



## YMZ PE

*Pho queue

Except not, because it's my Friday too!


----------



## Supe




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker

Damn red x. But it's still Friday, beotches! :woot:


----------



## blybrook PE

Especially for the board since it'll be closed for the test weekend. Good luck to all applicants!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Especially for the board since it'll be closed for the test weekend. Good luck to all applicants!


Well last time there was "super secret" access to the blog feature on the board. I may try to start another one up for the veterans.


----------



## Supe

Time for my work week to end. Tomorrow I'll be headed to Dick's Sporting Goods to shop for golf clubs, now that my coworkers have convinced me to start. At least maybe I'll actually get some exercise out of it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Supe said:


> Time for my work week to end. Tomorrow I'll be headed to Dick's Sporting Goods to shop for golf clubs, now that my coworkers have convinced me to start. At least maybe I'll actually get some exercise out of it.


I shot 82 today.


----------



## pbrme

^Nice work Wil !



Supe said:


> Time for my work week to end. Tomorrow I'll be headed to Dick's Sporting Goods to shop for golf clubs, now that my coworkers have convinced me to start. At least maybe I'll actually get some exercise out of it.


Going to Dick's to pick out a set eh? Good to see you've caught the bug, it's a relaxing and addicting hobby. Remember to always keep it fun, after all it is costing you money. Practice, practice, drink a beer, practice, ohh look at that... a nice shot, practice, beer, practice... another good shot.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

pbrme said:


> ^Nice work Wil !


Pretty average for me. I'm an 8 handicap, and I probably have 10 rounds in the 70's this year.


----------



## envirotex

It's Friday.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAH9DgGB7oU

I don't want you. I just wanna dance.


----------



## Supe

Going to try to get to the driving range today if I can get my work done early. Place should be deserted, which is good, because my irons game is embarrassing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Semi-finals and finals for the fall softball league tonight. Weather looks like it will cooperate and let us play.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ 10-4 on that. Working through the weekend here...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> Going to Dick's to pick out a set eh?


You need more than one at a time? Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## envirotex

TGIFF. What a week. I'm feeling the need for some Slim Shady.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dcVOmEQzKA

I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but I'm feelin' just a little stressed out from work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Thank goodness it's Friday!!! Who wants a beer??


----------



## kevo_55

Don't mind if I do!!

TGIF!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mmmmm beer


----------



## knight1fox3

^ agreed! Doing a 1920's themed murder mystery dinner tonight that is staged at a local brewery. Looking forward to that and I'm sure a few tall frosty ones will be consumed. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

Holy crap I have no motivation right now. I really need a beer.


----------



## ventilator

Talk about no motivation, I just walked through the office, me and one other guy are the only ones still here. Sucks being the ones who have to pull all the weight.


----------



## blybrook PE

Pull up a stool and get a glass:


----------



## envirotex

Tomorrow is Friday, right? Please tell me it is. Please.


----------



## Supe

I'm taking all next week off to burn some vacation, so I am _seriously_ unmotivated this week.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> I'm taking all next week off to burn some vacation


Same here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sorry to have to do this, but IT'S FRIDAY for me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Sorry to have to do this, but IT'S FRIDAY for me.


----------



## FLBuff PE

:redface:


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, I'm ready for a beer. Come on 5 o'clock!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm on the last glass of a bottle of wine...I'm feeling no pain.


----------



## roadwreck

Bumping this thread since it's actually Friday


----------



## snickerd3

TGIF...too bad a weekend of home improvement lies ahead of me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Busy few days ahead for me. Wife is home today while the warranty repair man finally has a chance to fix some drywall problems, the carpet cleaners will be by today as well. Kiddos have their weekly activities tonight, then my son has a Cub Scouts meeting. Then we have family and friends coming over for Thanksgiving dinner this weekend because my wife works Thurs, Fri, and Sat nights next week.


----------



## knight1fox3

Heading up to the north woods for deer camp after work! :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> TGIF...too bad a weekend of home improvement lies ahead of me.


X2. I'm determined to get the bathroom paint/caulk touched up and finish the paint in the kitchen before Thanksgiving. Not much left really, I have some touch up under the crown in the kitchen where it looks shitty, and then the toe boards in the bathroom need a coat of semigloss white. If I'm feeling really motivated, I'll do the crown in the bedroom and fix the drywall crack near the door while I'm at it.


----------



## mudpuppy

I think tomorrow might be my Friday. Or Sunday. . . which really would be Monday so my Friday wouldn't be until next Wednesday.


----------



## csb

mudpuppy said:


> I think tomorrow might be my Friday. Or Sunday. . . which really would be Monday so my Friday wouldn't be until next Wednesday.


:blink:


----------



## Flyer_PE

After today, my next day at work will be 11/29. Two vacations back-to-back. The first one I get to fly front left seat. The second one will be the first time my son will fly commercial. He's looking forward to flying in the big jet. I'm not.


----------



## pbrme

PBR checking out for the week.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

It is EF (Effective Friday)!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Maybe for you, but some of us still have to come into work on RF (Real Friday). :redface:


----------



## roadwreck

Ble_PE said:


> Maybe for you, but some of us still have to come into work on RF (Real Friday). :redface:


I might have felt bad for you if you hadn't bumped this thread early last week. 



Ble_PE said:


> Sorry to have to do this, but IT'S FRIDAY for me.


----------



## kevo_55

Well, this is Friday for me!!!

TGIF!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for you, but some of us still have to come into work on RF (Real Friday). :redface:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have felt bad for you if you hadn't bumped this thread early last week.
Click to expand...

That's ok, I'll just bump this thread next Thursday...


----------



## MA_PE

Ble_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for you, but some of us still have to come into work on RF (Real Friday). :redface:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have felt bad for you if you hadn't bumped this thread early last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok, I'll just bump this thread next Thursday...
Click to expand...

Bastard!. Hope you enjoy this Friday. :redface:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for you, but some of us still have to come into work on RF (Real Friday). :redface:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have felt bad for you if you hadn't bumped this thread early last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok, I'll just bump this thread next Thursday...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bastard!. Hope you enjoy this Friday. :redface:
Click to expand...

We should all call him at work.

"Hi Ble! What's going on? Oh, really? Man, that sucks. I'm drinking a CAB and grilling brats."


----------



## Ble_PE

Thank goodness for caller id.


----------



## kevo_55

You can't hide from us.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

As mallory Knox once said, "There is no escaping here!"


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait, people are still working this week???


----------



## Krakosky

Physically, not mentally.


----------



## Ble_PE

Krakosky said:


> Physically, not mentally.


x2


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Physically, not mentally.
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

x3


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

BTW, it's my "Friday" too...


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm waiting for pies, then am getting outta here for the rest of the week... Office tradition to get home made pies for Thanksgiving the day before.


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to go home. I hope that everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## csb

I'LL BE BACK TO WORK ON FRIDAY, YOU HOOKERS.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday and I'm leaving work. Here's a pic of a cheerleader jumping to indicate my level of happiness:


----------



## Ble_PE

Oh yea, I almost forgot...  :beerchug: arty-smiley-048: :bananalama:


----------



## Supe

Hoping to bail early tomorrow. Question is, golf or go home and work on car? I'm thinking golf, then go home and work on car.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

It's supposed to be 60+ here tomorrow. Tee time is 12:38.


----------



## Supe

I'm just glad my garage seems fairly well insulated, or at least the garage door does. I've been sitting on the concrete floor and in there for a few hours with just sweatpants and a t shirt and have been fine, even though its low 40's out.


----------



## pbrme

Supe said:


> I'm just glad my garage seems fairly well insulated, or at least the garage door does. I've been sitting on the concrete floor and in there for a few hours with just sweatpants and a t shirt and have been fine, even though its low 40's out.


*w/ english accent*"sakes man, get yourself a rolleround stool... with a parts tray."


----------



## Supe

pbrme said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad my garage seems fairly well insulated, or at least the garage door does. I've been sitting on the concrete floor and in there for a few hours with just sweatpants and a t shirt and have been fine, even though its low 40's out.
> 
> 
> 
> *w/ english accent*"sakes man, get yourself a rolleround stool... with a parts tray."
Click to expand...

Only sitting on the floor because I've been fabricating a new front bumper, and the fasteners are only about 13" off the ground!


----------



## csb

IT'S FRIDAY!!


----------



## Rockettt

BOOOHHYYYAHHHHHH


----------



## pbrme

It's a funk bass line day.&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;&lt;iframe width="420" height="315" src=&amp;quot;http://www.youtube.com/embed/-1YjmXSyHa8?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;


----------



## Supe

Boss decided to go golfing. 1:00 tee time FTW.


----------



## envirotex

Getting out now...


----------



## snickerd3

out of here in like an hr. volunteering at the christmas walk &amp; parade this evening. Then I get to start the disinfecting process on the well before bed....woohoo no water useage for the next 2 days likely.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ glad to not be on well water.


----------



## pbrme

Last day of the week for this guy, at 3:30 the office is shutting down for the company Xmas party. WEEEEEEE


----------



## knight1fox3

Will they have PBR at the party? LOL


----------



## Supe

My Friday today, company x-mas party tomorrow night. Unfortunately, I caught the flu that Junior brought home from school, and will be feeling like shit for it. Perfect timing as always.


----------



## knight1fox3

Our Xmas party is on Sat. Must be the popular weekend for work Xmas parties.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We don't get a holiday party, and I'm stuck going to my wife's on Saturday. I'm lucky enough to be introduced to all the bitches my wife hates working with...


----------



## Ble_PE

We have out Christmas party next Friday. Free food and beer, so I'll be there.


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Will they have PBR at the party? LOL


They're having some catered hors'overderies &amp; desertses, don't know about the booze. I brought a flask of scotch tho... shhhh


----------



## YMZ PE

It's been years since I've worked for an organization that organizes holiday parties for its employees. I think I'm going to make Christmas cookies for my team and the boys in the materials lab.


----------



## blybrook PE

the g/f's office is having their first annual party tomorrow night and I've been invited to go. I catch my flight around 1230 tomorrow. My office does 2, one is a dinner at one of the local establishments that is really f'n good &amp; expensive next Friday night (the 14th). The other one we do is a week after that with a potluck and white elephant gift exchange.

The exchange can be more fun than the dinner depending on who shows up. The dinner is for employee &amp; guest / SO; while the potluck is a family event. All kids under 18 get a gift. Food's not half bad either.


----------



## Krakosky

I wish we had a Christmas party. Last year my manager took our group out to lunch and bowling. Not sure what the plan for this year is. I hear my old group at LM got a new a manager that is hosting a white elephant party at his house. I should just go crash their party.


----------



## csb

We had a retirement party yesterday and we'll have a holiday party next Tuesday and then we'll have a potluck the 20th.


----------



## Supe

Given the massive corporate buyout, we're expecting pink slips to be in the envelopes with our drink vouchers this year.


----------



## Master slacker

I heard from an older friend of mine at my last company that the seemingly annual layoffs have started again. Didn't seem too thrilled considering the 31 years of employment.


----------



## snickerd3

hope that isn't the case supe. They stopped doing the holiday party last year...because people stopped coming. We had to pay for it ourselves and it was always crappy options so I never went. We are having a snack day next week sometime...which with my coworkers means stores bought doughnuts and cookie and chips and salsa. woohoo

Going to mr snicks holiday party which is in January though. At some fancy restaurant in Kansas city.


----------



## Supe

Party last night was actually pretty sweet. It was in the museum itself, so they had various food stalls scattered throughout all of the NASCAR Hall of Fame exhibits. We got to drive the race simulators, do the pit crew challenges, etc. That place isn't cheap to go to in general, so I'm glad I got to see all of it free of charge since I'd never been before.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost forgot that today's Friday for me!!! Going to the company Christmas party tomorrow night and will get to drink some good cold (and free) beer and eat some free food. Doesn't get better than that!!

arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :Banane20: :multiplespotting:


----------



## knight1fox3

^ hmmm. I'm thinking of a clever acronym for this. VT can you help me out???


----------



## Ble_PE

:bio:


----------



## Supe

This has been one of those weeks, for sure. Have to work tomorrow, but will be following with superfluous amounts of beer and racecar.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Ble_PE said:


> Almost forgot that today's Friday for me!!! Going to the company Christmas party tomorrow night and will get to drink some good cold (and free) beer and eat some free food. Doesn't get better than that!!
> 
> arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :Banane20: :multiplespotting:


May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your pubes.


----------



## Ble_PE

You hear that? That's the sound of me opening my beer. The first of many for my long weekend.


----------



## envirotex

Oi to the world! It's Friday!

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX9zQzZzImM


----------



## pbrme

Yay! Squeezing in 6 more hrs, then peacing out.


----------



## mudpuppy

Already left work, headed to Georgia!


----------



## Supe

Waiting for boss to finish a review so I can push it out for signature and GTFO of here!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meeting at 2, then I'll be checking out as well.


----------



## blybrook PE

getting outta here at 4; headed to airport, then the company adult Christmas party at the Turtle Club (RUAT? YBYSAIA).

Already know what I'm going to order, so it'll be a small lunch today 

Enjoy yer weekend everyone! I got some more snowplowing to do tomorrow, otherwise it's R&amp;R.


----------



## Supe

I've got to put up the f*cking x-mas tree.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I'd rather do that than study for my Power Systems Analysis final.


----------



## Supe

I'd almost be willing to trade. Almost.


----------



## Master slacker

fook dis. I'm oot.


----------



## pbrme

Report done? - big fat hell yeah.

Scotch at home? - Big fat hell yeah.

GTFO? YBYSAIA


----------



## knight1fox3

Last day of work for 2012 (or ever?)? CHECK

Grad school class finished? CHECK

A few CABs at home? CHECK!

Happy Friday suckas!!! :th_rockon:


----------



## Master slacker

I concur with kf above. I've already mentally checked out since my problem magnet of a pump install project is nearly complete. I'll enjoy the apocolypse from my couch tomorrow.


----------



## envirotex

Out of here. Right. Now. No more work 'til some time much later.


----------



## FLBuff PE

NOW it is Friday. I'm taking Monday and Tuesday off, and will be hitting it hard again on Wednesday.


----------



## blybrook PE

This is my last office Friday of the year. And I've only gotta be here till noon, then I'm done until Jan 2!

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas &amp; a Happy New Year!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Last Friday and payday of the year. I have zero motivation today.


----------



## snickerd3

my last payday was the 22nd. About time it was friday.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Yay for short weeks.


----------



## pbrme

F yeah B


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Still on vacation. Will be back on the 31st for a half day, then fully back on Jan 2nd.


----------



## engineergurl

it's friday?


----------



## engineergurl

gosh I need to find a job soon.... sigh


----------



## Supe

Live the dream, go be a crossfit instructor!


----------



## snickerd3

Second monday this week wish it were friday


----------



## Master slacker

HAPPY FRIDAY! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^

Fah.

Q.


----------



## envirotex

No. It's Monday. Tomorrow is Friday. With snow.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY! arty-smiley-048:


:redface:


----------



## knight1fox3

FLBuff PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY! arty-smiley-048:
> 
> 
> 
> :redface:
Click to expand...

lusone:


----------



## mudpuppy

envirotex said:


> No. It's Monday. Tomorrow is Friday. With snow.


Sweet! You going skiing?


----------



## pbrme

mudpuppy said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's Monday. Tomorrow is Friday. With snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! You going skiing?
Click to expand...

I put down 8k vertical on my board, snow shoe'd 3 miles, &amp; xcountry'd another 4 miles last weekend. Supposed to lay tracks on another xcountry course in Northern WA this weekend.


----------



## envirotex

Heck no. Going to the store to buy batteries and bottled water and hide out with all the other Texans til it blows over...


----------



## Judowolf PE

Hmmm dare I ask what the batteries are for tex??


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Is Icy Hot involved?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Is it just me, or has ime ground to a halt?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Is it just me, or has ime ground to a halt?


Dunno...what's an "ime"?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

T time, I guess...


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Very glad it is almost the weekend. My parents are coming to visit for my daughter's birthday party! I'm so glad I moved back to the Carolinas and closer to them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Looking forward to the weekend. Will be spending a bunch of time with mini-Dex as we build a pinewood derby car together for cubscouts. The competition is in a couple weeks and we want to get a head start on things.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^That was a lot of fun. I always liked Pinewood Derby.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE

'Bout time...


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

I am glad to see this week end. Not the best of weeks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This has been one of those weeks where I wish it would just get to the weekend, but in the same regard I'm not necessarily looking forward to this weekend because I know I have way too much shit to get done once I leave the office this afternoon...


----------



## knight1fox3

Been a long week too....


----------



## Master slacker

Da troof!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Looking forward to the weekend. Will be spending a bunch of time with mini-Dex as we build a pinewood derby car together for cubscouts. The competition is in a couple weeks and we want to get a head start on things.


"couple of weeks" and you call that a head start. The planning starts moths in advance.

Here are the secrets......

1) make sure the car is a heavy as allowed. I used the official cub scout lead weights, because you break off little pieces. another tactic is to bore out the car and put in lead shot, then epoxy over the shot. Sand/shave car until you measure on a calibrated scale to 5.00g (-0.01)

2) make sure you polish the axles. Put the axles (nails) in a drill and spin them inside fine sand paper (start ~300 and do a couple of finer steps to ~ at least 800-1200+)

3) make sure the wheels are aligned and the car runs straight. Incline a long table and release the car down the slope. Tweak alignment until the car goes straigh without veering to one side. Set the axles so they wont move do to handling/use (expoxy them in)


----------



## Master slacker

Is Pine Wood Derby more of an adult competition with the Cub Scout's name on it? Maybe it's just me. My dad helped me make mine, but didn't tell me do this or do that for "must win" performance.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Is Pine Wood Derby more of an adult competition with the Cub Scout's name on it? Maybe it's just me. My dad helped me make mine, but didn't tell me do this or do that for "must win" performance.


Yes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend. Will be spending a bunch of time with mini-Dex as we build a pinewood derby car together for cubscouts. The competition is in a couple weeks and we want to get a head start on things.
> 
> 
> 
> "couple of weeks" and you call that a head start. The planning starts moths in advance.
> 
> Here are the secrets......
> 
> 1) make sure the car is a heavy as allowed. I used the official cub scout lead weights, because you break off little pieces. another tactic is to bore out the car and put in lead shot, then epoxy over the shot. Sand/shave car until you measure on a calibrated scale to 5.00g (-0.01)
> 
> 2) make sure you polish the axles. Put the axles (nails) in a drill and spin them inside fine sand paper (start ~300 and do a couple of finer steps to ~ at least 800-1200+)
> 
> 3) make sure the wheels are aligned and the car runs straight. Incline a long table and release the car down the slope. Tweak alignment until the car goes straigh without veering to one side. Set the axles so they wont move do to handling/use (expoxy them in)
Click to expand...

1) In the process of doing. I have the weights already, but I need some "fine tuning" of the shape before I can put it on a scale.

2) Already done. Started with a 400 grit to get the burrs off, then went to a 600 grit wet-sand to polish. Also picked up a tube of powdered graphite to help fill in the remaining very small imperfections.

3) Planned.

Right now, I'm almost done with the shaping part, and once that is done I will paint then work on maximizing the weight. Once the weight is figured out, I will then attach the wheels and work on alignment. I've found a couple articles that discusses how to utlize bent axles to both get the wheels up on their edges (minimize contact surface) as well as drive straight.



Master slacker said:


> Is Pine Wood Derby more of an adult competition with the Cub Scout's name on it? Maybe it's just me. My dad helped me make mine, but didn't tell me do this or do that for "must win" performance.


2 cars are being built in my house. My son is largely responsible for his own (although I cut it out for him because I don't trust a 7 yr old with a Dremmel), but I'm going all-out on mine. Our pack separates the kids by grade (so my son is only competing against other 2nd graders), and then we have an "open" class that is open for friends, siblings, and parents. ALL cars have to meet the official rules.


----------



## Master slacker

Ok, I like the fact that there are two "classes". I'm just annoyed about parents taking over and doing the kid's projects (any project) for them. Especially when the project will help the kid develop the skills to ask the proper questions and the skills to perform his / her own work.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Hmmm...you seem less than impressed with Dex's explanation.


----------



## Wolverine

Master slacker said:


> Is Pine Wood Derby more of an adult competition with the Cub Scout's name on it? Maybe it's just me. My dad helped me make mine, but didn't tell me do this or do that for "must win" performance.


 I got beat, er, I mean My son got beat by 0.001 seconds by a guy that sent his car off to be professionally made. #&amp;%&amp;$#
Funny thing was, at the awards ceremony, the kid totally ratted his dad out with glee: "MY DAD sent my car away to be made! AND I WON!!! HAHAHA!!".

I did make my kids do much of the cutting, but the axle &amp; weight work were mine. I use a flat file to get up in the edge of the nailhead junction. Also, I burned the wheels in using the road bike up on a trainer - big wheel make little wheel go fast and works out any vibrations (I give you all this one for free since my PWD days of glory are over).

I recommend getting the car to balance on 3 wheels too. It's only cheating if everybody else isn't doing it too, says Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I've read about the 3-wheel balancing thing too. Honestly, I'll be thrilled if I can get the damn thing to go straight.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

An additional secret is to find some of that oil used in turbines. Dad got some of that for mine and it won. The secret is to make sure you put some one right before the car is turned into the authorities because the effect is short lived.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

To weigh my car down, I glued these flat but surprisingly heavy magnets on the bottom of the car. Added weight without adding drag. I also used that liquid graphite stuff to lube up the wheels.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


> An additional secret is to find some of that oil used in turbines. Dad got some of that for mine and it won. The secret is to make sure you put some one right before the car is turned into the authorities because the effect is short lived.


Turbine oil isn't anything fancy or exotic. I'd bet graphite would be better.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> An additional secret is to find some of that oil used in turbines. Dad got some of that for mine and it won. The secret is to make sure you put some one right before the car is turned into the authorities because the effect is short lived.
> 
> 
> 
> Turbine oil isn't anything fancy or exotic. I'd bet graphite would be better.
Click to expand...

Never did a comparison. Used turbine oil twice. Won once, came in second next year (I forgot to oil the axles before I turned the car in).


----------



## csb

I sold, like, 145 boxes of Girl Scout cookies one year.


----------



## snickerd3

^my mom was the cookie mom so the entire delivery always came to our house.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> An additional secret is to find some of that oil used in turbines. Dad got some of that for mine and it won. The secret is to make sure you put some one right before the car is turned into the authorities because the effect is short lived.
> 
> 
> 
> Turbine oil isn't anything fancy or exotic. I'd bet graphite would be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never did a comparison. Used turbine oil twice. Won once, came in second next year (I forgot to oil the axles before I turned the car in).
Click to expand...

Rules have changed so that you can only apply dry lubricants, so you pretty much limited to powdered graphite. That stuff makes one hell of a mess too.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> I sold, like, 145 boxes of Girl Scout cookies one year.





snickerd3 said:


> ^my mom was the cookie mom so the entire delivery always came to our house.


I raised donations, organized volunteers and upgraded/re-built a bridge that met the ADA requirements across a creek at camp so that girls with disabilities could hike all the way around the lake.... and sold a bunch of cookies...

This is a who's is bigger game, right?

we did something in middle school technology class that I guess is probably like the pine wood derby... the cars we made had little CO2 cartridges and we got to race them down the hallway at school...


----------



## csb

It was more of a comparison to all of this pinewood derby in Boy Scouts vs. I sold cookies and crafted in Girl Scouts. I dropped out at junior high though, so it may have become more than that.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> An additional secret is to find some of that oil used in turbines. Dad got some of that for mine and it won. The secret is to make sure you put some one right before the car is turned into the authorities because the effect is short lived.
> 
> 
> 
> Turbine oil isn't anything fancy or exotic. I'd bet graphite would be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never did a comparison. Used turbine oil twice. Won once, came in second next year (I forgot to oil the axles before I turned the car in).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rules have changed so that you can only apply dry lubricants, so you pretty much limited to powdered graphite. That stuff makes one hell of a mess too.
Click to expand...

No kidding, they used it on all the door hinges in my house. Which are white. With white trim.


----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> Is Pine Wood Derby more of an adult competition with the Cub Scout's name on it? Maybe it's just me. My dad helped me make mine, but didn't tell me do this or do that for "must win" performance.


And that's why you didn't win.



Dexman PE said:


> Right now, I'm almost done with the shaping part, and once that is done I will paint then work on maximizing the weight. Once the weight is figured out, I will then attach the wheels and work on alignment. I've found a couple articles that discusses how to utlize bent axles to both get the wheels up on their edges (minimize contact surface) as well as drive straight.


My expereince is that "contact area" shape, and all these other tweaks don't have a noticeable or repeatable effect on the car's final performance. Freely spinning wheels that track true will get the fastest time. True alignment is difficult without machine shop quality alignment fixtures. The pine is just too soft to hold it that exact.



> 2 cars are being built in my house. My son is largely responsible for his own (although I cut it out for him because I don't trust a 7 yr old with a Dremmel), but I'm going all-out on mine. Our pack separates the kids by grade (so my son is only competing against other 2nd graders), and then we have an "open" class that is open for friends, siblings, and parents. ALL cars have to meet the official rules.


sounds like a "everybody gets a trophy" answer. The cob scout with the dad that "cares the most about him" will win.



Master slacker said:


> Ok, I like the fact that there are two "classes". I'm just annoyed about parents taking over and doing the kid's projects (any project) for them. Especially when the project will help the kid develop the skills to ask the proper questions and the skills to perform his / her own work.


that's because you didn't win.



csb said:


> I sold, like, 145 boxes of Girl Scout cookies one year.


did you (or your mom) bake them? did you win? The winning sales kid is usually the one who mom or dad works for a very large corporation and mom or dad cares about them enough to bring the list in and sell cookies to their co-workers.



csb said:


> It was more of a comparison to all of this pinewood derby in Boy Scouts vs. I sold cookies and crafted in Girl Scouts. I dropped out at junior high though, so it may have become more than that.


I understand the after junior high they have the official sleepovers and pillow fights which help prepare for college sororities.


----------



## csb

My dad was in the Air Force and my mom was a stay at home mom. I peddled those cookies to every house I could find in our town of 30,000 people.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Here's a crappy pic of the two pinewood derby cars.


----------



## pbrme

Where's the gen5 camaro? Cool paint btw.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> It was more of a comparison to all of this pinewood derby in Boy Scouts vs. I sold cookies and crafted in Girl Scouts. I dropped out at junior high though, so it may have become more than that.


yeah, the bridge project was my final thing and I worked on that for nearly my entire JR and SR years of high school between planning, designing, obtaining the donations and then organizing the weekend we worked on it... looking back it was probably a bigger project than I needed to do for the gold award, but I've checked and the bridge is still there 15 years later being used... as long as the camp doesn't close this year.

Scouting was a really important part of my life since neither of my parents were into being outside, it was the only way I had the opportunities for a lot of things I enjoyed like backpacking, kayaking, etc etc etc...


----------



## knight1fox3

Enjoy the rest of your week suckaz! I'm taking an extended weekend to go visit some friends in Little Rock.

IIRC, they live in a dry county too. :blink:


----------



## Ble_PE

^I think I'd prefer to work...


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Enjoy the rest of your week suckaz! I'm taking an extended weekend to go visit some friends in Little Rock.
> 
> IIRC, they live in a dry county too. :blink:


Be sure to pack a "lunch"


----------



## cdcengineer

If by lunch you mean flask...


----------



## cdcengineer

Or handle


----------



## Master slacker

Bumping this for the thread's original intent. IT'S FRIDAY, BITCHES! :dancingnaughty:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Today is Friday for me, too.

MUWA! MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Me three.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> Bumping this for the thread's original intent. IT'S FRIDAY, BITCHES! :dancingnaughty:








Capt Worley PE said:


> Today is Friday for me, too.
> 
> MUWA! MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!








wilheldp_PE said:


> Me three.








I think I speak for most of us here when I say: BASTARDS!!!!


----------



## kevo_55

One more day for me.   

I should just call it quits and start drinking now.


----------



## Ble_PE

kevo_55 said:


> One more day for me.
> 
> I should just call it quits and start drinking now.






I like the way you think!!


----------



## MA_PE

Tomorrow is Friday for me....suckas!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Weavs33

FLBuff PE said:


> weekdays_0e26f5_4188988.jpg


HAHA, i do that on Tuesdays


----------



## pbrme

ES&amp;D workweek.

&lt;--Has had enough, time to crack a cold one


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got my 40 in, yet I can't call it the end of the week yet...


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

If it keeps snowing like it is, today just might end up my Friday too!


----------



## Judowolf PE

Lol...snow days just aren't as fun as they used to be!


----------



## Ble_PE

So, let's bump this thread for the real Friday.


----------



## kevo_55

^^2nd'ed!

The motion is carried! Where's the booze??


----------



## Ble_PE

^I've got plenty, stop by after work.


----------



## MA_PE

Party at Ble's I pick up a couple of buckets of chicken


----------



## Judowolf PE

We got booze and chicken...I'm afraid to ask whet else we need!


----------



## Ble_PE

Hookers and blow of course! You're in charge!


----------



## Judowolf PE

I'm no aficionado, but doesn't porn go with chicken...I'd much rather have the hookers n blow myself!


----------



## Ble_PE

Sharing is caring.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

get to go pick up a couch from my MIL tonight and somehow figure out how to get it upstairs to my bedroom when I get home.

Tomorrow is the pinewood derby race, then the wife told me I HAVE to take the Xmas lights down. Hopefully the weather holds out...


----------



## Judowolf PE

Dex, I hope you're not moving the couch alone...having a place to sleep so close when you're in trouble may be nice tho!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mrs Dex is helping, so yeah, I'll be moving it alone...


----------



## Judowolf PE

I'd plan on sleeping on it the first night too, but that's my house(the wife and I can't move heavy stuff together she says I yell, in my defense when you let go of heavy stuff on steps bad, painful things happen)


----------



## Weavs33

I loved designing and building my pine wood derby car as a kid, never won though, guess its good I didnt become a mechanical engineer. I am much more suited to build the track itself than the actual car.


----------



## csb

WHY DID I GO TO A TWO HOUR PUBLIC MEETING LAST NIGHT AND HAVE TO WORK LATE TODAY?! I SHOULD BE OUT OF HERE AT TWO!


----------



## Judowolf PE

How did the public meeting go, I find them to be interesting, the ideas that john q public comes up with sometimes are hard not to laugh at...


----------



## csb

It was a final meeting before construction, so it was pretty easy. They are much easier once the project is let and we're building it.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Ahh, it's the "too late to stop us now" meeting


----------



## Master slacker

It's still freidat yo! Nomnomnom


----------



## Ble_PE

What do you know, I forgot to bump this thread since today is my Friday!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

It be Friday now, homes!


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Master slacker

Fookin' Ah, mang!


----------



## pbrme

Time to get down like a clown, Charlie Brown.

http://youtu.be/ipjTvRe7-Zg


----------



## Master slacker

Speaking of Charlie Brown, his voice actor recently got into a little bit of trouble. What a blockhead.


----------



## envirotex

^^^He was hitting his dog and threatening to kill it, if his girlfriend didn't get a refund on her b00b job...Poor Snoopy.


----------



## knight1fox3

Boy I really hate to bump this thread on a Tuesday.........................WAIT NO I DON'T! :wave2:

Superbowl bound tomorrow and will be in N.O. for a week! :w00t: Have fun at work suckas!


----------



## Supe

:banhim:


----------



## pbrme

ES&amp;D you foxy dirty pirate hooker.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

What a no 'count mofo.


----------



## Master slacker

I hope you lava sh*t your pants in a crowd on Bourbon Street while throwing up on the pimp next to you who is looking for the dude who didn't pay for his girl's tricks.


----------



## Ble_PE

Not to be one to brag, but today is my Friday!!! I'll be leaving work in 3 hours or so and heading off for a 2.5 week vacay. Hope ya'll have fun!! :w00t: :bananapowerslide: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ Summammabitch!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And people wonder why I said this thread should be locked on all days except actual Fridays...


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker

The truth has been spoken


----------



## Supe

I'm out of here. There are racecars to be built!


----------



## knight1fox3

_Dos thus have thou a mug of ale for me and me mate, for he hath been pitched in battle for a fortnight and has the king's thirst for the frosty brew dos thou might have for thus!_


----------



## Wolverine

IT'S













LET'S GET


----------



## frazil




----------



## envirotex

You know this is all going to lead to Monday again. Gin and Juice, everyone.


----------



## Master slacker

Peace out, homies!


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> _Dos thus have thou a mug of ale for me and me mate, for he hath been pitched in battle for a fortnight and has the king's thirst for the frosty brew dos thou might have for thus!_


_Hold on, I don't wanna pull a hammy_


----------



## FLBuff PE

...in about 6 hours.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Long weekend too!

Yippee!


----------



## YMZ PE

frazil said:


>




How does a dinosaur f* this sh*? By waiting till Friday then posting legit.

I have to work on Monday.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm going to go ahead and bump this right on up to the top. Of course, this should be my off-Friday, but I guess I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Ble_PE

I believe tonight's going to be a beer night...


----------



## knight1fox3

I sense a great disturbance in the force....

....as if numerous EB.com members will soon be posting in this thread that it is their Friday.....

.....and will suddenly be silenced by other board members. :vadar:


----------



## Ble_PE

:banhim: :redface:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## YMZ PE

^ What he said.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yep, my Friday too. Despite having a 5pm flight tomorrow, I'm calling it quits this afternoon.


----------



## FLBuff PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I sense a great disturbance in the force....
> 
> ....as if numerous EB.com members will soon be posting in this thread that it is their Friday.....
> 
> .....and will suddenly be silenced by other board members. :vadar:








Dexman PE said:


> Yep, my Friday too. Despite having a 5pm flight tomorrow, I'm calling it quits this afternoon.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> ^ What he said.




Ya right, like you don't have a short week this week too.


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ What he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya right, like you don't have a short week this week too.
Click to expand...

This ain't my Friday b*tch!!


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ What he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya right, like you don't have a short week this week too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ain't my Friday b*tch!!
Click to expand...



Not mine either. Posted in high anticipation. :bag:


----------



## Ble_PE

Hey, let's watch the [email protected]' language in here!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

What ain't no country I heard of. Do they speak English in I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## mudpuppy

Bastards. :redface:

My Friday isn't until tomorrow.


----------



## pbrme

:smileyballs: Well slap my nut$ and call my Sally, I'll be here all week.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Me too Sally!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Weird. My Friday is on...Friday.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Hey, don't be an @ss and use some [email protected]


----------



## Master slacker

Why does everyone have a short week? I mean, I'm only getting Friday off. You're getting Wednesday AND Thursday AND Friday off.

Bastards


----------



## Judowolf PE

Don't forget to tip your waiters and waitresses, I'll be here all week!


----------



## blybrook PE

My Friday was last week's Friday. Am already on vacation and enjoying the wonderful CO weather...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Why's everyone getting Friday off?


----------



## Supe

I'm getting this Friday off thanks to 10-80 schedules. Which means I'll be answering emails and fielding phone calls from home, instead of the office.


----------



## mudpuppy

One more hour and I'm outta here. Headed to Vegas! :woot:


----------



## Master slacker

[cheerleader]

1... 2... FUH Q!

1... 2... FUH Q!

[/cheerleader]


----------



## Ble_PE

mudpuppy said:


> One more hour and I'm outta here. Headed to Vegas! :woot:










Yea, if you could go ahead and [email protected] yourself that'd be great.


----------



## pbrme

:suicide: Fuq-mi

Ready for a cold one.


----------



## Wolverine

HFS, is it FTS oclock yet?

Dang, it's only 8AM.

FTSOC, where are YOUUUUUUUUU!?!??!?!!??


----------



## envirotex

Time for a little suit and tie...and a martini.

Go on and show 'em who you call daddy
I guess they're just mad 'cause girl, they wish they had it


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo its friday

my sister is coming down this weekend. she is using our house as a hotel while she goes to STL for a friends bridal shower and bachealorette party


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> woohoo its friday
> 
> my sister is coming down this weekend. she is using our house as a hotel while she goes to STL for a friends bridal shower and bachealorette party


Are you gonna crash the bachelorette party?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I certainly plan to.


----------



## envirotex

Out of here!


----------



## Ble_PE

Woot


----------



## envirotex

Dave Grohl's in town! Happy Friday!


----------



## Supe

Working from home (barely) since I'm still sick. Throat was bad yesterday, congestion made me breathe through my mouth all night, so it's horrible today. Can't swallow to save my life.


----------



## pbrme

^ Sucks dude, had a touch of that yesterday. For some reason I feel a lot better today.


----------



## pbrme

Oh yeah, almost forgot.


----------



## blybrook PE

Its FRIDAY!!! WEEEEEEEEE....


----------



## MA_PE

Since last night around midnight we've gotten about 10 inches of snow and it's still coming down pretty good. At least it's Friday


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday everyone!

'aint no problem project getting me down today!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Boom!


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!! :40oz: :bananadoggywow: :Banane20: :Banane20: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## knight1fox3

BRING THE ACTION!

Happy St. Practice Day! 

http://youtu.be/eteWVqVPcTQ


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

For the first time in a while, it's Friday, go fuck yourself!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't get to bump this thread very often outside of actual Fridays, so I'm taking advantage of it by saying:

IT'S FRIDAY BEE-OTCHES!!!


----------



## Judowolf PE

Hey, suck it Dex!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ X 2


----------



## Master slacker

fuh q, bro.


----------



## pbrme

^^ X 3, and mind the step children


----------



## Ble_PE

Sorry about this fellas, but today's my Friday so:


----------



## Master slacker

fuh q, too... sideways...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Summamabitch.


----------



## knight1fox3

:banhim:


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> weekdays_0e26f5_4188988.jpg




defines my today.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## pbrme

^ +1x10^∞

This week sucked monkey balls, if I woke up with my head stapled to the carpet I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I think since Ble and Dex pulled the Friday card early, this would be the perfect opportunity to talk bad about them

Ble touches elderberries. And he likes it. he LOVES it!

Dex, well, as RG will attest, that guy's a dumbass.


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> ^ +1x10^∞
> 
> This week sucked monkey balls, if I woke up with my head stapled to the carpet I wouldn't be surprised.




_"Can I refill your egg nog Ed? Drive you out to the middle of nowhere.......leave you for dead?"_


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think since Ble and Dex pulled the Friday card early, this would be the perfect opportunity to talk bad about them
> 
> Ble touches elderberries. And he likes it. he LOVES it!
> 
> Dex, well, as RG will attest, that guy's a dumbass.


Dammit, my secret's out!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think since Ble and Dex pulled the Friday card early, this would be the perfect opportunity to talk bad about them
> 
> Ble touches elderberries. And he likes it. he LOVES it!
> 
> Dex, well, as RG will attest, that guy's a dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, my secret's out!!
Click to expand...

For all the world to see.

Forsooth, forsooth.


----------



## Master slacker

F this. Time to go.


----------



## Master slacker

Yee-haw, mo fuggas!


----------



## pbrme

I'll see your friday... and raise you a CAB, for he has been pitched a fort night and has a kings thirst for the tasty brevrage.


----------



## envirotex

Let's go.


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone got $20 in their pocket?! LOL

Off for Good Friday! :beerchug:


----------



## FLBuff PE

:redface: 


 :madgo:


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

TGIF!


----------



## Ble_PE

I don't want to rustle any feathers but...

:mf_bounce8: :40oz: :w00t: :bananadoggywow: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Supe

You suck.


----------



## Master slacker

Fuh Q... sideways... with a chainsaw...


----------



## YMZ PE

Ble_PE said:


> I don't want to rustle any feathers but...
> 
> :mf_bounce8: :40oz: :w00t: :bananadoggywow: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:




lusone:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

You both suck. really, you do.


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to rustle any feathers but...
> 
> :mf_bounce8: :40oz: :w00t: :bananadoggywow: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
Click to expand...



It's nice to have some support here. :drunk:


----------



## FLBuff PE

You know what, man? I hope you have a nice Summer session.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> You know what, man? I hope you have a nice Summer session.




Summer thoughts to the both of them.


----------



## Ble_PE

How nice of ya'll to wish us such cheerful and sunny thoug...hey, wait a minute!


----------



## kevo_55

I call a Friday foul on this one!


----------



## MA_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to rustle any feathers but...
> 
> :mf_bounce8: :40oz: :w00t: :bananadoggywow: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
Click to expand...

are you going to the dump on your day off?


----------



## YMZ PE

Haha. I was actually planning to, with the kids.


----------



## pbrme

I'm lost. Summer? :tt:


----------



## Supe

Auto Fair is supposed to start today here in Charlotte. Weather is atrocious, but still would have been better than being stuck here in the office all day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm bolting early for a round of golf then some casinoing for a pseudo-bachelor party (I thought this guy was already married to the woman when I first met them...5 years ago).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## FLBuff PE

Now.


----------



## Ble_PE

You know, you would think that I would feel bad bumping this thread today, but I really don't.  :40oz:


----------



## Master slacker

You'll feel bad after you go fuh kyerself sideways with a chainsaw.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

So it is summer time for Ble.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Normally I would join y'all in BLE-bashin', but...

TODAY IS MY FRIDAY!! HA HA HA HA! FU ALL!


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> TODAY IS MY FRIDAY!! HA HA HA HA! *FU ALL*!




Except me, right?

Right?


----------



## snickerd3

bastards...both of you


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY IS MY FRIDAY!! HA HA HA HA! *FU ALL*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except me, right?
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...

Dude, we're cool.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

FLBuff PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY IS MY FRIDAY!! HA HA HA HA! *FU ALL*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except me, right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, we're cool.
Click to expand...

No. You both bumped a thread on the wrong day, you are not cool.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dexman PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY IS MY FRIDAY!! HA HA HA HA! *FU ALL*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except me, right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, we're cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You both bumped a thread on the wrong day, you are not cool.
Click to expand...



You're absolutely right. We're not cool...we're AWESOME!!!


----------



## Master slacker

douches


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY IS MY FRIDAY!! HA HA HA HA! *FU ALL*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except me, right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, we're cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You both bumped a thread on the wrong day, you are not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right. We're not cool...we're AWESOME!!!
Click to expand...



Awesome Tards!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> douches




Well, that, too.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm really feeling the love here today.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I'll name a HSD after you.

"Whoo-ee! I wouldn't go in there! I just took a gigantic Ble!"


----------



## Judowolf PE

^wow, that's hittin a little below the belt, but it probably goes "plunk" after it drops about 8 inches...


----------



## Master slacker

Not from me. I'll hover while suspending myself by the stall walls to make it a Buff-Ble-SPLASH!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

blybrook PE said:


>


I think F'in Wednesday would be worse for him.


----------



## pbrme

I'm joining this motion, fuhqme I'm ready to go home. Heading for the drunk tamk


----------



## Supe

Checking in from just north of Atlanta prior to my all day Friday interview. HR lady told me dress was business casual and not to bother wearing a suit, so I hope she wasn't bullshitting me. Its already hot out. Going to be a pain in the balls heading home though thanks to rush hour traffic. Took me 4 hours to get here last night, arrived a little after 11, spent an hour or two throwing together a powerpoint presentation (I have to present for 15 minutes) went to be about 2. I'm wiped out from all the travel this week.


----------



## Master slacker

Best of luck on the interview, Supe. I can't see a full day, onsite interview being anything but a positive thing.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Best of Luck Supe!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Despite the fact that today is Friday, I expect that the day will suck. I really hate having to drag around an inspector guy to re-punchlist almost 90 MSE walls that I had already punchlisted over a year ago...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^At least it gets you out of the office.....


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm smoking about 80 pounds of pork tonight.


----------



## Master slacker

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm smoking about 80 pounds of pork tonight.




Don't ask, don't tell... :f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smoking about 80 pounds of pork tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask, don't tell... :f_115m_e45d7af:
Click to expand...

ZZZIIINNNGGGG!

:appl: well played.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Would it help if I called it "pork butt"?


----------



## envirotex

Hmm. Not really. But Happy Friday, anyway.


----------



## Judowolf PE

NICE...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I am ready to go home...like a ghost town in the office today.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I am ready to go home...like a ghost town in the office today.


you should see Boston and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^So I hear.


----------



## Judowolf PE

isn't most of Boston on lock down or something


----------



## MA_PE

yup. Boston and about 5-6 surrounding towns aer under "lock down". In addition to several areas where the suspects lived, went to school, etc. MBTA is down so all events like the Sox game and the Bruins game are cancelled for tonight. They're interviewing a kid at Boston College on TV. They are being told to stay in their rooms. For food, they're being told to eat snacks or make a quick run to the cafe and then go immediately back to their rooms. f'n crazy.


----------



## Master slacker

FTS! I'm out!


----------



## Judowolf PE

I second that...


----------



## envirotex

Yep. No more for this week.


----------



## blybrook PE

and I'm done for the week... L8r Ya'll! Have a good weekend...


----------



## Master slacker

Alright, bitches. AFO to-morr-ow! I'll pick up this work thing again in a little over *three* days. Enjoy your lonely day in Loserville, losers.

:dance:

:wave2: :w00t: :mf_bounce8: :17: :bananapowerslide: :rotflmao: :Banane20:

:gora: :drunk1: :dancingnaughty: :beerchug: arty-smiley-048: :woot: :bananalama: :multiplespotting: :th_rockon:


----------



## Supe

Time to GTFO. Guess I won't be starting the engine this weekend, may as well fabricate the headlights brackets and filler panels.


----------



## Road Guy

Tomorrows Friday and the 4:00 weekly meeting with our director is cancelled!!! Hallelujah! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tomorrow is the grand opening ceremonies, so there isnt really much "work" to worry about...


----------



## blybrook PE

will be leaving the office early to fly down to visit the g/f this weekend. It should be a nice visit, and I'll get some wrenching in... Having to fly down there with a bag full of tools kinda sucks though.


----------



## envirotex

Good luck with the TSA...


----------



## Ble_PE

Leaving early today to get a jump-start on the weekend. :40oz: :Banane35: :beerchug:


----------



## blybrook PE

it's a checked bag; but I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Yep, it's me again. Ready for a beer after this week.


----------



## envirotex

Thinking about heading to see Jimmy Buffet tomorrow instead of this...


----------



## Judowolf PE

you could do both...


----------



## Supe




----------



## Judowolf PE

bet that kid has got some moves!


----------



## MA_PE

...especially in a buffet line


----------



## Judowolf PE

nah, I'm sure he just pulls up a chair to the buffet table...


----------



## pbrme

Wooo hooo! Friday, and payday to boot.

Time for the Java song

http://youtu.be/OC3acoZ3zVk


----------



## Supe

Judowolf PE said:


> nah, I'm sure he just pulls up a chair to the buffet table...






The real question here, is where can you buy those pants?


----------



## Lumber Jim

It's Friday!!

Do the robot!!

It's Friday!!

Do the robot!!

.

.

.


----------



## Wolverine

*IT'S*

*



* 

*



* 

*LET'S GET:*

*



*


----------



## Capt Worley PE

HAHAHA!!! taking off tomorrow and Friday is a holiday, so guess what that makes today for me!!!!!

WOOT!


----------



## envirotex

ha. not funny.


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> HAHAHA!!! taking off tomorrow and Friday is a holiday, so guess what that makes today for me!!!!!
> 
> WOOT!




Now it's my turn. BASTARD!!!  :redface:


----------



## mudpuppy

Confederate Memorial Day? Really?


----------



## Road Guy

they fought for their country also...


----------



## snickerd3

and I thought I had a cushy holiday schedule...geeze. No holiday here until memorial day


----------



## Capt Worley PE

mudpuppy said:


> Confederate Memorial Day? Really?




Look away, look away.....


----------



## csb

Wait...that's a real thing? Confederate Memorial Day?


----------



## snickerd3

Confederate Memorial Day is a state holiday in Alabama, Florida, and Georgia on the fourth Monday in April. In Mississippi it is observed on the last Monday in April. In South Carolina and North Carolina it falls on May 10.


----------



## mudpuppy

How cute.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

csb said:


> Wait...that's a real thing? Confederate Memorial Day?




Dang skippy it is.

I hope there's a Myrtle Manor or Buck Wild marathon.


----------



## csb

Well slap me silly...this yankee learned something today.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Time moves so slowly before a long weekend...


----------



## snickerd3

^good! ;-)


----------



## Wolverine

Hey all you Reb' haters...

I hereby declare it FRIDAY in Georgia!

That's right... FTS, I am outta here for the weekend!


----------



## envirotex




----------



## Master slacker

y'all suck.


----------



## cement

Wolverine said:


> Hey all you Reb' haters...
> 
> I hereby declare it FRIDAY in Georgia!
> 
> That's right... FTS, I am outta here for the weekend!


well played sir


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## envirotex

Friday...y'all.

Well now don't you tell me to smile
You stick around I'll make it worth your while
Got numbers beyond what you can dial
Maybe it's because I'm so versatile...


----------



## blybrook PE

Will be bugging outta the office early, my new Axe arrived today and I want to get it from the post office before the guests arrive.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ready for another "relaxing" weekend...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

envirotex said:


> Friday...y'all.
> 
> Well now don't you tell me to smileYou stick around I'll make it worth your while
> 
> Got numbers beyond what you can dial
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm so versatile...



The ONLY good song on that album. Wasted $15 on that pile when it came out. :madgo:


----------



## Ble_PE

It has been 2 weeks since this thread was bumped to the top. My friends, IT'S FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim

couple more hours...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

And a long weekend at that!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

waiting on the email from bossman saying we can go home early today...


----------



## Master slacker

And here we are.


----------



## Supe

Calling it quits. I'm out. Will be working tonight and tomorrow morning from home apparently! F*ckers.


----------



## envirotex

^^^Welcome to my week, but at least the 2:00 meeting has been postponed.


----------



## Supe

7:30, I think I'm finally done for the day.


----------



## Supe

Apparently not done. First call came at 3:21 am. F this sh*t.


----------



## Master slacker

Indeed.


----------



## Lumber Jim

YOU #%&amp;!?%#!!!!! ldman:


----------



## Master slacker

Hataz gonna hate! :lmao: 

:beerbang:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Have an extra one for me so that I feel better!!

:beerchug:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Another foul week behind me.


----------



## Master slacker

Best of luck to everyone continuing to fight the good fight today!


----------



## Rockettt

3" of rain yesterday in NY. im floating around my office today. this day cant go by fast enough


----------



## envirotex

Thanks for being so considerate MS.

For all of the rest of you...it's Friday!

Are you Rob Base?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Friday before I'm off to the F L A for a week of fun and sun. I have a $hit-ton to get done beofre we leave tomorrow morning, so why am I on here?


----------



## Wolverine

FLBuff PE said:


> Friday before I'm off to the F L A for a week of fun and sun.
> 
> I have a $hit-ton to get done
> 
> Before we leave tomorrow morning,
> 
> So why am I on here?




Cause you're a fly M#$&amp;%F*$(%^

Know how to drink some f#&amp;%^ beer.

Oh, sorry, I thought we were rapping.


----------



## Weavs33

almost time to get these plans to DEP and head home for the day :40oz:


----------



## Master slacker

Oh yeah, f*ck this. I'm out


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yep, it's "F*ck this $hit o'clock". Have a good weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

(sigh) F this S. I'm out to enjoy what's left of my weekend / Father's Day.


----------



## MA_PE

MS. sorry you're slaving away today. I hope you managed to salvage some of Father's Day


----------



## blybrook PE

Its FRIDAY!!! :bananalama:

Sometimes these short weeks can be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

bly, I reserve the right to comment later in a positive or negative manner pending my internal deliberations of taking tomorrow off. Please check back later to review my response.


----------



## blybrook PE

I say short week as there were only 2 days in the office (today being the 2nd). Monday was a field visit to a rural village. By the time I get back to the office, it'll be another short week due to the 4th of July holiday. My office is closing the doors for the 4th &amp; 5th.

I'll try to check the threads while traveling to CA over this next week.


----------



## envirotex

This thread is not supposed to be active today.

2.5 more days left in my week...you guys are not making me happy. :i_cry:


----------



## Master slacker

I'll be working tomorrow. So, bly, eat a big one!


----------



## csb

This post brought to you by the letters F and U.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Follow up post bought to you by the letters C and K.


----------



## Master slacker

Not working tomorrow, biotches! :Banane36: 

I may even leave early. HAHHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## Capt Worley PE

This message bought to you by the letter Y.


----------



## Ble_PE

Followup post brought to you by O and U.


----------



## Master slacker

Shouldve posted this an hour ago... Since thats when i left work! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!






/being ass


----------



## snickerd3

bastard


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Shouldve posted this an hour ago... Since thats when i left work! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> /being ass




I believe there are some posts sponsoered and bough to you by letters of the alphabet. You should read them.


----------



## Ble_PE

I believe we can properly bump this thread now. I'm ready for a cold one! :40oz: :mf_bounce8: :Banane20: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

TGIF!!!


----------



## snickerd3

i'm out of here at about 11:30. Then I have a shit load of stuff to do at home


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Half of today at one office, then drive across town to the other office during my lunch break so I can meet with people that I had been working with at the first office because the project manager is at the other. After work I will be meeting up with my business partners to discuss the financials of a rental property we bought together, then I need to wash the car for a Cancer Fundraiser I will be participating in with my fellow Camaro Club guys. And to top it off I have a softball game tonight at 9. I will be sleeping well tonight...


----------



## snickerd3

t-minus 2 hrs until I can bust out of this place


----------



## envirotex

Car in the parking lot outside my window has an alarm that won't stop going off. I'm thinking that's an inidcation the these are substandard working conditions and I should just leave for the day...


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm sure I'll get some flak, but I've just got to spread the good news:







Also, while searching for a Friday pic, this one was in the search results as well and I figured I'd post it as well:


----------



## Supe

The above picture is the only thing that warrants forgiveness for your Thursday post.


----------



## Master slacker

No forgiveness.

Bastard!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

quasi-Friday for me as well. I have a seminar tomorrow, which basically means I need to bring my back-up battery for my phone because I'll be playing Angry Birds all day...


----------



## Road Guy

I'm off tomorrow but working my part time job so tomorrow is really like me Wednesday? Wait.. Now I am confused...


----------



## roadwreck

Been at the beach all week, so it's felt like every day has been Saturday...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I have a deposition tomorrow...sad face.


----------



## Road Guy

Ughhj. Sorry man.. Those suck!


----------



## Supe




----------



## maryannette

FRIDAY!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

TGIMFF!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

On tap for later today (IFF I can leave by 2'ish) - workout, pool party, margaritas.


----------



## envirotex

Pool party is def what this evening needs...109 in the ATX. It's OK though, it's Friday.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> Ughhj. Sorry man.. Those suck!


It wasn't that bad. Just part of my job.


----------



## Master slacker

Success


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Underground ziplining with my nephew was pretty fun. If you're ever in Louisville, I suggest trying it.


----------



## mudpuppy

I've never bumped this thread before. I guess it's about time I did.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Depending on a possible meeting this afternoon, today may or may not be my Friday as well...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

&lt;--Doing the Friday dance!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'll be doing the Friday dance as well...on Friday.


----------



## Master slacker

Yee-haw, mofuggaz!


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> I'll be doing the Friday dance as well...on Friday.




About the only good thing about our merger so far, is that we get to follow their holiday schedule, which gives us Friday off. Otherwise, I'd have been back in the office Friday, too.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I will be working on Friday, so I have one thing to say to all of you that are off on Friday....

Enjoy your four day weekend, and happy Independence Day.   :unitedstates:


----------



## blybrook PE

It's technically Friday for me as well. 4 day weekend, here I come!

I do have to go perform an inspection on the "true" Friday morning, but that'll only take about an hour to complete; then I'll be free to go back home and work on projects around the house.

Hope everyone has a happy Independence Day. Enjoy the CAB's and the grill. If ya'll have fireworks, enjoy (we're under local gov't order to NOT use them due to local fire danger).


----------



## snickerd3

working friday also...but i might make it a delayed start if the fire works display is actually held this yr. last yr was canceled due to drought, the yr before the weather was operfect but it was the first yr using a computer program to control the lighting of fireworks and it failed the dress rehersal so they got canceled, yr before that it was rained out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We haven't had a fireworks display for years now, mostly due to fire danger. We can climb up on the roof and watch the ones from Denver though.


----------



## knight1fox3

Also doing the Friday dance! :woot:

Have a safe and fun 4th everyone! :unitedstates:

See y'all in the drunk tank later.


----------



## Supe

Heading out in 5. Puppy isn't doing so well after the spaying. She's been vomiting pretty heavily, and is refusing to eat/drink. Will probably end up taking her back to the vet this afternoon for an IV/fluids if her demeanor doesn't change. Poor girl


----------



## Ble_PE

^That sucks, Supe. Hopefully she's feeling better soon!


----------



## Ble_PE

I would say that I'm sorry for bumping this thread today, but after the week I've had, I'm not sorry at all. Have fun working tomorrow suckers!!!

:40oz: :bananadoggywow: :Banane20: arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :dance:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

ass


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Well at least it is Friday now. Been a long week! I like the 3-day weeks better! :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

Friday, and aside from two days of sitting in a conference next week, I'm done with "work" until the 22nd once I leave today!


----------



## Master slacker

All you donkey voids can pound salt. Working nights and I don't know if tonight is my Friday or tomorrow is my Friday. Grrrrrrrr....


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> All you donkey voids can pound salt. Working nights and I don't know if tonight is my Friday or tomorrow is my Friday. Grrrrrrrr....


So I guess we should go ahead and have a little talk then....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Well, well, well.

Since I'm taking the next two days off, guess what today is.

That's right. Friday.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well go fuq yourself!

:redface:


----------



## MA_PE

Ho Lee Fuk says Go Fook Yourself.


----------



## Master slacker

Pound sand, ya bastid!


----------



## csb

I'm all, "Who's the motherfricker?!" and then I see it's CW. Sigh.

Everyone sing along, to the tune of the Mickey Mouse Club farewell

FU- who? you!

CK- why? because you bumped this thread on a Wednesday.

F U C K Yoooooooooou


----------



## knight1fox3

Enjoy.......

........mf'er.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Woohoo, little more than thirty minutes to go. Sadly, I won't be posting any brats grilling/beer drinking posts like I did in the day, but I'll still be thinking of you!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Well, he's semi wild in that he doesn't like to be picked up. He comes when you call him and he wants inside, but the inside cat would murder him.
> 
> I put his cat carrier outside on the porch where he eats with the door open. All this week, when I fed him, I'd put a few nuggets of food in the carrier and pat him as he ate it. Past two days, he went all the way in the carrier. I intend to use that method to get him in. My wife said she'd stand by with the towel to assist basket wrapping him when my cunning ruse failed. She also said, and I wholeheartedly believe it, *that that trick willonly work *once, if it works at all.


Update: She was right.


----------



## Master slacker

bumpity bump, bitches!


----------



## snickerd3

bastard!


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> bastard!


+1


----------



## FLBuff PE

I took an informal poll, and the overwhelming majority of the board would like me to tell you: F off. Bastard.


----------



## YMZ PE

2 more hours at work, then getting ready for a 3-day weekend getaway with my girlfriends and no kids! Woot.


----------



## envirotex

^^^Who said that was OK? Don't you have kids to watch on your day off or something ?


----------



## YMZ PE

I was planning to take them with me to Palm Springs, but Daddy didn't want them to miss their weekend swim and dance lessons. So instead I get to have an actual vacation.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!

Let's get this thread started!!!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ +1


----------



## snickerd3

I finally have work to keep me busy on a friday but I'd rather be reading my book.


----------



## knight1fox3

And boom goes the dynamite....


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> On tap for later today (IFF I can leave by 2'ish) - workout, pool party, margaritas.




Worked out well last time so we'll try it again. :woot:


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## snickerd3

^ i wish i could....but I acutally have to think today.


----------



## blybrook PE

company picnic tonight after hours, then it'll be off to the races on vehicle maintenance this weekend. Gonna swap out the front axle u-joints on the plow truck tomorrow.


----------



## Master slacker

F**k Friday in it's MF'n ass. This day has gone down the sh*thole since 8:00 AM. %$(*#$&amp;%(#@&amp(&amp;$#!!!!!!!!


----------



## envirotex

been in Alamo City all day. TGIMFF


----------



## Master slacker

FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! YEEHAW! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Master slacker said:


> F**k Friday in it's MF'n ass. This day has gone down the sh*thole since 8:00 AM. %$(*#$&amp;%(#@&amp(&amp;$#!!!!!!!!








Master slacker said:


> FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! YEEHAW! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!! FRIDAY!!!




F**k MS in his MF'n ass.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MS

I

I

I

V


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Today is my 2nd Monday this week. I took yesterday off to go to Broncos training camp. So much fun, but now I have no motivation to get things started just to wrap them up tomorrow...


----------



## Ble_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Today is my 2nd Monday this week. I took yesterday off to go to Broncos training camp. So much fun, but now I have no motivation to get things started just to wrap them up tomorrow...




So which one is you? Link.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I was to the left of where the camera was pointed. I was about 10' away from the field at the equavalent of the 40 yd line. And yes, I did stretch with the team too.


----------



## Wolverine

IT'S....











,

LET'S GET:


----------



## Ble_PE

:40oz: :w00t: arty-smiley-048:

Plus my parents are going to keep the kiddos tonight so that means the mrs. and I get a night to ourselves!!


----------



## MA_PE

so who's going to fall asleep in front of the TV first, you or Mrs. Ble?


----------



## Ble_PE

MA_PE said:


> so who's going to fall asleep in front of the TV first, you or Mrs. Ble?




It's sad how accurate this question is...And it will probably be me.


----------



## MA_PE

At least go out and have a nice dinner before you crash. Enjoy the break.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE

Well, I'm out. I hope ya'll groovy cats have a good weekend!

:Banane35: :drunk:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3

TGIF! And Comicon awaits tomorrow.... :bag:


----------



## Master slacker

... lucky... ass... bastard...


----------



## FLBuff PE

Friday and payday! :woot:


----------



## envirotex

This calls for chugging bananas! :Banane35:


----------



## csb

Er...uh...you might not want to say that around this group.


----------



## Master slacker

This week can go F itself.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Happy Friday Eve!


----------



## knight1fox3

As much as I hate to do this (wait no I don't), Friday suckaz!!! 

Irish Fest (my fav) and also Lebowski Fest this weekend. EPIC.


----------



## Supe

Friday for me, too. Shame the weather is supposed to suck balls all weekend. Going to go pick up some metal for the new race car front end and get to work.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Friday for me, too. Shame the weather is supposed to suck balls all weekend. Going to go pick up some metal *and brewskis* for the new race car front end and get to work.


Fixt.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker

Ice maker decided to die this morning. Stupid Friday


----------



## Ble_PE

Already having a beer!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

This post is brought to you by the letters F and U. I am at least 2 hours from my beer at this point.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's my Friday suckers!!! :40oz: arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :drunk:


----------



## Master slacker

ass


----------



## Master slacker

To do list:

1) work

2) cut grass

3) help clean house for...

4) ... pizza party!!!

:th_rockon:


----------



## snickerd3

hoping the warm past few days has warmed up the pool. Need to drive towards STL though sometime this weekend to get new shoes for minisnick....darn kid has scuffed off the sole and managed to put holes in the tops and he has had them less than 4 months


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hopefully be coming home to a repaired back patio. We'll see if the weather holds for that to happen.


----------



## Master slacker

3:30 is going to arrive in roughly 17 minutes in my office.


----------



## Master slacker

GONE!


----------



## envirotex

are we there yet? I'm ready to kick this week to the curb.


----------



## Rockettt

BEER THIRTY


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Since I'm taking tomorrow off....


----------



## Master slacker

BOO-to-the-f'n-YA, bitches! AFO tomorrow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3

^ +1


----------



## Master slacker

4

DAY

WEEKEND

BITCHES!


----------



## mudpuppy

Master slacker said:


> 4
> 
> DAY
> 
> WEEKEND
> 
> BITCHES!




+1, same here!


----------



## Master slacker

This is a good end of say so far. Ome bottle of wine down and many to go. I'm even drinking from a mardi gras cup wit my wife frowning at me and I don't care. Tee hee


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I took today off, not going in tomorrow...how are you supposed to enjoy a 3 day weekend if you don't take the previous 2 days off?


----------



## Master slacker

Drink!!""""


----------



## envirotex

And my time is a piece of wax, fallin' on a termite
That's chokin on the splinters...


I'm a driver, I'm a winner; things are gonna change, I can feel it.


----------



## csb

Soooooyyyyy un perdedor

TWO

MORE

HOURS


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

They're kicking us out in 30 minutes. Gotta get things wrapped up, then it's drinkin time!!


----------



## envirotex

Leaving in seven minutes.


----------



## csb

54 more minutes!


----------



## envirotex

That's a wrap. Back on Tuesday!


----------



## csb

Seven more minutes!


----------



## cement

I guess I could say that I didn't take lunch...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

csb said:


> Soooooyyyyy un perdedor




I used to think he was singing, "Sore, from head to toe."

I'm a loser, baby. So why don't you kill me.


----------



## Ble_PE

Once again, my friends, I must declare that I am grateful that it is Friday at last. I'm sorry that most of you cannot say the same, but, alas, asi es la vida! I do hope that everyone has a wonderful weekend!

And now...







:40oz: :bananadoggywow: :Banane20: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Supe

You suck. I don't even get to enjoy working on the car tonight, thanks to the damned air conditioner


----------



## Master slacker

Off with thee and fornicate thineself!


----------



## FLBuff PE

I fart in your general direction.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Friday for reals!


----------



## Master slacker

For real this time.


----------



## Master slacker

It's go time, bitches! :w00t:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh, it's my birthday. I'm going home early.


----------



## Master slacker

What a long week. AFO FTMFW!


----------



## Supe

My Friday too, and the last one before heading to Chicago for two weeks of training, along with UNSPOKEN FUN AND GAMES next Saturday.


----------



## envirotex

too bad you guys can't handle a friday, that's alll i've got to say.

bring it.


----------



## Weavs33

It's Friday!!!!! going out tonight to celebrate the promotion!! wooo


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's still raining here. Some areas of the state have received 12"+ of rain over the last 24 hours. That may not seem like that much, but the average precipitation for denver is 12" for THE ENTIRE YEAR.


----------



## knight1fox3

So there goes Dex's weekend....


----------



## Supe

The important thing is that he saved the beer.


----------



## Wolverine

IT'S











LET'S GET


----------



## Ble_PE

TGIF!! Man, I need a beer after this week!


----------



## Master slacker

PEW PEW PEW!!!

Hitting the road for Florida tomorrow which means today is my last work day this week! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA TROLOLOL!

:17: :Banane35: :bananalama:


----------



## roadwreck

I think we need to start suspending posting privileges to whoever bumps this thread when it isn't actually Friday.


----------



## envirotex

I hope you get another flat tire.

jk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

envirotex said:


> jk


But not really.


----------



## knight1fox3

I hope Great Stuff Foam goes bankrupt.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I hope someone puts Great Stuff Foam in your gas tank.


----------



## Master slacker

Man I had forgotten what it's like to get trashed on a Wednesday night. This isretty cool!


----------



## ElCid03

But won't your kids be getting up at 0630?


----------



## knight1fox3

Friday suckaz!

And livin' it up in Chicago tonight!


----------



## MA_PE

stay away from the parks on the South Side.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Ya saw that on the news this morning....sheesh....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;--- has no real desire to go to Chicago. Ever.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ normally I don't either, nor Illinois at all for that matter...LOL. But it was a group decision.


----------



## Weavs33

Ugh, it's 2 pm and I've hit my wall, I need a beer


----------



## Master slacker

Well, it's my AFO... and I'm working today... (sigh) Karma, right?

Either way, beer is scheduled to flow this evening as the MIL is babysitting the kids. :thumbs:


----------



## envirotex

In honor of a fallish Friday...The Sweater Song.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHQqqM5sr7g


----------



## Master slacker

Sometimes, I wish Fridays could be longer. Without other issues or people onsite, I can get actual work done! Oh well, at least the CABs flow all the same in the end. :woot:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't like working on Fridays. They typically stir up quite a bit of $hit that can't wait until Monday...


----------



## snickerd3

yep fridays are the day we get the most inquiries from the politcos about urgent issues in their area, but since most aren't working right now is hasn't been all that bad today. Most like to call/email at 3pm on Friday afternoon


----------



## envirotex

Yeah. The "oh crap, I was supposed to do something productive this week, so I'm going to send this email off for someone else to take of it."


----------



## MA_PE

envirotex said:


> In honor of a fallish Friday...The Sweater Song.


where are the puppets?


----------



## envirotex




----------



## Master slacker

F this. Me out!


----------



## Road Guy

Tick,tick,tick


----------



## Master slacker

Alright all you nasty farts, it's Friday somewhere. And wherever that Friday is, it doesn't matter because I'm not working tomorrow. In fact I'm going camping tomorrow. And the wife, on her own without any prodding by me, got a case of beer for the journey. The boys are coming so we'll need the whole case. We're just getting into the whole camping thing so we have a tent, a car, and hope... That's it. Well, we have more than that, but you get the drift. I haven't camped sine cub scouts and that was over 20 years ago. Sh*t imol,d. Anywho, got a magnesium flint thing and wasted half of it yesterday having giggles watching a ginormous white flame burn the driveway and fussing at MS1 to stay back from the fire or his face wold burn off. With that explanation wouldn't you stay back? He sure did. Fire is awesome. I used to like burning all kinds of stuff. Closet pyro, I know. But it's so pretty. Who cares. About work tomorrow and all. The plant is practically imploding. I'm off tomorrow. The sun will still rise tomorrow though, yay.

To all of you who aren't nasty farts, I hope you have a glorious day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ somebody looks like he's already tapped into that case of beer...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ somebody looks like he's already tapped into that case of beer...


My thoughts exactly. LOL


----------



## FLBuff PE

Friday the first. And payday. Boo ya!


----------



## Master slacker

My payday was YESTERDAY!!! HAHAHAHAHA

Oh, TGIF. :bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

How is it that this hasn't been bumped yet? We should be ashamed of ourselves!! I hope that everyone has a great, CAB infused weekend! I know that I will.


----------



## blybrook PE

Cause people are spamming the 10k instead. This thread lost interest.

But am glad its Friday myself. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

LONG WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Your long weekend means my commute on Monday will be shorter...


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Your long weekend means my commute on Monday will be shorter...


x2 or at least faster, the distance will be the same.


----------



## envirotex

^^haha

Glad it's Friday. It's been a long week. catching up on some movies tonight.


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## snickerd3

glad its almost time to go. been choking on post nasal drip all day. so gross.

I think we are going to the shriners circus tomorrow afternoon....need to call minisnicks BBF's mom to confirm since she was going to buy the tickets as a group.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA, are we going to need a NSFW title on this thread too?


----------



## MA_PE

Is this too risque for you?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's not me you have to worry about... :Chris:


----------



## FLBuff PE

MA_PE said:


> friday_035.gif
> 
> Is this too risque for you?


Hell yeah. He's not even wearing pants. WTH.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> glad its almost time to go. been choking on post nasal drip all day. so gross.




Way to bring sessy back one drip at a time.


----------



## Master slacker

Dammit. Y'all suck. This is my scheduled AFO, but instead I'm working nights on an outage. ldman:


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> MA, are we going to need a NSFW title on this thread too?






MA_PE said:


> Is this too risque for you?


LOL!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

So, Friday, we meet again...


----------



## FLBuff PE

Booya!


----------



## snickerd3

welcome old friend...you have been missed


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## envirotex

soooo glad you are here.


----------



## knight1fox3

Agreed!


----------



## knight1fox3

Geez I really hate to do this.........wait no I actually don't.

MY FRIDAY BEOTCHES!!!!! :w00t: :Banane35:


----------



## Ble_PE

Why you good for nothin', no good, sorry sack of...wait, it's my Friday as well. Carry on and party hard!! :40oz:


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL!!! Cheers! :beerchug:


----------



## csb

I came in here to see who I needed to punch in the balls. Looks like a lot of you.


----------



## Ble_PE

csb said:


> I came in here to see who I needed to punch in the balls. Looks like a lot of you.




You need to work on your dirty talk...


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> Geez I really hate to do this.........wait no I actually don't.
> 
> MY FRIDAY BEOTCHES!!!!! :w00t: :Banane35:








Ble_PE said:


> Why you good for nothin', no good, sorry sack of...wait, it's my Friday as well. Carry on and party hard!! :40oz:








FUH Q!!!!

&lt;--- In a seemingly never ending turnaround.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Like this:

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAgX6qlJEMc


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ :facepalm:


----------



## knight1fox3

I meant to post in here yesterday but didn't have time. Friday birthday and the day off! BOOM!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This Friday is better than most because it's the last Friday you'll find me at work this year...


----------



## csb

It's Friday, but I head to inlaws for the weekend. Almost makes me want to be at work.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ good thing you like spending so much time with them.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Last workday of the year!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm working monday and friday of next week and baby permitting the following week as well.


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!! I'm ready for some CAB's!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Tier here!


----------



## NJmike PE

Off to the drunk tank you go.


----------



## Master slacker

First and last day of the work week! :woot:


----------



## snickerd3

no one around today but...It's Friday!!!


----------



## envirotex

and Monday and Friday!


----------



## knight1fox3

Well that seemed to take forever! What's this 5-day work week business?! :huh:

TGIF

School starts back up on Mon.


----------



## Master slacker

FRIDAY! :w00t:

And school starrrrrrrrtttttttsssssss..... NEVER AGAIN FOR ME! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Capt Worley PE

TGIF.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Rough first full week back since the holidays. I need a beer. Or 5.


----------



## Master slacker

Ok, FTS, I'm out!


----------



## engineergurl

I have 27 minutes left today, and then no work until Tuesday. I expect the commute to seem 4 times as long as usual, but it is still MY FRIDAY!


----------



## knight1fox3

:banned:


----------



## engineergurl

whatever


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Real Friday!

Three day weekend!

Hellztotheyeah!


----------



## Wolverine

*[SIZE=36pt]IT’S :[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]. . . [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]. . .[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=36pt]LET’S GET :[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]



[/SIZE]



_[SIZE=10.5pt](editors note: for some reason, it was particularly challenging to get images to load today. But WTH, it's FRIDAY!!!)[/SIZE]_


----------



## Ble_PE

Who has two thumbs and is ready for the weekend?


----------



## Master slacker

Weekend isn't rdy for me


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm not going to be shy about proclaiming the fact that today is my Friday after the week I've had here at work. Don't hate!!






:40oz: :w00t: :Banane20: arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## envirotex

^^^


----------



## Master slacker

Bumpity bumpity bump!


----------



## Master slacker

Was going to take Tuesday and Wednesday off since I worked sh*tty hours this weekend, but due to weather and road closures coming up, this is my ONLY Friday of the week! Next work day is in February!

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

Friday!


----------



## Master slacker

F this. I'm out!


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup, I'm about ten minutes behind that mark. I'm so over this week.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Master slacker

IN... I mean... AT Home on this GORGEOUS FRIDAY! :Banane20:

I have more than Friday alone to be happy, but my expanding on that info will need to wait a day or two.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Last day at work before 8 days in Florida. To say I'm unmotivated today would be an understatement.


----------



## envirotex

So glad to see you Friday!

Why is the week after vacation always soooo long?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh. at least I have a 3-day weekend to look forward to.


----------



## Master slacker

Still frisay bitcha


----------



## Master slacker

Friday FTMFW. Let's celebrate by rocking out with Flaw. Turn it up and sing along. I know you want to.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UAj2AK8C4U

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg_LB63O2g8

:th_rockon: :band: :th_rockon:


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm out of this mutha! Have a good rest of the day slackers!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

See ya!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Free lunch today.


----------



## envirotex

boss just scheduled a meeting.


----------



## Master slacker

I can't believe that I haven't gloated yet about going to Mardi Gras parades and being in New Orleans this weekend. Guess I can start now! First parade in 4 hours! :woot:


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess we'll be seeing you in the drunk tank tonight. Have fun MS.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm about done with today's shit show. See you on the flip side.


----------



## Dug

Hello, Friday. I have just met you and I love you.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> I can't believe that I haven't gloated yet about going to Mardi Gras parades and being in New Orleans this weekend. Guess I can start now! First parade in 4 hours! :woot:


Go get a hand grenade! LMAO


----------



## knight1fox3

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I'm out.


----------



## Ble_PE

^I'm getting close and I think I'm going to need a stiff drink tonight. Might have to break out my ron anejo.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> I guess we'll be seeing you in the drunk tank tonight. Have fun MS.


As a matter of fact, given how my day has gone, I plan on stopping by the Drunk Tank myself.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> I can't believe that I haven't gloated yet about going to Mardi Gras parades and being in New Orleans this weekend. Guess I can start now! First parade in 4 hours! :woot:


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that I haven't gloated yet about going to Mardi Gras parades and being in New Orleans this weekend. Guess I can start now! First parade in 4 hours! :woot:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...

This


----------



## NJmike PE

First one down the hatch. Tastes like more.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ready for #3


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ready for #3


Are ready for #4 yet?


----------



## Supe

This is my 36 hour work week, and I'm coming up on 70 hours. Worst part is that I can't even have any booze thanks to those pesky FFD laws.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for #3
> 
> 
> 
> Are ready for #4 yet?
Click to expand...

Kid, No. Drink, always.


----------



## knight1fox3

It's Friday! Time to kick the tires and light the fires! As tribute to a true "regulator" on this board, this one's for VT:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY


----------



## NJmike PE

I will raise one this evening in his honor


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I will raise one this evening in his honor


I'll join you.......well....virtually anyway.


----------



## snickerd3

I'm out of here! Eye dr appts for me and minisnick. Need to remember to get a refill script for my eye drop allergy meds.


----------



## kevo_55

It's been a tough week.

TGIF!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

What a week. Glad it is (almost) over.


----------



## maryannette

I agree. Worst week I've had in quite a while. Glad this one's done!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## YMZ PE

GD it why didn't I bring headphones to the office today? A couple more hours till the day is done...I wish I could listen to music to block out all these peripheral thoughts and focus only on work.


----------



## Master slacker

Finally home. Now where's the booze?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> &gt;http://youtu.be/cwugjyeSKx4


Damn it RG! [email protected]#*in hate that song. Now I'm crying


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks to RG and that Damn song I have to start over drinking


----------



## envirotex

Some one go warm up the drunk tank...

What a week.


----------



## NJmike PE

I think we'll all have some good company there tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuck. I just downloaded that song. This will be a miserable drinking night.


----------



## Supe

Approaching hour 13.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Fuck. I just downloaded that song. This will be a miserable *EPIC* drinking night.


Fixt.


----------



## Master slacker

Happy Thursday last work day of the week, bitches! :bananapowerslide:


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!

:drunk1:


----------



## Master slacker

Paint room = 

Paint room + beer =


----------



## frazil

I think I'm just about done for the day.


----------



## Ble_PE

After the week I had I could really use a beer! Happy Friday everyone!! :40oz: :bananadoggywow:


----------



## NJmike PE

it is approaching beer o'clock


----------



## Master slacker

The more holes I fill, the more holes I find to fill.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> The more holes I fill, the more holes I find to fill.


&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KTx6PduRBk


----------



## envirotex

I'm in. Starting now.

They call me Hell
They call me Stacey
They call me her
They call me Jane


&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1c2OfAzDTI&amp;feature=kp




Mary-Jo-Lisa


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom! Friday!







Too bad it's exam weekend.... :shakehead:


----------



## envirotex

Exam? What exam?


----------



## blybrook PE

Friday hasn't come soon enuf


----------



## Supe

Working 12 today, 12 Sat, 12 Sun, 12 Mon, 12 Tues...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe

I only get straight time OT


----------



## Master slacker

I don't get any OT.


----------



## Supe

I'm not supposed to, but our hours are so ridiculous that about 2.5 years ago we got approval from the VP of the business unit to authorize it for just our group (3 people). Anything over the just-about-entry-level position is not supposed to get paid OT.


----------



## NJmike PE

No work tomorrow. So.........

It's Friday!


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Word up to that! DAMN!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya well enjoy it slackers! No work for me on Mon.! Opening day at Miller Park!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ya well enjoy it slackers!  No work for me on Mon.!  Opening day at Miller Park!


How is that ballpark? It has a retractable roof, right?


----------



## kevo_55

A long week makes for a wonderful Friday!!


----------



## NJmike PE

kevo_55 said:


> A long week makes for a wonderful Friday!!


I couldn't agree more. However, another late Saturday night may be in my future. Hopefully I won't get that go ahead email today.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker

Working a turnaround all next week, so yee haw today.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya well enjoy it slackers! No work for me on Mon.! Opening day at Miller Park!
> 
> 
> 
> How is that ballpark? It has a retractable roof, right?
Click to expand...

Very cool to see in person. The roof is also impressive to see in action. The tailgating is pretty epic too.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya well enjoy it slackers!  No work for me on Mon.!  Opening day at Miller Park!
> 
> 
> 
> How is that ballpark? It has a retractable roof, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very cool to see in person.  The roof is also impressive to see in action.  The tailgating is pretty epic too.
Click to expand...

I miss tailgating...


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I miss tailgating...


:thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

Tailgating is the one thing that can be done in any weather.


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> The tailgating is pretty epic too.








knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss tailgating...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbs:
Click to expand...



That's cute.


----------



## Ble_PE

And I'm out!! :40oz:


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

supposedly, but it sure doesn't feel like it yet


----------



## mudpuppy

matt267 said:


> Is it Friday yet?




Not for me. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## matt267 PE

mudpuppy said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me. &lt;_&lt;
Click to expand...

Boooo! Puke on your bosses desk so you can go home early!!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me. &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boooo! Puke on your bosses desk so you can go home early!!
Click to expand...

good idea. (I'm seeing a theme for today)


----------



## envirotex

Because the board will be closed to tomorrow, I am posting this early...

Are you Rob Base?

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phOW-CZJWT0


----------



## blybrook PE

Heck, it is FRIDAY around here!

Enjoy the weekend everyone!

For those taking the test, good luck!


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> Heck, it is FRIDAY around here!
> 
> Enjoy the weekend everyone!
> 
> For those taking the test, good luck!


this is true. I better get my posts in now


----------



## FLBuff PE

I have officially entered my Friday. I am taking tomorrow afternoon off.


----------



## TMcKeonPE

Every day is a weekend when you work for your self.


----------



## NJmike PE

TMcKeonPE said:


> Every day is a weekend when you work for your self.


good. get outta here and GFY


----------



## Master slacker

Thinking about making Jell-O® shots now.


----------



## envirotex

How long do they take to set up?


----------



## blybrook PE

That depends on how much booze you put in it!


----------



## Master slacker

If you put much over 1/2 cup vodka in a recipe, it may not set up at all! Did that once in an attempt to make a strong JS, but that rather backfired.


----------



## Master slacker

All we have at the moment are Jell-O® pudding boxes. Trying to concoct something interesting with these...


----------



## blybrook PE

Master slacker said:


> If you put much over 1/2 cup vodka in a recipe, it may not set up at all!  Did that once in an attempt to make a strong JS, but that rather backfired.


Too true, iced vodka helps considerably in increasing content. Forget the exact mix, but they were potent and bordering non-set


----------



## envirotex

Master slacker said:


> All we have at the moment are Jell-O® pudding boxes. Trying to concoct something interesting with these...




Buttery nipple pudding shots?


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you put much over 1/2 cup vodka in a recipe, it may not set up at all! Did that once in an attempt to make a strong JS, but that rather backfired.
> 
> 
> 
> Too true, iced vodka helps considerably in increasing content. Forget the exact mix, but they were potent and bordering non-set
Click to expand...

Can you add extra gelatin? Or use that Jell-O that already has it added?


----------



## blybrook PE

Sometimes you have to in order for it to set properly if the mix is wrong.


----------



## envirotex

Hello there. It's Friday for me.

Love you guys.


----------



## matt267 PE

:ban:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> Hello there. It's Friday for me.
> 
> Love you guys.


damn it! It's only






hump day


----------



## Master slacker

I'm GTF outta here. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Master slacker said:


> I'm GTF outta here. Have a good weekend!


This for me too!!! (after a couple more minutes of spamming)

Happy Holy Thursday, Good Friday, Holy Saturday, and Easter!!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

I can't wait to drink!


----------



## matt267 PE

It is Friday. And a good Friday at that.


----------



## csb

It's Friday! Let's get f'ed up  celebrate with a day of fast and abstinence.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Can we guilt you into getting drunk?


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Can we guilt you into getting drunk?


You're going to need a cake for that....


----------



## csb

^ And I can't eat cake today.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> ^ And I can't eat cake today.


Got hit up the spam thread. You know you want to go back to your roots


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ And I can't eat cake today.
> 
> 
> 
> Got hit up the spam thread. You know you want to go back to your roots
Click to expand...

Don't worry csb, it's non-meat spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ And I can't eat cake today.
> 
> 
> 
> Got hit up the spam thread. You know you want to go back to your roots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry csb, it's non-meat spam.
Click to expand...

I believe the term is vegan spam


----------



## csb

Isn't all spam vegan?


----------



## NJmike PE

we could debate this over in the other thread


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> ^ And I can't eat cake today.


But if the cake told you to get drunk, would you? WOULD YOU?!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ And I can't eat cake today.
> 
> 
> 
> But if the cake told you to get drunk, would you? WOULD YOU?!
Click to expand...

If a cake tells you to do something, you're likely already drunk.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday.

Well for me it is.

:multiplespotting:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

what he said!


----------



## Ble_PE

Thank God it's finally Friday!! This has been the slowest week ever, and it's probably due to the fact that I'll be on vacation for the next two weeks!! This song is fitting for how I'm feeling right now:

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJIB_s_7dcw‎


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm so glad it's Friday. I've got enough hours in to be able to leave early. Let's see if the dopes above me see it the same way.


----------



## knight1fox3

Being my last day at this job (and Friday no less), I can leave early and go to happy hour right? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Being my last day at this job (and Friday no less), I can leave early and go to happy hour right? :dunno:


go now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

What are they going to do, fire you?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being my last day at this job (and Friday no less), I can leave early and go to happy hour right? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> go now
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## knight1fox3

You guys crack me up...


----------



## mudpuppy

Vegas Baby!

:Banane20:


----------



## snickerd3

have fun!


----------



## knight1fox3

FRIDAY! And bound for Comicon in the Twin Cities. 

:bag:


----------



## Master slacker

Totally meant to bump this sh*t this morning. Anyhoo, I'm out of here until Friday, bitches! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Totally meant to bump this sh*t this morning. Anyhoo, *I'm out of here until Friday*, bitches! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


Yeah, that's what most people do on Thursdays...


----------



## Master slacker

Was I drunk


----------



## Master slacker

Oops


----------



## blybrook PE

Am done fer da week. On da road again fer another haul to Fairbanks.

3 day weekend!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only half day today. Have a Grand Opening celebration to go to for one of our program's projects.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, looks like I forgot to bump thus thread today. Sorry everyone! Happy Friday!!


----------



## Master slacker

To every last one of y'all.


----------



## Supe

I will either get this weekend to relax, or will end up working both days. Too soon to tell.


----------



## Supe

Today is officially not Friday. Guess I'll be here all weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

Yay! Weekend work buddy!


----------



## blybrook PE

MMMM, Yeah, I'm gonna just go ahead and bump this thread early...

I'm outta the office till Tuesday; this is my Friday. Enjoy the holiday weekend all!!!


----------



## Road Guy

Moving done?


----------



## blybrook PE

This is the final trip. And getting the house back on the market. Realtor n I are not seeing eye to eye


----------



## Master slacker

F**K YOU DAYWALKERS!


----------



## ventilator

Today is my Friday = 4 day weekend


----------



## Supe

Today is my Tuesday. Supposed to be off for a four day weekend, have already been told I'll be working tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## Master slacker

Back to the world of the living. Now to get used to sleeping at noght again...


----------



## envirotex

sometimes the night shift is fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> sometimes the night shift is fun.


...said no one ever.


----------



## Master slacker

Working nights has it's benefits - no meetings, fewer people bothering you, being the responsible person, cooler, etc... But the transitions from day to night and night to day suck


----------



## matt267 PE

Today is Friday. It's also a payday before a long weekend. It doesn't get much better then this.


----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> But the transitions from day to night and night to day suck


True. The only times I've had to work nights it was a 1 to 2 day stint. I wanted to work the day also for the extra pay hours otherwise it just wasn't worth completely screwing up my schedule, so it just sucked.


----------



## envirotex

The times that I've had the night shift for field work, it has been over a couple of weeks, usually from midnight to 9. It does screw up your body clock, but when I was working nights, that meant I had the mornings to do other stuff...like touring the local area.


----------



## envirotex

Anyway. It's Friday. And a three day weekend.

I'm ready.


----------



## Ble_PE

I would just like to say TGIF MFers!!


----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

For only working three days this week this is been a long mother fucking week


----------



## matt267 PE

yup, it's Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Today is kinda like Friday for me.


----------



## Supe

Ban him.


----------



## Road Guy

Will do!


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> Ban him.


X2


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's take a deep breath and just relax. Put the ban hammers down and slowly step back.


----------



## Road Guy

must resist..only wednesday..arghhhh


----------



## Flyer_PE

Now would be a really good time for Matt to call RG a name.


----------



## matt267 PE

Flyer_PE said:


> Now would be a really good time for Matt to call RG a name.


 then I'll become guest_matt267.

I'm all set. I think RG is a great guy, one of the most dedicated and talented forum owners out there.


----------



## Judowolf PE

This may not be a good time for this since the ban-hammers are out and swinging, but I can one up Matty, it's my Friday and I'm flyin out to Vegas for a four day weekend...


----------



## matt267 PE

^ ban him more.


----------



## Judowolf PE

LOL...thanks Matt, I try to save ya and you throw me under the bus!


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, I'll have an extended weekend to think about my actions.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 said:


> Well, I'll have an extended weekend to think about my actions.




Hey guy who might soon be a former member here... I'm in you're town. It's more than 3 hours notice. Want to meet up for a beer somewhere within walking distance of my present location at about 3? I can see a big JC Penney out the window from where I'm sitting and I know I can walk about two blocks to some places.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> must resist..only wednesday..arghhhh


LOL!!!! Awesome.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Apparently 4 hours notice doesn't work either.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sapper said:


> Apparently 4 hours notice doesn't work either.


You're getting closer though.


----------



## Master slacker

May a hundred bags full of "f*ck you" hit you in the face.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> must resist..only wednesday..arghhhh


----------



## knight1fox3

The next one to post in the Friday thread on a WEDNESDAY gets the Hulk treatment.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> The next one to post in the Friday thread on a WEDNESDAY gets the Hulk treatment.


One of my favorite scenes from that movie.

Oh, and BTW, today is my Friday too. If anyone needs me, I'll be at Comiccon...


----------



## knight1fox3

Comicon FTW!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Supe

Taking a coworker out to lunch for his farewell, and then GTFO of here around noon.


----------



## envirotex

Yep. Headed that way, too.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm out at noon too. Margaritas anyone? First round is on me.


----------



## NJmike PE

damn. that sounds tasty fox. I'm thinking of stopping off at buffalo wild wings this afternoon, even if it is out of the way from my home commute


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't ban me, it really is Friday.


----------



## Ble_PE

Thank God!!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Don't ban me, it really is Friday.


Ban him anyway


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## iwire

indeed is friday..left work early, got a ride back from a co-worker instead of taking subway...  Having a cold one soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup, that's dinner for this wonderful Friday.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hmm.....something seems to be missing....


----------



## NJmike PE

In hand, my friend. In hand.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> In hand, my friend. In hand.


And what's the word on those Jello shots??? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

She sux. Worthless noobs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I also do not see any bacon. F-noobs


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yup, that's dinner for this wonderful Friday.


Is that spam and bbq sauce?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> I also do not see any bacon.  F-noobs


Good catch. You are correct


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's dinner for this wonderful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that spam and bbq sauce?
Click to expand...

Spam!? No my friend. Ribs, hot dogs and beer. It does need bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

No spam? Dude, you disappoint me. But, add bacon and you're all set.


----------



## MA_PE

Throw some chicken on to round it out and pick up a bottle of jacks (for seasoning of course)


----------



## envirotex

Oh. Yeah.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ee3C2m3OXE


----------



## Supe

Decided to stay in FL an extra day to try and relax. They extended the conference room rate, so good enough.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This is my 2nd Monday and 2nd Friday this week. I was in the office on Monday, then took Tue-Thurs off, and back to work today. I'm so f-tired this morning...


----------



## csb




----------



## Master slacker

envirotex said:


> Oh. Yeah.
> 
> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ee3C2m3OXE




fixt

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks7f-UZNeug


----------



## envirotex

Either way works for me.


I really dig the cool leisure suits from the horn section, though...


----------



## NJmike PE

Peace out bitches. See you in the drunk tank.


----------



## akwooly

six hours then a weekend of salmon fishing!


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Peace out bitches. See you in the drunk tank.


We spent the morning cleaning out 1 of our labs. Then the boss took us out to lunch complete with beer. And then we just stayed there. LOL!

Rough afternoon at the office...


----------



## NJmike PE

Last day of the week for me. Off til Tuesday.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ who is going to swing the first ban hammer?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Last day of the week for me. Off til Tuesday.


have a good 4th.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> ^ who is going to swing the first ban hammer?


Shut up dick



matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last day of the week for me. Off til Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> have a good 4th.
Click to expand...

Thanks you too.

And try to stay out of the truck stop bathrooms. have some dignity for yourself.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> And try to stay out of the truck stop bathrooms. have some dignity for yourself.




"For a good time, call NJmike!!"


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> And try to stay out of the truck stop bathrooms. have some dignity for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "For a good time, call NJmike!!"
Click to expand...


----------



## YMZ PE

NJmike PE said:


> Shut up dick




This, but toward that dick who's off till Tuesday.


----------



## envirotex

Working today, leaving for the lake tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Working today, leaving for the lake tomorrow.


Are you on the east coast? I hope you stay away from the hurricane.


----------



## NJmike PE

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, but toward that dick who's off till Tuesday.
Click to expand...

don't hate the player, hate the game


----------



## knight1fox3

Also last day this week. Looking forward to an extended holiday weekend.

And if Flyer is reading this, I plan to break into some of that Serbian hooch for some of the festivities. :beerchug:


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working today, leaving for the lake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on the east coast? I hope you stay away from the hurricane.
Click to expand...



No. Enviro-*TEX*...


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Yeah, like how FL Buff lives in Florida.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working today, leaving for the lake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on the east coast? I hope you stay away from the hurricane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Enviro-*TEX*...
Click to expand...

I still hope you stay away from hurricanes.


----------



## knight1fox3

What about these kind? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What about these kind? :dunno:


so you're saying that you enjoy the drinks with cute umbrellas in them?

:ghey:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


good point. I forgot that disclaimer.

Thanks Dex


----------



## Supe

I thought I had tomorrow off. Turns out, I have an 8:30 am doctor's appointment


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about these kind? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying that you enjoy the drinks with cute umbrellas in them?
> 
> :ghey:
Click to expand...

Again I revert to this post: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=663&amp;page=222#entry7205664

Pain train is comin'....

On a side note, a hurricane from Patty O'Brien's is pretty good and can mess you up.


----------



## envirotex

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Yeah, like how FL Buff lives in Florida.


Well...my avatar bio does say that I'm in The ATX.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working today, leaving for the lake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on the east coast? I hope you stay away from the hurricane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Enviro-*TEX*...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still hope you stay away from hurricanes.
Click to expand...

Here's the forecast...Just so you don't worry...


----------



## mudpuppy

^Yuck, that looks awful.

Glad the weather is going to be perfect here all weekend, sunny and highs in the mid 70s.


----------



## Master slacker

In this bitch and drinkinf


----------



## akwooly

You in wrong thread brah.


----------



## YMZ PE

I hear crickets in the office this morning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Already got the email saying we can leave early this afternoon. :woot:


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> Already got the email saying we can leave early this afternoon. :woot:


but is it paid or do you have to use vacation/personal time to do so


----------



## csb

It's "shhh...don't tell anyone" time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already got the email saying we can leave early this afternoon. :woot:
> 
> 
> 
> but is it paid or do you have to use vacation/personal time to do so
Click to expand...

It's paid. Management acknowledges the fact that productivity is garbage the last couple of hours before a holiday weekend so instead decides to just let us go home instead of continuing to waste everyone's time.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> ^Yuck, that looks awful.
> 
> Glad the weather is going to be perfect here all weekend, sunny and highs in the mid 70s.


 lusone: Same here and loving it.


----------



## Road Guy

Being the FNG here with minimal vacation ill be working a half day tomorrow so I don't have to take LWOP for the vacation :-


----------



## snickerd3

Half day tomorrow is still ok...most festivities don't start until the evening anyways.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But what about the parade? He won't be able to see the kids on their bikes decorated with balloons and streamers...


----------



## Road Guy

Damn sure hate to miss that.... Will there be people chasing them with baseball bats?


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, no posts in here for 7/11?!

Got some friends coming into town. Probably stop off after work to get some tasty beverages and put in some GoT since they have yet to see S3 and S4. :thumbs:

Any GoT drinking game recommendations? Ha ha...


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, no posts in here for 7/11?!
> 
> Got some friends coming into town. Probably stop off after work to get some tasty beverages and put in some GoT since they have yet to see S3 and S4. :thumbs:
> 
> Any GoT drinking game recommendations? Ha ha...


free slurpees from 7-11


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, no posts in here for 7/11?!
> 
> Got some friends coming into town. Probably stop off after work to get some tasty beverages and put in some GoT since they have yet to see S3 and S4. :thumbs:
> 
> Any GoT drinking game recommendations? Ha ha...
> 
> 
> 
> free slurpees from 7-11
Click to expand...

Free slurpees would be the only way to survive anything to do with George RR Martin...


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Any GoT drinking game recommendations? Ha ha...




If you want to f* em up, take a drink every time someone dies? (the Red Wedding's in Season 3, IIRC)


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> Any GoT drinking game recommendations? Ha ha...


Uh... Drink the beer?


----------



## Road Guy

fuckin 5 day work week!

guy at the 7-11 wasnt to happy to be giving out free slurpee's today...I dont think its in his nature to give anything away (you make your own 7-11 stereotype)


----------



## envirotex

A little reggae music...

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFy6vu9gaJA


----------



## knight1fox3

I truly hope you all have a wonderful Friday at work. Headed to the company picnic in about an hour for food, beer, and kickball! 

Cheers,

-KF


----------



## csb

(shakes fist)


----------



## NJmike PE

I can only hope this occurs today while we are enjoying our wonderful Friday at work.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That was a picture from last year's kickball tourney.

I will be heading up to my parents house tonight to spend a nice weekend up in the mountains. hopefully I'll be able to get out and do a couple short hikes (weather permitting).


----------



## envirotex

One less problem without you...Sorry for the Top 40, but it's how I feel today. At least it has eye candy...

FTS.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS1g8G_njx8


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I honestly didn't know Iggy was white (or British) until just a couple of days ago...


----------



## csb

Ariana Grande still looks 13.


----------



## csb

Curiosity got the better of me. She's 21- born in 1993.

Excuse me while I go get my walker.


----------



## matt267 PE

here


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Who's buying the first round?


----------



## blybrook PE

NJMike cause he started early


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> NJMike cause he started early


----------



## NJmike PE

Drinks on me. I've got an extra two grand to spend


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you win the lottery?


----------



## NJmike PE

You could say that


----------



## matt267 PE

Cool


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I very rarely get to bump this thread early, so I will fully exercise my right today:

It's my Friday!!!

4-day weekend without any electronic communications. It will be awesome!


----------



## Road Guy

I'm trying to get some mileage out of this meme


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## akwooly

It's my FRIDAY as well!!! Peace I'm outta here.


----------



## Supe

Bring out the BANHAMMER.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

My Friday suckaz!


----------



## FLBuff PE

:redface:


----------



## Road Guy

FLBuff PE said:


> :redface:


X 1E6


----------



## Ble_PE

I would join in with the mad emoticons if not for the fact that it is also my Friday. So enjoy kf!


----------



## snickerd3

mine too, I am out of here in 1.5 hrs


----------



## akwooly

FU all.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Been in training all week. Class wrapped up around 10:30, went to lunch with the group, and my weekend starts in another 2.5 hours. This job is a pretty nice gig so far.


----------



## envirotex

Some one please wrap this week up. I am done.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> Some one please wrap this week up. I am done.




me too... but I am looking at it from the perspective, I'm working this weekend anyway, what does it matter if I put in another 30 min today


----------



## akwooly

Time to punch out. Or is it thyme?


----------



## blybrook PE

it is THYME!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## engineergurl

I do believe at this time next week, I'll be on a plane.... possibly drunk. Until then, I will have to be satisfied with a plain old Friday which sounds more than appealing.


----------



## Supe

Everyone else is out today, and the calls have been coming in non-stop. This shit blows.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and someone left cupcakes on the filing cabinet. I'm not sure who brought them or how old they are and I don't care.


----------



## knight1fox3

Matt sneaking out to his car....


----------



## FLBuff PE

This has been a long week. The office manager and lab/field manager are out on vacation, visiting their son in Washington (they are married). I have been wearing four different hats at the office this week. TGIF!


----------



## akwooly

wHOOO! Friday! participating in the strength series at the state fair this weekend. Bly come check it out!


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> wHOOO! Friday! participating in the strength series at the state fair this weekend. Bly come check it out!




I'm going to be walking around both tomorrow &amp; Sunday. May run into ya there! One nice thing about living about a mile from the fairgrounds is that I don't have to deal with parking BS!


----------



## Road Guy

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Wolverine

*IT'S*











*LET'S GET:*


----------



## MetsFan

Whoooo! Leaving at 3 today.


----------



## knight1fox3

Been lab testing all week so I'm not sure when I plan to leave. Place is like a ghost town anyway. One thing is for certain, there will be some sort of beverage that contains hops later on.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Been lab testing all week so I'm not sure when I plan to leave. Place is like a ghost town anyway. One thing is for certain, there will be some sort of beverage that contains hops later on.








+






=


----------



## FLBuff PE

:th_rockon: :40oz:


----------



## csb

Goodbye to this week!

Goodbye to the Giant Rolling Turd!


----------



## NJmike PE

yeah, I need this day to be over. I have 0% desire to finish or do anything further today


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm so ready for this day to be over and the weekend to start.

Wood chipper pickup at 0900 tomorrow; who wants to help wreck some havoc?


----------



## NJmike PE

got room in that thing for my MIL


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE

I do believe that it is time to hit the road. Ya'll folks have a good Labor Day weekend!


----------



## MA_PE

I might just bail now too


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm stuck here. everyone is still here.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm slowly starting to close up shop. Will be hitting the road soon too I think. I'm sure I'll be on EB over the weekend but have a good Labor Day weekend everyone! :thumbs:


----------



## csb

1.5 more hours!


----------



## envirotex

Getting in here.


----------



## NJmike PE

ok peeps, bosses are gone, NJ is not outtie. have a good holiday weekend and see you in the tank.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll be in the tank later tonight and tomorrow night too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mixing my first write now


----------



## iwire

ya..i emailed my boss (he works offsite) to let him know I am planning to leave around 2pm today, then he emailed me back and tell me i can leave @12pm if i want since i have enough hours lol


----------



## knight1fox3

Been a long week. I like 4-day weeks much better. Like last week. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

agreed. gonna stick around for another hour and then I'm calling it quits for the week.


----------



## Wolverine

_*F. T. S. !!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## NJmike PE

Wolverine said:


> _*F.    T.     S.    !!!!!!!!!!!*_


I second that. Time to medicate my kids and make them go to bed.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Beer works great!


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer is how I'm medicating myself


----------



## Wolverine

*FAAAAAAA... THISSSS .... SHIIIITTAAAAAAKEEEEEEEE!!!!!!*







FTS. I'm going mountain biking at Tahoe. Friday starts now.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ban him


----------



## Supe

^ This


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today is brought to you by the letters F and U.


----------



## snickerd3

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

This is applicable today. No workie workie tomorrow.


----------



## FLBuff PE

:redface:


----------



## MetsFan

Hoping to leave early today, we'll see.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## kevo_55

What day is it now?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sorry guys, T-minus 5 hours until I'm off to Utah for the rest of the week.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Damn, no Friday love in almost a month?? I know, you're all thinking it's not Friday, what are you talking about? Well, it is Friday for me and I'm fu*kin' lovin' it!! I do believe I may imbibe in several alcoholic beverages this evening. Not even sorry.


----------



## Supe

Ban him.


----------



## Ble_PE

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## FLBuff PE

BASTARD!


----------



## snickerd3

double bastard


----------



## kevo_55

Triple bastard!


----------



## Lumber Jim

Not as flashy as Ble...

But FRIDAY all the same!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## envirotex

Friday...

Simply having...


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it beer o'clock yet? Rough night with two sick kids.


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Is it beer o'clock yet? Rough night with two sick kids.


close enough. go for it.


----------



## NJmike PE

at least I now have it writing. Thanks MA


----------



## snickerd3

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy

*crickets* Is everyone off work today or what?


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm here all day but it's good to work prior to pigging out all day tomorrow!!

Shouldn't there be sprinkles falling like rain and unicorns running around being its Friday and Hump Day all wrapped into one??


----------



## snickerd3

here all day


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm working today, bot off tomorrow and friday


----------



## Dark Knight

Am punished at work. Off tomorrow and Friday. Already have plans for Friday.

Question is where to go kayaking tomorrow. We have no plans.


----------



## csb

Here today and Friday.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Here today and Friday.


at least take a cab (not the drinking kind) to work on Friday, just expense the fee. You've earned.


----------



## MetsFan

3 pm is the rumored closing time here. We'll see.


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here today and Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> at least take a cab (not the drinking kind) to work on Friday, just expense the fee. You've earned.
Click to expand...



You know how I know you don't work for the government? "expense the fee" AH HA HA HA...good one.


----------



## snickerd3

^i was thinking the same thing!

we get tomorrow off for thanksgiving, but friday is also a holiday for us.


----------



## csb

Friday is a day that's optional, but the offices have to remain open. I volunteered to be the one from our crew.


----------



## snickerd3

i'm taking one for the team and volunteered to be here the day after christmas. Which isn't a holiday like the day after thanksgiving.

well actually i should probably ask daycare if they are open the day after christmas...we usually aren't around so it hasn't mattered. they aren't open friday...hummmm


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Friday is a day that's optional, but the offices have to remain open. I volunteered to be the one from our crew.


Kiss ass


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> Here today and Friday.


:facepalm:


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Lumber Jim

MetsFan said:


>


I love this because it's true!!!


----------



## mudpuppy

Not only is it Friday, it's my last work day of the year!!!!

:multiplespotting: :th_rockon: :bananalama: :leghump:


----------



## csb

Screw you people who take a month off!

But happy friday.


----------



## Supe

4 more days of work, and then I'm off until the 5th of January.


----------



## MetsFan

Lucky... I'm working till the 24th. 8 work days left.


----------



## engineergurl

Supe said:


> 4 more days of work, and then I'm off until the 5th of January.




HA, I only have 3 more left for the year!


----------



## snickerd3

Friday!!!!!! lots to do this weekend.


----------



## P-E

8 here too. Unfortunately this may be the dreaded weekend of Christmas shopping. Mrs birthday in a week too.


----------



## snickerd3

11-12 days left until the end of the year


----------



## NJmike PE

7.5 days to go, then I'm off from the 25th until the 5th


----------



## csb




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Debating taking some time off around the holidays. It's not if I will, it's just how much.


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl7o1EB0sYI


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

When the boss man told me I couldn't leave early


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## maryannette

Yes!!! Friday!


----------



## envirotex

Finally.


----------



## snickerd3

thank heavens!!!! two "mondays" in a week the past two weeks has sucked big time.


----------



## P-E

Guess what day it is?

Beer beer beer beer beer.


----------



## Master slacker

Breakfast is served!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## P-E

Master slacker said:


> Breakfast is served!


Yum


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

How did you know I like milk with my donuts?


----------



## Supe




----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## P-E

Hi ho hi ho it's off to the pub we go.


----------



## Wolverine

*IT'S*











*LET'S GET:*


----------



## Road Guy

http://youtu.be/tFGqx7i1MdQ


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

This Friday has sucked so far!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Just what I'd expect for an end to a crappy week.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Look forward to the CAB of your choice tonight, SNAPE. Don't dwell on the past week. May your weekend be relaxing, and the CABs plentiful.


----------



## Road Guy

Hope your weekend is better!

These past two weeks have been very shitty, however we have the car loaded up and we are headed up for a weekend of skiing!!

It is supposed to be a blue sky weekend!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ You and half of the state. Hope the highways don't entirely suck.


----------



## Road Guy

It's thick past Idaho springs! This is When it's nice to have the winter park option and pull off well ahead of the tunnel....


----------



## FLBuff PE

Weekends like this are when I'm glad I live 30 minutes from Snowmass.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah but you probably also live 30 minutes from a grocery store also  . 8 years and ten we can move to Rifle or someplace......


----------



## Supe

7:00 Saturday morning, and I'm in the office...


----------



## NJmike PE

That's some bullshit right there


----------



## Supe

Yep. Already over 60 hours on the week, with another 10 guys in here with me combing through lab test results and crunching numbers.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bleh. I know that feeling. No thanks. Hopefully you brought a six pack with you.


----------



## Road Guy

I bet the guys that work at the wind mill farms are not working today!


----------



## Road Guy

The gods must have been with us last night... Mostly a speed limit drive up here......1.5 hours to WP.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Supe said:


> 7:00 Saturday morning, and I'm in the office...


Sorry...hope you get out of there soon.

My weekend is getting a little better. It's finally dry enough to do some yard clean up. Not going anywhere with kids, one has been sick.


----------



## cement

After hurricane winds last night, it's a bluebird day. I'm going to ry some snowshoeing in the nation forest.


----------



## Supe

Parade outside for something, what exactly, I have no idea. MLK maybe? Either way, I'm throwing in the towel. I can't exactly concentrate with fire trucks blowing horns/sirens and a bunch of South Park episode-esque guys on catalog-bought Harleys burbling around.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


> Yeah but you probably also live 30 minutes from a grocery store also  . 8 years and ten we can move to Rifle or someplace......


2 minutes to grocery store, movie theater and restaurants, smart ass. 

edit: this post brought to you by guest_FLBuff PE


----------



## Road Guy

I look forward to checking out this "grocery store "this summer.. Can you stand on one end and throw a tennis ball all the way to the other end?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> I look forward to checking out this "grocery store "this summer.. Can you stand on one end and throw a bowling tennis ball all the way to the other end?


fixt


----------



## FLBuff PE

:redface:


----------



## P-E

Soco already open


----------



## engineergurl

power-engineer said:


> Soco already open




gonna regret that, you should have gone with the wild turkey


----------



## Master slacker

Sh*t. If i don't get drunk tonight I will be shocked.


----------



## P-E

We also got tequila, brandy and some orange crap. Will have to see what is best on the snow cones.


----------



## matt267 PE

I might self medicate tonight.


----------



## engineergurl

power-engineer said:


> We also got tequila, brandy and some orange crap. Will have to see what is best on the snow cones.




it'll probably be the orange crap, HA HA HA


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> I might self medicate tonight.


Why wait?


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might self medicate tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Why wait?
Click to expand...

good point :40oz:


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soco already open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna regret that, you should have gone with the wild turkey
Click to expand...

What?! NO! But then again had a bad experience w/ WT in college. One of those where even the smell makes me nauseous.



Master slacker said:


> Sh*t. If i don't get drunk tonight I will be shocked.


LOL. Is that a challenge? Can we get some hand grenades up in here (inside joke)?



matt267 said:


> I might self medicate tonight.


Guess we'll see everyone in the drunk tank to night. What will be the theme?


----------



## P-E

How about fire. I ll be burning things later.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Guess we'll see everyone in the drunk tank to night. What will be the theme?


The ideal gas law.


----------



## P-E

Next stop brewery, only 10 more miles.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we'll see everyone in the drunk tank to night. What will be the theme?
> 
> 
> 
> The ideal gas law.
Click to expand...


----------



## P-E

Woodstock brewey!


----------



## Road Guy

Woodstock,Ga?


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> How about fire. I ll be burning things later.


----------



## MA_PE

Last day off. Back to work Monday. Definitely time for some CABs


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Woodstock,Ga?


New Hampshire


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


>


I think I had this poster...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

F r i d a y!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> F r i d a y!!!!


Jello shots!


----------



## NJmike PE

No drinking for this guy on Friday nights until may. Would be difficult to sit through 9 hours of the Academy with a hangover.


----------



## Road Guy

The good news is that today is Friday

The bad news is that tonight is my night to work bingo for five hours taking money from people ( Who should be saving their money )so that my kids band can take their money


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

B-I-N-G-O,

B-I-N-G-O,

B-I-N-G-O,

and bingo was his name-o!


----------



## P-E

B-I-N-G-E

B-I-N-G-E

B-I-N-G-E

And binging went the wine-o


----------



## FLBuff PE

This week can lick my sack.


----------



## Road Guy

Really can't fucking believe I have to waste a whole fucking Friday night....


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> Really can't fucking believe I have to waste a whole fucking Friday night....




Show up drunk. It'll be more entertaining for all involved.


----------



## Road Guy

Ducking white trash heaven


----------



## Road Guy

Packed house and there's not a woman here I would want to see partially naked....


----------



## Road Guy

I'm not even supposed to be here today!


----------



## Road Guy

Still fucking here!


----------



## Road Guy

Lots of neck tattoos, face piercings and flat brim denver broncos hats....


----------



## Road Guy

Lol-ever been so tired you acted drunk? Ha a bad head cold last night... It was still going till 12:20 AM and i just said "fuck this shit" and went to my car to sleep... My 15 year old had to work bingo with me last night also and woke me up at 1:30 am and said they were done and "people were asking where I went" lol....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Almost friday!!!!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The thirteenth!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Time to find the superstitious and have some fun!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I didn't even think about it until someone mentioned it. I was like, oh, it is.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I didn't even think about it until someone mentioned it. I was like, oh, it is.


This


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## P-E

Damn MBTA Train 45 min late. I should be at the bar by now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## maryannette

Friday, the 13th! Happy day!


----------



## knight1fox3

I posted this one yesterday. LOL


----------



## Ble_PE

After the week I've had, it's about f*$kin' time it's Friday!


----------



## P-E

Just arrived in Newark. I really hate this place. Only beer can make it better.

Correction: tequila, rum and vodka can also make it better.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Damn, it's Friday and I'm at work!


----------



## matt267 PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Damn, it's Friday and I'm at work *consuming jello shots*!


Fix'ed


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF.

I'm with you Ble. I need some beer!!!


----------



## Road Guy

What sucks about this Friday is that Wednesday was supposed to be my Friday....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, it's Friday and I'm at work *consuming jello shots*!
> 
> 
> 
> Fix'ed
Click to expand...

Nothing fixes working on Friday when you are typically off.


----------



## envirotex

Finally, Friday, you are here. [emoji7]


----------



## matt267 PE

Beerday


----------



## P-E

Beer time at the airport bar.


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Just arrived in Newark. I really hate this place. Only beer can make it better.
> 
> Correction: tequila, rum and vodka can also make it better.


No amount of any of the above makes that shit hole, or the Armpit state that is in any better. 
True Story.


----------



## Supe

Ah, Newark airport... where the world is your urinal!


----------



## envirotex

Today is the day![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji483]


----------



## csb

WHO BUMPS THIS MFKING THREAD EARLY!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Maybe they are off tomorrow.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I'm off tomorrow!! Yeeeeeee-ha!!


----------



## csb

We're a predominately Jewish DOT, so we work tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy

You would think they would take the day off since after all they were responsible for his resurrection


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Today is my Friday!!!

And what did I do...

Met with client

Project paperwork and budget reviews

Gave a presentation to the student chapter engineering societies at the local university

Came home and dealing with tons of taped plastic filled eggs (too much candy and plastic eggs!!!)

Gotta get ready for crawfish boil tomorrow, family is coming

I'm tired, and too much to do!


----------



## Lumber Jim

csb said:


> We're a predominately Jewish DOT, so we work tomorrow.


My company has turned this way now too (maybe because we're regulated by the DOT?  )

Had to take a personal holiday...


----------



## kevo_55

What a good Friday to have a Friday!

/pun off


----------



## csb




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ He's winking with the wrong eye. Most wink with their right. Creepy.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wink with my left eye.


----------



## MA_PE

well then, that explains it.


----------



## frazil

I don't wink often, but when I do it's with my left eye. Do you even have references to support that statement Dex?


----------



## envirotex

People tend to wink with their non-dominant eye. I am left-handed and my dominant eye is the left...I wink with my right eye.


----------



## NJmike PE

T-minus 90 minutes until beer o'clock


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> T-minus 90 minutes until beer o'clock


Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> T-minus 90 minutes until beer o'clock
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet?
Click to expand...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAgX6qlJEMc


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL!!! That [email protected] movie. Awesome.


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer me...


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer tastes delicious. I'll have another please


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a new belt.


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny. I need new pants


----------



## matt267 PE

Did you sh!t yourself again?


----------



## NJmike PE

So...


----------



## envirotex

Where's the tank?


----------



## envirotex

18 minutes.

And I know what you came here to do

Now bust it open let me see you get low
It's going down for real.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8Cg572dafQ


----------



## P-E

Oh well I didn't get anything done this week either. Almost beer time.


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Oh well I didn't get anything done this week either. Almost beer time.


That sounds pretty productive to me. 
:beerchug:


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


>


The answer is easy, you spam eb.com.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Which is precisely what I'm doing


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is easy, you spam eb.com.
Click to expand...

Is there something else you do at work?


----------



## matt267 PE

^ only if I have to.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

My Monday hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## knight1fox3

It's Friday!!!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrRy06k2keA


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## csb




----------



## FLBuff PE

Boom!


----------



## NakedOrangie

Friday fun day! Thanks to my 4 1/2 schedule, I only work 7-11am on Fridays! :woot:


----------



## kevo_55

It's been a long week. TGIF!!!!!


----------



## MetsFan

NakedOrangie said:


> Friday fun day! Thanks to my 4 1/2 schedule, I only work 7-11am on Fridays! :woot:




I miss working for companies that did that.


----------



## knight1fox3

NakedOrangie said:


> Friday fun day! Thanks to my 4 1/2 schedule, I only work 7-11am on Fridays! :woot:


Then off to happy hour??? Jello shots?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## envirotex

Did slacker make that?


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it FTS o'clock yet?


----------



## NakedOrangie

MetsFan said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday fun day! Thanks to my 4 1/2 schedule, I only work 7-11am on Fridays! :woot:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss working for companies that did that.
Click to expand...

 Just find a new company that pays more AND has a 4 1/2 schedule!



knight1fox3 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday fun day! Thanks to my 4 1/2 schedule, I only work 7-11am on Fridays! :woot:
> 
> 
> 
> Then off to happy hour??? Jello shots?
Click to expand...

Priorities list Costco shopping followed by wine.


NJmike PE said:


>


I approve this message!


----------



## NJmike PE

Good. Now make them for the board


----------



## NakedOrangie

Turned off the brain for the weekend.

Huh? What am I supposed to make? Upside down carrot cake with vodka?


----------



## matt267 PE

keep the carrots and just deliver the vodka.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> keep the carrots and just deliver the vodka.


I second this


----------



## knight1fox3

The fox thirds this...


----------



## envirotex

Carrots are definitely an impurity in this case.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

:redface:


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble posted a selfie on FB after a few beers...


----------



## Ble_PE

Don't hate!


----------



## NJmike PE

hated


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I'm thinkin it's a whiskey type of weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ken 3.0 said:


> I'm thinkin it's a whiskey type of weekend.


You buying the first round?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I got a bottle of Jim Beam Devil's Cut, see you at 8.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinkin it's a whiskey type of weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> You buying the first round?
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## kevo_55

You are my idol Ble!


----------



## NakedOrangie

Ken 3.0 said:


> I'm thinkin it's a Bulleit bourbon type of weekend.




Fixed.


----------



## knight1fox3

kevo_55 said:


> You are my idol Ble!


Ble was on American Idol? :huh:


----------



## NJmike PE

It may be able 1600 on a Friday and I'm still at work, but at least I'm doing it in style.


----------



## Baconator

Soon it will be Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

When is then, now?


----------



## matt267 PE

now is now.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

When will then be now?


----------



## NJmike PE

Thank you Ken. Matt has zero skill when it comes to movie quotes


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE

I like the way ble thinks


----------



## P-E

Baconator said:


> Soon it will be Friday


Correct again amazing


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Thank you Ken. Matt has zero skill when it comes to movie quotes


Matt has very little skill with much of anything.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ken. Matt has zero skill when it comes to movie quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Matt has very little skill with much of anything.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ken. Matt has zero skill when it comes to movie quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Matt has very little skill with much of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## kevo_55

Gotta put in a full day, but TGIF!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

You



Ken 3.0 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ken. Matt has zero skill when it comes to movie quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Matt has very little skill with much of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +2
Click to expand...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> You
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ken. Matt has zero skill when it comes to movie quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Matt has very little skill with much of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +2
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So, mike saying something is fine but when I do it you take offense???
Lighten up Francis.

[emoji3]


----------



## matt267 PE

I ain't even mad.

Hell, it's Friday and a pay day. I'm cool. Really I am.


----------



## P-E

Open season on Matt?


----------



## matt267 PE

Negative.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb




----------



## NakedOrangie

Pay day Friday, hells yeah!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What's the point of this bomb scare if we have to come back to work...dammit


----------



## Baconator

I predict there isnt a bomb.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> What's the point of this bomb scare if we have to come back to work...dammit


Seriously?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Seriously.


----------



## matt267 PE

glad everything is ok.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Everyone cleared out...stood outside for an hour while bomb squad/police/fire department checked it out. Got the all clear and now back at work. Was seriously tempted to say screw it and go home.


----------



## P-E

Hear that. I would have at least took off for a while.


----------



## knight1fox3

NakedOrangie said:


> Pay day Friday, hells yeah!


So first round on you?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay day Friday, hells yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> *So first round on you?*
Click to expand...



Literally? Body shots?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ we still have yet to confirm NO's gender.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## knight1fox3

^ haha! That's awesome. _&lt;cracks a cold one&gt;_


----------



## P-E

more beer mike?


----------



## envirotex

I heard it all before
So don't knock down my door
I'm a loser and a user so I don't need no accuser
To try and slag me down because I know you're right
So go do what you like
Make sure you do it wise
You may find out that your self-doubt means nothing
Was ever there

You can't go forcing something if it's just
Not right

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmJxtgmsqAE

Friday.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No time to search the world around, cause you know where I'll be found. When I come around.


----------



## P-E

3 hrs to miller time


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need something strong to drink...anyone want to bring me sumfin?


----------



## MetsFan

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I need something strong to drink...anyone want to bring me sumfin?




I got some 151 and cranberry. Is that strong enough for you?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No alcohol for a while for me, Dr's orders.


----------



## NJmike PE

This is on the agenda for this evening


----------



## csb

Dexman PE PMP said:


> No alcohol for a while for me, Dr's orders.









On a similar note:


----------



## Road Guy

This has been a hell of a long week for a short week


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> This has been a hell of a long week for a short week


x2


----------



## P-E

MetsFan said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need something strong to drink...anyone want to bring me sumfin?
> 
> 
> 
> I got some 151 and cranberry. Is that strong enough for you?
Click to expand...

That reminds me I have that at home too. Why the cranberry?


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottoms up! See you in the drunk tank tonight


----------



## Road Guy

That's great it starts with an earth quake birds and snakes and arrow planes Lenny Bruce is not afraid


----------



## knight1fox3

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I need something strong to drink...anyone want to bring me sumfin?


Jello shots? :dunno:


----------



## P-E

And I feel fine


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Bottoms up! See you in the drunk tank tonight


is that fireball - JD style? I haven't seen that before.


----------



## NJmike PE

MA_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottoms up! See you in the drunk tank tonight
> 
> 
> 
> is that fireball - JD style? I haven't seen that before.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's not too bad. Actually it's mostly cinnamon tasting and at 70 proof, that can be very dangerous


----------



## knight1fox3

^ so mix it with apple cider and you have yourself some apple pie? :blink:


----------



## NJmike PE

Good call. I only have apple juice so I'll try that and let you know the outcome


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Good call. I only have apple juice so I'll try that and let you know the outcome


How'd it go?


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly! Need more Tennessee fire. This could be my new go to drink


----------



## knight1fox3

^ might have to join you. Been studying all day. Don't think I can take anymore...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Good news is that today is this week's Friday.

Bad news is that I go under the knife tomorrow and will be a whiny little baby on the couch for the rest of the week.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Good news is that today is this week's Friday.
> 
> Bad news is that I go under the knife tomorrow and will be a*n even bigger* whiny little baby on the couch for the rest of the week.


fixt

:thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE

with no alcohol to pass the time, either. Good luck Dex. I hope things go well.


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is that today is this week's Friday.
> 
> Bad news is that I go under the knife tomorrow and will be a*n even bigger* whiny little baby on the couch for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> fixt:thumbs:
Click to expand...

Felt bad laughing at this one. Hope you have a quick recovery Dex.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good luck Dex.

You can ban Mike when you get back.


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> with no alcohol to pass the time, either. Good luck Dex. I hope things go well.


x2


----------



## Lumber Jim

knight1fox3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> with no alcohol to pass the time, either. Good luck Dex. I hope things go well.
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

X3


----------



## knight1fox3

No Friday posts today?! It's even national donut day! Does beer go with donuts? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> No Friday posts today?! It's even national donut day! Does beer go with donuts? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer goes with anything!


----------



## P-E

Picked up two growlers of local brew. Beer goes best with more beer.


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> Picked up two growlers of local brew. Beer goes best with more beer.


 Prove it.


----------



## FLBuff PE

This is my Friday. Heading to FL to visit my folks tomorrow, coming back next Thursday. I'll already have 5 hours of OT by the end of today for this week...


----------



## snickerd3

mine too!


----------



## envirotex

We are drinking beer at noon on Tuesday. (My goal in one month...bringing on the vacay!)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgmBaE1cqD4


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

Clocked out and headed to Yellowstone and grand Tetons for a week, njMike is in charge


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Clocked out and headed to Yellowstone and grand Teton for a week, *njMike is in charge*




Well, this placed is screwed.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

And for my first order of business....


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> And for my first order of business....


Hurry back RG before he renames the site to JerseyBoards.


----------



## NJmike PE

Am I still in charge?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ depends on the agenda....


----------



## NJmike PE

Well then I guess I need to know which agenda puts me in charge...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MA_PE

NJs in charge. Where is the EB corporate tab open so I can order a beer and a shot?


----------



## P-E

Just picked up a growler and a half of Trillium beer. Double dry hopped IPA.


----------



## NJmike PE

Second glass of fireball and apple cider in already


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Second glass of fireball and apple cider in already


----------



## NJmike PE

He's yeaj


----------



## akwooly

Straight up Jameson brah. Fireball tears my guts up. Or that could have been because my buddy and I finished a whole bottle one night around the campfire.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mixed with Apple cider is gooooolld


----------



## envirotex

It's national martini day. Here's to the vesper.


----------



## NakedOrangie

It's Friday and I have a baseball game to attend! Beeeeeeeeeerrr


----------



## akwooly

Yeah! Friday! empty growlers that need to be filled!


----------



## MA_PE

Wtf. That should be full growlers that need to be emptied.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

League softball tonight. Weather looks good so far...


----------



## akwooly

I emptied those last night brah. time to refill to empty!


----------



## P-E

On the way to ocean city md Long drive. Need beer.


----------



## MA_PE

That is a long way to go for beer.


----------



## P-E

Still beats working.


----------



## NJmike PE

NakedOrangie said:


> It's Friday and I have a baseball game to attend! Beeeeeeeeeerrr


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> On the way to ocean city md Long drive. Need beer.


Should have stopped in Newark


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to ocean city md Long drive. Need beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have stopped in Newark
Click to expand...

Brother in law lives in Kearny. I'll be back there.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to ocean city md Long drive. Need beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have stopped in Newark said no one ever.
Click to expand...

Fixt


----------



## Ble_PE

Bigray would be proud!


----------



## MA_PE

Hey where's pbrme been?


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> Hey where's pbrme been?


Ya. Wish he still came around. Funny guy. Still active on FB, just not so much on EB. For whatever reason. Was awesome to have had a PBR with him though in person. =)


----------



## P-E

Pbr is the drink of choice in my drinking club too bad he isn't around.


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> Pbr is the drink of choice in my drinking club too bad he isn't around.


Always liked u PE. Despite the ban requests


----------



## P-E

Thx fox. All in good fun I hope


----------



## knight1fox3

Ha ha, just messing with you.


----------



## P-E

I'm easy to mess with after a bunch of beer.


----------



## Lumber Jim




----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pbr is the drink of choice in my drinking club too bad he isn't around.
> 
> 
> 
> Always liked u PE. Despite the ban requests
Click to expand...

I was serious everytime I asked...


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pbr is the drink of choice in my drinking club too bad he isn't around.
> 
> 
> 
> Always liked u PE. Despite the ban requests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was serious everytime I asked...
Click to expand...

Thank you may i have another


----------



## NJmike PE

It may be Thursday, but it is definitely Friday and a special one at that! Tonight I graduate from the Fire Academy. Many drinks will be consumed afterwards. Many. In the drunk tank I may be.


----------



## Road Guy

Congrats!


----------



## snickerd3

congrats!

it's my friday too. Even taking off little early to go get a massage


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> congrats!
> 
> it's my friday too. Even taking off little early to go get a massage


don't forget the happy ending!

:thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

Congrats! Where's that fire whiskey?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Congrats! Where's that fire whiskey?


where....


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3

^ CSB on the way home from work today. Is it beer-thirty yet???


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

akwooly said:


> Straight up Jameson brah. Fireball tears my guts up. Or that could have been because my buddy and I finished a whole bottle one night around the campfire.




A buddy of mine and I finished an entire bottle one night after a brutal Kinematics final in college...worst idea ever. I can't smell Jameson now without bad memories.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yay, it's Friday!!!!!! Now to pack up and head out!

I have a four day weekend! Work three, then off three!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## knight1fox3

I hope you all have a lovely day at work today!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I hope you all have a lovely day at work today!


one can only hope this is how you will spend your day, for a comment like that


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL. I'd actually rather be working. Studying for my final exam later.


----------



## akwooly

Rah!


----------



## envirotex

Hallelujah!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ LOL. I'd actually rather be working. Studying for my final exam later.


Sounds like appropriate punishment.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

matt267 said:


>


Happy Friday! WTH is that woman doing?! Doesn't look like dancing to me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

She's scared because that guy is clearly not using protection while humping that desk.


----------



## Freon

Being a frugal, efficiency-minded engineer; I am going to stop and give blood on my way home, then replace the donated volume with Wild Turkey....


----------



## NJmike PE

Freon said:


> Being a frugal, efficiency-minded engineer; I am going to stop and give blood on my way home, then replace the donated volume with Wild Turkey....


I like the way you think


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Freon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a frugal, efficiency-minded engineer; I am going to stop and give blood on my way home, then replace the donated volume with Wild Turkey....
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think
Click to expand...

But when will THEN be NOW???


----------



## NJmike PE

it's 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys aren't home yet?


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> You guys aren't home yet?


It's only lunch time.


----------



## matt267 PE

:facepalm:


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys aren't home yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It's only lunch time.
Click to expand...



Pfft. I've still got over an hour until lunch.


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys need a better time zone.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a frugal, efficiency-minded engineer; I am going to stop and give blood on my way home, then replace the donated volume with Wild Turkey....
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when will THEN be NOW???
Click to expand...


----------



## akwooly

matt267 said:


> You guys need a better time zone.


West is best


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a frugal, efficiency-minded engineer; I am going to stop and give blood on my way home, then replace the donated volume with Wild Turkey....
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when will THEN be NOW???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

About the same here. Finally that time. Not sure how I feel about that thermogoddammits exam. Could go either way. But a drink to celebrate or drown the sorrow... :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need a better time zone.
> 
> 
> 
> West is best
Click to expand...

Negative ghostrider, the pattern is full.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a frugal, efficiency-minded engineer; I am going to stop and give blood on my way home, then replace the donated volume with Wild Turkey....
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when will THEN be NOW???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

see you in the drunk tank later braddah!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Supe

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a frugal, efficiency-minded engineer; I am going to stop and give blood on my way home, then replace the donated volume with Wild Turkey....
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when will THEN be NOW???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see you in the drunk tank later braddah!
Click to expand...


----------



## envirotex

Still on vacation...

xoxoxo


----------



## csb

I FIGHT YOU IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy

Its friday! Only 2 more days in the work week.....


----------



## akwooly

Gone fishin


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today is my Friday! Heading out to go camping in the Ridgway/Ouray area this weekend. I'm taking my bike, and may try to tackle Red Mountain Pass.

I better duck the onslaught coming my way. :brick:


----------



## snickerd3

my friday too!!! although we aren't doing anything fun. I predict a weekend of fighting a fever for snickette if it is anything like the weekend after her 4 month shots.


----------



## NJmike PE

you both suck, but enjoy.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## envirotex

Almost there...I need a boat. Where's the Cap'n?

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQPjKSVe1tQ


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And FTS. Got to work and realized I left my wallet at home. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> And FTS. Got to work and realized I left my wallet at home. It's going to be a long day.


I guess you're not buying the first round.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well I always have a $100 emergency fund in my bag. Unfortunately none of the places I get breakfast seem to take bills bigger than 20 there goes the emergency fund idea.


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Well I always have a $100 emergency fund in my bag. Unfortunately none of the places I get breakfast seem to take bills bigger than 20 there goes the emergency fund idea.


You're going to have to go to the bar first to break that. Sounds like you need a Bloody Mary anyhow.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm with you P-E,considering the start to this day I might as well head to the bar then go home.


----------



## MA_PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Well I always have a $100 emergency fund in my bag. Unfortunately none of the places I get breakfast seem to take bills bigger than 20 there goes the emergency fund idea.


Can they refuse cash? Back in my youth I worked at a McDonald's. The policy was that if someone paid with a c-note, we'd comp the food rather than break the $100. That way the only risk was loss of the food cost as opposed to getting stiffed for $100. Of course if it was a really large order the store manager made the call as to how much he was willing to comp.


----------



## Supe

I am now one work package review away from crushing this audit and hitting the road to go pick up race car #3.


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> I am now one work package review away from crushing this audit and hitting the road to go pick up race car #3.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Supe

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am now one work package review away from crushing this audit and hitting the road to go pick up race car #3.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Haven't seen it much elsewhere but a lot of places in NYC have signs that they don't accept bills over 20. I don't know if it's legal for them to do so. A lot of stores also have signs saying no credit cards for orders less than 10, which is illegal, but isn't enforced by law so they get away with it.


----------



## akwooly

woo! Friday and I am going to Jane's Addiciton tonight!!! and navarro will actually be there.


----------



## YMZ PE

Nice! Throw a bra up on stage toward Dave for me.


----------



## knight1fox3

TGIF!!! ROCK 'N ROLL!!! (bonus points if you can guess the movie)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Easy breezy one - Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> TGIF!!! ROCK 'N ROLL!!! (bonus points if you can guess the movie)


The breakfast club? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy

Let's see, worked all last weekend, just wrapped up today's meeting my choices are:

One. Driving hour to the office and work three more hours and then go home.

Two. Drive an hour home and get caught up in some domestic BS

Three. check out some new bar close to the house.

Four. See what's playing for a businessman special at the movie theater.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Let's see, worked all last weekend, just wrapped up today's meeting my choices are:
> 
> One. Driving hour to the office and work three more hours and then go home.
> 
> Two. Drive an hour home and get caught up in some domestic BS
> 
> *Three. check out some new bar close to the house.*
> 
> Four. See what's playing for a businessman special at the movie theater.


Can you combine these two?


----------



## engineergurl

Ble_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, worked all last weekend, just wrapped up today's meeting my choices are:
> 
> One. Driving hour to the office and work three more hours and then go home.
> 
> Two. Drive an hour home and get caught up in some domestic BS
> 
> *Three. check out some new bar close to the house.*
> 
> Four. See what's playing for a businessman special at the movie theater.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you combine these two?
Click to expand...

is that something like the place down the road where they have private digital viewing booths?


----------



## Road Guy

LOL, what I was referring to is going to see a movie during the middle of the day, which is usually better during the school year when there are no kids there. But maybe I'll get lucky and a movie that has been out in a while won't be crowded...

Looks like jurassic park starts at 2:40, so I have time to go get a pint, then go see the movie and then show up as expected around 530


----------



## Road Guy

Maybe I will just stay at the bar, I left my SideArm at home, don't want to take a chance on shot by some nutbag....,


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF!!! ROCK 'N ROLL!!! (bonus points if you can guess the movie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The breakfast club? :dunno:
Click to expand...

That was my guess.


----------



## knight1fox3

Option 3. And thinking about doing the same.


----------



## envirotex

It's 3:30. I just started a simulation that will take at least another 2 hours to run. That means I can go home now, I think...


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> It's 3:30. I just started a simulation that will take at least another 2 hours to run. That means I can go home now, I think...


Negative. You must remain to continuously monitor said simulation.

- Lumburgh


----------



## P-E

Finally on train outta the city. I really need s beer.


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 3:30. I just started a simulation that will take at least another 2 hours to run. That means I can go home now, I think...
> 
> 
> 
> Negative. You must remain to continuously monitor said simulation.
> 
> - Lumburgh
Click to expand...

The DOS prompt is blinking...


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting on lunchtime here...


----------



## P-E

I'm ready for a Heady.


----------



## Wolverine

IT'S




















,

LET'S GET:


----------



## engineergurl

^^ better be careful, if the wrong people see that photo, they'll start leaving stuffed animals at your door and trying to deport you


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!


----------



## D-Day

Did you mean:


----------



## MA_PE

Wolverine said:


> IT'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> LET'S GET:


nice. I've missed those Wolvie.


----------



## kevo_55

D-Day said:


> Did you mean:


Yep!!

Too lazy to find the pic this morning. I guess I have a case of the Fridays.


----------



## NJmike PE

once again the rally cry for Friday:

Zero Fuchs.


----------



## P-E




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## akwooly

Whooo! yeah boyyeeee!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's about frikin' time!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

I thought it was always Friday in HI, Island Boy.


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I thought it was always Friday in HI, Island Boy.




It is for my family, but someone has to work to pay the bills...


----------



## akwooly

Peace I'm outta here


----------



## Ble_PE

Damn, even the Alaskan beat me out of here...


----------



## matt267 PE

About 1.5 hours before Friday is done and a four day weekend starts.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

Is it a birthday list?


----------



## knight1fox3

Had my turkey bacon and egg-white omelette.....I'm ready to rock this Friday!


----------



## FLBuff PE

I'm sorry, but the only words I understand in your post is bacon and Friday.


----------



## csb

FRIDAY!

FRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAYFRIDAY

FRIDAY!


----------



## engineergurl

you can not make bacon out of turkey... how many times do we have to go through this?!? you had fried turkey strips... for the love of all things holy, bacon is a pork product and that is final.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ how about this instead? :dunno:


----------



## Supe




----------



## engineergurl

now your just being stupid


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ how about this instead? :dunno:


I'd rather eat paper mâché


----------



## engineergurl

I would rather eat bacon


----------



## Ble_PE

I think that we have gotten sidetracked here.


----------



## Road Guy

It's definitely fuck this shit o'clock


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There will be a keg at the neighborhood block party tonight. I probably wont remember to post in the drunk tank.


----------



## NJmike PE

Annnnnnd it's vacation time.

https://youtu.be/YTsgqvmUPn4


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Annnnd my vacation is over. Fair well, cruise ship.


----------



## Road Guy

why didn't someone tell me to marry a wealthy old woman when I was younger?


----------



## NJmike PE

Why wasn't I warned not to get married...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> Why wasn't I warned not to get married...


Cause you have to learn the hard way like the rest of us.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Road Guy

Fuck yeah, it's Friday!


----------



## akwooly

3 more hours then time to punch out.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> 3 more hours then time to punch out.


I punched out a long time ago.


----------



## envirotex

...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dXR5Dk8YNw


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Tomorrow &amp; every wednesday for the next two months is my friday!


----------



## Baconator

EB NCEES REP said:


> Tomorrow &amp; every wednesday for the next two months is my friday!


Which is most nearly true:

A. This is a typical week at ncees

B. Not much happens after Wednesday anyhow

C. A or B

D. C but not A nor B


----------



## matt267 PE

D


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

First one you've gotten right Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's not my fault they were trick questions.


----------



## NJmike PE

E. FTS, I need a beer


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> E. FTS, I need a beer


F.'n sounds good to me.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## knight1fox3

I'm hitting this up today and tomorrow.


----------



## akwooly

i would be down for some white russians.

wooo Friday!


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm just gonna go find a cash machine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

akwooly said:


> i would be down for some white russians.
> 
> wooo Friday!


I had one last night. Seems like a good enough reason to have another tonight.

Homemade Kahlua F-T-W!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm hitting this up today and tomorrow.


FTW!!!

Pics or this did not happen my friend!


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

akwooly said:


> i would be down for some white russians.




Sounds legit.


----------



## YMZ PE

Yep.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

YMZ PE said:


> Yep.




To quote House, "The frisky, it went away."


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would be down for some white russians.
> 
> wooo Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> I had one last night. Seems like a good enough reason to have another tonight.
> 
> Homemade Kahlua F-T-W!
Click to expand...

Nice! Homemade tastes awesome! Payment can be made that way for any future PC work. :thumbs:



NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hitting this up today and tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW!!!
> 
> Pics or this did not happen my friend!
Click to expand...

Definitely. This is the 2nd year the event came to MKE. Was great the 1st time as well. It's basically like a huge Lebowski costume party. Around 8pm they show the movie on this huge outdoor screen. The audio is super loud. I wonder what some people think who live nearby. It's not exactly a PG movie. LOL!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We made ours with Parrot Bay rum and the slight coconut flavor is awesome. I think I still have a couple handles of the stuff in the pantry.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just picked up a chimnea. many drinks to be consumed by it this evening


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> Just picked up a chimnea. many drinks to be consumed by it this evening




Don't know how you can have an outdoor fire when it's still 100 degrees outside...at least where all the cool kids are...

Meanwhile, it's high school football season! FNL.


----------



## Road Guy

visited a friend who was in the mtns Wednesday and there was a dusting around 2 AM..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

All this talk about making drinks, I may need to stop at the liquor store.


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up a chimnea. many drinks to be consumed by it this evening
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how you can have an outdoor fire when it's still 100 degrees outside...at least where all the cool kids are...
> 
> Meanwhile, it's high school football season! FNL.
Click to expand...

80 degrees, low humidity right now here in the Armpit. Lighting the fire in 60 mins


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

^I see you've finally embraced your feminine side Mike. Enjoy that cocktail!


----------



## NJmike PE

8% is hardly feminine


----------



## P-E

Must be out of mad elf.


----------



## NJmike PE

I miss my mad elf...


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> 8% is hardly feminine


Keep telling yourself that Francis.


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> 8% is hardly feminine


It does say Bud Light, though...


----------



## knight1fox3

BL = worst beer ever produced


----------



## NJmike PE

Maybe so, but they are pretty good.


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> BL = worst beer ever produced


that would be in addition to being the top selling US beer


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> BL = worst beer ever produced


I don't know. There are a ton of IPA's out there...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ble_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8% is hardly feminine
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Francis Francine.
Click to expand...

fixt


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Real women have curves ^


----------



## csb

Dammit, people! We have a thread for Monday!

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16928&amp;p=6906389


----------



## MA_PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Real women have curves ^


and can fly


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Dammit, people! We have a thread for Monday!
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16928&amp;p=6906389




THANK YOU!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> Dammit, people! We have a thread for Monday!
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16928&amp;p=6906389




Ban him for posting in the wrong thread


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ah geez, everyone trying to rain on my parade.


----------



## csb

Hey, Ken! You can post in here now!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

csb said:


> Hey, Ken! You can post in here now!


Am i allowed now???
Sweet!


----------



## FLBuff PE

I am ready for this week to be done.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## envirotex

TGIF.


----------



## knight1fox3

Where/when is happy hour and who's buying the first round? Also, will there be cake?


----------



## csb

November 13th! There will be cake.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

csb said:


> November 13th! There will be cake.


Send some my way! I'll celebrate!


----------



## Ble_PE

The problem is that by the time my happy hour starts most of y'all are getting ready for bed.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I thought you were on island time, where EVERY hour is happy hour?


----------



## Road Guy

http://youtu.be/sKrpl-KBTzQ


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> November 13th! There will be cake.


Hopefully it will be one that tells us to get drunk.


----------



## csb

In green and yellow!

"Let's get wrecked harder than Jordy Nelson's knee!"


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> In green and yellow!
> 
> "Let's get wrecked harder than Jordy Nelson's knee!"


That's funny right there!


----------



## P-E

Home from NJ. Starting to feel better.


----------



## NJmike PE

I always feel better when I leave NJ


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> In green and yellow!
> 
> "Let's get wrecked harder than Jordy Nelson's knee!"
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny right there!
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## knight1fox3

My Friday suckaz!!!

Lovin' it!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> My Friday suckaz!!!
> 
> Lovin' it!


----------



## snickerd3

Mine too!!!


----------



## YMZ PE

Mine too, but then that's every Thursday.


----------



## csb

It's Thursday, you MFers!


----------



## akwooly

GTFO


----------



## FLBuff PE

Now.


----------



## NJmike PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Now.


when?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Then.


----------



## P-E

Up in the mountains for the weekend. no work today.


----------



## envirotex

Still working. Mr. Tex just walked in the door, though...so, I quit.


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!!

Where is everyone??!!

:drunk1: :beerchug: arty-smiley-048: :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> WOOT!!!
> 
> Where is everyone??!!
> 
> :drunk1: :beerchug: [emoji14]arty-smiley-048: :bananalama:


Shouldn't you be working?!


----------



## akwooly

Pizza and beer brah


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT!!!
> 
> Where is everyone??!!
> 
> :drunk1: :beerchug: [emoji14]arty-smiley-048: :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be working?!
Click to expand...

Nope, it's quittin' time!


----------



## akwooly

Aloha


----------



## Road Guy

Loading up on motivational junkfood and trail mix for some backpacking this weekend!


----------



## akwooly

Snap into a slim Jim!


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Loading up on motivational junkfood and trail mix for some backpacking this weekend!


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Loading up on motivational junkfood and trail mix for some backpacking this weekend!


Looks like my camp shopping cart except you're missing the precooked bacon and devil dogs.


----------



## Supe

The amount of empty Slim Jim wrappers in my truck is appalling. Need to clean it out. Its pretty obvious that it is used mostly for late night towing.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mike this one's for you:


----------



## Road Guy

Left at 5:30 AM and still sitting in fucking traffic!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's a shit way to start your day RG.


----------



## Road Guy

I hope subcontractor is getting charged very stiff liquidated damages for having lane closures run into rush-hour


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Peace out


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> I hope subcontractor is getting charged very stiff liquidated damages for having lane closures run into rush-hour


I'm rushing into some liquid damage.


----------



## Road Guy

Crappy photo but you get the idea


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> Crappy photo but you get the idea


Booyah!


----------



## akwooly

power-engineer said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope subcontractor is getting charged very stiff liquidated damages for having lane closures run into rush-hour
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rushing into some liquid damage.
Click to expand...

I'm doin damage to this liquid


----------



## engineergurl

liquid fridays. HA!


----------



## envirotex

Friday. Finally. So tired. Ready for no alarm clock.


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> Friday. Finally. So tired. Ready for no alarm clock.




TEX! WOOT!


----------



## MA_PE

RG: are you gonna ruin those steaks with all those veggies?!?


----------



## Road Guy

Just half a green pepper


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> Just half a green pepper


peppers and onions? count me in!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

The only vegetables acceptable with steaks are potatoes or corn.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm late to the party again...mmmmmm steak!


----------



## akwooly

only acceptable side to a steak is another steak.


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> only acceptable side to a steak is another steak.


Or beer.


----------



## mudpuppy

Or bacon.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

mudpuppy said:


> Or bacon.


Had some bacon jerky today (or as I like to call it, fried bacon in a bag). But, still working on getting a steak. Too full from them damned cotton candy flavored grapes.


----------



## akwooly

Woot. my friday and trying wrap everything before i am outta here for 10 days! will be nice with no cell or email.


----------



## NJmike PE

Only have to work 3 hours tomorrow. And then it's off to the company outing. This year we are going to Shiti Field to watch the Mess play the Yankees.


----------



## P-E

Go mets


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Go mets


GFY


----------



## P-E

Miller Thyme


----------



## envirotex

Amen.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE

Yes, yes I could!


----------



## envirotex

Crap. It's not Monday, still?


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


>


How old are you, 16?


----------



## NJmike PE

GFY Ken. Fireball kicks ass


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> GFY Ken. Fireball kicks ass


Fireball kicks my ass, every time.


----------



## csb

Ken 3.0 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you, 16?
Click to expand...



But seriously, what's the name of your sorority?


----------



## NJmike PE

today is my Friday! I'm off tomorrow because we have a wedding to attend.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> today is my Friday! I'm off tomorrow because we have a wedding to attend.


Do the right thing and advise the dude to run.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> today is my Friday! I'm off tomorrow because we have a wedding to attend.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing and advise the dude to run.
Click to expand...

this one's on him. it's his third wedding. I'm just going for the open bar


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> today is my Friday! I'm off tomorrow because we have a wedding to attend.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing and advise the dude to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one's on him. it's his third wedding. I'm just going for the open bar
Click to expand...

Sounds like you don't have smart friends.

But, I'm cool with the open bar.

Get drunk and have fun.


----------



## NJmike PE

I surround myself with dumber people. makes me look brilliant


----------



## YMZ PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> today is my Friday! I'm off tomorrow because we have a wedding to attend.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing and advise the dude to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one's on him. it's his third wedding. I'm just going for the open bar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds like you don't have smart friends.*
Click to expand...



He's in Jersey. It's not like he has options.


----------



## MA_PE

must be pretty wealthy or the third times is for money, You'd figure after two failed marriages he's got nothing left to pay for the open bar.


----------



## NJmike PE

YMZ PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> today is my Friday! I'm off tomorrow because we have a wedding to attend.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing and advise the dude to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one's on him. it's his third wedding. I'm just going for the open bar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds like you don't have smart friends.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's in Jersey. It's not like he has options.
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Isn't one of those DBs from RI?

Edit: Not that I'm proud of that. NJ can keep him.


----------



## NJmike PE

honestly, I thought you knew him... :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy

I never understood why someone would get married again if they ever got out of their first marriage, #NotWorthIt


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> today is my Friday! I'm off tomorrow because we have a sorority formal to attend.




Is there a theme or can you wear whatever dress you want?


----------



## NJmike PE

I was thinking of wearing all black


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> I surround myself with dumber people. makes me look brilliant


Wait a second.....

......I'm not with him.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## akwooly

Schwing!


----------



## P-E

Maybe I'll leave early and take a long lunch.


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a beer already


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## kevo_55

F%ck it! It's Friday!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Everyday is Hawaiian shirt day here...

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## akwooly

Wooohoo it's ....


----------



## matt267 PE

Ak, back to the drunk tank for you.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Friday!!!!!!!!!

Yeah!!!!!!

It's money transfer day too!


----------



## envirotex

Finally.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## akwooly

Finally Friday!


----------



## akwooly




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## envirotex

Dave Grohl made me smile. So glad to be here...

What if I say I'm not like the others?

What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays?

You're the pretender.

What if I say I will never surrender?

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ


----------



## P-E




----------



## Supe

Working from home today. Roofing guy shows up at 10 to try and figure out where I'm getting a leak. Given that it SEEMS to be appearing after showers and after the weather has turned cool, I'm wondering if they punched a hole in the exhaust fan duct work or stopped it short of the soffits, and consequently it is condensing and leaking into the ceiling.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

power-engineer said:


>


I wish! Been running errands today. But, it's Friday!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

It gets really freakin quiet in here after lunchtime in Hawaii, especially on Fridays... I'm ready for a beer!!


----------



## akwooly

lets go Ble! i'm ready but i am still at work!


----------



## Ble_PE

We'll meet halfway, so bring a life jacket!


----------



## P-E

Bruins score!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's finally beer thirty here in paradise!


----------



## Road Guy

Holey fuck your guitting tome is 9:30?


----------



## matt267 PE

Feels good that today is my Friday.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Feels good that today is my Friday.


all kidding aside, best of luck on the real Friday, Matt. Knock it dead


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks bud.


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good that today is my Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> all kidding aside, best of luck on the real Friday, Matt. Knock it dead
Click to expand...

x2. good luck matt


----------



## akwooly

get it Matt!


----------



## matt267 PE

â€‹



â€‹


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't get too carried away...


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

Not cool RG, not cool.


----------



## Road Guy

We could make it a package deal


----------



## matt267 PE

Hmmmm.... let me think about this. It would be like taking one for the team.


----------



## P-E

We will miss you Matt


----------



## matt267 PE

Take care all. Remember, I'm doing this for you.

Ok RG, I'm ready now.

But do Mike first, I want to watch. opcorn:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Good luck Matt. Happy banning.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

X3 good luck Matt.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

And remember, engineering is all about collaboration. So don't forget to ask your table buddy for help if you get stuck on a question.


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good that today is my Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> all kidding aside, best of luck on the real Friday, Matt. Knock it dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2. good luck matt
Click to expand...





Ramnares P.E. said:


> X3 good luck Matt.




x4. Best of luck.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> We could make it a package deal


Eh, shit happens. It was a good run.


----------



## MetsFan

https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%2Fm%2F0gh6jqd&amp;date=today%203-m&amp;cmpt=q&amp;tz=Etc%2FGMT%2B5

A bit late for Friday, but thought that was interesting


----------



## Road Guy

Da figur


----------



## knight1fox3

Close enough to Friday...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's 12pm and I'm the fuck outta here.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's barely past breakfast time here...


----------



## kevo_55

No lie.

This is really a thing here.

TGIF!!!!


----------



## P-E

Less than an hour to pub time.


----------



## envirotex

Run away with me
Lost souls and reverie
Running wild and running free
Two kids, you and me

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u-niluB8HI


----------



## matt267 PE

There is abuse of power going on.


----------



## Road Guy

What?


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And I'm leaving work early again today for another informal job interview...


----------



## MetsFan

Good luck!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey all! So glad it's at the end of the day on Friday! Now I can rest, and drink a little!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

I get to go home finally.


----------



## envirotex

So tired from this week. Just looking forward to the three day week next week.


----------



## Ble_PE

So glad that this is my Friday. Heading to the Big Island this Thanksgiving with the family, so I'm going to try to cook Thanksgiving dinner over lava. I'll let you know how it turns out. WOOT!!!


----------



## Supe

That looks delicious.  I'd lava to join you for one of those steaks.


----------



## FLBuff PE

:banhim:


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> That looks delicious.  I'd lava to join you for one of those steaks.






FLBuff PE said:


> :banhim:


I agree, that was a terrible pun.


----------



## envirotex

Friday on a Wednesday.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Lumber Jim

Thank you God!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!!


----------



## Supe

Blowing out of this crap factory between 11 and noon most likely.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I'll buy the first round...


----------



## MetsFan

Woohoo!  I'm out of here in 20 minutes.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## NJmike PE

almost beer o'clock


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

3 moar hours.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> 3 moar ours.


fixt


----------



## envirotex

That kind of a Friday...
 
And I feel that time's a wasted go
So where ya going to tommorrow?
And I see that these are lies to come
Would you even care?
And I feel it
And I feel it
Where ya going for tommorrow?
Where ya going with that mask I found?
And I feel, and I feel
When the dogs begin to smell her
Will she smell alone?
And I feel, so much depends on the weather
So is it raining in your bedroom?
And I see, that these are the eyes of disarray
Would you even care?
 
RIP SW
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKUialUJZ4M


----------



## knight1fox3

^ pretty sad.  He was supposed to do a radio interview with one of the local stations TODAY no less.  Kind of creepy in a way.


----------



## P-E

Foggy dark morning in the burbs of Boston.  Finally Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Foggy dark morning in the burbs of Boston.  Finally Friday


Same 45min south of boston.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## MetsFan

matt267 said:


> Same 45min south of boston.


and 30 minutes north of boston


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

power-engineer said:


> Foggy dark morning in the burbs of Boston.  Finally Friday


sunny and clear 2000 miles to the west...


----------



## Road Guy

But only for a few more hours


----------



## Road Guy

So I'm up in Fort Collins all day today &amp; tomorrow, tons of good food, tons of yoga pants, tons of good beer!

My kid is up here for some band thing, I was initially dreading it but so far so good, LOL

Happy Friday


----------



## P-E

Wish I was in Fort C instead of the office.  Looking forward to a few beers tonight.


----------



## akwooly

i am totally looking forward to some beer tonight.  See you in the drunk tank P-E!


----------



## matt267 PE

Why the hell would the release the results on a Friday?


----------



## Road Guy

Probably because they all had holiday parties in the middle of the week and didn't get around to it


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> Why the hell would the release the results on a Friday?


To ruin your weekend.  See you in the tank.


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> Wish I was in Fort C instead of the office.  Looking forward to a few beers tonight.






akwooly said:


> i am totally looking forward to some beer tonight.  See you in the drunk tank P-E!


Will likely be there myself after working on simulations and final project grad school stuff all damn week!



matt267 said:


> Why the hell would the release the results on a Friday?


Hang in there matt.  Here's hoping you get favorable results soon!


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a good way to end the week.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> That was a good way to end the week.


Congrats!  I guess I'll still see you in the tank.


----------



## Road Guy

my bad wrong thread


----------



## P-E

It's the most wonderful time for a beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and a payday.

But, is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

It's Friday, payday and I'm sick as hell. Can I go home yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> It's Friday, payday and I'm sick as hell. Can I go home yet?


Yes, go home. You've worked hard this week.


----------



## kevo_55

In honor of Star Wars, TGIF!!!

Let's get ginned!


----------



## akwooly

kevo_55 said:


> In honor of Star Wars, TGIF!!!
> 
> Let's get ginned!


this has to stop.


----------



## MetsFan

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## itinerant

It won't. The Mrs extorted a booking for tonight show. This Star Wars mania must stop. I am fed up seeing little kids dressed in freakish dresses in the mall, chipotle and playing with stupid kind of swords.


----------



## itinerant

Thats what I was saying.


----------



## akwooly

kevo_55 said:


> In honor of Star Wars, TGIF!!!
> 
> Let's get ginned!


although i do want to get ginned!


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> It's Friday and a payday.
> 
> But, is it time to go home yet?


No.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> No.


Yes. Actually, I'm already here.


----------



## thekzieg

It's about time for a bonus coffee!


----------



## Ble_PE

thekzieg PE said:


> It's about time for a *bonus coffee*!


Is this some type of new-fangled code for beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Is this some type of new-fangled code for beer?


Shhh...


----------



## Road Guy

Yay Friday


----------



## envirotex

Simulation run says I have another 13 minutes until Friday! 

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## knight1fox3

I hope everyone has a really great work week. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I hope everyone has a really great work week. :thumbs:


X2


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I hope everyone has a really great work week. :thumbs:






NJmike PE said:


> X2


----------



## P-E

Happy Friday.


----------



## Supe

I'd enjoy it a lot more if I didn't have to travel for work on f*cking Sunday.


----------



## P-E

Supe said:


> I'd enjoy it a lot more if I didn't have to travel for work on f*cking Sunday.


Traveling on Sunday blows.   Make up for it by leaving early today.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!


----------



## MetsFan

Indeed, it's been a rough week after being on vacation the week before.


----------



## thekzieg

I promised a lot of architects a lot of things today...lets see who I can disappoint. Happy Friday!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Boss is out of the office today.  It's a cold day outside and I'm tired.  Wake me up when my shift is done so I can go home.


----------



## envirotex

Parent-teacher-student meeting today at lunch.  Too much fun.  Not going back this afternoon. oop2:


----------



## Lumber Jim

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## P-E

Already having it


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Holy crap my Friday was crazy! Drove around shuffling kids to school/therapy/horse riding lessons (in foggy rainy weather). Then about an hour after getting home, the weather hit, hail/tornados and all! Yep, it was a "fun" Friday.

Then we got out for sushi and king cake when we thought the weather had passed, and ended up getting stuck out on the road in another bad cell.

And that will likely be the most adventurous thing we do all weekend.

Hope you all had a great Friday!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm being taken out to lunch to celebrate passing the PE.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's Friday and I'm being taken out to lunch to celebrate passing the PE.


Strip club??


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Strip club??


Not this time.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's Friday and I'm being taken out to lunch to celebrate passing the PE.


Good for you and again, Congrats on passing Matt. You greatly deserve it!


----------



## frazil

Congrats Matt!!! Enjoy your free lunch!


----------



## matt267 PE

:thumbs:

Thanks Mike. I'm just happy to be in the "PE club" with engineers like you.


----------



## kevo_55

I suppose H&amp;B is more of a Monday lunch thing. Enjoy the lunch Matt!

TGIF everyone!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Supe

Working from home today.  It wasn't too bad out at 5:00 this morning, but it let up for a bit and then turned back into freezing rain.  Starting to get icy out now.  I would be OK driving in it, but no chance in hell I'd trust the other idiots on the road.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Happy Friday!!!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We will hopefully get to see the Star Wars movie in the theater tonight.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Friday!!  Might head out early to have a beer and some wings to honor Dr. Scoville


----------



## envirotex

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> We will hopefully get to see the Star Wars movie in the theater tonight.


We went last weekend!  Really good, but still had to get there early to get a good seat...The dine-in theaters (Alamo Drafthouse) were still all sold out for the good seats.


----------



## MetsFan

It doesn't feel like a Friday for me.  Power was out at the office all day yesterday so it was a free day.   Today feels like a weird combination of Monday and get all the shit done before vacation day.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't want to be here today.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Turned in my paperwork that should allow me to switch to the 9/80 work schedule and let me take every 2nd Friday off. It should go into effect the first week of February.

For those who don't know what a 9/80 is, it's working 80 hours in only 9 days instead of the typical 40hrs per week. I basically would work 9hrs Monday thru Thursday, 8hrs on the first Friday of the pay cycle, then the 2nd Friday would be off.  Some people use it for Mondays instead of Fridays, but either way I end up with a couple 3-day weekends each month.


----------



## Ble_PE

^That's the only thing I miss about my old job. It would be awesome to have every other Friday off in Hawaii, but oh well. Enjoy it!


----------



## Supe

I love my 9/80's, but word is they're taking us off and going to mandatory 5/10's


----------



## knight1fox3

We have the option of working (4) 9's and then having 1/2 day Fridays.  Though it's more popular during the spring/summer vs. winter.


----------



## MetsFan

I miss the 4/9's at my first job.  Half day Fridays were awesome in NYC.  We would go to lunch, have drinks, then catch a movie or something before going out to the bars at night.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I wish I had the option of 9/80. I'd go skiing on my Fridays off in the winter, and bike rides in the summer.


----------



## envirotex

I got nothing.  I'm ready to go home.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe

Working from home today while I wait for my bullshit sim card to show up.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Working from home today while I wait for my bullshit sim card to show up.


Once again, your avatar fits your current situation nicely. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting for quittin' time on Friday...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Starting today, I can now bump this post a day early every-other Thursday.  4 day weekend, here I come!!


----------



## thekzieg

ME TOO!


----------



## matt267 PE

Today is a good day to be Friday.


----------



## knight1fox3

Let me see if I can find that ban hammer....


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

^My internal clock read that before I got to work today.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Good thing I have the day off, otherwise I'd have to deal with the 0 fucks I want to give today.


----------



## FLBuff PE

BASTARD!


----------



## Dleg

I just realized, I can actually post in this thread, on the actual Friday now!

I soooo badly need a beer.  And a burger.  Just one hour to go......  For some reason, standing around in 15 degree temps and 20 mph winds all morning watching people dig a hole in permafrost, and then sitting in a small plane for 2 hours, really makes me crave those two things.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah that would warrant some warm

Food and cold beer!

I plan to not do jack shit this weekend!


----------



## FLBuff PE




----------



## snickerd3

yes it is!


----------



## NJmike PE

derby weigh in day!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> derby weigh in day!


Good luck on race day. Make them little bitches cry.


----------



## Wolverine

*[SIZE= 22px]F.T.S.  !!!*[/SIZE]




https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/a1/e5/62/a1e562e08592eb156f0585aff73eb88b.jpg

Fudge-dammit!  I seem to have lost my skillz at posting images.  These are not showing up properly for me.  Suffice it ti say, FTS! It's Friday, I'm going home.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's my Friday! Have fun at work tomorrow everyone.


----------



## MetsFan

Dexman PE PMP said:


> It's my Friday! Have fun at work tomorrow everyone.


That comment goes great with your avatar, haha


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I wanted to make an animated version where the hand slowly comes up, then goes back down.  But I am lazy and have bad photoshop skills.


----------



## Road Guy

I hope your wife leaves you a very long honey do list on your Friday's off!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Normally I volunteer at the kids' school on these Fridays off, but they are on spring break so I will spend the day in CO Springs getting some work done on Bee.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I wanted to make an animated version where the hand slowly comes up, then goes back down.


Let's just go with this one for you.


----------



## envirotex

Done with the morning meetings and now out.

A slightly religious song from Weezer for Good Friday.  Enjoy the cannoli.


----------



## knight1fox3

Did I mention that today is also my Friday????


----------



## NJmike PE

^^^^^^^^ may you have explosive diarrhea

Now, moving on...






and it's pay day


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

TGIF.....rainy Friday here = stay in bed, watch TV, drink beer!

No, I don't work Friday's....it's the only way I can stay half way sane!


----------



## P-E

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> TGIF.....rainy Friday here = stay in bed, watch TV, drink beer!
> 
> No, I don't work Friday's....it's the only way I can stay half way sane!


Brilliant! Screw breakfast, I want beer in bed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Here it is!  It's my Friday!!!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## P-E

I'm drunk.  Close enough.


----------



## Road Guy

Here's to tomorrow being Friday!

oh wait I've been off all week..


----------



## engineerChik

Colorado Rockies Home Opener is today, Friday....

I'm going to be studying.....after working...YIPPIE!


----------



## mudpuppy

Tigers home opener is today too.  And it's supposed to snow.


----------



## snickerd3

mudpuppy said:


> Tigers home opener is today too.  And it's supposed to snow.


football weather!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Went to the MKE Brewers home opener this past Mon.  It also snowed and was much colder than previous openers that I recall.


----------



## NJmike PE

After all, it is Friday.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dleg

It's Friday and all, but because I have turned into one of you people it kind of sucks.  This weekend I have to hang 16 blinds, convert a recessed can light to a track light, get a propane fireplace working, and run cable into my daughter's room.  So I don't think I can even relax tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> After all, it is Friday.


That's awesome!


----------



## envirotex

It's about time you got here.


----------



## Road Guy

It's Friday, let's get fucked up cracka's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Had a heady topper and a local Trappist ale    Wife is asleep.   Time to grab the 11.5% Belgian beer

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Looks like the last one.  So if she wakes up she won't know the difference. [/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

think I'll leave early today.   The beer fridge is getting lonely.   I haven't gone to visit since last Sat.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## matt267 PE

I plan on drinking too much at dinner and playing video games all night with my daughter. That's quality time right there.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What game Matt?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> What game Matt?


Either StarFox for the Wii U or Minecraft Wii U.


----------



## Road Guy

Was not feeling work today....


----------



## Supe

Heading out in a few to get allergy shots and try to start piecing the Porsche engine back together.  Want to have it physically in the car before rain comes tomorrow if possible.  I can do the timing belt and water pump with it in the car.


----------



## P-E

At the train station.  Nap then beer


----------



## MetsFan

P-E said:


> At the train station.  Nap then beer


I used to love the bar car on the Metro North.  It was the perfect way to end the week.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Happy Friday!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy

back at work!  The top 1500 feet of the mountain was sweet, the rest of it was pretty slick.. enjoying no one being here (except for this conference call I am covering) snowing in Denver so just gonna hang out and get some shit done (clean up the office)  not in a hurry to go home and feed teenagers if you know what I mean


----------



## envirotex

Because it's raining...


----------



## envirotex

It's  FRIDAY!!

I fly so high, no ceiling, when I'm in my zone
Cause I got that sunshine in my pocket
Got that good song in my feet.

This is just for today...You won't want to hear this anymore in about a week...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

4 day weekend! I don't need to come back until sometime Wednesday morning.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> 4 day weekend! I don't need to come back until sometime Wednesday morning.


I hope you plan on "working from home" those other weekdays. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nope. Monday afternoon I'll be on a plane to Salt Lake City to take care of some Visa stuff on Tuesday, then fly back that night.


----------



## knight1fox3

Just wanted you all to know that my weekend starts this afternoon.  I truly hope you all have a great rest of the week!   :beerchug:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I would tell you to f-off, but I know tomorrow is my last day of work until June 6th...


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Just wanted you all to know that my weekend starts this afternoon.  I truly hope you all have a great rest of the week!   :beerchug:


Me too! Going to party in Canada.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Just wanted you all to know that my weekend starts this afternoon.  I truly hope you all have a great rest of the week!   :beerchug:






Dexman PE PMP said:


> I would tell you to f-off, but I know tomorrow is my last day of work until June 6th...








enjoy


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I would tell you to f-off, but I know tomorrow is my last day of work until June 6th...


Tomorrow is your last day of the work in the US, no?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Pretty much. I do have to go in on the 20th for an exit interview and turn in my badge.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MetsFan

T minus one hour.  Getting an early closing today!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ah yes, Friday. I almost forgot about you.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## envirotex

^^Yessss.


----------



## P-E

kevo_55 said:


>


Or Tuesday.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not only is it Friday, but it's also memorial day weekend which means one thing.......






The jersey shore is open!


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Not only is it Friday, but it's also memorial day weekend which means one thing.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jersey shore is open!


:facepalm:


----------



## DuckFlats

Cold beer in the fridge and chicken wings on the grill!


----------



## P-E

Stout IPA lager yes


----------



## P-E

Happy Friday!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF.

I need a beer.


----------



## Road Guy

Been a long week! Let's do this thing ......


----------



## snickerd3

about time!!


----------



## P-E

Yippee.  It's Friday!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

Ok, who's round is it?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


>


x2 and actually next Wednesday is my Monday.


----------



## kevo_55

x3.

Except my next Thursday is my Monday.


----------



## matt267 PE

kevo_55 said:


> next Thursday is my Monday


Why bother even going in?


----------



## knight1fox3

Same here! 4-day weekend coming up!






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

onyl a 3day weekend here


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> onyl a 3day weekend here


I thought you were taking every Friday off or something?


----------



## snickerd3

That was at the end of 2015 to use all my use or lose time off


----------



## Supe

They're ditching out ability to carry vacation over, so I'm off tomorrow through Monday, and then will be on vacation from 7/6 to 7/17, and then am flying to Ohio for code meetings anyways.


----------



## envirotex

Friday.  Holiday weekend.  'Merica.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy

I wonder if anyone every tracked down who that kid was (probably mid 40's today?)  Unless they were from Central Florida where they still drink that beer


----------



## knight1fox3

Who's ready for the weekend?!


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh yes, the weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Who's ready for the weekend?!


hell yes. 60 mins to go


----------



## FLBuff PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Who's ready for the weekend?!


How'd you get the video of me going down Pikes Peak already?


----------



## Road Guy

on my to do list is find some cool mtn water to jump into this weekend. Its been hotter than a well diggers ass in a wagon rot this past few weeks down here in the flat part of Colorado.. our neighborhood pool is round 85 degrees?


----------



## envirotex

Look for me here...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday?

I haven't had a Monday since last week. After a 9 day weekend, this coming monday is really going to suck.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Is it Friday?
> 
> I haven't had a Monday since last week. After a 9 day weekend, this coming monday is really going to suck.


:redface:


----------



## knight1fox3

kevo_55 said:


>


LOL, a lot of great movies in that GIF....


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 36 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: Is it Friday? I haven't had a Monday since last week. After a 9 day weekend, this coming monday is really going to suck.
> 
> 
> 
> :redface:
Click to expand...

Don't be mad bro. I took the time off to get a couple important projects done.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Don't be mad bro. I took the time off to get a couple important projects done.


what kind of projects? anything that might belong in another thread here.....

oking:


----------



## matt267 PE

Enough with the poking. That's how trouble starts


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Enough with the poking. That's how trouble starts


apparently


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> what kind of projects? anything that might belong in another thread here.....
> 
> oking:


There's a transgender thread?


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> There's a transgender thread?


No, but you should start one.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> No, but you should start one.


It could be the ticket into the girls forum.


----------



## envirotex

Yeah.  Probably not.


----------



## envirotex

Speaking of auditions for the Girls Forum and Fridays...Everybody's working for the weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Road Guy

checking out for the weekend today, heading to backpack to a place called Sky Pond  - its worth checking out!

https://www.google.com/search?q=sky+pond&amp;biw=1536&amp;bih=740&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;sqi=2&amp;ved=0ahUKEwjbwtjtsYXOAhVKeyYKHVaaA3EQ_AUIBigB


----------



## FLBuff PE

Looks like a sweet spot. Have fun, RG!


----------



## NJmike PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Looks like a sweet spot. Have fun, RG!





Road Guy said:


> checking out for the weekend today, heading to backpack to a place called Sky Pond  - its worth checking out!https://www.google.com/search?q=sky+pond&amp;biw=1536&amp;bih=740&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;sqi=2&amp;ved=0ahUKEwjbwtjtsYXOAhVKeyYKHVaaA3EQ_AUIBigB


X2


----------



## Supe




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## envirotex

I know what you came here to see
If you're a freak, then ya coming home with me
And I know what you came here to do
Now bust it open let me see you get loose

It's GDFR.


----------



## envirotex

Because once is not enough...

Tomorrow I might be sober
But oh, tonight I'm like

8 feet high.

It has been a long day and a long week.  Let's go.


----------



## Road Guy

Looks like I picked the wrong day to take off and go backpacking!


----------



## P-E

Did it rain?


----------



## Road Guy

No i just missed drunken tex....


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> No i just missed drunken tex....


I was only 2 margaritas in...Just went to sleep.


----------



## knight1fox3

My current situation:

Happy National Wing day!






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55

Just throw that celery &amp; carrot sticks away!


----------



## envirotex

All the things that I've done...Another week down. Friday.

Another head aches, another heart breaks
I am so much older than I can take
And my affection, well it comes and goes
I need direction to perfection, no no no no

The Killers...


----------



## P-E

kevo_55 said:


> Just throw that celery &amp; carrot sticks away!


And fill that glass.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> Just throw that celery &amp; carrot sticks away!


No way.  Those are what you use to scoop up sauce remnants once the wings are gone!


----------



## kevo_55

Just lick it out of the bowl like a man.


----------



## Road Guy

Texas toast works good for that as well


----------



## Supe

Today is most definitely not Friday.  It is, however, Taco Tuesday.


----------



## envirotex

Ah yes indeed, it's fun time, fun time.


----------



## Supe




----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Friday is like a superhero that always arrives just in time to stop me from savagely beating one of my coworkers with a keyboard.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

In addition to Casual Friday, I propose the following: Punch A Coworker Monday, No Pants Tuesday, Drunk At Work Wednesday, and Call In Sick Thursday.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Before I lose my phone, end up naked, high, drunk and/or possibly arrested, I would like to wish you all a Happy Friday.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

It’s Friday night… So many innocent beers have no idea what’s coming for ‘em.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Friday........... My second favorite F word.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think today makes a good Friday.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I think today makes a good Friday.


why are you taking off the rest of the week?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> why are you taking off the rest of the week?


Family planning? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Family planning? :dunno:


That plan has already been made.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> why are you taking off the rest of the week?


I have a few things to take care of.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> That plan has already been made.


You should know that on any project plan, change orders can always be initiated.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You should know that on any project plan, change orders can always be initiated.


I'll file a grievance with my union if that happens.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'll file a grievance with my union if that happens.


at least see if you can get an extra for it(them)


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll get nothing and I'll like it.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'll get nothing and I'll like them.


fixt


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> Texas toast works good for that as well


Why is thick toasted garlic bread called "Texas Toast"?  We just call it garlic bread.


----------



## envirotex

Becuase e'erthing is bigger in Texas...It doesn't have garlic on it here...It has double meat and cheese.


----------



## MA_PE

that's just a double cheeseburger on toast.  Nothing "Texas" about it.

and it looks very tasty!


----------



## envirotex

Whataburger.


----------



## MA_PE

envirotex said:


> Whataburger.


Indeed!  Where is that served.


----------



## Ble_PE

MA_PE said:


> Indeed!  Where is that served.


Whataburger.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ I know! 

I wander where you can get one of those?


----------



## knight1fox3

I need a beer...


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I need a beer...


Me too


----------



## Road Guy

Where th fuck did Friday go?


----------



## matt267 PE

Friday was last Wednesday, I have no idea where Monday is though.


----------



## P-E

Any day can be Friday.   Go home tonight, drink a lot of beer and then call in sick tomorrow.


----------



## FLBuff PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## knight1fox3

Holy crap, is it Friday?! :blink:

Who's buying the first round?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's Friday and I'm already sleeping.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> It's Friday and I'm already sleeping.


Will you join the fantasy football league already?!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still boycotting the NFL.


----------



## knight1fox3

Thinking it's Friday but really it's still only Thursday.


----------



## envirotex

Yes, but it is a 3-DAY WEEKEND!

and oh the humanity for the waste of caffeine for that video...


----------



## kevo_55

It's Friday for me!

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> and oh the humanity for the waste of caffeine for that video...


Totally!  What would @thekzieg PE say??


----------



## Supe

She probably wouldn't care.  It's not raining in that video, so it probably happened far, far away from her.


----------



## P-E

Maybe I'll treat myself to a non machine coffee today.   It's Friday after all.


----------



## Supe

Our office move is the 19th.  After that, nothing but Keurig coffee from there on out.  No coffee places within walking distance, and they are only providing Keurig machines, but not the K cups, or coffee creamer.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> Our office move is the 19th.  After that, nothing but Keurig coffee from there on out.  No coffee places within walking distance, and they are only providing Keurig machines, but not the K cups, or coffee creamer.


----------



## Road Guy

the one positive is at least with the keurig you can bring coffee that you like and not whatever shit they normally make.

I've been trying to get one added at work here and it got  axed since the K-Cups "generate too much waste"?  Fucking Hippies... Now the engineer I's have to keep going out to get my coffee, its a very unproductive use of their time~


----------



## snickerd3

don't they have reuseable kcup device things.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I've been trying to get one added at work here and it got  axed since the K-Cups "generate too much waste"?  Fucking Hippies... Now the engineer I's have to keep going out to get my coffee, its a very unproductive use of their time~





snickerd3 said:


> don't they have reuseable kcup device things.


Yes. We have a Keurig and you can find the re-usable cartridges that fit. It actually works out better because you can control how strong or weak you'd like the coffee. And it's way cheaper than the K-Cups.


----------



## Road Guy

this is what happens when they let secretaries "run" the "operations"

I wouldn't drink "K cups" every day, and I sure as shit wouldn't use re-useable ones, but it would be nice to get a decent hot cup of coffee without having to leave the building.

I actually bought one (&amp; expensed it) for the field office, and when that job is over it will be coming back with me to "my office" or the house, whichever


----------



## Supe

I almost never drink the office swill anyways, but I do steal the coffee creamer.  I usually walk across the street for coffee from Caribou or Brueggers.

I may be able to fudge the reusable K-Cups, but I'm not sure if they'll be using one of the industrial-sized Keurigs that automatically ejects the K-Cup into the trash bin.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> this is what happens when they let secretaries "run" the "operations"
> 
> I wouldn't drink "K cups" every day, and I sure as shit wouldn't use re-useable ones, but it would be nice to get a decent hot cup of coffee without having to leave the building.
> 
> I actually bought one (&amp; expensed it) for the field office, and when that job is over it will be coming back with me to "my office" or the house, whichever


We'll have a cafeteria, but don't know if they intend to serve coffee.  Every one of us would bring in a personal coffee pot, but anything with a heating element or otherwise considered an "appliance" (e.g. mini-fridges) is against the company safety policy.  We're not even allowed to use standard coffee mugs - all mugs must have a lid on them.


----------



## matt267 PE

WTH @Supe, do you work with 1st graders? I bet they don't let you play "red rover" either.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> We'll have a cafeteria,










matt267 PE said:


> WTH @Supe, do you work with 1st graders? I bet they don't let you play "red rover" either.


And no running in the halls...


----------



## matt267 PE

How about this, can you do this:


----------



## snickerd3

my knees!!!!


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> We'll have a cafeteria, but don't know if they intend to serve coffee.  Every one of us would bring in a personal coffee pot, but anything with a heating element or otherwise considered an "appliance" (e.g. mini-fridges) is against the company safety policy.  We're not even allowed to use standard coffee mugs - all mugs must have a lid on them.


Yeah, no, but what?


----------



## mudpuppy

Supe said:


> Our office move is the 19th.  After that, nothing but Keurig coffee from there on out.  No coffee places within walking distance, and they are only providing Keurig machines, but not the K cups, or coffee creamer.


The coffee at my office is terrible. You can buy decent stuff in the cafeteria, but it's $$$.  So being a cheap engineer, I just bring my own from home in a thermos.

My wife did buy a Keurig the other day, but she found a coupon for it!


----------



## mudpuppy

csb said:


> Yeah, no, but what?


Oh and yeah my company safety policy also prohibits any appliances in offices and also requires a lid on all beverages.  I've never seen the lid thing enforced though.


----------



## Ble_PE

I spend most of my time in the utility's office and they don't have coffee for their employees. There are several people that have their own Keurigs or coffee makers, but I just bring my coffee in from home.

Supe, are you moving down south?


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Totally!  What would @thekzieg PE say??


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 



Supe said:


> She probably wouldn't care.  It's not raining in that video, so it probably happened far, far away from her.


Pfff...it's sunny here like twice a year!


----------



## thekzieg

I pretty much always bring coffee from home because it's cheaper. But I do frequent the local places nearby when a day is really rough. I think I've drank office coffee twice since I started here 5 years ago. Can't trust that stuff.


----------



## knight1fox3

I think everyone else has pretty much left the office.............except me.


----------



## DuckFlats

Same here. I have been driving around for 4 hours looking at empty job sites. All the contractors called it a rain day due to the hurricane...I believe we have gotten less than half an inch of rain the past two days!


----------



## Road Guy

This guy started his Friday early!

Can't tell from pic but he is sticking his head out the back window of the truck and throwing up.so much that it's leaking out of the back of the truck bed


----------



## csb

mudpuppy said:


> Oh and yeah my company safety policy also prohibits any appliances in offices and also requires a lid on all beverages.  I've never seen the lid thing enforced though.


I get the no appliances, because it's a fire hazard, but lids seems a little extreme.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> This guy started his Friday early!
> 
> Can't tell from pic but he is sticking his head out the back window of the truck and throwing up.so much that it's leaking out of the back of the truck bed


LOL!!! What time was that at?  Ha ha  Git 'er done!

People in WI will be up at 8am drinking I imagine for the Badger football game being played at Lambeau.


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> People in WI will be up at 8am drinking I imagine for the Badger football game being played at Lambeau.


FIXT


----------



## Road Guy

this was taken around 1:00 mountain time


----------



## DuckFlats

That guy is my hero. Reminds me of game day at UF. We would wake up at 5 am to start the smoker and have some Early Times and Mountain Dew for breakfast.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> I spend most of my time in the utility's office and they don't have coffee for their employees. There are several people that have their own Keurigs or coffee makers, but I just bring my coffee in from home.
> 
> Supe, are you moving down south?


Nope.  Existing building out by the airport off Billy Graham Parkway.


----------



## Supe

mudpuppy said:


> Oh and yeah my company safety policy also prohibits any appliances in offices and also requires a lid on all beverages.  I've never seen the lid thing enforced though.


They brought the lid thing up on Day 1 of the new ownership in an all-employees meeting.

I've also seen a guy terminated for not using hand rails.


----------



## thekzieg

It's my Friday...put in a strong 2-day work week.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> It's my Friday...put in a strong 2-day work week.


   :banned:


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> :banned:


_Someone _has to go drink beer in Denver...


----------



## Road Guy

you coming for the Broncos game ehh?


----------



## thekzieg

Hell no.


----------



## Road Guy

in that event, traffic is going to wicked suck from lunch till 10 PM tomorrow. avoid anything from downtown south if possible..


----------



## thekzieg

Flight lands at 3pm, and I have no idea what part of town my friend lives in, so we'll see...


----------



## envirotex

Got a notion to say what doesn't feel right
I just wanted to know if I could go home


----------



## Road Guy

stay strong!


----------



## envirotex

For 6 more minutes, I can.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Got a notion to say what doesn't feel rightI just wanted to know if I could go home


My daughter loved this song when it first came out. She thought they were singing "donut, donut" instead of "don't knock it."


----------



## Road Guy

Leaving work feeling like........


----------



## FLBuff PE




----------



## snickerd3

later gators!!!


----------



## Supe




----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


>


@csb's costume is better.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> @csb's costume is better.


Well duh.


----------



## envirotex

I don't think Hank done it this way...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_72-7TFHEnU


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

My boss yelled at me this morning “It’s the fifth time you’ve been late to work this week! Do you know what that means?!” I said, “Probably that it’s Friday?”…..


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

My boss also just informed me that “It’s FRIDAY” is not a legitimate excuse to start drinking at 8am......bummer


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

If being drunk before 3pm on a Friday is wrong, I never want to be right.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

I was tired Friday night and I went to the bar to have a few drinks. The bartender asked me, "What'll you have?" I said, "Surprise me." He showed me a naked picture of my wife.  (Dangerfield)


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Typical Friday Night:

Woman: "I'm not interested in casual sex."
Me: "Alright, I'll keep my tie on."......(Dangerfield)


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Maybe if we all sit extremely still........ Monday won't be able to see us.

Now on to the weekend!!!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday!

Enjoy the 49 hour weekend!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Nobody bumped this thread today?? For shame.


----------



## knight1fox3

I really hope you all have a great day tomorrow and the week following.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I really hope you all have a great day tomorrow and the week following.


:redface:


----------



## mudpuppy

knight1fox3 said:


> I really hope you all have a great day tomorrow and the week following.




Can't get me down!  Half day of work today and then Vegas until next Wednesday!!


----------



## NJmike PE

mudpuppy said:


> Can't get me down!  Half day of work today and then Vegas until next Wednesday!!


HBD MP!


----------



## Supe

Not even 7am and it is, without a doubt, a zero f*cks given Friday.


----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE

I already have a headache


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF Everyone!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## snickerd3

good thing today is only a half day of work!!


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> good thing today is only a half day of work!!


:redface:


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> :redface:


:bananalama:


----------



## Mangano

Feliz Viernes!


----------



## Ble_PE

TGIF!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Sweet! I forgot it's my Friday!!!


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Sweet! I forgot it's my Friday!!!


I did NOT forget it's mine. Pour one for me!


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sweet! I forgot it's my Friday!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sweet! I forgot it's my Friday!!!


:redface:






On a different note, my Firday just got better because my 11 am meeting just got canceled.


----------



## snickerd3

out at 11:30am today!


----------



## Master slacker

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## envirotex

Friday on a Wednesday...


----------



## Road Guy

I'm torn between being at home dealing with wife and kids versus being at work where there is no one here and Im gonna take a very very long lunch, probably have some booze


----------



## envirotex

No judgement here...Merry Christmas!


----------



## Road Guy

Im going to put my allotted 4 hours of overhead to good use today!

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## knight1fox3

After today I'm calling it good for 2016. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

I would say all of y'all could go f#$k yourselves, but it's Christmas, so I'll just say Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy holidays to everyone making today their last work day before the weekend! I'm trucking through Friday of this week and next. Saving up that vacation time!


----------



## MA_PE

My plan is make this my Friday.  I hope nothing comes up to change that.

Merry Christmas to all those folks leaving for the holidays today.  Safe travels and I hope you have a great holiday!


----------



## RickJames

One more day.  Saving vacation for a nice ski trip!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> I would say all of y'all could go f#$k yourselves, but it's Christmas, so I'll just say Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


I'm working all this week, and all of next week. However, since Christmas and New Year's fall on Sundays this year, we get the following Mondays off. But to all of you taking the rest of the year off after today, I only have one thing to say to you. I hope that you are SIMPLY HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMASTIME.


----------



## snickerd3

tomorrow is my last work day of the year


----------



## User1

coworker just said quite loudly with no context

standard nut size?

:true:


----------



## User1

also, i'm working all of the weeks except the next 2 mondays as well.


----------



## Road Guy

this is another time of year you don't hear teachers bitch about their jobs...


----------



## User1

We in that sunshine state where that bomb ass hemp be
The state where ya never find a dance floor empty
And pimps be on a mission for them greens
Lean mean money-makin-machines servin fiends
I been in the game for ten years makin rap tunes
Ever since honeys was wearin sassoon
Now it's '95 and they clock me and watch me
Diamonds shinin lookin like I robbed Liberace
It's all good, from Diego to tha Bay
Your city is tha bomb if your city makin pay
Throw up a finger if ya feel the same way
Dre puttin it down for
Californ-I-a


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Today is my Friday.  Of the week and year.


----------



## snickerd3

Audi driver said:


> Today is my Friday.  Of the week and year.


mine too.  isn't it great!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> mine too.  isn't it great!!!


It'd be better if I was at all looking forward to Christmas.  But being off work is nice.


----------



## thekzieg

Audi driver said:


> It'd be better if I was at all looking forward to Christmas.  But being off work is nice.


So you're NOT simply having a wonderful Christmastime?

Friday for the week...two days of work next week...


----------



## Ble_PE

I've decided to make this my Friday as well. Looking forward to two four day weekends in a row to close-out/kick-off the year. I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> So you're NOT simply having a wonderful Christmastime?


Hardly.  Not a fan of Christmas.  At all.


----------



## kevo_55

I'm sure one of the few working today.

For us dedicated workers, TGIF!!


----------



## Road Guy

Gonna do around 4 hours today from the house- technically our offices are closed today and Monday but I got volunteered to QC some shit - since I was dumb enough to answer the phone yesterday!!!!! But I was thinking of billing 8 hours for it?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Gonna do around 4 hours today from the house- technically our offices are closed today and Monday but I got volunteered to QC some shit - since I was dumb enough to answer the phone yesterday!!!!! *But I was thinking of billing 8 hours for it?*


I see nothing wrong with that


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I left early yesterday to play golf, so I'm working this morning.  Then I'm golfing again this afternoon.


----------



## User1

I signed up to be in a flash mob for a marriage proposal NEXT FRIDAY! This has been a dream of mine since they became a thing! SO Excited!

Flash mob that is a marriage proposal. Someone didn't offer to propose marriage to me in exchange for my participation. just so we're clear.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm in the office today! We'll see how long I last. I'm not feeling that well, but am trying to get some calcs and a drawing done.


----------



## User1

we're having prime rib today for lunch. and an ugly christmas sweater contest. i think most will leave after lunch. some are only coming in for lunch. haha.


----------



## Mangano

feliz viernes.


----------



## thekzieg

Forgot to post earlier cause I was busy working, but it's my Friday! If you need me, I'll be in Europe.


----------



## FLBuff PE

:redface:


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, it is actually Friday!


----------



## knight1fox3

No posts yet? Probably because it doesn't actually feel like Friday......or does it? :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE

It does now, since I'm leaving work in the next few minutes!


----------



## Ble_PE

This has been an extremely long week and I can't wait to have a beer or ten tonight!


----------



## P-E

Yes beer!


----------



## envirotex

Ble_PE said:


> This has been an extremely long week and I can't wait to have a beer or ten tonight!


Yes.  It has been a long week.  Sucked up all my vacation except for a day, so back to the grind.  This is when I remember the benefits of being hourly....


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah this has been the longest short week I've had in a while...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Today's the Friday!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## thekzieg

HOW IS IT STILL NOT FRIDAY?!


----------



## P-E

My Friday isn't until Saturday.  And Sunday isn't going to be much better.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> HOW IS IT STILL NOT FRIDAY?!


this!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

P-E said:


> My Friday isn't until Saturday.  And Sunday isn't going to be much better.


Well you see P-E, we sort of lost some people. So we're gonna need you to come in on Sunday too. THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## envirotex

Well...Here we are.  Finally.


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> Well...Here we are.  Finally.


X2


----------



## FLBuff PE

TGIF.


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> TGIF.


Yessir!!!!  :40oz:


----------



## envirotex

FLBuff PE said:


> TGIF.


Yep.


----------



## P-E

Beer time.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ah, Friday. We meet again. :beerbang:


----------



## Road Guy

&amp; supposed to be a pleasant weekend!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's about freakin' time! I've been waiting all week for today!  :40oz: :beerbang:


----------



## envirotex

And I got this today...






FML.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ can't you just call out sick? Vomit in the hall on the way out today to make it look good.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> ^ can't you just call out sick? Vomit in the hall on the way out today to make it look good.


LOL.  See my lunch thread post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, that'll work.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Or go get some Taco Bell.


----------



## envirotex

And a 4:30 meeting today.  Joy.


----------



## leggo PE

envirotex said:


> And a 4:30 meeting today.  Joy.


That is cruel!

Wait, what am I doing in this thread not on a Friday?


----------



## P-E

leggo said:


> That is cruel!
> 
> Wait, what am I doing in this thread not on a Friday?


If you're drinking lots of beer; close enough.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Practically Friday for me.  Left work early due to the snow storm.  Was tempted to take a day but had a face to face with three vendors that I had to go in for.


----------



## leggo PE

Actually Friday for me!


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo said:


> Actually Friday for me!


Isn't it actually Friday for everyone (except @Dexman PE PMP)?


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Isn't it actually Friday for everyone (except @Dexman PE PMP)?


according to FB they are official New Zealand residents now


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, I am so ready to get out of here!! I need a beer and I think happy hour at Kona Brewing will hit the spot!


----------



## envirotex

Finally.  Friday. For reals.


----------



## thekzieg

It's my Friday. Time to drink beer and bloody marys and get into trouble with my Seattle friend!


----------



## redrum

its absolutely not Friday!


----------



## MetsFan

thekzieg PE said:


> It's my Friday. Time to drink beer and bloody marys and get into trouble with my Seattle friend!


Same here, Happy Friday!  I'm heading to DFW tomorrow for a wedding.


----------



## Supe

F*ck you both.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm working about a half day tomorrow, playing golf in the afternoon, then leaving on Friday for a week-long golf trip to Florida.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> It's my Friday. Time to drink beer and bloody marys and get into trouble with my Seattle friend!


LadyFox is in Seattle this week. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Today IS Friday.

Future FTW!!!


----------



## P-E

On my way to the Woodstock inn for pre camping lunch and beers.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, it gets really quiet here on Friday. I haven't even left work yet!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## snickerd3

TGIF, for a short week it has felt like an extended longer week.  Early departure for me this afternoon.


----------



## Road Guy

for me this Friday means that there are only two more days in the work week until Monday!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

So ready for the weekend! Hoping to hit the beach tomorrow morning!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Why, hello there, Friday, you sexy beast!


----------



## akwooly

yeaaahh boyyeeee. Friday!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay Friday!

Hoping to get out of the office within the next two hours or less. It's been a whirlwhind of a week!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've been waiting for this day all week!!


----------



## Road Guy

After working 11 straight days in a row I took a "me" day...


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> After working 11 straight days in a row I took a "me" day...


Huh, Pictured you to be a two planker like the rest of us gen x ers.


----------



## Road Guy

Originally I was just going to try it out while the wife was converting but not ever putting on another ski boot has kept me from switching back....

Plus you get that Ab workout trying to jump around and get going


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> Originally I was just going to try it out while the wife was converting but not ever putting on another ski boot has kept me from switching back....
> 
> Plus you get that Ab workout trying to jump around and get going


Knuckle dragger.


----------



## leggo PE

Hooray for it being Friday!


----------



## Road Guy

this Friday not as good as last Friday, but a Friday none the less!


----------



## frazil

To friday!


----------



## P-E

Two Friday.  Just finished my second beer. 

Oops, it's Saturday.


----------



## knight1fox3

No Friday posts? Everyone must be watching March Madness b-ball and/or getting drunk on green beer. :dunno:


----------



## kevo_55

:bag:


----------



## envirotex

Sláinte.


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> No Friday posts? Everyone must be watching March Madness b-ball and/or getting drunk on green beer. :dunno:


Did someone say beer??


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Does working on a Sunday count as Friday?


----------



## Supe

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Does working on a Sunday count as Friday?


Not unless you're taking Monday off.


----------



## P-E

Screw Monday.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Supe said:


> 17 hours ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: Does working on a Sunday count as Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless you're taking Monday off.
Click to expand...

No, 3 day road trip through eastern PA and NJ.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> View attachment 9274


Sparkly underwear!!!!  That is awesome


----------



## envirotex

It's Friday.


----------



## Dleg

Barbecuing on the deck with cold Alaskan Ambers after work!  Of course, it's easy to keep them cold when it's still below zero up here.... Come on Spring, WTF???


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> Barbecuing on the deck with cold Alaskan Ambers after work!


That's good beer! :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg

Yes it is!  I had some Denali Mother Ale last night.  I've enjoyed it from the tap before at restaurants, but from a can it tasted like vomit.  But hey, I'm not a big hops fan (I hate IPAs).  I have 5 left if anyone wants them!


----------



## MA_PE

force yourself!  You can do it!


----------



## envirotex

Dleg said:


> Yes it is!  I had some Denali Mother Ale last night.  I've enjoyed it from the tap before at restaurants, but from a can it tasted like vomit.  But hey, I'm not a big hops fan (I hate IPAs).  I have 5 left if anyone wants them!


Keep 'em cold.  I'll be there in 10 hours and $1000K.


----------



## Dleg

Sounds good!  No problem keeping them cold - I might have to bring them inside to keep them from going solid.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> Keep 'em cold.  I'll be there in 10 hours and $1000K.


New bucket list, need to go drinking with Tex some time.... 

....you too Dleg...


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> New bucket list, need to go drinking with Tex some time....
> 
> ....you too Dleg...


Count me in.


----------



## Ble_PE

No Friday posts all day? For shame. I blame canadagoose for all the spam pushing this to the second page. How about a little Hawaiian reggae to get you in the spirit? Who wouldn't like to feel like a kid again? I know I sure would!


----------



## P-E

I switched thrs night with Friday night.   Still feel lousy.


----------



## Road Guy

Where my boys at?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time for the weekly bump...from the future!


----------



## kevo_55

Gotta go with the classic.

TGIF!!


----------



## P-E

I need a beer.   Trying to get outta here early.


----------



## knight1fox3

Taking some of our people from the Poland office to a hockey game tonight. They have never seen a game in person. Should be a good time.


----------



## NJmike PE

FML. It's Friday. I've been out every night this week until about 9 doing shit, classes, coaching, etc. Tonight is the first night off for me and what do I get... babysitting duty so Mrs NJ can go out. WTF. nyquil for the kids. those shits are going to bed early so I can get my drink on!


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> FML. It's Friday. I've been out every night this week until about 9 doing shit, classes, coaching, etc. Tonight is the first night off for me and what do I get... babysitting duty so Mrs NJ can go out. WTF. nyquil for the kids. those shits are going to bed early so I can get my drink on!


See you in the tank later.


----------



## Road Guy

Sigh... as usual you are approaching this wrong....

You basically have the night to yourself, DVD the shit out of the kids and then you get the benefit of a drunk wife coming home without having to take her out and listen to her ramble on and on just to get her to the point of getting drunk...


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Sigh... as usual you are approaching this wrong....
> 
> You basically have the night to yourself, DVD the shit out of the kids and then you get the benefit of a drunk wife coming home without having to take her out and listen to her ramble on and on just to get her to the point of getting drunk...


this is why you get paid the big bucks. Always full of wisdon


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> this is why you get paid the big bucks. Always full of wisdon


Damn, I should send her out more often.


----------



## Ble_PE

P-E said:


> See you in the tank later.


I don't think @Krakosky's husband would approve...


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Sigh... as usual you are approaching this wrong....You basically have the night to yourself, DVD the shit out of the kids and then you get the benefit of a drunk wife coming home without having to take her out and listen to her ramble on and on just to get her to the point of getting drunk...


Nevermind. That wasn't a great plan either. She came home all giddy, wouldn't shut the fuck up and then went straight to bed.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Nevermind. That wasn't a great plan either. She came home all giddy, wouldn't shut the fuck up and then went straight to bed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sounds like love was in the air!


----------



## P-E

I never made it to the tank.  After a few beers, fell asleep on the couch, woke up at 1am - beer day was over.  Will have to make up for it today.


----------



## knight1fox3

P-E said:


> "fell asleep"


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> FML. It's Friday. I've been out every night this week until about 9 doing shit, classes, coaching, etc. Tonight is the first night off for me and what do I get... babysitting duty so Mrs NJ can go out. WTF. nyquil for the kids. those shits are going to bed early so I can get my drink on!


It's not babysitting when THEY'RE YOUR FUCKING KIDS.


----------



## YMZ PE

Seriously, NJ. Grow the fuck up and stop acting like your wife and kids are a burden instead of the God-given blessing they are.


----------



## Road Guy

so apparently the line is drawn (from our eb.com hot mommas) at calling the kids "little shits"!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> It's not babysitting when THEY'RE YOUR FUCKING KIDS.


Especially when she's been watching them while you're out every night.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> so apparently the line is drawn (from our eb.com hot mommas) at calling the kids "little shits"!


"Babysitting" is my trigger word if you donated sperm for their existence.


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> "Babysitting" is my trigger word if you donated sperm for their existence.


My MIL referred to my parenting as "babysitting" once. I didn't let that one slide.


----------



## Supe

It's my Friday, courtesy of a 4/10 schedule and a floating holiday.  Happy Easter, bitches!


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> It's my Friday, courtesy of a 4/10 schedule and a floating holiday.  Happy Easter, bitches!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My Friday as well. Get tomorrow off, then also get Monday off.  Easter here is a 4-day weekend for everyone. Who knew a rabbit who lays chocolate eggs has so much influence?


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> My Friday as well. Get tomorrow off, then also get Monday off.  Easter here is a 4-day weekend for everyone. Who knew a rabbit who lays chocolate eggs has so much influence?


Ya I recall that being the case when we were in Australia. NOTHING was open.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I was told to expect everything being closed. The city holds the equivalent of a State Fair in the middle of the town that runs from today through Monday. Rides, livestock show, horse events, food, etc.

http://eastershow.co.nz/


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I was told to expect everything being closed. The city holds the equivalent of a State Fair in the middle of the town that runs from today through Monday. Rides, livestock show, horse events, food, etc.
> 
> http://eastershow.co.nz/


What, like an actual community where people give a shit?


----------



## Dleg

I just came out of the bathroom thinking it was Friday for some reason, but it's god damned Wednesday.


----------



## csb

I thought yesterday was Thursday, so I'm extra disappointed in today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> I just came out of the bathroom thinking it was Friday for some reason, but it's god damned Wednesday.


You need more dietary fiber if you think your shit took two days.


----------



## Dleg

Nope.  Raisin Bran + 2 cups of coffee every morning = regular as a clock!


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm still trying to figure out how you coming out of the bathroom has to do with it not being Friday...


----------



## csb

Hey! It's finally Thursday!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> It's not babysitting when THEY'RE YOUR FUCKING KIDS.






YMZ PE said:


> Seriously, NJ. Grow the fuck up and stop acting like your wife and kids are a burden instead of the God-given blessing they are.


For the record, after a long, shitty week I was actually looking forward to spending the evening with my family, wife included. So my vent/rant was because of that but whatever.


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> WTF. nyquil for the kids. those shits are going to bed early so I can get my drink on!


"whatever"


----------



## kevo_55

Ok, now it's Friday. We can officially post here.


----------



## matt267 PE

F work, I stayed home today.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> F work, I stayed home today.


Come up to Boston.  I'll be at the Boston beer works over by north station.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Come up to Boston.  I'll be at the Boston beer works over by north station.


I can't, I'm "Babysitting."


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## snickerd3

half day today!!


----------



## Road Guy

It's ok as long as you are babysitting your "rescue dog"


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> It's ok as long as you are babysitting your "rescue dog"


My little shits are here too.


----------



## Road Guy

I have a purebred dog; fuck all you "who saved who" people!


----------



## thekzieg

Eight hours till I'm on my way to San Diego  :B


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Eight hours till I'm on my way to San Diego  :B


Travel safe. Don't get your ass kicked off the plane. But youtube it if you do!


----------



## csb

Good Friday!


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Travel safe. Don't get your ass kicked off the plane. But youtube it if you do!


I _am_ flying United...but fingers crossed I can get $9000 out of the deal if they do need my seat! More likely, I'm just going to end up stranded in Denver.


----------



## matt267 PE

Denver? Nope. Hold out for 10k.


----------



## Road Guy

There are worse airports to get stranded in for sure... but if you do we live close by so we can treat you to some home made southern food while your here...


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> There are worse airports to get stranded in for sure...


Like PVD.


----------



## P-E

thekzieg PE said:


> I _am_ flying United...but fingers crossed I can get $9000 out of the deal if they do need my seat! More likely, I'm just going to end up stranded in Denver.


United has cheap seats to Syria.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> There are worse airports to get stranded in for sure... but if you do we live close by so we can treat you to some home made southern food while your here...


You mean like instant biscuits &amp; gravy? :huh:


----------



## P-E

Off to VT tomorrow for a beer run, er I mean, family long weekend.   Hope there's some skiing left.


----------



## MA_PE

P-E Can you bring me back a case of Heady Topper? 

Of course I'll pay a delivery surcharge.


----------



## P-E

MA_PE said:


> P-E Can you bring me back a case of Heady Topper?
> 
> Of course I'll pay a delivery surcharge.


I can bring you back some.   Going to have to sneak another cooler into the car.  No surcharge.


----------



## User1

i want beer!


----------



## P-E

thejulie_PE said:


> i want beer!


Come to Boston.


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> Come to Boston.


well where were you october 2009?? I went to Boston once!


----------



## csb

It's Friday! Who's watching the kids?


----------



## kevo_55

School.

Did I just say that out loud?


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> It's Friday! Who's babysitting the kids?


^fixt

not me.


----------



## Dleg

I left my kid home, alone, and sick.  

How's that for parenting?


----------



## snickerd3

Dleg said:


> I left my kid home, alone, and sick.
> 
> How's that for parenting?


how very ferris bueller-esque of you


----------



## P-E

thejulie_PE said:


> well where were you october 2009?? I went to Boston once!


Preparing for my son to be born.  Didn't drink much for a while after that.


----------



## csb

Dleg said:


> I left my kid home, alone, and sick.
> 
> How's that for parenting?


So you're subscribing to the csb School of Parenting?


----------



## envirotex

snickerd3 said:


> how very ferris bueller-esque of you


Yeah.  I would do that, but my kid is actually Ferris Bueller.  Or sometimes John Bender.


----------



## envirotex

Friday.  Play on, playette.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm so ready for quittin' time! I checked out a while ago.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And then back to work...


----------



## YMZ PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> And then back to work...


It's still Sunday here, Doctor Who.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Me at the end of work today:

http://video.dailymail.co.uk/video/mol/2017/04/25/685269684277563015/640x360_MP4_685269684277563015.mp4


----------



## P-E

Leaving early today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## P-E

As soon as I get there it will be time.


----------



## thekzieg

Don't really have anything to do today. It really is a happy Friday.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!


----------



## envirotex

Workin' all week for that Texaco check
Sun beatin' down on the back of my neck
Tried to save my money but Jimmy says no
He's got a little honey on Telephone Road


----------



## NJmike PE

Daydrinking because f this place


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is this ^ a result of bring your kids to work day?


----------



## NJmike PE

nope. just FTP


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Daydrinking because f this place


What's the Pepsi for?


----------



## NJmike PE

P-E said:


> 9 hours ago, NJmike PE said: Daydrinking because f this place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the Pepsi for?
Click to expand...

Color

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bump it up.

Because

it's

FRIDAY!!!

arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo Friday! Before a weekend of camping, too! This is a good day!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!


----------



## Master slacker

snarf snarf


----------



## envirotex

Dear Friday,

I have finally seen the light, and I have finally realized what you mean.

Love, tex


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## snickerd3

Yeah!!!  friday is here.


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!


----------



## knight1fox3

I've had enough of this week. I'm outta here.


----------



## knight1fox3

My Friday. Then off for 10 days! BOOM


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My (actual) Friday too.

:multiplespotting:


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> My Friday. Then off for 10 days! BOOM


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> My Friday. Then off for 10 days! BOOM






Dexman PE PMP said:


> My (actual) Friday too.
> 
> :multiplespotting:


----------



## envirotex

Because I already know what I'm going to post.  FTS.  Until Monday.

In your house I long to be;
Room by room patiently,
I'll wait for you there like a stone.
I'll wait for you there alone.


----------



## YMZ PE

RIP Chris.


----------



## leggo PE

RIP Chris Cornell. Damn, this sort of thing is always tragic.

Also, it's Friday.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Friday again.  Last day in the office until June 8th.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I thought we banned future boy from posting in here. If not, we should.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If it makes you feel any better, next Friday will be on a "normal" day and not the future...


----------



## Master slacker

Post


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Now.


----------



## leggo PE

It's Friday! And I'm a soon-to-be PE!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## YMZ PE

Congrats @leggo PE! Especially in CA, that's no small feat!


----------



## leggo PE

YMZ PE said:


> Congrats @leggo PE! Especially in CA, that's no small feat!


Thank ya kindly!


----------



## leggo PE

Annnnddddd it's another Friday! And this time I actually AM a registered P.E.!


----------



## P-E

On the way to a brewfest.  See ya in the tank


----------



## kevo_55

Congrats again Leggo!

TGIF! And another week survived, it's time for a beer.


----------



## leggo PE

kevo_55 said:


> Congrats again Leggo!
> 
> TGIF! And another week survived, it's time for a beer.


Thanks again, @kevo_55! I wish it were time for a brew for me... Not quite. Haha!


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## lisfs

leggo PE said:


> Annnnddddd it's another Friday! And this time I actually AM a registered P.E.!


Congrats Leggo!   Awesome job becoming a Licensed Engineer.      

Have you had your big celebration with family/friends yet?  Becoming a PE is one of the most celebrated milestone in an Engineer's life - go for it!


----------



## akwooly

congrats @leggo PE!!! happy friday!


----------



## Road Guy

Happy Friday to all! This time next week I will be on A1A, mile marker 79!


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to go home yet???


----------



## Road Guy

I know, I came down to my normal office (after being in the field a week) mainly to be "seen" and guess what? Aint no one fucking here!


----------



## knight1fox3

We started what's called "summer hours" earlier this month. At about noon on Fridays this place becomes a #@[email protected]%&amp;* ghost town. How does no one else have work to do?! :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

Because this is my Friday


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> We started what's called "summer hours" earlier this month. At about noon on Fridays this place becomes a #@[email protected]%&amp;* ghost town. How does no one else have work to do?! :dunno:


It's not that they don't have things to do, it's that they just don't give a shit about them on a Friday afternoon...


----------



## envirotex

Indecisión me molesta.
Si no me quieres, librame.
Dime! ¿Qué tengo ser?
¿Sabes que ropa me quedar?
Pero tienes que decir...

¿Me debo ir o quedarme?
Split
Doble! ¿Me frío o lo soplo?


----------



## leggo PE

Woooo Friday!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF.

我需要一杯啤酒


----------



## P-E

Bottling beer tonight.   And opening some too.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Bottling beer tonight.   And opening some too.



What are you bottling?


----------



## matt267 PE

> On 6/16/2017 at 3:59 PM, envirotex said:
> 
> Indecisión me molesta.
> Si no me quieres, librame.
> Dime! ¿Qué tengo ser?
> ¿Sabes que ropa me quedar?
> Pero tienes que decir...
> 
> ¿Me debo ir o quedarme?
> Split
> Doble! ¿Me frío o lo soplo?



My night time theme song.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> What are you bottling?


Imperial English brown.   Came out to 9.2%.  Tastes great.  Will be ready to drink in two weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

9.2%? Nice. I might brew a batch this weekend. I have a kit sitting on the counter. Only problem is the temperature in my basement is in the high 70s. I have to setup a swap cooler to keep the fermenter cooler. Never done that before. 

Maybe I'll buy a fermentation chamber and not tell the wife.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

knight1fox3 said:


> We started what's called "summer hours" earlier this month. At about noon on Fridays this place becomes a #@[email protected]%&amp;* ghost town. How does no one else have work to do?! :dunno:


My boss started summer hours( Mon-Fri 10 hrs per day) 3 summers ago and haven't gone back to regular hours since then.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> 9.2%? Nice. I might brew a batch this weekend. I have a kit sitting on the counter. Only problem is the temperature in my basement is in the high 70s. I have to setup a swap cooler to keep the fermenter cooler. Never done that before.
> 
> Maybe I'll buy a fermentation chamber and not tell the wife.


We're going to start doing grain.  We've built a mash tun out of a cooler.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> We're going to start doing grain.  We've built a mash tun out of a cooler.


My brother does all grain. That's too advanced for me right now.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> My brother does all grain. That's too advanced for me right now.


The guys in the neighborhood are really into it.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Master slacker

All up in the bitch, bitches!  After a sh***y, fan-f'ing-turd-tastic week, i proclaim today Friday.  F Monday through Wednesday of this week.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Road Guy

even though I was off last week I am thinking about "pulling out" and making this a 5 day weekend?

I have a date with some trout in the morning   early!


----------



## MA_PE

might have to bail myself.  I'm taking monday and wednesday....vacation!


----------



## matt267 PE

I didn't even bother going in today. Maybe I'll return to work next Thursday.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm likely leaving to take "summer hours" this afternoon. For whatever reason, my employer is giving us both 7/3 and 7/4 off. I'll take it! 

Have a good holiday everyone!


----------



## kevo_55

Arg, full day today but taking Monday &amp; Wednesday off.

Heading out to Green Bay tomorrow morning for a little Door County R&amp;R. I so want to see the remodeled Packer's Hall of Fame!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

kevo_55 said:


> Heading out to Green Bay tomorrow morning for a little Door County R&amp;R. I so want to see the remodeled Packer's Hall of Fame!!!!


Nice! I used to live right near the stadium before it became a metroplex! 

The HoF is also pretty cool. If you haven't seen all that for awhile, I recommend taking the guided tour (you can bring beer!). :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3

taking monday off because day care is closed.  first yr they are closed extra days around july 4.


----------



## MetsFan

T minus 1.5 hours


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone! I'm taking Monday off, too, but have a full day today. Really looking forward to this four day weekend!


----------



## alien

Our boss gave us Monday off. Four day weekend!


----------



## envirotex

Since I've heard this song three times today...

Now you guys can all sing along, too.

Yeah, it's a party in the USA...


----------



## Road Guy

#triggered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## P-E

Haven't worked this week.  Why start now.   Beer fridge is calling.


----------



## leggo PE

Hi Friday, it's nice to see you again!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's Monday, but also my Friday. Taking the rest of the week off to go further explore the country.

Would have taken today off too but needed to finish up some project admin crap.


----------



## Master slacker

Up in this biatch!

Actually, I'm not because I'm going home until Monday.  :bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy

I definitely don't hate my life but I do love the lyrics to this song- very fitting end to a long ass week!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Country Music Friday!


----------



## User1

I get (an adjustment and) a massage at the chiro today to start the weekend off right!


----------



## mudpuppy

thejulie_PE said:


> I get (an adjustment and) a massage at the chiro today to start the weekend off right!




With a happy ending?


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> With a happy ending?


Well she did say "to start the weekend off right!"  LOL


----------



## envirotex

Gimme one reason to stay here...


----------



## leggo PE

It's... Friday?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Not only Friday, it is also pay day, and my 16th wedding anniversary.


----------



## envirotex

FLBuff PE said:


> Not only Friday, it is also pay day, and my 16th wedding anniversary.


Heck, yeah!


----------



## kevo_55

Bow chicka chicka wa wa

Congrats &amp; happy Friday!!


----------



## Road Guy

congrats Buff!

I am checked out of work, time sheet submitted and headed to Check out S Dakota School of Mines (&amp; some of those big square states) with my oldest two...


----------



## Master slacker

F today.

Sideways.

With a chainsaw.

Was planning on leaving stupid early today, but nooooooooooo, an exchanger is leaking in a plant I'm not responsible for, but I'm the only engineer here.  Cuss.


----------



## MA_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Not only Friday, it is also pay day, and my 16th wedding anniversary.


Is that good combination?  Happy Anniversary and bye bye paycheck!

Congrats to the Buffs and best wishes for many many more.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> F today.
> 
> Sideways.
> 
> With a chainsaw.
> 
> Was planning on leaving stupid early today, but nooooooooooo, an exchanger is leaking in a plant I'm not responsible for, but I'm the only engineer here.  Cuss.


At least you still have your PB&amp;J. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM! Got some old college buddies coming into town. We might have a beer or 12...


----------



## leggo PE

Have fun, @knight1fox3!

I'm hoping to bring home our new kitty this weekend...


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF.

Enjoy the kitty Leggo.


----------



## Road Guy

going to be painting all weekend, would rather be at work!


----------



## envirotex

One for the boys...?

When it comes to Friday, I always earn

Don't try to teach me, I got nothing to learn

'Cause baby I'm gifted

You see what I mean?

USDA certified lean

I got gas in the tank

I got money in the bank

I got news for you baby, you're looking at the man

I got skin in the game

I got a household name

I got news for you baby, you're looking at the man


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Master slacker

Time to leave as I have plans.  Go home.  Walk dog.  Play with dog.  Pet cat.  Get scratched by cat.  Cuss.  Work out.  Shower.  Zelda - Link to the Past.  Carb load.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, y'all! It's my co-worker's last day, which is bittersweet. But, it does mean pizza later!


----------



## User1

this week has been so insane and stressful that i'm coming into the office in the mornings before music on festival weekend this weekend, so next week isn't as insane and stressful. also, i'm exhausted. happy friday.


----------



## Road Guy

Rolling into the weekend like.....


----------



## envirotex

One for the T-Swizzle--

Someday I'll be living in a big old city
And all you're ever gonna be is mean
Someday I'll be big enough so you can't hit me
And all you're ever gonna be is mean
Why you gotta be so mean?


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday! I hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## P-E

Watching Sox Yankees.   Go Sox


----------



## FLBuff PE

TGIF


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EB!


----------



## thekzieg

It's my Friday/last day as a lonely work-from-home contractor!


----------



## knight1fox3

Also my Friday....bring on the 4-day weekend! :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

Raining like a mofo. I'm out of here.  4 day weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only a "normal" Friday for me, but it is Father's day weekend here.


----------



## leggo PE

It's Thursday for me. But tomorrow, Friday, I fly to Spain!


----------



## FLBuff PE

I've been watching the Vuelta a Espana (bike race), and the scenery is absolutely stunning. Makes me want to go. Have fun!

BTW, it's Friday b!tches! Let's get [email protected] up!


----------



## leggo PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I've been watching the Vuelta a Espana (bike race), and the scenery is absolutely stunning. Makes me want to go. Have fun!


Thanks!

I've been following a rider who's been giving firsthand accounts of the race at Rapha's website. If you're interested in taking a look, here's the link: https://pages.rapha.cc/feature/pro-diaries-lachlan-morton-at-vuelta-a-espana


----------



## envirotex

Early Monday morning, til Friday at five 
Man I work, work, work but I don't climb, climb, climb 
Boss man can shove that overtime up his can 
All I want to do is put a drink in my hand…


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Ble_PE

I've been waiting on this all week!! Ready for a cold one or three.  :40oz:


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Much needed weekend where I don't have anything planned. First in a loooooong time. Pretty excited to do nothing lol!!


----------



## User1

i'm doing all of the things in the house this weekend! including KILLING ALL OF THE SPIDERS BECAUSE NOW THERE ARE ELEVENTY FOUR THOUSAND.


----------



## snickerd3

COngrats you are adoptive Mommy!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> i'm doing all of the things in the house this weekend! including KILLING ALL OF THE SPIDERS BECAUSE NOW THERE ARE ELEVENTY FOUR THOUSAND.


I'm starting to think when I kill the spiders, 4 more come back to take their place. 

I wish I could go mad crazy tonight, alas, I should study (right, like that is going to happen on a Friday) or at least make it so studying is less painful to morrow.  Plus I am parenting solo this week, so have to be able to pick kids up from the people who are watching them.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> I'm starting to think when I kill the spiders, 4 more come back to take their place.
> 
> I wish I could go mad crazy tonight, alas, I should study (right, like that is going to happen on a Friday) or at least make it so studying is less painful to morrow.  Plus I am parenting *babysitting* solo this week, so have to be able to pick kids up from the people who are watching *babysitting* them.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday! Hoping to leave the office a tad early today.


----------



## leggo PE

It's Friday!

And it's Hardly Strictly weekend in SF! A free music festival in GGP that has several stages.  It's generally lots of fun, and one of the guaranteed best weekends in the city every year.


----------



## envirotex

Speaking of getting crazy with the cheez wiz...


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday the 13th! Don't let any black cats cross your path, nor break any mirrors, nor step under any ladders or on any cracks.


----------



## knight1fox3

Tom Brady doesn't believe in superstitions....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLlVM7bHLOQ


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## User1

has everybody made their "to do" lists for the weekend?? I HAVE!!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## knight1fox3

For some reason this reminds me of @thejulie_PE...LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

My Friday. Off to Vegas this evening!!!!


----------



## Supe

Have fun, guys.  Really bummed we can't make it


----------



## User1

Take all of the pics! All of them! And have the best time! Ever!


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> My Friday. Off to Vegas this evening!!!!


A double side eye for bumping this on a Thursday and for bragging about going to Vegas.


----------



## leggo PE

It is NOT Friday.

And I'm bummed I'm not going to Vegas this weekend.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is today some sort of holiday that I didn't find out about? There's no one posting!


----------



## csb

Ble_PE said:


> Is today some sort of holiday that I didn't find out about? There's no one posting!


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Is today some sort of holiday that I didn't find out about? There's no one posting!


I just got to work 20 minutes ago! Happy friday!


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I just got to work 20 minutes ago! Happy friday!


I used to be the last one in the office on the board... I miss that sometimes.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> I used to be the last one in the office on the board... I miss that sometimes.


it's not even 7am, too!


----------



## envirotex

S'getit.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, people!


----------



## Master slacker

Aboot time, eh?!


----------



## knight1fox3

TGIF, finally. Anyone have any Halloween parties planned for the weekend?


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, Friday!

I have a costume birthday party to attend tomorrow night, and then a non-costume BBQ to attend on Sunday. My friends are going to be testing out their new smoker!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## leggo PE

It's Friiiiiiidayyyyyyy!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy day before my birthday, everyone!


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> Happy day before my birthday, everyone!




What?!? We share the same birthday?


----------



## kevo_55

Hey, we share un-birthdays too!!


----------



## leggo PE

mudpuppy said:


> What?!? We share the same birthday?


It's your birthday tomorrow too?? Ahhh happy early birthday, birthday twin!


----------



## MA_PE

happy early b-day to all youse guyz


----------



## envirotex

Finally.  And something for everybody who is doing a little cookin'...

Say, hey, good lookin'
Whatcha got cookin'?
How's about cookin' somethin' up with me?
Hey, sweet baby
Don't you think maybe
We could find us a brand new recipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

I really hope everyone is enjoying their week at work. 

:thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy

that depends on whether on not there are out of town guests currently occupying space in your house  - very quiet here at the office


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yep, my Friday too. Taking tomorrow off to have our Thanksgiving and Skype with family back home.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone! It's almost the weekend!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy

It's Friday and even captain America leaving work early!
(Just took this pic north of Denver)


----------



## Ble_PE

Colorado's full of weirdos!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Master slacker

Guys, WTF is this white stuff falling from the sky?


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> Guys, WTF is this white stuff falling from the sky?
> 
> View attachment 10578


In WI during winter, we call that "Thursday". :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy

we got a little dusting last night but I am ready for some "real" snow down here on the Denver Flatlands


----------



## Ble_PE

My kids have been asking for snow ever since the temperatures started dropping and I'm hoping that we get some this winter. It's hard enough leaving paradise, but at least they should get some snow to play in to make up for it!


----------



## leggo PE

Wheeeeee Friday!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## envirotex

Yeah ay, it's Christmas time pretty baby
And the snow is fallin' on the ground
Hey, you be a real good lover
Yeah, but I never, I never know when you're gonna be around
Yeah I'm comin' back right now baby


----------



## leggo PE

Friday and PAYDAY! Yay!


----------



## leggo PE

Ay ay ay ay ay!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Last working day of 2017!!


----------



## leggo PE

It's.... Thursday. But half day tomorrow! Late in the year holiday lunch for my company. Basically means leaving work at noon, going to a nice restaurant, and eating lots of food and drinking lots of wine. Then getting to go home whenever!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> It's.... Thursday. But half day tomorrow! Late in the year holiday lunch for my company. Basically means leaving work at noon, going to a nice restaurant, and eating lots of food and drinking lots of wine. Then getting to go home whenever!


It's my FriYAY!  (Well, client wants me to come in for a meeting tomorrow... will see if that comes to be).    Also...look what I put in my username!  License number assigned today!  Woot!


----------



## txjennah PE

Well, here at work.  Big client meeting I've been prepping for the last six weeks went really well yesterday! So mentally I slid into vacation mode after that. Still some work to be done, though. Luckily it's pretty quiet here at the office. I may sneak out in the afternoon.  

Everyone done with their Christmas shopping yet?  I'm about done, just have to pick up a little toy for my parents' dog (lol), and some nice yarn for my future MIL.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

To those who post about their "Fridays" being something other than an actual Friday, I am watching (&amp; crying).


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday-before-Christmas, everyone!

I'm pretty much donezo with the shopping. You shoulda seen me going home yesterday. I was carrying three rather large boxes of different sizes (that thankfully stacked in a way I could manage them all at one, with only minorly feeling like my forearms were going to fall of by the time I got home), a bag full of stuff, and a backpack full of more packages. "Twas an adventure!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

kevo_55 said:


> TGIF!
> 
> To those who post about their "Fridays" being something other than an actual Friday, I am watching (&amp; crying).


We get Christmas Eve as a holiday... Today was our observed holiday.  a Friday off is super rare for me.


----------



## Alm336 PE

Well it's t-minus 15 minutes till the start of my 4 day holiday weekend.


----------



## FLBuff PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday-before-Christmas, everyone!
> 
> I'm pretty much donezo with the shopping. You shoulda seen me going home yesterday. I was carrying three rather large boxes of different sizes (that thankfully stacked in a way I could manage them all at one, with only minorly feeling like my forearms were going to fall of by the time I got home), a bag full of stuff, and a backpack full of more packages. "Twas an adventure!


Were you able to carry them on your bike? And more importantly, clip out of your pedals?


----------



## leggo PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Were you able to carry them on your bike? And more importantly, clip out of your pedals?


Haha nope, no way!


----------



## YMZ PE

It isn't f*** this sh** o' clock yet...and yet it feels an awful lot like it.


----------



## Road Guy

I have only worked six hours this week but I am already ready for fucking Friday


----------



## User1

YMZ PE said:


> It isn't f*** this sh** o' clock yet...and yet it feels an awful lot like it.


----------



## leggo PE

Arghhh right?


----------



## User1

FRIYAY


----------



## knight1fox3

This was a long week! Next week will be even longer!


----------



## leggo PE

It's Friiiiiiidaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've been on antibiotics since Christmas and I'm ready to have a beer!!


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> This was a long week! Next week will be even longer!


But you don't have to stay up until midnight this Sunday!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

Who would have thought that 4 days of work would take so long?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

kevo_55 said:


> TGIF!
> 
> Who would have thought that 4 days of work would take so long?


Thanks to New Years and monster snow storm that dumped 18 inches, my normal 4 day work week turned into a 2 day work week.


----------



## envirotex

Today felt like Monday all day.  Whew.


----------



## txjennah PE

I echo the sentiment that this 4-day work week sure took a long time to be finished.  So happy for the weekend.  Hope you all have a good one!


----------



## MA_PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Thanks to New Years and monster snow storm that dumped 18 inches, my normal 4 day work week turned into a 2 day work week.


Wuss.  Couldn't you work from home


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

2 week holiday break is now over. Back to work again.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay!


----------



## envirotex

Easy, ready, willing, overtime
Where does it stop
Where do you dare me
To draw the line
You've got the body
Now you want my soul
Don't even think about it
Say, no go



You're welcome!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I can go for being twice as nice........ arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I can go for just repeating the same old lines...... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## P-E

Beer time.   Just finished a couple margaritas.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy groundhog day!


----------



## P-E

Going to a beer tasting later.  See you in the drunk tank.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## ME_VT_PE




----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

T minus 8 hours!


----------



## leggo PE

Haaaaaallelujah!


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy

I finished up a bottle of this Kah tequila last night, holy shit it doesn't taste strong as you drink it, its definitely a good sipping tequila but holy hell I feel like shit today!


----------



## User1

My dad always says: the thing about tequila is, you always know what you're doing, you just can't do shit about it.


----------



## leggo PE

Thank goodness it's Friday.


----------



## leggo PE

It's another Friday!


----------



## akwooly

finally Friday!


----------



## Master slacker

HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

Half day this Friday to head up to the mountains to shred some fresh pow!


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Half day this Friday to head up to the mountains to shred some fresh pow!


Do you board or ski?


----------



## Ble_PE

I've got no problem drinkin at all...


----------



## envirotex

@Ble_PE...Happy Friday.


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> Half day this Friday to head up to the mountains to shred some fresh pow!


You didn't get caught up in the avalanches I hope!


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Do you board or ski?


Ski!


----------



## leggo PE

mudpuppy said:


> You didn't get caught up in the avalanches I hope!


Nope, but a guy who a housemate of our friend is friends with did get stuck on the mountain  at Squaw overnight Thursday night, and died. Then, lots of the bigger mountains either had avalanches or were on avalanche control because this storm contained such light, fluffy snow.


----------



## User1

IT'S MY FRIDAY, BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> IT'S MY FRIDAY, BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


:banned:


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> IT'S MY FRIDAY, BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> IT'S MY FRIDAY, BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Whatever.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But it is Friday...


----------



## Road Guy

This gal thought it was Friday too...


----------



## kevo_55

Ok, now it's Friday.

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## leggo PE

I can confirm, it is in fact Friday.


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> I can confirm, it is in fact Friday.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!


----------



## Road Guy

even though I went out drinking last night, I think I should do it again   tonight...


----------



## knight1fox3

I bet @Sapper PE LS would be up for it after this seemingly hellacious week.


----------



## csb

Ble_PE said:


>


I am forced to do this dance each time Poison by BBD comes on.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> I am forced to do this dance each time Poison by BBD comes on.


He's coming to MKE for the opening of the new basketball arena!!!


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> He's coming to MKE for the opening of the new basketball arena!!!


Yes!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday and Good Friday at that!! Heading down to the beach this weekend and I can't wait! I'm in a Latin mood today, so enjoy!


----------



## P-E

> 22 minutes ago, Ble_PE said:
> 
> It's Friday and Good Friday at that!! Heading down to the beach this weekend and I can't wait! I'm in a Latin mood today, so enjoy!



Imetay orfay ahay eerbay!


----------



## kevo_55

Damn, why are they dancing in full body paint?

Oh well, happy Friday!!


----------



## leggo PE

Oh heyyyy Friday, good to see you again!


----------



## csb

Two more days of Lent!


----------



## Road Guy

Dilly Dilly!


----------



## leggo PE

It's almost quittin' time...


----------



## Road Guy

Leaving work at 3 to go drink makes the work week not seem all that bad


----------



## maryannette

Dilly dilly indeed!


----------



## leggo PE

Fridayyyyy is HERE!


----------



## User1

It's FRIDAY BEFORE EXAM WEEK 

and I am not testing


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## knight1fox3

Happy Friday indeed!!!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

Happy national beer day eve.


----------



## Master slacker

I'm out, bitches.  Take command tomorrow while I'm out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Happy Friday the 13th!!


----------



## envirotex

I can't believe you're there already.  So unfair.  So ready. 

But leaving in 20, so I can't really complain.


----------



## knight1fox3

Oh ya, forgot to mention, my Friday today. Have fun at work tomorrow everyone. :thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday the 13th!

Damn, I'm glad I don't have any other exams to take.


----------



## knight1fox3

PE exam on Friday the 13th?!






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## FLBuff PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Oh ya, forgot to mention, my Friday today. Have fun at work tomorrow everyone. :thumbs:


:redface:

On a side note, I am happy that today IS Friday. It's been a long week.


----------



## leggo PE

It's a doozy of a Friday, that's for sure!


----------



## csb

The week has been three months long.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

It took me a solid 10 minutes I think to figure out why in the world I wasn't able to reply to a thread I started or create a new one in a random subforum I picked just to check if it was working. I thought I did something wrong on here to get permissions removed or something lol.

I now know, and remember, that it gets locked down for test day/weekend which I didn't even realize we already made it to that time of year again!
(Happy test taking anniversary to anyone else who took it in April 2017)

To stay on track... Happy Friday.


----------



## Road Guy

Happy it's still Sunday Day...


----------



## leggo PE

Wheeeeeeeee FRIDAY!


----------



## envirotex

Friday.

Oh.  Sometimes I get a good feeling. 

RIP.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

This song is about daytime lovemaking.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

How have I never seen this one before??


----------



## User1

happy friday ♥ i'm ready for a 4 day weekend of funemployment !


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> happy friday ♥ i'm ready for a 4 day weekend of funemployment !


I think you're confused. Today is actually Wednesday. But it's okay, I'll let it slide! This one time.


----------



## FLBuff PE

tj_PE said:


> happy friday ♥ i'm ready for a 4 day weekend of funemployment !


No.


----------



## Supe

It's definitely not Friday, but tonight I may drink like it is.


----------



## User1

FLBuff PE said:


> No.


yes?


----------



## FLBuff PE

tj_PE said:


> yes?


No.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> It's definitely not Friday, but tonight I may drink like it is.


----------



## Master slacker

so f'ing close


----------



## envirotex

they'd love
if they knew how misery loved me


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yesterday was a holiday, which makes this an awkward work week.  Work Mon-Tue, off Wed, then back to work Thur &amp; Fri.  Half the office used PTO on Mon-Tue, the other half today and tomorrow.  Hard to be productive with so many people out of the office you need stuff from.


----------



## Road Guy

But yesterday was Tuesday


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You need to stop living in the past.


----------



## Master slacker

Friday, bitches!!! woo woo woo!  :woot:


----------



## Supe

My Friday, too.  Going to have to save the scotch until after I get home from the gym and work on the car, though.  My PS4 playing was definitely impaired last night.


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all suck.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> Friday, bitches!!! woo woo woo!  :woot:






Supe said:


> My Friday, too.  Going to have to save the scotch until after I get home from the gym and work on the car, though.  My PS4 playing was definitely impaired last night.


*NO.*


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You guys seriously need to stop living in the past. It is Friday.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Now. Yes.


----------



## leggo PE

It's actually Friday (ahem @tj_PE) and I am ready for the weekend.


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## Road Guy

And close to FTS o'clock


----------



## MA_PE

I wish that were true


----------



## Road Guy

ClosER I should say


----------



## frazil

Im free!!!


----------



## MA_PE

frazil said:


> Im free!!!


nobody likes a braggart


----------



## Road Guy

FTS is here!


----------



## envirotex

Here's to wine, pizza, and movie night...


----------



## leggo PE

May the Fourth be With You! It's Friday!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy

I think of @Sapper PE LS when I hear that song!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Road Guy said:


> I think of @Sapper PE LS when I hear that song!


I'm not familiar with it, but based on the title, I would say that I probably concur.


----------



## Road Guy

give it a listen sometime - I think you will like it (even if not a country fan)


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Road Guy said:


> give it a listen sometime - I think you will like it (even if not a country fan)


Actually, I am a country fan, the problem is, they haven't made a country music song since the 70's.  Whatever the hell they call this stuff these days is not country.  Country is Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash, Hank Williams (Senior, none of this junior or the third shit), Loretta Lynn, Marty Robbins, you know, country.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sapper PE LS said:


> Actually, I am a country fan, the problem is, they haven't made a country music song since the 70's.  Whatever the hell they call this stuff these days is not country.  Country is Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash, Hank Williams (Senior, none of this junior or the third shit), Loretta Lynn, Marty Robbins, you know, country.


While I agree with your artist list there, you can't leave out George Strait when talking about country music!


----------



## Road Guy

I honestly never saw how Hank Williams Sr ever sold a single record?  But love me some Hank Jr - lets get whiskey bent and hell bound!  days like today I wish I had a soft top!


----------



## envirotex

Friday. Finally.

A country tune for you...


----------



## NJmike PE

sitting here waiting for my plans to upload so I can get the flock outta here


----------



## envirotex

Hopefully, you don't get stuck at the dreaded 99%...


----------



## envirotex

Sapper PE LS said:


> Actually, I am a country fan, the problem is, they haven't made a country music song since the 70's.  Whatever the hell they call this stuff these days is not country.  Country is Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash, Hank Williams (Senior, none of this junior or the third shit), Loretta Lynn, Marty Robbins, you know, country.


Mini-Tex has just taken a liking to Marty Robbins...He wanted to go to Agua Fria.


----------



## Road Guy

Maybe back porch season is finally here!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Road Guy Now that is a lucky doggo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Happy Friday! Hitting the local microbrewpubtavernwateringhole with some coworkers, all of us anxiously awaiting scores. *inconsolable sobbing*


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> Maybe back porch season is finally here!


Didn't it just snow there like yesterday? Or am I mistaken? Either way, lucky pup!


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Maybe back porch season is finally here!


But where's the ice cold beer?!


----------



## Road Guy

Yes -snow / rain yesterday - mostly rain - 70 today...

Had to send the old lady out for a beer run. I mean I work all week and all we have is light beer? Mcfly!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Light beer is the only reason I didn't think the 6 mile kayak trip back to the rental place was terrible. Everyone who was drinking IPA's and heavier beers all afternoon/night Saturday was not having as good of a time kayaking back. But the four of us who drank Modelas and Tecate all day? We felt great!


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> Light beer is the only reason I didn't think the 6 mile kayak trip back to the rental place was terrible. Everyone who was drinking IPA's and heavier beers all afternoon/night Saturday was not having as good of a time kayaking back. But the four of us who drank Modelas and Tecate all day? We felt great *ashamed*!


FTFY


----------



## Master slacker

One more day to go...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## kevo_55

^^ That's what you get for posting on a Thursday.


----------



## Master slacker

Wait... you work tomorrow?   :17:


----------



## Violator

What is the definition of work?


----------



## knight1fox3

Finally! Anniversary weekend too. Celebrating with 12 pack years! :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday!!






Congrats @knight1fox3!!


----------



## NJmike PE

congrats fox!

is it tyme yet?


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF! Finally!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Freitag!


----------



## Road Guy

is it the 12 year itch or the 7 year itch?


----------



## leggo PE

It's Friday! Yay!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## kevo_55

TGIF Everyone!!


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> is it the 12 year itch or the 7 year itch?


seven


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> seven


Some members here aren't old enough to have seen that. Great flick though. Total classic. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

It's Friday!!! And people still don't have their results.  :rotflmao:


----------



## Master slacker

I have mine.  I PASSED!


----------



## Master slacker

It's Friday in my book.  I don't care what anyone else says. 







Wife and kiddos are out of town.  I'm gonna play Zelda II, follow the walkthrough, and FMS up tonight.


----------



## akwooly

it is my friday.  not by choice, furlough.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> I'm gonna play Zelda II, follow the walkthrough, and FMS up tonight.


Have you played Breath of the Wild yet on Switch? If you haven't, don't. It............will..............consume...........you.


----------



## Master slacker

Today I identify as a hobbit, for I am having a 2nd Friday


----------



## csb

And I an elf, for this is first Friday and I would like to shoot you with an arrow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Friday's before vacations are always the longest!! But this time tomorrow I'll be getting ready to lounge on the beach with a cold drink in my hand!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

the family is out of town this weekend, thinking about doing an early summer summit of Longs Peak, if you guys don't hear from me after the weekend   My youngest child knows where I keep the password to keep paying the bills for the website, LOL


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> Wife and kiddos are out of town.  I'm gonna play Zelda II, follow the walkthrough, and FMS up tonight.


I know y'all have all been anxious and worried (as have I), but after 30 years, I finally woke Zelda from her enchanted slumber.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

Have a great one!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## csb

The office is emptier this Friday than it was last Friday. Slackers.


----------



## Road Guy

Friday road trip for work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you played Breath of the Wild yet on Switch? If you haven't, don't. It............will..............consume...........you.


OH holy shit, that game.  Husband asked when I was going to be done cause he wanted his wife back.  I stopped playing for a while to appease him - need to get back in there and finish it up.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

csb said:


> The office is emptier this Friday than it was last Friday. Slackers.


I know, that is weird.  I guess I can't say anything, I'm taking next Friday off.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday and #nationaldonutday people!

If you were all in my office, you'd be getting a donut in approximately half an hour.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday and #nationaldonutday people!
> 
> If you were all in my office, you'd be getting a donut in approximately half an hour.


If you were in my office you'd be done in 35 minutes.    No donuts here, but we did get a ton of last day treats.  Woot!


----------



## txjennah PE

We didn't get any donuts today


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> We didn't get any donuts today


We only got donuts because I ordered them myself. Haha!


----------



## P-E

On the deck having a beer.


----------



## Master slacker

Heh heh heh...


----------



## FLBuff PE

No.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

Never thought I'd be bumping a 10 year old thread!


----------



## leggo PE

Yayyyy it's Friday!


----------



## akwooly

oh yeah! Friday!


----------



## vee043324

about ~3.5 hours until margs! wooo


----------



## Road Guy

Heading to a 3:30 Friday meeting with angry phsyco contractor - if I don't post back in here by 5 someone call the law!


----------



## Road Guy

Alive //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png
[emoji238]


----------



## Master slacker

Sunday

Monday

Monday

Monday

Monday

*Friday    &lt;------    We are here*

Saturday


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for the weekend! This has been a long week.


----------



## Road Guy

Dilly fucking dilly


----------



## txjennah PE

It's been a long week, both personally and professionally. Very grateful it's Friday.


----------



## Master slacker

Yo, EB.com, I'm really happy for you, I'ma let you finish your Friday, but I'm going home early.

Peace out, homies!  

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> Yo, EB.com, I'm really happy for you, I'ma let you finish your Friday, but I'm going home early.
> 
> Peace out, homies!
> 
> arty-smiley-048:


----------



## vee043324

~some personal news~

just learned i can add white claw to my grocery delivery, and it's cheaper than my liquor store. happy friday!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

It's Friday. And it's my BD.  Woot!


----------



## frazil

Happy Bday Audi!!


----------



## akwooly

happy birthday audi!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

Its Friday  MFERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supe

I totally thought today was Wednesday and not Thursday, so big win.


----------



## Ble_PE

Y'all fuckers suck.

That is all.


----------



## Road Guy

Also headed to Vegas tonight //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_biggrin.png


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## vee043324

It’s Friday but the rain that’s going to last all weekend just started ((((


----------



## envirotex

Working for the end of the day...
 
'Cause everyone knows someone who kills the buzz
Every time they open up their mouth
Yeah, everyone knows someone who knows someone
Who thinks they're cooler than everybody else


----------



## leggo PE

Hi, Friday! Good to see you again!


----------



## txjennah PE

I feel like I've been limping into Friday for the past several weeks.  I'm grateful it's the weekend!


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> It’s Friday but the rain that’s going to last all weekend just started ((((


The only thing that is important is that you have ample White Claw stock. :thumbs:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Happy Friday EBers!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today is my Friday. Heading down to Denver for the Jimmy Buffett/Eagles concert at Coors Field tomorrow night.


----------



## knight1fox3

FLBuff PE said:


> Today is my Friday. Heading down to Denver for the Jimmy Buffett/Eagles concert at Coors Field tomorrow night.


Enjoy that "cheeseburger in paradise". And just be sure to "take it easy". :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy

We really wanted to go to that concert but the wife had to work //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png

But I go for younger women lived with several awhile although I ran them away they came back To stay...


----------



## Szar

FLBuff PE said:


> Today is my Friday. Heading down to Denver for the Jimmy Buffett/Eagles concert at Coors Field tomorrow night.


Very jealous!


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> Today is my Friday. Heading down to Denver for the Jimmy Buffett/Eagles concert at Coors Field tomorrow night.


mine too for a change.  my folks are almost here for a long weekend to see the grandkid's basebase games


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> mine too for a change.  my folks are almost here for a long weekend to see the grandkid's basebase games


What is this basebase you speak of?

And for all you folks having an early Friday this week, I only have one thing to say to you:


----------



## Violator

true


----------



## User1

happy actual fucking friday


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## leggo PE

Seriously, TGIF. Now can it be end of day next Tuesday. please?


----------



## envirotex




----------



## txjennah PE

envirotex said:


> View attachment 11728


Haha, they always have funny signs.


----------



## knight1fox3

Who's buying the first round after work? :dunno:


----------



## envirotex

^Right?  Summer is dragging.  Why don't I have enough vacation?


----------



## Road Guy

you never hear teachers complain about their jobs in the summer!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Today is like a mini Friday!  yay.


----------



## Road Guy

But a really short weekend


----------



## knight1fox3

Unless your employer gives you both the 4th and 5th off. Then just burn a vaca day to get a 5-day weekend. Enjoy the remainder of the week everyone. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

Today's my Friday.  Working from home since the AC guy is crawling around in my attic.  Light workload and the project site is having major connectivity issues, so I'm glad I didn't burn a vacation day.


----------



## Road Guy

these mid week holidays really suck - Id take off rest of the week but were going out of town soon and just don't want to waste vaca day being at home - I wonder how much productivity is lost these type of weeks?

Id go see a movie for a long lunch today but there just isn't shit out worth seeing!


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I wonder how much productivity is lost these type of weeks?


A lot.  So much so, our site gives the extra day to two days off to the site folks if its considered a travel holiday, e.g. Thanksgiving.  They also put holds on critical lifts/placements if its the week of a holiday because of the lack of focus.


----------



## Road Guy

we should just change it to be either the first Monday or Friday of July - would make a lot more sense IMO


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya the only reason I burned a vaca day was because they gave us both the 5th and 4th off. Mon. and Tue. were basically useless with a good portion of folks being off the whole week. I got a lot done but not a lot of project milestone work got done. 

Our annual trade show is middle of Nov. just before Thanksgiving. And I always chuckle when milestone dates are scheduled during that time or the week of Thanksgiving. And just about any time in Dec. too. Basically, after the end of Oct., better just plan to ramp things back up after New Years. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Master slacker

woo


----------



## akwooly

hooo


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## envirotex

^^^Excellent choice.

Everyone's wondering, will you come out tonight
Everyone's trying to get it right, get it right

Plus so much perm...


----------



## Master slacker

Welcome back!

Deck material  being delivered today.  Raining this weekend.  :shakehead:


----------



## kevo_55

^^ 

TGIF! It's been a long time coming!


----------



## envirotex

Always good for Friday. It makes me feel so fine, I can't control my brain...Hip.Hip.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Only 5 more hours to go....


----------



## leggo PE

Yayyyy Friday!


----------



## vee043324

holy hell this has been a long week. also where the fuck did july go???


----------



## envirotex

vee043324 said:


> holy hell this has been a long week. also where the fuck did july go???


Right?  Hip. Hip.


----------



## leggo PE

It's almost beer o'clock!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Master slacker

Back to the top, bitches.  Yeah, it's my Friday.  And yeah, I'm leaving early because F this place

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## P-E




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone! Company lunch today for my coworker's last day.


----------



## knight1fox3

Friday and State Fair Weekend. Some more new foods this year too, but I can't seem to find any turkey bacon items... :dunno:

http://wistatefair.com/fair/Food-Category/new-foods/


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Friday and State Fair Weekend. Some more new foods this year too, but I can't seem to find any turkey bacon items... :dunno:
> 
> http://wistatefair.com/fair/Food-Category/new-foods/


i would eat all of those things.


----------



## Supe

I want that cajun cheese curd taco.


----------



## envirotex

One day work week almost in the books...


----------



## Master slacker

and here we are again


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Only 3.5 hr to go. I can this!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

https://i.imgur.com/wpwTUm7.mp4


----------



## txjennah PE

I did a client presentation today. I practiced so much that even if we had lost power, I could have recited my 23 slides from memory...the client was really happy with it!  I'm on cloud 9, but still have to work the rest of the day. LOL


----------



## P-E

i find it difficult to get a lot done the rest of the day after finishing a big project/task, especially on a Friday.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## P-E

every day is Friday!   Until next Monday.


----------



## User1

I will have Thursday Fridays every week starting in a month!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## RBHeadge PE

P-E said:


> every day is Friday!   Until next Monday.


So wouldn't it be more accurate to say that every day is "Saturday" until next Sunday?


----------



## P-E

RBHeadge PE said:


> So wouldn't it be more accurate to say that every day is "Saturday" until next Sunday?


true if I actually did any work on Friday


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Speaking of which, today is my Friday! Except I have a crap ton of stuff to get done before I leave for the weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

Today, too, is my Friday.  But unlike you, I haven't had anything to do for 8 months.


----------



## akwooly

Today is Friday.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Yes. And thank God for that.


----------



## Master slacker

If it were Thursday, my AC would still be working.  Sooooo..... F today...


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## envirotex

Master slacker said:


> Sooooo..... F today...


Exactly.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Today is my Friday. Suck it losers!


----------



## leggo PE

I legit thought yesterday was Tuesday, so I'm quite happy that it's Thursday.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not only is it Friday, but also my last day with my current employer.

Start the new job on Monday.


----------



## csb

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Not only is it Friday, but also my last day with my current employer.
> 
> Start the new job on Monday.


I came here to smack a bitch, but it's actual Friday for you so I'll let this slide.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

I LEAVE FOR EUROPE TOMORROW AND THEN ONLY HAVE ONE WORKING FRIDAY LEFT EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## leggo PE

Yay Friday! And have fun, @tj_PE! Where are you going again?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> I LEAVE FOR EUROPE TOMORROW AND THEN ONLY HAVE ONE WORKING FRIDAY LEFT EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Retiring or going 4x10 schedule?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DRINKING AT THE ZOO TONIGHT.  WHOOOOOOO!


----------



## P-E




----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Retiring or going 4x10 schedule?


4x10 unfortunately. But FUCKYEAHTHREEDAYWEEKENDSEVERYWEEK


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Yay Friday! And have fun, @tj_PE! Where are you going again?


In short: Europe. 

In long, because you know we like it long: London, Liverpool, Dublin, Belfast, galway, nice, st tropez, Monaco, Paris, reims


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah girl! I wish I could do a 4x10 schedule and also that I was on the trip you're on right now!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ don't most engineering positions utilize flex-time? :dunno:

As long as you get your 40+ hours in, who cares what days one is actually in the office?


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ don't most engineering positions utilize flex-time? :dunno:
> 
> As long as you get your 40+ hours in, who cares what days one is actually in the office?


I think in structural field it's hard for engineers to have extremely flexible schedules since availability to clients / architects to resolve problems or give Guidance in a timely fashion is important and unpredictable when it will need to be utilized. The real-time coordination is hard to detach completely from, and I know I don't want any architects knowing my personal cell number!


----------



## P-E

tj_PE said:


> I think in structural field it's hard for engineers to have extremely flexible schedules since availability to clients / architects to resolve problems or give Guidance in a timely fashion is important and unpredictable when it will need to be utilized. The real-time coordination is hard to detach completely from, and I know I don't want any architects knowing my personal cell number!


----------



## MA_PE

tj_PE said:


> I think in structural field it's hard for engineers to have extremely flexible schedules since availability to clients / architects to resolve problems or give Guidance in a timely fashion is important and unpredictable when it will need to be utilized. The real-time coordination is hard to detach completely from, and I know I don't want any architects knowing my personal cell number!


That's why the company provides you a cell phone.  If you truly want a personal cell number you need to have two phones.  I just use the single company provided cell phone for bioth work and personal use.  However, I do not list my cell number in my email signature...only my desk phone.  Desk phone voice messages get recorded and emailed to us so I don't forward my desk phone to my cell either.


----------



## Road Guy

Or if you have government clients, seems problems always happen on Fridays – I was supposed to be off last Friday but our bridge folks fucked up some rebar details and I had to spend all day calming the client down after our idiot bridge guy told them that an extra $10 grand in rebar wasn’t really “a lot of money” – too which the client replied, great just send us a check!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ don't most engineering positions utilize flex-time? :dunno:
> 
> As long as you get your 40+ hours in, who cares what days one is actually in the office?


ehh sorta but not really. I don't have set office hours per se, but I'm expected to be working during certain core hours on certain days. Considerable flexibility outside of that 5.5 hr window though.

I can understand having the need to have one warm body in the office at all times in some types of engineering (operations, emergency management and response, etc)


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I think in structural field it's hard for engineers to have extremely flexible schedules since availability to clients / architects to resolve problems or give Guidance in a timely fashion is important and unpredictable when it will need to be utilized. The real-time coordination is hard to detach completely from, and I know I don't want any architects knowing my personal cell number!


This! And I don't have a company phone, nor do I give out my personal cell phone number.

Also, having a company phone wouldn't give me total flexibility either. I'd need to have a tablet or a laptop on which I could bring up plans and calculations, but my company doesn't really supply those to anyone either.

I am fairly certain 4x10 schedules were shut down when floated as an idea in the past, probably because we are a small company (11 people) and don't really have the staff to cover people utilizing flexible schedules in that capacity.

We do have flexible schedules in terms of the hours we work every day (within reason, i.e. get in between 7 am and 9 am, leave between 4 pm and 6 pm), though of course we are sometimes working much longer hours under short timelines and high pressure circumstances (like when something goes wrong in the field).


----------



## mudpuppy

I was here at work from 7:30 am to 5 pm yesterday and again 10:30 pm to 3:30 am and now 9:00 am to 5 pm today.  That counts as a flexible work schedule right?


----------



## csb

mudpuppy said:


> I was here at work from 7:30 am to 5 pm yesterday and again 10:30 pm to 3:30 am and now 9:00 am to 5 pm today.  That counts as a flexible work schedule right?


Not if you're a trucker.


----------



## Master slacker

Gonna leave early today and enjoy some of that personal time our boss keeps telling us we can use.  By personal time, I mean the wife is out of town and I'll be day drinking and playing GTA.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## kevo_55

To all of us working stiffs today:






TGIF!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## leggo PE

It's Friday! Yes!!


----------



## envirotex

I can't even find an appropriate video for how I glad I am that it's Friday and a three day weekend...So let's just try this.  I'll be twerking on my way out of the office today.


----------



## Road Guy

This is pretty close...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Today is my Friday!  Woot!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Today is also my Friday. Taking tomorrow off for a short weekend trip for my birthday.


----------



## Supe

Today is my Friday for the next 11 days.  Going cruising with the Kraks!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd really like today to be my Friday. Not sure how productive I'll actually be tomorrow.


----------



## leggo PE

Today is not my Friday.


----------



## P-E

I can't wait to not be here tomorrow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm way more productive this morning than I expected. I'm really looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow morning. Just six more hours...


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm struggling today. In addition to the head cold that I've got, I'm running on about 3.5 hours of sleep. Thank God it's Friday!!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay Friday!

Plans for the weekend: lots of baking, half marathon, and cooking and not a whole lot else.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Yay Friday!
> 
> Plans for the weekend: lots of baking, half marathon, and cooking and not a whole lot else.


Good luck on your half!


----------



## envirotex

Bring on the Casbah...Friday.

But the Bedouin they brought out
The electric camel drum
The local guitar picker
Got his guitar picking thumb


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Yay Friday!
> 
> Plans for the weekend: lots of baking, half marathon, and cooking and not a whole lot else.


Ja mon tell me more about the baking.


----------



## Road Guy

Is an oz
Too much for one joint?


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Is an oz
> Too much for one joint?


Only if you're planning to run a half marathon.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Is an oz
> Too much for one joint?


Which oz you talking about, this one:







or this one:


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> Ja mon tell me more about the baking.


One sandwich loaf of rye bread (with yeast), two loaves of whole wheat sourdough (naturally leavened), and a dozen whole wheat carrot muffins.


----------



## Master slacker

:woot:


----------



## leggo PE

Yeahhhhh FRIDAY!


----------



## User1

:bananalama: :bump: arty-smiley-048: byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7 more hours


----------



## kevo_55

Finally it's Friday!!


----------



## frazil

This has been the longest week ever.


----------



## FLBuff PE

TGIF!


----------



## Road Guy

Ready to self medicate!


----------



## knight1fox3

Have fun at work today everyone! :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

Hi Friday, glad to see you again!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lord this day is crawling by!!


----------



## Road Guy

Im a bout to have the most productive hour anyone has ever had and get the Fuck out of dis joint...


----------



## envirotex

^^^ That. 

Lately, I've been, I've been thinking
I want you to be happier, I want you to be happier


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Happy early Friday everyone! Just 2.5 more hours in the office, and an easy offsite meeting before I call it a week.


----------



## Master slacker

Tis Friday here, too!  :w00t:  

edit: and a TOP!  Can today get any better? :bananalama:  Answer is yes... and it will...  :asthanos:


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## User1

Master slacker said:


> Tis Friday here, too!  :w00t:
> 
> edit: and a TOP!  Can today get any better? :bananalama:  Answer is yes... and it will...  :asthanos:


and meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Supe

TGITBTMF.

(Thank God its Thursday because that's my Friday)


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> TGITBTMF.
> 
> (Thank God its Thursday because that's my Friday)


YES!


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


>


I'd like to buy an "A", please.


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> I'd like to buy an "A", please.


No.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ga Fack Yaarsalf?


----------



## Supe

FLBuff PE said:


> Ga Fack Yaarsalf?


Swedish insults.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, today did just get better.  Yesterday, I applied to a supervisor role at a different site of ours and, per policy, I need to notify my manager within two days.  Just did it and it was glorious.  He seemed taken aback and surprised.  He looked beat up before I found him, it's raining hard here, and I just pooped on his weekend.  One of our engineer's left today, another cohort of mine applied for a role at a different site like me, and now I dropped my info.  He won't have many people left if things go well...

Also had a phone interview with a small chemical facility this afternoon.  I think it went really well, but I don't think I necessarily want that job.  It's 20 miles away, but 1.5 hours by traffic.  We shall see.


----------



## Road Guy

best of luck &amp; dilly dilly!


----------



## leggo PE

Dilly dilly!


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Dilly dilly!


Man I could use a beer about now.


----------



## Bot-Man

Supe said:


> TGITBTMF.
> 
> (Thank God its Thursday because that's my Friday)


Mine too!


----------



## leggo PE

Hi, actual Friday. It's about time you showed up.


----------



## leggo PE

It's definitely not Friday, but it's my last work day of this week!


----------



## User1

that means it's your friday!

and it's mine too!


----------



## leggo PE

In effect, yes. In reality, nope!


----------



## txjennah PE

Today is my Friday!


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm out.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't get off for Indigenous peoples day, but Friday nonetheless!


----------



## frazil

Just discovered that the kids don’t have Columbus Day off but I do!!!   :multiplespotting:


----------



## Ble_PE

First beer down, many more to go!!!


----------



## P-E

Ble_PE said:


> First beer down, many more to go!!!


I need to catch up.  Should have brought one for the train.


----------



## Master slacker

wakey wakey!


----------



## User1




----------



## kevo_55

FINALLY.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Ble_PE

Woot, woot!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


>


----------



## envirotex

I'm going down down baby your street in a Range Rover...


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


>


----------



## leggo PE

Friday! Yay!


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer thirty!!!


----------



## Violator

If traffic is bad I am going to down a couple of tall boys on the drive home


----------



## akwooly

i am not used to Ble being in a timezone ahead of me.


----------



## leggo PE

Beer thirty indeed!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Hey, look at that. It's FTS o'clock. I'm out.


----------



## leggo PE

Annndddd it's FRIDAY!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Let's start this off right.


----------



## Master slacker

Enough of that.  Let's get this sh*t day moving!


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Me in about 10 min.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy

thinking about not working tomorrow!


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> thinking about not working tomorrow!


Me too, but while still in the office...


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!


----------



## Master slacker

I fell like a hobbit with second Fridays and all


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> I fell like a hobbit with second Fridays and all


----------



## leggo PE

Happy actual Friday! Heading up to Tahoe after work later...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Today is my Friday!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Master slacker said:


> I fell like a hobbit with second Fridays and all


Hope you weren't hurt.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy (smokey) Friday!


----------



## Master slacker

:w00t:


----------



## Ble_PE

Finally!!!


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

kevo_55 said:


>


I will take care of this at the airport. T-minus 6 hours to Taiwan (flight). Wooo!!!


----------



## Road Guy

Friday is now


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> Friday is now


ahhhhhh!


----------



## csb

45 minutes to weekend!


----------



## Road Guy

3 phone calls since sitting down, why is it my problem if the pre-casters beams are not at 95% f'c and they want to ship them Monday?


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## kevo_55

TGIF Everyone!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, weirdos!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## envirotex

Whew!  That was a close one...TGIF.

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/Courtroom-verdict-Lone-Star-Pabst-MillerCoors-13434226.php


----------



## FLBuff PE

FTS. I'm out.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Today is not Friday.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## txjennah PE

Well, found out I finally passed the PE yesterday and Husband received a job offer this morning. 

THIS IS THE WORST WEEKEND TO HAVE FIELD WORK.

"That's liiiiiiiiiiife"  

Happy Friday y'all! Looking forward to my weekend...next weekend


----------



## knight1fox3

Congrats @txjennah PE, a long time coming but I bet that feels amazing! I still remember the feeling back from 2009. Time to celebrate! Ain't nobody got time for field work!

BTW, I really hope everyone has an enjoyable time at work today. No more working Fridays for me in the month of Dec. Time to burn all that remaining vaca! :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo, Friday!!

@txjennah PE, congrats again to you, and congrats to your husband as well!!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Woohoo, Friday!!
> 
> @txjennah PE, congrats again to you, and congrats to your husband as well!!


Thank you @leggo PE


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Congrats @txjennah PE, a long time coming but I bet that feels amazing! I still remember the feeling back from 2009. Time to celebrate! Ain't nobody got time for field work!
> 
> BTW, I really hope everyone has an enjoyable time at work today. No more working Fridays for me in the month of Dec. Time to burn all that remaining vaca! :thumbs:


Thank you @knight1fox3, glad to be on the other side now!


----------



## Road Guy

one of these days I'm going to get one of those jobs that shuts down mid December through new years. Seems like I am always involved in some BS this time of the year....


----------



## knight1fox3

I hope you all have a wonderful rest of the week at work. I'm Vegas-bound for a wedding suckaz! Peace out!


----------



## FLBuff PE

I ain't even mad. It's snowing here.


----------



## Master slacker

I may as well bring this TTT.  If our outage is finished up tonight, I'm not to report back to work until Monday.  Just so you know.  K thx by


----------



## Supe

My Friday.  I can't wait to go home and go the f*ck to bed.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## maryannette

Terrible week! I have been so busy at work. My husband has been very busy too and we've both worked a lot of hours. We get home at night and just talk about how worn out we are.


----------



## txjennah PE

I think I've reached the limits of my being a productive member of the society for the week. But gotta keep working.  Happy Friday, everyone. Almost there!


----------



## maryannette

I guess I should stop saying "FUCK, NO" in meetings.


----------



## MA_PE

maryannette said:


> Terrible week! I have been so busy at work. My husband has been very busy too and we've both worked a lot of hours. We get home at night and just talk about how worn out we are.


I get home and I'm too weary to talk about it.  So i just do the daily crossword in silence then go to bed to do it all over again tomorrow.  Pretty sad existence.


----------



## Road Guy

Some shit is about to go down


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy

Amy one knows where I can get a little person on short notice?


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Amy one knows where I can get a little person on short notice?


@Supe, you available?


----------



## FLBuff PE

I think @csb is just a short trip away...


----------



## maryannette

Pizza and beer help make a bad week better!

And a recliner.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> @Supe, you available?


----------



## knight1fox3

I really hope y'all have a good rest of the week. That's it for me in 2018.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> I really hope y'all have a good rest of the week. That's it for me in 2018.


----------



## Master slacker

Can someone help me properly spell the F word so I can tell kf what he can go do?


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> Can someone help me properly spell the F word so I can tell kf what he can go do?


Fight fires?


----------



## kevo_55

Fart?


----------



## Road Guy

Fuck off?


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> Fuck off?








*THAT'S IT!*


----------



## Master slacker

Oh, while I'm here, it's Friday for me!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


> Fuck off?


This.


----------



## kevo_55

Again, it isn't Friday.

Some fool's still need to work.  :bag:


----------



## User1

it's my friday tho


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!


----------



## Road Guy

happy Friday and I would like to give out a big FU to my boss for waiting until literally the last day to do reviews today at 1300!

:brickwall:


----------



## JayKay PE

Happy Friday!  I am going to have to stay late at the office because the lawyer finally said we could submit to the regulatory agency!


----------



## kevo_55

FINALLY!

TGIF!!


----------



## vee043324

Friday! and then no work (or pay, so don't be too jealous) until January 14th! woooooooooooooo


----------



## csb

Once today is over, I'm off work for five whole days! I'll be like one of those fancy consulting people!


----------



## Road Guy

I am off until Wednesday!  And I have a GOD DAMN MOTHER FUCKING PROPOSAL DUE JANUARY 2 AND INTERVIEWS JANUARY 7TH!


----------



## Road Guy

WHERE IS THE FUCKING TYLENOL.....


----------



## Ble_PE

Hallelujah, holy shit,



Road Guy said:


> WHERE IS THE FUCKING TYLENOL.....


----------



## Road Guy

I mean what kind of inconsiderate low life piece of shit, mother fucker would have 2nd phase of a proposal due on January 2?

If anyone is looking for any last minute chrismtas gifts for me, id like to have XXXX XXXXXX right here, with a big ribbon on their head, and I could tell them what a piece of monkey dog shit they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Road Guy said:


> I mean what kind of inconsiderate low life piece of shit, mother fucker would have 2nd phase of a proposal due on January 2?
> 
> If anyone is looking for any last minute chrismtas gifts for me, id like to have XXXX XXXXXX right here, with a big ribbon on their head, and I could tell them what a piece of monkey dog shit they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I remember a higher up proudly talking about his team pulling together a proposal that was due on Christmas. I mean, I get  that the entire concept of consulting is winning clients, making money, getting projects, etc etc etc BUT if a potential client wants a proposal on Christmas, DO WE REALLY WANT TO WORK WITH THEM?

Ugh, anyway, I'm sorry to hear that your proposal is due on Jan. 2nd, that's awful. I hope you all win the work!


----------



## txjennah PE

Two reports need to go out today, and I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ah, consulting, where I'll be working on Sunday so I can take Monday off.  And the reason why I'm working late today, so my client likes me and won't spit on me next time they see me.  Ahhh.

Hopefully I get a yearly bonus soon, but I'm terrified it's going to be like $500 (I mean, it's more money = awesome, but it'd be a big step down from my old company bonuses...)


----------



## knight1fox3

Are people back to work today? I'm not even sure what day it is but I think it's a weekday. :dunno:


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Are people back to work today? I'm not even sure what day it is but I think it's a weekday. :dunno:


Define work.


----------



## MA_PE

I left work last Thursday and am not going back until tomorrow.  I like 2 day work weeks


----------



## Supe

Working from home today.  I have received three automated emails and nothing else.  One of the perks of everyone else being on vacation.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm in the office today. And tomorrow, and Friday, and next Monday, and thankfully not next Tuesday.


----------



## Master slacker

Happy Friday!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!  I'm interviewing all day tomorrow and Friday is my AFO! HAHAHAHAHAHAH

:bananalama:


----------



## User1

Master slacker said:


> Happy Friday!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!  I'm interviewing all day tomorrow and Friday is my AFO! HAHAHAHAHAHA﻿H
> 
> :bananalama:


rude.


----------



## Road Guy

Have had enough time with my 4 roommates - ready to get back to the 5 day work week!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> Happy Friday!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!  I'm interviewing all day tomorrow and Friday is my AFO! HAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> :bananalama:


Good luck on the interview(s), MS! Happy new year!


----------



## JayKay PE

IT'S FRIDAY!?!&gt;@@?!&gt;#&gt;


----------



## envirotex

My manager's slacking so I gotta’ move quick...

Out of here in 1:49.  Start counting.


----------



## csb

It's Friday again!


----------



## envirotex

41 minutes.


----------



## leggo PE

Yayyyy EB ya later, kiddos!


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EB!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday!!


----------



## envirotex

I’m kinda scary, hard to read, I'm like a ouija board
But I'ma boss, bitch, who you gonna leave me for?

Friday...


----------



## envirotex

You can try pero no one can stop me


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## knight1fox3

At what point is it acceptable to crack a beer when "working from home"? :dunno: 

Asking for a friend...


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> At what point is it acceptable to crack a beer when "working from home"? :dunno:
> 
> Asking for a friend...


RN


----------



## Ble_PE

envirotex said:


> RN


This.


----------



## Master slacker

I'll drink for y'all. I'm already drinking for me


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> RN





Ble_PE said:


> This.


Ok, for the uniformed, please elaborate what this means.  :bag:

RN = Right Now? If so, LOL


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Noob


----------



## envirotex

It's Friday.  Finally. RN.

Did I say that I need you? 
Did I say that I want you?

For all of the Gen X'ers that were erased this week...https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/generation-x-forgotten-again_us_5c4539d5e4b027c3bbc2fc87


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## JayKay PE

It's Friday.  4pm.  And I got little to no work done today.  I've lost my drive right now!  T_T


----------



## Road Guy

lets fucking blow this popsicle stand!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This was my first work Friday since November. And my first five day week entirely in the office since October. It's a bit like this


----------



## Road Guy

I was going to work a half day and now I am roped into helping with an interview / presentation that I didn't know about until an hour ago.. :40oz:  this is the thanks I get for coming into the office!  -


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday! 

I was supposed to work a half day today, and am about to leeeaaavvveee! Tahoe, here comes Leggo!


----------



## Ble_PE

This week was tough, but the beer is cold tonight!!


----------



## Road Guy

Rare rap song from me but yeah this was a shit week- this was on the radio when I left the office -


----------



## Master slacker

Alright, let's do this!


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Two important piece of information.

1.  It is FRIDAY!  Finally.  

2.  Halfway through my 10 week bootcamp.  And I haven't died yet.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Violator

Happy wednesday


----------



## FLBuff PE

:banhim:


----------



## Ble_PE

So, um, I've just got to let y'all know that today's my Friday. Sorry suckas!!!


----------



## Supe

X2.  I get to go home and finish plumbing a sink


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, weirdos!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wait, it's Friday? Does this mean I have to be home for the next couple days?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> Wait, it's Friday? Does this mean I have to be home for the next couple days?


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Now that song's stuck in my head.


----------



## leggo PE

Haha, just saw that episode the other day.


----------



## Road Guy

Fuck this week


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE

Lies!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It was my friday


----------



## Master slacker

Finally, it is Friday.


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, it's really Friday!


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Master slacker

Oh f*ck this afternoon straight to hell. 

Friday?  Check

Everything running smoothly?  Check

Key production equipment sh*t the bed?  Check.  :hung-037:


----------



## Road Guy

i have so much work to do I just said fuck it and am now "working" from the bar...


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> i have so much work to do I just said fuck it and am now "working" from the bar...


Damn, I wish I could join you. I could use a drink.


----------



## Road Guy

these 10% beers are making my email trigger finger a little itchy!


----------



## Master slacker

sh*t.  finally!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone! Looks like everyone got it accurately this week.


----------



## Road Guy

Sure I’d love to drive to Colorado Springs on a Friday, that way I can be around 100 + miles away from home at 5 o’clock


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This about sums things up right now.






C'mon 3:15, get here already!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Looks like everyone got it accurately this week.


lol, just wait until next week


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo, it's Friday! This week has seemed long and gone by quickly, simultaneously.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## envirotex

Finally.


----------



## kevo_55

Yes, finally!!


----------



## Master slacker

False.  It's monday


----------



## blybrook PE

Unless you're going to a conference for the remainder of the week, then today is Friday for the "work" week...


----------



## FLBuff PE

It's been a long week. TGIF.


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo Friday!

The Friday before moving on the following Saturday for me. I think we're in decent shape for the movers, but there's still more to do!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Woo-hoo 17 day weekend! sorta


----------



## envirotex

FLBuff PE said:


> It's been a long week. TGIF.


QFT

Y'all know the words...


----------



## FLBuff PE

FRIDAY


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> FRIDAY


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Supe




----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Today is also my Friday. Don't go back to work until next Friday. Might take that day off as well.

Good Friday (tomorrow) and Easter Monday are national holidays, and then it's followed by ANZAC day on Thursday (essentially NZ's version of Memorial day). Two days of vacation time to get 6 days off, or 3 vacation days to get 10 straight off.


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Today is also my Friday. Don't go back to work until next Friday. Might take that day off as well.
> 
> Good Friday (tomorrow) and Easter Monday are national holidays, and then it's followed by ANZAC day on Thursday (essentially NZ's version of Memorial day). Two days of vacation time to get 6 days off, or 3 vacation days to get 10 straight off.


----------



## kevo_55

Finally!!


----------



## leggo PE

Hi Friday! Good to have you around again!


----------



## Ble_PE

Been waiting on this all week! Heading down to the beach this weekend and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Road Guy

I see some lunch drinking in my future today


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

90 more minutes to go!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This Friday will be spent ripping up carpet! Yay!


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Heading out in a bit to do some camping and biking in Fruita, CO.


----------



## Road Guy

^-sounds like a plan!


Ok other need my lunch drinking got turned into after work drinking- god adulthood sucks sometimes....


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, y'all! May the fourth be with you, tomorrow!


----------



## Master slacker

meh


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday. Just 4 more hours to go!


----------



## Road Guy

Happy Friday partner


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE

Boy, this has been a long week! I'm ready for the weekend!


----------



## Road Guy

No shit!

Happening now.... waiting on the in laws and parents to arrive in about an hour for RG dependent #2’s graduation....


----------



## JayKay PE

I...skipped lunch and actually got all my stuff done.  I can leave right now, if I want.  Timesheet is done too!  I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHO I AM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Happy Friday! I’ll prolly be at work for 8 more hours!


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Happy Friday! I’ll prolly be at work for 8 more hours!


Haha you and me both, yaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Happy Friday! I’ll prolly be at work for 8 more hours!


y u do dis. Act like the salaried person you are.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> y u do dis. Act like the salaried person you are.


Wait, i’m Not?


----------



## NikR_PE

then get that OT pay.


----------



## Master slacker

werd


----------



## Ble_PE

Amen brother!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

thirty. more. minutes.


----------



## leggo PE

Turn down for what!!

It's Friday! Woohoo!


----------



## NikR_PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Are we there yet?


As always...View attachment 12929


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can't tell if it's Monday or Thursday... feels like a Monday


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can't tell if it's Monday or Thursday... feels like a Monday


It’s opposite day


----------



## User1

friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


hang in there. Almost.......


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> As always...View attachment 12929


you sound just like the logical part of my brain. But a brother can wish.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> you sound just like the logical part of my brain. But a brother can wish.


I’m flattered, but I think you’ve got me all wrong. I just like using that gif.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m flattered, but I think you’ve got me all wrong. I just like using that gif.


Aah the good old compulsive part of the brain.


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> hang in there. Almost.......


no, it is! (my friday)


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> hang in there. Almost.......


no, it is! (my friday)


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> no, it is! (my friday)


Lucky you


----------



## kevo_55

Ordinarily, I would chastise TJ.

But this happens to be my Friday as well.




  

Sorry everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Six more hours.... I can do this


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE

*grabs dirt and grass to pull myself up from ditch* It's Friday!  I can make it!  I can-*gets pulled back into ditch with responsibilities* Nooooooo~


----------



## Road Guy

lets all go out day drinking and get some tats!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Woo, Friday.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday before MDW!


----------



## envirotex

Don't let them fool ya
Or even try to school ya





Into the weekend like...


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> lets all go out day drinking and get some tats!


Vamanos!!!


----------



## envirotex

Only problem is you can't go swimming after the tats...


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm going to...kickboxing after work.  *shudder*  I hate this 'attempting' to be healthy.  Why can't I have a beach bod now?


----------



## akwooly

my Friday.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mine too. This time tomorrow I'll be...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My Friday too. Going to take a trip!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Y'all can GTFO and GFY.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, all. Boy, am I ready for this weekend. This week has been nonstop and today is a deadline day (which I'm not in good shape for! Oops).

But hey, at least I got myself what's hopefully a bit of good karma, as I saw someone biking drop their phone on the light rail tracks, and I stopped, picked it up, and chased the person down to give it back to them. They hadn't even noticed they dropped it! Don't bike with your phone in a loose pocket, people!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You chased down a dude on a bike?! Wow!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## preeb

All work weeks should be 4 days!


----------



## Master slacker

out


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

T_T


----------



## Master slacker

False


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You chased down a dude on a bike?! Wow!


I was on a bike, too.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Ble_PE

Not only is it Friday, it's my last day at my current job. That means a lot of time shaking hands and wishing everyone the best and very little time actually working. And then:


----------



## MA_PE

Congrats Ble.  Do you get anytime off or do you start fresh on Monday?


----------



## Ble_PE

MA_PE said:


> Congrats Ble.  Do you get anytime off or do you start fresh on Monday?


Thanks! No time off, just taking a different way into work on Monday unfortunately.


----------



## envirotex

Ble_PE said:


> Thanks! No time off, just taking a different way into work on Monday unfortunately.


Enjoy your 2 days of unemployment!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, y'all!

Beer Festival up in the mountains this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## akwooly

i actually had to work a full week.  Happy friday, food truck rally tonight!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today is my Friday. I'm going on vacation, starting tomorrow through the 22.


----------



## Road Guy

Boooooooooo


----------



## Supe

FLBuff PE said:


> Today is my Friday. I'm going on vacation, starting tomorrow through the 22.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's barely humpday...


----------



## Master slacker

FLBuff PE said:


> Today is my Friday. I'm going on vacation, starting tomorrow through the 22.


----------



## Road Guy

this is BS, thread is closed until Friday


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## csb

Happy actual Friday!


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Yay!  Excited to leave work and drive 5+ hours to get home!


----------



## envirotex




----------



## Road Guy

Today was pretty fucked up- I woke up thinking that it was Friday- took the trash out. Wondered why none of my neighbors had theirs out and then it’s hit me that it was only Thursday.....


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Master slacker

Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I'll only leave slightly late today...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

https://giphy.com/gifs/reactionseditor-winona-ryder-hell-yeah-26xBENWdka2DSvvag


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Does being home sick on Friday count as a 3-day weekend?


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Does being home sick on Friday count as a 3-day weekend?


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m out. See you monday.


----------



## Road Guy

Motherfucker!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's basically a Friday. July Four day weekend!


----------



## P-E

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's basically a Friday. July Four day weekend!


Got that right


----------



## Supe

Engage 4 day weekend mode:


----------



## P-E

Going for the 11 day weekend.


----------



## kevo_55

Already on day 1 of a 5 day weekend here!!


----------



## akwooly

Friday July 5th is not a holiday. i expect everyone to be in the office, there is work to be done.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> i expect everyone to be in the office


I expect you’ll be disappointed.


----------



## akwooly

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I expect you’ll be disappointed.


everyone is fired.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

akwooly said:


> everyone is fired.


You can’t fire me, I quit


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> everyone is fired.


I fart in your general direction.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

akwooly said:


> Friday July 5th is not a holiday. i expect everyone to be in the office, there is work to be done.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm gonna be in the office on Friday...

But am taking 2.5 weeks of starting August 1! FINALLY.


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> Friday July 5th is not a holiday. i expect everyone to be in the office, there is work to be done.


I swapped last Saturday for the 5th, already enjoying the 4 day weekend. Enjoy going to the office wooly ;p


----------



## csb

There's approximately the same number of people here as any given Friday for my office. I'm proud of those overachievers.


----------



## Road Guy

I'm taking off Monday so I am here today, 3 people in an office of 150 - I have gotten so much done in the last 3 hours its amaze balls!


----------



## JayKay PE

^^Ditto.  I've actually gotten a lot of work done since the people in the office today aren't people I usually work with/I have no deliverables for them.


----------



## akwooly

it is a ghost town here today....


----------



## leggo PE

We are at 5/9. I wonder how late people will stay...


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm here today but I don't want to be.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm here!  This is my Monday as well as my Friday.  Lucky Me.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I have no idea how many people were in my office today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

[No message]


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOT!!  :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## envirotex

It's Friday.  Time to bust a move.

You know the words...


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday everyone! I see happy hour in my near future...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I see happy hour in my near future...


Every hour not working is a happy hour.


----------



## User1

Happy friyay


----------



## P-E

tj_PE said:


> Happy friyay


Otnay Appyhay etyay


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Happy friyay


Yippy ki yay


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yippy ki yay


mf


----------



## Master slacker

false


----------



## Road Guy

da shit is this doing open?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Master slacker said:


> false


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man!  Musical tonight!  Medieval Times tomorrow!  Massage on Sunday!!  Yessss.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, kids! Two weeks and one day til this Leggo is married!

Also, did anyone else wake up this morning and really feel like it should be Saturday? Maybe that was just due to the beers I drank last night.


----------



## kevo_55

Wat no drunk posts?

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Road Guy

Fuck this week!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Beer’s on.  :beerchug:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Five day workweeks suck. TGIF


----------



## Road Guy

This is feeling like a shots at lunch kind of Friday?


----------



## Ble_PE

Woot, woot!!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Heyyyy Friday! Good to see you again! T-minus six days til vacation time and major life happenings!


----------



## JayKay PE

I drank last night.  Like, when to one of those prohibition places, told them what I liked, and got a drink made with gin that was amazingly citrusy and was bright neon purple.  Went down hella smooth with that huge pretzel.  Next drink wasn't that great (mango/strawberry w/ more gin, but the mango was super sweet and overpowering).  Last drink...peanut butter milkshake w/ toasted marshmallow, a shit-ton of peanut butter, and a shot of bourbon that I injected deep into the shake.

I have a feeling my Friday evening plans will not live up to my Thursday night.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My Friday includes Greek food. Can’t complain.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Trying out a new beer joint tonight, maybe.  If the people are still there after I go to kickboxing.


----------



## Road Guy

JayKay0914 said:


> I drank last night.  Like, when to one of those prohibition places, told them what I liked, and got a drink made with gin that was amazingly citrusy and was bright neon purple.  Went down hella smooth with that huge pretzel.  Next drink wasn't that great (mango/strawberry w/ more gin, but the mango was super sweet and overpowering).  Last drink...peanut butter milkshake w/ toasted marshmallow, a shit-ton of peanut butter, and a shot of bourbon that I injected deep into the shake.
> 
> I have a feeling my Friday evening plans will not live up to my Thursday night.


What's a prohibition place? sounds interesting!


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> What's a prohibition place? sounds interesting!


It's kinda becoming a trend in NYC/Long island to open up prohibition-themed/speakeasy restaurants and bars?  Some of them go all out, with the real "fake" businesses that are functional during the day that then 'close' after business hours, but you can open a false wall to get into the back bar for nighttime fun.  Another one has a bouncer that you have to tell the password to to get in, which changes every week and there is no wi-fi in the area/bad signal so you have to know before you go.  The one last night was more laid back.  The were more like "our food is prohibitively good" more than gangsters making gin in a tub, but they had the bartenders who would make you a drink or cocktail depending on your tastes, using a lot of local distillery spirits, which means I got to taste the orange-flavored seasonal potato vodka in an amaaazing bright purple cocktail.


----------



## kevo_55

Uncle!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

6 more hours to go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost there!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Major deadline next Friday, on my second cup of coffee, LET'S DO THISSSSSSSSSSS HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## FLBuff PE

Hooray Denver traffic! \sarcasm


----------



## txjennah PE

Hah I remember when my husband and I visited Denver back in 2015, we were like, "THIS TRAFFIC IS GREAT, NOT AS BAD AS AUSTIN TRAFFIC!" Then on the last day there got stuck on the freeway for 45 minutes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hah I remember when my husband and I visited Denver back in 2015, we were like, "THIS TRAFFIC IS GREAT, NOT AS BAD AS AUSTIN TRAFFIC!" Then on the last day there got stuck on the freeway for 45 minutes.


Heck, I got stuck on the interstate for 45 minutes in the middle of Iowa this summer.  Traffic here is great until it is not.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It's Friday, and the first day of school!  Woot!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> It's Friday, and the first day of school!  Woot!


Who starts school on a Friday???


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Who starts school on a Friday???


The good people of Iowa are not allowed to start school earlier than August 23rd, as we may hurt state tourism. In other words, the Iowa State Fair didn't get over until this wekk, so don't go to school, go to the fair.

Therefore, we started August 23rd.  It is stupid.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Major deadline next Friday, on my second cup of coffee, LET'S DO THISSSSSSSSSSS HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE


Me too... Minus the coffee! No coffee for this leggo here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Me too... Minus the coffee! No coffee for this leggo here.


I’ve got an infant and two other littles to watch today. Definitely coffee.

Also this is my last workday of paternity leave...back to the grind on Monday.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve got an infant and two other littles to watch today. Definitely coffee.
> 
> Also this is my last workday of paternity leave...back to the grind on Monday.


Yeah, we'll see what happens when kids are in the picture but right now they're not, and the only coffee my husband (!) and I keep in the house is instant coffee we use when camping.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve got an infant and two other littles to watch today. Definitely coffee.
> 
> Also this is my last workday of paternity leave...back to the grind on Monday.


Sad day.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> the only coffee my husband (!) and I keep in the house is instant coffee we use when camping.


My wife and I were both coffee snobs even before we got married, and we keep a very healthy supply of it in our house. I basically refuse to drink work coffee, hah.


----------



## envirotex

Still here...Glad it's Friday.


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> Me too... Minus the coffee! No coffee for this leggo here.


Why, are you pregnant already?!


----------



## leggo PE

mudpuppy said:


> Why, are you pregnant already?!


I've never really drank it ever.


----------



## Road Guy

What are we talking about again?


----------



## Road Guy

My 16 year old sends me memes on Instagram messenger - I think he gets Me!

(It’s almost the end of Hawaiian shirt Friday season :-( )


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, all!!

Anyone doing anything fun for the three-day weekend?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, all!!
> 
> Anyone doing anything fun for the three-day weekend?


Trying to sleep, probably. That and do landscaping work.


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, all!!
> 
> Anyone doing anything fun for the three-day weekend?


Happy Friday.

Taking my toddler to the beach. Hopefully the weather cooperates.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My attitude today be like...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, all!!
> 
> Anyone doing anything fun for the three-day weekend?


study, hike, study, clean/yardwork, study, run, bike, study lol


----------



## Road Guy

Oh yeah Friday night lights!!






Except my kids are in the band and I am
Pushing pit!! 

I am also a little
Buzzed from shotgunning a few beers before I came...

Father of the year!!!


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Oh yeah Friday night lights!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except my kids are in the band and I am
> Pushing pit!!
> 
> I am also a little
> Buzzed from shotgunning a few beers before I came...
> 
> Father of the year!!!


You need one of these.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Working today.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

woo hoo - I get a work free weekend!


----------



## Master slacker

today is not friday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> today is not friday.


Fact.


----------



## FLBuff PE

WTF. Banned for bringing this topic to the top.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Master slacker

"... f*ck...", said Master slacker as he just got reminded by Outlook that he has a meeting in 15 minutes for which he is unprepared.  "Friday!  Why hath thou forsaken me?!?!!?!?!"


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, the 13th!


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Road Guy

I’m unemployed until Monday morning! And only been drinking since 11:30


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Congrats/good luck


----------



## NikR_PE

Road Guy said:


> I’m unemployed until Monday morning! And only been drinking since 11:30


Congrats on the new job.


----------



## Road Guy

Thanks!

Weird they already shut the email down... oh well cya later!


----------



## User1

happy fridayyyyyyyy


----------



## leggo PE

Forever fudgeys to you, @tj_PE!!

/kidding (kind of)


----------



## leggo PE

Happy actual Friday, EBers! Got any weekend plans?

I plan to go trail running on a local mountain tomorrow. And the weather out here is looking like it's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I plan to try recovering from a cold I got from one of my kids. I had the worst runny nose of my life last night.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Went to my local climate strike over lunch (it was legit scheduled for 1 hour over lunch).

And date night today. And then studying. And hopefully a run or two.


----------



## NikR_PE

I will unfortunately have to work (or rather harass my team to get work done). But at least its the weekend so I get to do it in my undies.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Finally got home from work...big doin’s at my workplace. Looking like i’ll Be booked until next April, at least.


----------



## Master slacker

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


YEAH!!


----------



## Road Guy

same goes for me double


----------



## kevo_55

Beer me please.


----------



## leggo PE

Nice to see you again, Friday!


----------



## JayKay PE

Yay!!  Friday!  Harvest Festival!  @txjennah PE hang-out!  Soft pretzels?  Craft cider!  Being able to kinda sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yay!!  Friday!  Harvest Festival!  @txjennah PE hang-out!  Soft pretzels?  Craft cider!  Being able to kinda sleep in tomorrow!


I'm excited!!! They better have some good food there, I am already hungry!


----------



## leggo PE

Aww I wanna go!! But it's Hardly Strictly weekend here!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## leggo PE

Hooray, it's here!!


----------



## Master slacker

False


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## RBHeadge PE

I got back from vacation yesterday. So it's both Monday and Friday for me. At least its a telework day.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ugh wish I had brought my laptop home yesterday so I could work from home. I'd been planning on working in the office today, but my dog decided that eating trash is part of a good balanced breakfast and a great way to start off the morning.  So I will be working here for a bit, then heading home to keep an eye on the little guy.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

txjennah PE said:


> ... my dog decided that eating trash is part of a good balanced breakfast and a great way to start off the morning.


Our cat decided to carpet bomb the house with vomit last night - all food and water recently ingested was mass ejected.  No hair rocket, so more vomit will come.


----------



## txjennah PE

Master slacker said:


> Our cat decided to carpet bomb the house with vomit last night - all food and water recently ingested was mass ejected.  No hair rocket, so more vomit will come.


Oh nooo poor kitty! Carpet is great until the pets decide to use it as a toilet...


----------



## Master slacker

Well, we have zero carpet in the house (  :bananalama:  ), but he hit the floor in several rooms.  Could describe it as a drive-by from gang cars, too.


----------



## leggo PE

Hardwood floors all the way!

Also, hi Friday! Happy to have you around again!


----------



## JayKay PE

Yay!  Friday!  "Staying late" until 5pm and then going to two (2) haunted houses!  I hope I get spooked!  And maybe I'll get McDonalds afterwards!  (Lies, I'm prob going to eat chili when I get home).


----------



## envirotex

Walking into this weekend like...


----------



## envirotex

C'mon 5:01PM...
 
Me and Benjamín Franco stay at the banco
Getting checks like Nike, everywhere that I go
If you ain't getting no pesos, ¿qué estás haciendo? (J-Lo)
Stack it up like Legos, quiero dinero (another one)
 
Me and my man, we stack it up to the ceiling (more money)


----------



## Ble_PE

Woot!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Me rn


----------



## Road Guy

Only an hour left in Friday but let’s do this!!!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

FFS, this is simply my 12th Monday in a row.   :suicide1:


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo, Friday!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FRIDAY! And the post-Halloween candy-pushers are lurking...


----------



## leggo PE

We only got two trick or treaters last night.. Granted, neither my husband nor I got home til around sunset, and we do live on a hill.. But are surrounded by houses with families that have at least _some_ kids in them!

Good thing I didn't buy a ton of candy. Only two small bags.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's my Friday and it's a rye kind of night!


----------



## JayKay PE

I am so happy today is Friday and I have a three-day weekend coming up.  Like, woah.  Idk, I feel like I didn't work any harder this week, but the visit from dad def threw off my whole schedule.


----------



## Master slacker

I have a 9 day weekend coming up.  First friday in 3 weeks.


----------



## Road Guy

fuck this next 7 hours, fuck these hours to shit and back!


----------



## Master slacker

Peace out, bitches!  I'm leaving late, but this is the first time in 3 weeks I've left before 5. :bananalama:


----------



## csb

God bless you, three day weekend.


----------



## leggo PE

TGIF, y'all!

I'm cruising into a new decade come the new week. Woot!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

HBD @leggo PE! Also, TGIF!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

HBD @leggo PE!


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> TGIF, y'all!
> 
> I'm cruising into a new decade come the new week. Woot!




So what are you baking for your birthday?


----------



## leggo PE

mudpuppy said:


> So what are you baking for your birthday?


Bear in mind, I'm not a cake baker, but...

I'm going to try my hand at a double layered vanilla cake with a lemon buttercream.

So yeah, seeing how I've never made buttercream ever before and am not an experienced cake baker, I am hoping to avoid complete disaster!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!


----------



## Ble_PE

TGIF!! Time to hit the road!!


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> TGIF, y'all!
> 
> I'm cruising into a new decade come the new week. Woot!


HBD. I wont be cruising in a new decade (phew) but will start a new year Sunday.


----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> HBD. I wont be cruising in a new decade (phew) but will start a new year Sunday.


Happy birthday, NikR!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

HBD, @NikR


----------



## NikR_PE

Thank you guys


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!

It's been a long week!


----------



## JayKay PE

DITTO.  I can't wait for tonight!

Except co-workers want me to potentially come out tonight and I'm like...I should, because it'd be good team building, on the other...I am so frickin' tired and I really hope I can just go to the gym, grab some food at Walmart, and relax before the weekend.

Also, this weekend is full of social activities, which was a horrible choice.  Maybe I can message and see if I can just do dinner instead of the escape room?  Maybe a nap would be best.  UGH.  BEING SOCIAL IS HORRIBLE AND I WISH I NEVER DECIDED TO TRY AND DO IT IN INDIANAPOLIS.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> BEING SOCIAL IS HORRIBLE


You must be in your 30's.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Maybe a nap would be best.


You speak nap?? I speak nap!!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You speak nap?? I speak nap!!


My family has the lineage of nappers.  We can wake up, have breakfast, have a nap, wake up again, have late lunch, nap again, take a little snooze in front of the tv, and then go to sleep for the night.  We can sleep for many hours if necessary.


----------



## envirotex

Hold the ice...Friday for me!


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> My family has the lineage of nappers.  We can wake up, have breakfast, have a nap, wake up again, have late lunch, nap again, take a little snooze in front of the tv, and then go to sleep for the night.  We can sleep for many hours if necessary.


i can too!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Woo hoo! four day weekend!

Who's ready for tonight?


----------



## Master slacker

Speaking of Thanksgiving, be sure to keep any kiddos (yours and others... if you like them) safe in the cooking zone.  We got lots of turkey fryers down here in paradise who are aware of dangers with an open flame and hot oil.  Children don't know.  Keep them safe, even if you have to yell at them.


----------



## Ble_PE

Why yes, it is my Friday, why do you ask?


----------



## Road Guy

Ffffffffffffffffggfffffffff


----------



## envirotex

Aaah, Friday...

Four letter word just to get me along
It's a difficulty and I'm biting on my tongue


----------



## Road Guy

Ble_PE said:


> Why yes, it is my Friday, why do you ask?
> 
> View attachment 14732


How is that whiskey?

I keep trying ones out but always come back to Makers Mark, seems hard to beat for the money, but I am open to trying new ones!


----------



## JayKay PE

It's Friday!  I could go out drinking tonight with a meetup group orrrrrrrrrrrr eat some of the crockpot roast I'm making tonight, get some apartment stuff done that I keep putting off, and watch some Korean rom-dramas.

I already know what I'm leaning heavily towards.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> How is that whiskey?
> 
> I keep trying ones out but always come back to Makers Mark, seems hard to beat for the money, but I am open to trying new ones!


This was my first time drinking this one and it's not my favorite. It's not as smooth as I'd like, but it's not bad. My go-to bourbon is still Basil Hayden's.


----------



## kevo_55

Now it's Friday.

Beer me!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

kevo_55 said:


> Now it's Friday.
> 
> Beer me!


Bobarita me! @leggo PE


----------



## envirotex

So thirsty.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Bobarita me! @leggo PE


Gladly!

Happy Friday, peoples!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> How is that whiskey?
> 
> I keep trying ones out but always come back to Makers Mark, seems hard to beat for the money, but I am open to trying new ones!


For slightly more than Maker's you can get Basil Hayden or Bulleit...both of which are leagues better.


----------



## Road Guy

Thanks I’ll pick up one if each today!

I am in need of a change from beer for the winter!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Ble_PE

Oh man, this day is dragging! It doesn't help that the office is almost empty. I'll probably be hitting the road early this afternoon...


----------



## csb

Is it really Friday if you have to go to the inlaws this weekend?


----------



## envirotex

In other news, it's cookie weekend!  And I found out about whipped vodka for my hot chocolate...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

envirotex said:


> whipped vodka


Please elaborate. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## envirotex

squaretaper PE said:


> Please elaborate. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

envirotex said:


> View attachment 15457


Iiiiiinteresting...*scratches chin*


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Iiiiiinteresting...*scratches chin*


Put that in some orange juice and you have a creamsicle.


----------



## Master slacker

Chattaneer PE said:


> Put that in some orange juice and you have a creamsicle.


vodka, sherbet, sprite.  done


----------



## JayKay PE

envirotex said:


> View attachment 15457


Aw man, I thought it was going to be whipped cream w/ vodka in it (making all desserts slightly boozy), but this is still good!


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Aw man, I thought it was going to be whipped cream w/ vodka in it (making all desserts slightly boozy), but this is still good!


I can confirm that rum whipped cream is a thing, having made it myself.


----------



## Orchid PE

Master slacker said:


> vodka, sherbet, sprite.  done


That sounds good, too.


----------



## Ble_PE

Happy my Friday everyone!!! This is my last day of work until after Christmas and I only have two more days of work until I go on a 2 week vacation!! I hope everyone has a wonderful Holiday and a Happy New Year!! I'll be enjoying my eggnog this weekend!


----------



## Orchid PE

It is Friday.


----------



## JayKay PE

FINALLY IT'S FRIDAY.

I have family visiting on Saturday, so ultra-excited!  Still have to work on Monday, but like nobody will be in the office, so I should be able to get a ton done, then I'm off until the New Year!  I have a list of NY-foods to bring back for co-workers and my trainer (knishes, bagels, and canoli).


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Still have to work on Monday, but like nobody will be in the office, so I will be leaving super early.


How this should actually read.


----------



## mudpuppy

My last work day of the year!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Ur doing it rong!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

It's blue Friday


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> It's blue Friday
> 
> *pic*


who this?


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> who this?


Looks like a guy that would drive a BMW.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

It's the last Friday of the decade! Party hardy, EBers!


----------



## Orchid PE

It's Friday!

Soon I'm gonna be playin with the baby, then sippin on some whisky.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

TGIF, y'all!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy first Friday of the year, everyone!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm FREE!


----------



## txjennah PE

It's Fridayyyyyyy and I have caffeine untz untz untz


----------



## Orchid PE

My Friday got 100x better this morning, because it wasn't until I got to work that I realized it wasn't Thursday. However, I did miss out on wearing jeans....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> My Friday got 100x better this morning, because it wasn't until I got to work that I realized it wasn't Thursday. However, I did miss out on wearing jeans....


I work for a real small firm and we don't have a formal dress code. The draftsmen wear shorts and t-shirts during the summer. I typically stick to jeans and a polo. It's so nice.


----------



## Master slacker

Ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu.....


----------



## Road Guy

dont be salty!


----------



## JayKay PE

So happy it's Friday.  Except I am coming into work on Sunday.

I am going to sleep in so bad on Saturday.


----------



## Master slacker

you go, girl!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EB!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for a drink! This has been a long, unproductive week!


----------



## MA_PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm ready for a drink! This has been a long, unproductive week!


X2. Heavy on the unproductive.


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday !

And happy Chinese New Year's eve!!


----------



## P-E

kevo_55 said:


> And happy Chinese New Year's eve!!


In that case, I’ll have a beer!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday and happy payday!


----------



## FLBuff PE

FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy

im ready for day drinkning season!!!!

but I went to a bar at lunch and now am waiting to sober up so I can sit in traffic to drive home 

Fu [email protected]!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, people!

I'm headed up to the mountains after work for a winter wedding and some skiing. Here's to hoping there is some snow up there!


----------



## JayKay PE

Thank god it's Friday


----------



## FLBuff PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, people!
> 
> I'm headed up to the mountains after work for a winter wedding and some skiing. Here's to hoping there is some snow up there!


Not only Friday, but payday #3 at my new job for me! It has been puking snow here since yesterday, and I think this storm came from CA, so you should be set? Have fun!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!


----------



## envirotex

Headed to Luckenbach this weekend.  TGIMFF.


----------



## leggo PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Not only Friday, but payday #3 at my new job for me! It has been puking snow here since yesterday, and I think this storm came from CA, so you should be set? Have fun!


Yay to payday! I hope you are liking the new job, too. I just got my first paycheck from my new job last week.

Interesting about that storm... By CA, did it perhaps come from Canada?    

It hasn't rained here very much in weeks...


----------



## FLBuff PE

leggo PE said:


> Yay to payday! I hope you are liking the new job, too. I just got my first paycheck from my new job last week.
> 
> Interesting about that storm... By CA, did it perhaps come from Canada?
> 
> It hasn't rained here very much in weeks...


So far it's good. The team is happy to have me, and it's nice to feel wanted and like I fit in. I always felt like a square peg in a round hole at my previous job.But I made that last 15 years, with large bonuses, stock options, etc. It seemed to be going really well, till it wasn't. We shall see how this career move (private sector to gooberment) shakes out.


----------



## Ble_PE

envirotex said:


> Headed to Luckenbach this weekend.  TGIMFF.


With Waylon and Willie and the boys?


----------



## JayKay PE

FLBuff PE said:


> We shall see how this career move (private sector to gooberment) shakes out.


Lol, we're in the same boat.  I'm locked in for three years, but then after that...who knows?


----------



## envirotex

Ble_PE said:


> With Waylon and Willie and the boys?


Pretty much like that...https://www.luckenbachtexas.com/


----------



## JayKay PE

Yaaaaaaaaay!  It's my Friday!!!  No work tomorrow, no work Monday = random 4-day weekend for JK?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yaaaaaaaaay!  It's my Friday!!!  No work tomorrow, no work Monday = random 4-day weekend for JK?


ditto.

I like 4-4-4's. The next one is in May.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ditto.
> 
> I like 4-4-4's. The next one is in May.


Technically, mine is messed up since I'm taking off a day early for the May one (wedding that weekend) following by a vacation.  So that 4-4-4 is more of a...3-4-2...Which is even better, ha ha ha.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## JayKay PE

@Master slacker.  i c wut u did thar


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


>


I wish I could somehow set this as my profile picture at work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Master slacker.  i c wut u did thar


i don;t think he was trying to hide it



Supe said:


> I wish I could somehow set this as my profile picture at work.


what's stopping you?


----------



## P-E

It’s almost Friday.  Having a double dry hopped double IPA.


----------



## Road Guy

Dear Sweet baby Jesus let traffic be easy today....


----------



## leggo PE

Heyoooo it's FRIDAY!

And I get to see my godson this weekend! Yay!


----------



## Master slacker

woo


----------



## enrique_nola

Road Guy said:


> Dear Sweet baby Jesus let traffic be easy today....


Mardi Gras traffic starting to pick up round here.


----------



## Master slacker

Get a drive-thru daiquiri for the road, bruh!


----------



## Road Guy

This would be a good day to get up and take the next southwest flight to vegas, have some fat tuesdays, play some craps and fly back in the morning....


----------



## enrique_nola

Master slacker said:


> Get a drive-thru daiquiri for the road, bruh!


Haha, I would if I liked daquiris enough.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm physically in the office on a Friday for the first time in nearly six months. I don't like this at all.


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF.

It's been a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG week!


----------



## Ble_PE

kevo_55 said:


> TGIF.
> 
> It's been a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG week!


Yes it has!!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Road Guy

"Mandatory" Lunch and Learn with "BYO" Lunch on a Fucking Friday?

Are you F'n  kidding me?

Insert &lt;Thomas had never seen such BS meme&gt;


----------



## Master slacker

This only means that we're one day closer to Monday.


----------



## envirotex

What difference does it make? 

But no more apologies
No more, no more apologies
Oh, I'm too tired
I'm so sick and tired
And I'm feeling very sick and ill today
But I'm still fond of you, oh-ho-oh
Sorry...Going way back today.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## Ble_PE

Been waiting for Friday all week! TGIF!!


----------



## Orchid PE

It's date night tonight. Dropping the baby girl off with her friends and then going out for dinner.


----------



## Orchid PE

Babysitters had to cancel. No more date night.


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Its quitting time in South Carolina!


----------



## envirotex

Chattaneer PE said:


> Babysitters had to cancel. No more date night.


Pizza and a movie...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

envirotex said:


> Pizza and a movie...


That’s what we’re doing...but we’re going with the fancy stuff. NY style, baby...


----------



## Exengineer

I can honestly say that I have never been to the office of the company I work for as a subcontractor.  They are located in Montreal while I work from home in the Toronto area.  I travel in the local metropolitan area but nowhere near Quebec.  One day I may get out there to meet the people I work for in person. It would be about a 6 hour drive.


----------



## envirotex

I don't cry when my dog runs away,

I don't get angry at the bills I have to pay,

I don't get angry when my mom smokes pot,

Hits the bottle and goes right to the rock...

Let the lovin', let the lovin' come back to me.

Because it's Friday even if I am working remotely...


----------



## Road Guy

this thread will be very helpful because I literally dont have any clue what day it is!


----------



## JayKay PE

So happy today is my Friday and tomorrow I'm off.  And I can't even go into the office if I wanted to due to painters.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Today is my Friday, too!


----------



## Master slacker

y'all suck


----------



## JayKay PE

My hubris has been called out.  Looking like I'm volunteering for screening on Saturday from 0730 to 1200.

Looks like I'm going to need to sleep in late tomorrow to make up for it and not go grocery foraging.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> My hubris has been called out.  Looking like I'm volunteering for screening on Saturday from 0730 to 1200.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to need to sleep in late tomorrow to make up for it and not go grocery foraging.


Volunteered or voluntold


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Every day is Friday when you’re working from home!!!

(as if)


----------



## envirotex

Moving to the country...If you haven't ever watched this video, you should.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Volunteered or voluntold


Voluntold, but I am being compensated for it, so ehhhh?


----------



## envirotex

On repeat...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Everyday is Blursday, but I don't have to telework for three days after today and that makes today: Friday.


----------



## Ble_PE

Not only is today my Friday, but since tomorrow's my regularly scheduled off Friday and it's a holiday, I get to take Monday off as well!


----------



## JayKay PE

So happy today is my Friday.  Means I don't need to drive into work, get screened, and hide out in my office to avoid people!  Maybe I'll actually cook tomorrow!


----------



## Road Guy

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## frazil

Thank goodness


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!


----------



## JayKay PE

That Friday was not long enough.


----------



## Ble_PE

Today is my Friday!!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Today is my Friday!!


Same, though I suspect I'll be working intermittently tomorrow.  I feel like I've been busier working from home than I had been at the office, though I think that's just the timing of stuff coming in lately.


----------



## Road Guy

Is it really a Friday if you are already at home all week?


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit, today is my Friday as well.  Going to be working late, but def not coming in tomorrow.

We have rain today, and starting Saturday for a majority of next week.  I want to take advantage of the one non-rainy/kinda nice day we're going to have for a while.


----------



## mudpuppy

Today is my Wednesday, but Monday will be my Sunday so it's all good.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE

It's bourbon thirty!


----------



## Master slacker

now we may rejoice


----------



## Master slacker

fcuk this place.  I'm out, bitches!


----------



## P-E

Time for another beer


----------



## envirotex

Finally.  Friday.

There's no one here who can touch you right now.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Master slacker

Friday all week for me.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## JayKay PE

Today was supposed to be my regular day off...Instead I'm coming in so I can get more work done, so next week will be easier.

I hate being a responsible government employee.  It blows.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm still way too busy at work. But today I'm in trainings most of the day. So here's to an easy Friday!


----------



## JayKay PE

My feeling this Friday, after having a semi-busy week of more and more project stuff piling up and nobody really helping and just wanting to sleep due to crappy weather:


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday for me! Happy Memorial Day everyone!


----------



## Road Guy

boooooo


----------



## Master slacker

:banhim:


----------



## JayKay PE

So excited for my four day weekend.

It's nice having an RDO sometimes.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's only half past 12, but I don't care... It's five o'clock somewhere!


----------



## kevo_55

^^ There is no judgement in the Drunk Tank. Just saying......


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> It's only half past 12, but I don't care... It's five o'clock somewhere!
> 
> View attachment 17675


Nice koozie!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 o'clock can't here here fast enough


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My weekend begins at noooooooooon


----------



## leggo PE

Hi Friday! Just got a coupla hours left, then I'll be off attempting to find the Strawberry Berliner Weissbier that has been haunting me...


----------



## P-E

Beer on the deck.  Beautiful night.


----------



## Master slacker

Despite this being Friday, F today.

If that isn't cringy Facebookish reply-bait ("oh what happened, MS?"), I don't know what is.  More on Monday when I state that day can F right off.


----------



## P-E

Someone needs a splash in the drunk tank.


----------



## matt267 PE

4 day weekends for me until September.


----------



## JayKay PE

Today would have been my Friday.  Except I have training tomorrow.  Which means today is my Thursday and tomorrow is my Friday and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Road Guy

today is my Friday


----------



## Supe

Same.  Once 4:30 (ish) comes around, I've got some bike brakes to shorten and bleed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Me toooooooooo

Gonna go visit family this weekend, so excited. Feels like it’s been a lifetime.


----------



## Ble_PE

Same for me!


----------



## Road Guy

is it me or does Ble get like every other Friday off?


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> is it me or does Ble get like every other Friday off?


Observant you are!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

It is most definitely not my Friday. I woke up today wondering why my alarm was going off so early, because I was convinced it was Saturday. That was no fun.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Juneteenth, EB!


----------



## Ble_PE

Finally! This has been a long week and I need a drink!


----------



## kevo_55

TGIF!


----------



## leggo PE

It was nice to wake up today, ask if it was Friday, and realize that in fact, it IS!


----------



## JayKay PE

Finishing training today, FinIHShing TraGIEnfeinG Today!

THANK GOD.  2 weeks over!!!  Hopefully I passed.


----------



## envirotex

OMG.  TGIF.  So much.


----------



## P-E

What a horrible week.  Up late every night. Time for some beers!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This day is dragging. I still have 77 minutes left


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This day is dragging. I still have 77 minutes left


Wait.  I only have 19 minutes left.  ARE YOU STAYING LONGER.  I THOUGHT WE WERE SCHEDULE BUDDIES?!?!?!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready to quit for the day as well, but I did take a 2 hour beach break, so it's not too bad. TGIF!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  I only have 19 minutes left.  ARE YOU STAYING LONGER.  I THOUGHT WE WERE SCHEDULE BUDDIES?!?!?!


Now that I'm teleworking 100%, I've shifted my Friday schedule to 7:30-1600.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, kids!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

FTS - out!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Woot woot, it's Friday!


----------



## kevo_55

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Sitting at the pool with a cold beer. This is nice!


----------



## Road Guy

:wanker:


----------



## envirotex

Hello Friday. 

Sippin' on drink number two...

...

You're shakin' that money maker,
Like a heart breaker, like your college major was
Twistin' and tearin' up Friday nights


----------



## JayKay PE

Thank god.  Super excited to sleep in tomorrow and maybe get a coffee and chocolate croissant.

But then the next two weeks are night shift/4-day week.  Which means I 'technically' have 3x Friday's off in a row.  ...but at what cost?


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes, happy Friday.

...I feel like a five day weekend is in order...


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!


----------



## matt267 PE

yes, happy Friday.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## P-E

Long weekend beer night!   Not like it being Thrs ever stopped me before.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am so happy today is Friday and I have off Monday.  Going to have to come in my next Friday (which I'm usually off), but, but, I like the long weekend ahead.


----------



## leggo PE

It's Friday before a three day weekend here in the States! Woot!

Though I don't have any plans to go anywhere. I mean, why would I?


----------



## Orchid PE

Ah, Friday. My weekend started after my only conference call for the day ended at 8:35 AM!


----------



## Orchid PE

Just joined the last conference call of the day!


----------



## Road Guy

this has been a long short week!


----------



## JayKay PE

On one hand, happy it's Friday...on the other, coworker wants to go out drinking tonight and I kinda...don't want to hang?  Idk.  I'm a bad person.


----------



## Orchid PE

There's always covid if you want to use that as an excuse.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday from the smoky west coast! Hope you all can get outside if you so choose. Don't take the clean air for granted!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> There's always covid if you want to use that as an excuse.


We literally work down the hall from each other.

I'll have to start coughing ASAP.


----------



## envirotex

A little funk for Friday.  arty-smiley-048:

Ba duda, ba duda, ba duda, badu


----------



## envirotex

And because I couldn't stop there...Boogie Wonderland.  OMG, those pants. I need some.  TGIF


----------



## leggo PE

envirotex said:


> OMG, those pants. I need some.


Which pair? There are so many good ones!


----------



## envirotex

leggo PE said:


> Which pair? There are so many good ones!


All of them, but the red ones on the back-up singers...


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> We literally work down the hall from each other.
> 
> I'll have to start coughing ASAP.


DO IT!


----------



## leggo PE

Yeahhhhh IT’S FRIDAY!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, kiddos!


----------



## envirotex

Because, you know, fall Friday...


----------



## leggo PE

HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## envirotex

Last meeting done.  TGIF.


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like I got nothing done today.  I am super tired and happy to be going home after this.  Got gym, but I might grab a quick nap in-between getting home (leave at 3:30pm) and gym (starts at 5:30pm).  Worse case, I'll nap a little too late and drive instead of walking to the gym.


----------



## Orchid PE

Yesterday was my final day at work. Then made the trip down to FL. Smells like fish down here.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday yet again. I hope everyone is staying safe, what with the fires, the hurricanes, the pandemic, the evil Dodgers advancing to the NLCS, and everything else going on.


----------



## Road Guy

Help us the Atlanta Braves, you're our only hope........

&lt;no clue who they play next&gt;


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> Help us the Atlanta Braves, you're our only hope........
> 
> &lt;no clue who they play next&gt;


THE STUPID EVIL DODGERS


----------



## leggo PE

And here we are again, it's FRIDAY!!


----------



## Road Guy

And maybe this weekend will see the end of the Dodgers?


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> And maybe this weekend will see the end of the Dodgers?


Fingers are crossed (which makes it hard to type)...


----------



## JayKay PE

So happy I'm done in like five minutes.  Was going to stay late but...why would I kill myself?


----------



## envirotex

leggo PE said:


> And here we are again, it's FRIDAY!!


Thank GAWD.  Today has been a total $#!+ show.


----------



## envirotex

It's Friday. Wish you could dance in the bars...


----------



## leggo PE

Annnnddddd happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## JayKay PE

*crawls to Friday like a dying person in the desert*

If...if only I could get to the end of the day...

*desert abruptly turns into dessert and I begin to sink in chocolate pudding*

nooooo


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!


----------



## Violator




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, you all!


----------



## Violator

Guess what day it’s not tomorrow?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Violator said:


> Guess what day it’s not tomorrow?


It's not thanksgiving tomorrow. What do I win?


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, my fellow EBers!


----------



## TrickShotG

Happy Friday! First weekend for me in a while where I don't have to hide in my basement and study surveying/seismic topics. Going to be so nice!


----------



## Violator

The weekend is beginning a little late but happy Friday!


----------



## envirotex

Yep.  Friday, R U mine?


----------



## Derek S. Lee

maybe I'll surprise you, but I really love Mondays)


----------



## leggo PE

Happy freaking Friday, all!

I dunno about the rest of you, but the past month has been CRAZY for me, with work primarily. Now, I'm not quite on vacation yet, but several major deadlines are now passed! For that, I'm super glad.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, kiddos!


----------



## JayKay PE

Doing tons of work.  Got to come into the office on Sunday to finish some more work.  Yeaaaaah.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Doing tons of work.  Got to come into the office on Sunday to finish some more work.  Yeaaaaah.


I mean, I feel ya. I'll be working this weekend, too, but from home. Also, starting my AEI Lateral class tomorrow, so class from 7:30 am - 3:30 pm. Life is fun!


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> Ya. Wish he still came around. Funny guy. Still active on FB, just not so much on EB. For whatever reason. Was awesome to have had a PBR with him though in person. =)


I was EB blocked by the I.T. guys at work... Not any more.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy FRIDAY, people!!


----------



## snickerd3

I said EXTRA sauerkraut, not NO sauerkraut. Arby's totally ruined my lunch


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> I said EXTRA sauerkraut, not NO sauerkraut. Arby's totally ruined my lunch


I LOVE SAUERKRAUT. I would be so pissed too!


----------



## kevo_55

No sauerkraut makes for a crappy reuben!

Hey, happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## DVINNY

Happy FRIDAY BIOTCHES !!!!!!


----------



## beccabun PE




----------



## envirotex

beccabun PE said:


>



Patron. Happy Friday.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, you all!!


----------



## envirotex

That Bloody Mary's lacking in Tabasco...TGIF.


----------



## envirotex

Also, sorry for the Arctic Monkeys frequency...it's a phase...


----------



## pbrme

Spamming the message boards post.
Happy Friday Everyone.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!


----------



## envirotex

Let's stay inside...TGIF.

Yeah, we can take it
Good news on an endless spree
Good because we made it
And when momma's not around
There's no telling what we'll do when we're free


----------



## leggo PE

Hiya, Friday!! Good to see you again!


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## leggo PE

The most important post of the week...

Happy Friday, kids!!


----------



## envirotex

Yeah
You know I've been around for a while now
Not sure if I have much left to prove
Yeah, I do, haha

Hello, Friday.



Edited for the new stuff. Still here....


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Supe

On a Friday? It's ALWAYS FTS o'clock, especially for an RFI.


----------



## pbrme

Supe said:


> On a Friday? It's ALWAYS FTS o'clock, especially for an RFI.


Depends on if the contractor left the cost impact field blank or not.


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> Depends on if the contractor left the cost impact field blank or not.


The last contractor that did that on one of my projects was informed in writing by the owner that a blank impact field on their RFI's meant no impact. The owner would check NO, initial it and then return it after it was reviewed by the design team.

After the contractor had to eat about a 15k change, he made sure everyone filled out the RFI's correctly.


----------



## leggo PE

Friday! It’s great to see you!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Happy Friday SPAMMERS! UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EB!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FRIDAY! UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, kiddos!!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EB!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yoooooooooo!

Happy Friday SPAMMERS.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## P-E

Wouldn’t be Friday without Zemo.


----------



## envirotex

Well, here we are again kiddies...TGIF

¿Yo me enfrío o lo soplo?


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, weirdos!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Happy Friday, SPAMMERS! (also, go SPAM)


----------



## JayKay PE

*sobs* I decided to stay an extra hour today to finish up some work, and then I'm doing more work this weekend.

Whyyyy


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> *sobs* I decided to stay an extra hour today to finish up some work, and then I'm doing more work this weekend.
> 
> Whyyyy


Well you’re not alone, at least! I’m working all day tomorrow and Sunday, too! Wheeeeee!


----------



## pbrme

Friday throwback. Hit up the c-store later for some 40's.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday! I’ve got some sourdough bagel dough in the works and the weather is already beautiful. It’s going to be a good weekend!


----------



## envirotex

pbrme said:


> Friday throwback. Hit up the c-store later for some 40's.


Thanks for the TAMU dude bro...


----------



## pbrme

envirotex said:


> Thanks for the TAMU dude bro...


<- Needs help
Ok, I'm old so I googled TAMU... Texas A&M? I think I'm missing the mark.


----------



## envirotex

pbrme said:


> <- Needs help
> Ok, I'm old so I googled TAMU... Texas A&M? I think I'm missing the mark.


The guy in the video with the maroon hat...it's a TAMU hat.


----------



## pbrme

envirotex said:


> The guy in the video with the maroon hat...it's a TAMU hat.


Ohhhh... derp.
Well... those boys don't play fool, cuz they're sitting in the back, sippin' purple chongo... so now it makes sense.


----------



## JayKay PE

I so badly want to just call in tomorrow and make today my Friday


----------



## txjennah PE

pbrme said:


> Ohhhh... derp.
> Well... those boys don't play fool, cuz they're sitting in the back, sippin' purple chongo... so now it makes sense.


Hahaha and there was a "C-Store" in one of the dorms back in the day. Idk if it's still there, but your comment added an extra level to that throwback for me


----------



## leggo PE

Happy actual Friday!! I’m taking Monday off for my first real day off in, I don’t know how long. Gonna go see my brother, friends, and our godson!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone!

According to @vhab49_PE, her projection is for S.E. Exam results to be released NEXT Friday. Oh boy.


----------



## leggo PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!
> 
> According to @vhab49_PE, her projection is for S.E. Exam results to be released NEXT Friday. Oh boy.


 Well, hot damn, @vhab49_PE was right. Today is release day 1 for S.E. Results.

Please contact vhab for all lotto numbers and gambling advice immediately!

Happy Friday, all.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Well, hot damn, @vhab49_PE was right. Today is release day 1 for S.E. Results.
> 
> Please contact vhab for all lotto numbers and gambling advice immediately!
> 
> Happy Friday, all.


But not for study advice!


----------



## JayKay PE

I am so happy it's Friday. I am...not being productive, even though I am answering all the emails competently.

Man. Should not have had fried chicken sandwich. Hopefully I can gym it after work and then relax the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

JayKay PE said:


> I am so happy it's Friday. I am...not being productive, even though I am answering all the emails competently.
> 
> Man. Should not have had fried chicken sandwich. Hopefully I can gym it after work and then relax the rest of the weekend.


I have severe writers block for a scope of work I am writing, so going through emails, fumbled around in CAD to edit some details. 

Waiting for the weekly "dont get covid" email where they tell you how many people got covid. I use receipt of that email as unofficial end of week.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yay! Off tomorrow for RDO; but...now it's a federal holiday. So. Don't know what's going on exactly.


----------



## blybrook PE

This new federal holiday is really screwing with my scheduled inspections. Had to arrange for an airman to report for duty today so we could complete the work and demob on time. The equipment is due on another job Monday, so we can't delay. Had to reset several subs so they didn't show up to a closed gate.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, kiddos!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, kiddos! In meetings all morning, woohoo!


----------



## pbrme

It's margarita, tacos and pool party day!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## leggo PE

I almost forgot… Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Timesheet submitted.

Out of office on.

Officially on vacation !!!!!!

Changing my latitude tomorrow.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EB friends!! I hope you have something fun planned for the weekend, whether it be big or small!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

HAPPY FRIDAY! It's beautiful outside. About to head out to do some gardening. I hope my chatty neighbor leaves me to my weeding and podcasts.


----------



## P-E

Platypus Engineer said:


> Timesheet submitted.
> 
> Out of office on.
> 
> Officially on vacation !!!!!!
> 
> Changing my latitude tomorrow.


Drinking a beer. 
Out on the deck
Officially drunk
Changing my underwear tomorrow.


----------



## JayKay PE

I wish today was Friday...


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I wish today was Friday...


I wish it were fall already.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone! It’s almost August…


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!

What’s on the docket for this weekend? Hopefully battered banana pancake coins (I have no idea why I’ve never seen, nor thought of this before — Link: Battered Banana Pancakes) and definitely seeing Thundercat live, outdoors (fog or no fog) on Sunday!


----------



## pbrme

Happy Friday!
My weekend's going to look something like this:


----------



## JayKay PE

@leggo PE my plans this weekend are laundry + going to see a co-worker's band play at a vineyard/brewery + sushi + maybe baking something. I'm thinking scones? Maybe chocolate chip walnut?


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> @leggo PE my plans this weekend are laundry + going to see a co-worker's band play at a vineyard/brewery + sushi + maybe baking something. I'm thinking scones? Maybe chocolate chip walnut?


I strongly support all baking experiences!


----------



## DLD PE

I need to get back into baking bread.

Friday night is usually pizza night for us. Depends on my wife's mood whether or not we make our own pizza, get Little Caesar's or take out from Nellie's, which is our "go-to" if we splurge for pizza. So tonight is pizza night, then XBox Warzone with my friends, golf Saturday morning, then yard work, then church on Sunday, and more than likely re-painting our front door. Wife wants a different color.


----------



## JayKay PE

I have like five more minutes at work and I am not doing anything but looking at the clock


----------



## leggo PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I need to get back into baking bread.


Yes, you do!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have like five more minutes at work and I am not doing anything but looking at the clock


TIME!


----------



## P-E

Slim pickings on prime time Olympics. I guess I don’t understand men’s water polo. Did they not make the swim team or the volleyball team?


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> Slim pickings on prime time Olympics. I guess I don’t understand men’s water polo. Did they not make the swim team or the volleyball team?


I look at water polo, and see an incredibly physically demanding sport! Imagine having to constantly tread water, then swim as fast as you can for, say, 50m to get position on the other side of the pool, then huck a ball as hard as you can while treading water again, while someone on the other team is also probably doing something unsportsmanlike to you under the water because the refs can only see what happens above water (or is that only an issue in women’s water polo?). Is it my favorite sport to watch? Not necessarily, but I think it definitely has merit!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> probably doing something unsportsmanlike to you under the water


...don't have to threaten me with a good time...


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> I look at water polo, and see an incredibly physically demanding sport! Imagine having to constantly tread water, then swim as fast as you can for, say, 50m to get position on the other side of the pool, then huck a ball as hard as you can while treading water again, while someone on the other team is also probably doing something unsportsmanlike to you under the water because the refs can only see what happens above water (or is that only an issue in women’s water polo?). Is it my favorite sport to watch? Not necessarily, but I think it definitely has merit!


I have better respect for water polo now that I’ve watched hand ball.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, weirdos!

My plans are to make bread for a friend’s potluck outdoor birthday party tomorrow, and start the finishing of our new media center, which arrived yesterday in many more pieces than we were initially expecting. Great for finishing, but I’m not convinced I have enough standoffs, ha!

What’s everyone else up to?


----------



## DLD PE

I recorded some Little League World Games for our son to watch. XBox Warzone tonight, golf in the morning. Church on Sunday. Still too hot to do much outside between late morning/early afternoon.


----------



## leggo PE

Lest anyone forget… Happy Friday!!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## leggo PE

Hey all! Happy Friday! I hope your week’s weren’t too crazy and that you have exactly the plans for the weekend that you want.

Me? I’m going to the Hella Mega Tour (Weezer, Fall Out Boy, and Green Day) tonight, and then will take my chances baking an apple pie for my dad’s momentous 80th birthday on Sunday. I’m not usually a pie baker, so this is a bit of a departure for me and my baking experience. However, I put my full trust in Deb Perelman (of Smitten Kitchen) and Alison Roman, so I think I’ll be okay. Wish me luck and no soggy bottoms!


----------



## pbrme

This week was chayy, oss. Warrants some "Bum Bum, Bubba Gump... BAHWL Bum Bum Bump, Bubba Gump"... and some 22's of hipster juice.
 Edit: @0:54


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday before a three day weekend, everyone!! What’s on the docket?

I don’t have much planned besides a get together with some friends tomorrow and maybe we’ll do a grill session for Labor Day? Also, baking bread and maybe bagels too. Oh, and trying to hit 10 miles on a run to prove to myself I’ll be okay to do 13.1 next weekend.


----------



## DLD PE

Parents coming in tonight and staying through the weekend. Golf with dad and one of my friends Sunday. Dad is making burritos tomorrow night. Wife bought some t-bones so I'm grilling steaks Sunday. Should be a nice weekend!


----------



## snickerd3

supposed to rain all day tomorrow. maybe movie marathon with the fam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday!! Who’s got the jams??

Not much planned for me this weekend, which inevitably means I’ll find something to bake and something reasonably complicated to cook.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, 20 years since 9/11. A day that is and forever will be seared in my mind.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EB!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone! What’s on the docket this weekend?

I’m getting dinner with Mr. leggo and his aunt and uncle tomorrow night, getting my hair cut, and hopefully making this absolutely freaking delicious raspberry bars. Don’t be fooled by their title; I consider them more a fantastic dessert option than a true breakfast bar. Yum!!


----------



## DLD PE

The usual: Friday night XBox, golf in the morning. Our 4-year old's friend across the street has 6th birthday party tomorrow. Watch Vols get destroyed by Florida tomorrow night. Church Sunday. Pray for Team USA to win Ryder Cup, knowing they probably won't.


----------



## leggo PE

Thank you got always humoring me and sharing your plans, @DuranDuran PE!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s Friday!! Much like the thread title states.

I have dinner plans with my step brother and his wife tonight. It will be nice to see them for the first time in a few years!

Otherwise, I’m hoping the Giants clinch the NL West (2 games up on the Dodgers with 3 games left to play in the season) and that this nice weather sticks around for a bit longer!

What’s anyone/everyone else got planned?


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> It’s Friday!! Much like the thread title states.
> 
> I have dinner plans with my step brother and his wife tonight. It will be nice to see them for the first time in a few years!
> 
> Otherwise, I’m hoping the Giants clinch the NL West (2 games up on the Dodgers with 3 games left to play in the season) and that this nice weather sticks around for a bit longer!
> 
> What’s anyone/everyone else got planned?


I'm just shocked the Dodgers are only 2 games behind.


----------



## leggo PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm just shocked the Dodgers are only 2 games behind.


Every article I read points out something like the fact that the Dodgers won again and didn’t gain a game on the Giants, well this is the 29th time in 30 games this has happened… Or something like that. I just hope the Giants can pull of the title for the division to take it away from the evil Dodgers, for the first time in about a decade.

I also have tickets to the first NLDS game played in SF, and would love the Giants to just book their ticket straight through and not have to deal with the wildcard play-in game. They’ve also had the best record in baseball and been the first to reach 50, 60, 70, 80, 90, and 100 games, gotten their highest win total since moving to SF (104, though they got to 105 yesterday), and been in first place (albeit with one day of shared first place with the Dodgers a month or two ago, but they never fell behind!) in their division since May.

It would be massively disappointing to NOT have the Giants win the division, but the dang evil Dodgers are just so freaking loaded with money and talent that it’s still very much within the realm of possibility.


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> Every article I read points out something like the fact that the Dodgers won again and didn’t gain a game on the Giants, well this is the 29th time in 30 games this has happened… Or something like that. I just hope the Giants can pull of the title for the division to take it away from the evil Dodgers, for the first time in about a decade.
> 
> I also have tickets to the first NLDS game played in SF, and would love the Giants to just book their ticket straight through and not have to deal with the wildcard play-in game. They’ve also had the best record in baseball and been the first to reach 50, 60, 70, 80, 90, and 100 games, gotten their highest win total since moving to SF (104, yesterday), and been in first place (albeit with one day of shared first place with the Dodgers a month or two ago, but they never fell behind!) in their division since May.
> 
> It would be massively disappointing to NOT have the Giants win the division, but the dang evil Dodgers are just so freaking loaded with money and talent that it’s still very much within the realm of possibility.


GO (evil) DODGERS!


----------



## leggo PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> GO (evil) DODGERS!


BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s Friday and it’s MLB playoffs time, baby!!

What’s good for the weekend?

I’m going to the Giants/evil Dodgers NLDS game 1 tonight, then spending tomorrow out on the water for Fleet Week. May need to bake some sort of quick bread on Sunday… Recipe tbd.


----------



## DLD PE

Hmmm...pizza night/game night again. What should I do....start a loaf of bread or watch Dodgers beat Giants?


----------



## leggo PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Hmmm...pizza night/game night again. What should I do....start a loaf of bread or watch Dodgers beat Giants?


Well, since I’m a baker and a diehard Giants fan, I only see one possibility here! Bread, duh!


----------



## pbrme

We had our sand filter blowing sand into the pool a few weeks ago so I get to fix that. We just shut down the pumps until we had time to diagnose. This last week I rebuilt the upper end of the selector valve, shop vac'd out old sand and replaced laterals. A loose lateral was the culprit. So this afternoon I get to replace 300 lbs of sand, and vac out about 50-75 lbs of loose sand on the bottom of the pool, and get it ready to winterize. Yay pools.


----------



## P-E

pbrme said:


> We had our sand filter blowing sand into the pool a few weeks ago so I get to fix that. We just shut down the pumps until we had time to diagnose. This last week I rebuilt the upper end of the selector valve, shop vac'd out old sand and replaced laterals. A loose lateral was the culprit. So this afternoon I get to replace 300 lbs of sand, and vac out about 50-75 lbs of loose sand on the bottom of the pool, and get it ready to winterize. Yay pools.


I could never have a pool. I can’t even keep a fish tank clean. That reminds me, I need a beer.


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> Well, since I’m a baker and a diehard Giants fan, I only see one possibility here! Bread, duh!


Pass the bread


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EB! What’s everyone got planned for the weekend and what tunes are we listening to today?


----------



## pbrme

Lame, no one chimed in. I was up to my eyeballs in a project going out the door Friday and just catching up on EB.


----------



## DLD PE

My weekend consisted of watching my Vols and Dodgers lose. Other than that it was GREAT!


----------



## pbrme

If adults had a Friday afternoon cartoon theme song ->


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone!

Probably gotta work this weekend. Fun times!


----------



## pbrme

Yay, It's Friday and Payday!!! And Halloween weekend!!! And the Vikings play SNF!!!
Time for the baller Friday theme song. Turn up your bass.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday!!

It’s been a hectic week for this leggo, and I’m looking forward to a chill night tonight. Then a busy day tomorrow, including a Halloween party! Probably a chill day Sunday, this one’s gotta have time to relax (aka bake)!


----------



## leggo PE

It’s Friday, y’all! Don’t forget to change your watches on Sunday. It’s daylight savings time again! Unless you’re in Arizona, or whatever part of whatever other state (somewhere in the Midwest, I think?) that doesn’t observe this silly, out of date thing.

What’s everyone got planned for the weekend?


----------



## DLD PE

Pizza night again! Nellie's takeout which is our go-to on Friday nights. Tonight is also video game night. 7pm starts with our 4-year old. We play Need For Speed Nitro on the Wii (his favorite game), then after he goes to bed it's Warzone with my friends until close to midnight. Tomorrow morning golf at 7am, which will be the last early tee time until it moves to 8am after the time change. Vols vs Kentucky at 6pm. 

@leggo PE about this time every year news articles show up about a number of states considering making daylight savings times permanent, but no one ever seems to actually do it.


----------



## pbrme

Yay, it's Friday! I have my nephew staying over, so we're packing the next 24hrs with lego sets, nintendo, grilling burgers and golf.


----------



## leggo PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @leggo PE about this time every year news articles show up about a number of states considering making daylight savings times permanent, but no one ever seems to actually do it.



A few years ago, we in CA voted in favor of something that said we would allow the legislature to stop the day light savings time change, but it was non-binding and didn’t actually require the state legislature to do anything, so here we find ourselves again!


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> A few years ago, we in CA voted in favor of something that said we would allow the legislature to stop the day light savings time change, but it was non-binding and didn’t actually require the state legislature to do anything, so here we find ourselves again!


In other words, it was a waste of day light.


----------



## leggo PE

It is indeed Friday! We’ve made it, people!

What’s up for the weekend? I’m baking bread and maybe also some cookies for a fire pit party with some friends tomorrow. Also planning out the baking/cooking I’ll be doing for Thanksgiving. Right now, I’ve volunteered to make a pumpkin pie and possibly a second dessert for Thanksgiving Day, as well as some roasted honeynut squash and some other dessert for a Friendsgiving on Sunday following Thanksgiving.


----------



## pbrme

Wow lots of cooking there @leggo PE . I've got a few hours of golf simulator booked, a round at the local club for week 3 of 4 in the fall series, movie night at our friends tonight and dinner out with friends tomorrow.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> It is indeed Friday! We’ve made it, people!
> 
> What’s up for the weekend? I’m baking bread and maybe also some cookies for a fire pit party with some friends tomorrow. Also planning out the baking/cooking I’ll be doing for Thanksgiving. Right now, I’ve volunteered to make a pumpkin pie and possibly a second dessert for Thanksgiving Day, as well as some roasted honeynut squash and some other dessert for a Friendsgiving on Sunday following Thanksgiving.


Hey, I'm baking bread, too! We're bringing Sourdough for our friendsgiving on Tuesday.


----------



## leggo PE

pbrme said:


> Wow lots of cooking there @leggo PE . I've got a few hours of golf simulator booked, a round at the local club for week 3 of 4 in the fall series, movie night at our friends tonight and dinner out with friends tomorrow.


Baking (and cooking) are my love language.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hey, I'm baking bread, too! We're bringing Sourdough for our friendsgiving on Tuesday.


You’d best post the results in the baking thread, when you’ve got ‘em!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Happy Friday SPAMMERS!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

INTERN!!!!! get me a unicorn STAT!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, kids! Today is my office holiday party at a bowling alley this afternoon, and later I’m going to go see Lettuce play. This weekend is going to be cookie baking madness!

How’s everyone else’s weekend shaping up, and of course, what are the weekend tunes?


----------



## pbrme

Here's my vote. I performed for a few seasons as one of the party parents, and have a few friends performing this weekend. So this is in my earbuds at work atm.


----------



## leggo PE

Guys and gals, it’s FRIDAY! I hope you all get your holiday shopping done with plenty of time to relax, if you’re partaking in that sort of thing. Otherwise (or in any case), I hope you’re getting some sort of holiday cheer, whether through decorations, music, food, drink, your choice of what to watch on TV, or anything else.

My plans this weekend are to wrap presents and bake… something, tbd. Generally take it easy, because this week has been pretty busy.

How about you?


----------



## steel

Dinner out and shopping tonight, and baking something tomorrow! I need to make my pizzelles cause I usually have them made by now, this close to Christmas, but weeknights have been for PE studying :/


----------



## leggo PE

It’s FRIDAY!


----------



## DLD PE

Yay!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?

I went on a run for the first time in about a month yesterday evening, so I’ll probably try to get another run in tomorrow or Sunday. Typical weekend plans otherwise. The leggo household has had a pretty crazy and unsettling last few weeks, so I think I’m going to lean into normalcy. Heck, I might just make a crepe cake if I feel like it.


----------



## steel

It's FriYAY!

I'm photographing a college hockey game tonight and a college basketball game tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully can get my grocery shopping done tomorrow afternoon without dealing with too many people panic-buying milk for some snow we're gonna get Sunday into Monday. But we'll see!


----------



## DLD PE

Pizza night and game night. Star Wars Battlefront with son, then COD Warzone with friends later tonight!


----------



## pbrme

^Epic. We're going over to a chef friend's house for gourmet vittles and board game tonight. Then indoor golf tomorrow a.m. and house projects the rest of the weekend. Happy Friday!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers! I’m making yogurt (almost the easiest thing ever) and set to have a busy workday, then having two friends over for dinner tonight. Mr. leggo is out of town for the weekend so I’ve got the house to myself! Well, except for my cat, Pluto, who really runs the place.




What are you all up to?


----------



## JayKay PE

o thank god it friday


----------



## snickerd3

that's a huge cat...is he part coon?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Or maybe it's a little chair?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Either way, he is so gorgeous! 
I have no plans this weekend! Should probably spend time going through all my clothes and getting rid of some and organizing


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> that's a huge cat...is he part coon?


I don’t think so, but he came from the ASPCA so we have no background except for American Shorthair for him. He is ginormous in length and has a significant belly (we call it his pooch) that we’re trying to work on, with limited results. He hasn’t been weighed in a year but I can assure you he is something like 16-18 lbs.


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Or maybe it's a little chair?


It’s not a little chair at all, ha! It’s a vintage armchair (with matching ottoman that we use as our coffee table) that Mr. Leggo got at an estate sale several years ago.


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> I don’t think so, but he came from the ASPCA so we have no background except for American Shorthair for him. He is ginormous in length and has a significant belly (we call it his pooch) that we’re trying to work on, with limited results. He hasn’t been weighed in a year but I can assure you he is something like 16-18 lbs.


Mini lion.


----------



## DLD PE

Tonight is game night. Our son has taken to playing Star Wars Battlefront on XBox, so I'm going to warm up with Battlefront and have my game night on Warzone after he goes to bed. Tomorrow will be too cold for golf, so I will sleep in and look forward to watching the Titans kick some Bengal butt!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday! This weekend, Mr. Leggo is doing a gravel and road bike race, a few hours away. It’s going to be a fun one night away! Does anyone else have anything in the books?


----------



## DLD PE

Monster Jam tomorrow!









Tour 2 Monster Jam Stadium







www.monsterjam.com


----------



## snickerd3

indoor soccer practice starts tonight. so the next couple of months is going to be crazy with practice and games throughout the week. The program has grown so much since minisnick started. It used to be they could get it all done on the weekends. Now they have 58 teams over 5 age groups.


----------



## snickerd3

the interest in soccer has skyrocketed recently. There was a point a couple yrs ago the local high school almost did away with boys soccer. They did a co-op with another local school to prevent the demise of the sport at both schools. Now they have enough to go solo again, but not sure how long the co-op agreement is for.


----------



## DLD PE

Our son's school is looking for a middle and high school soccer coach.


----------



## Supe

I WOKE UP EARLY ON MY DAY OFF JUST TO GET ON A STUPID PHONE CALL, AND IT TURNED OUT THERE WAS ZERO REASON FOR ME TO BE ON IT.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday! This weekend, Mr. Leggo is doing a gravel and road bike race, a few hours away. It’s going to be a fun one night away! Does anyone else have anything in the books?


Trail half marathon in Auburn! Mr. Leggo should join my gravel squad up here!

Edit: These are two different disciplines, if that wasn't obvs.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday everyone! And happy little three day weekend to me and @pbrme!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, all!

Word has it, there’s a big sports event happening this weekend.

Yep, it’s the Olympics!


----------



## pbrme

Happy Friday Cheers EBrs!!
Be safe out there on Sunday


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, peeps! I hope you all are doing things this weekend that make you happy in some way or another!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Friday doesn't suck!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EB!

What should I bake this weekend?


----------



## Platypus Engineer

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, EB!
> 
> What should I bake this weekend?


Dont know but have gotten way too many emails for a Friday. But just got weekly "don't get covid email" where they tell you how many people at my job got covid. So week unofficially over.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, EB!
> 
> What should I bake this weekend?


Boston cream pie!


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Boston cream pie!


Now there’s an out of the box idea!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers! Is it springtime yet wherever you are? The weather thread has been pretty quiet as of late!


----------



## snickerd3

nope we had snow last night/this morning.


----------



## leggo PE

Who’s got the Friday tunes??


----------



## steel

Happy Friday! I ordered my PE seal Wednesday and it came today!


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> Who’s got the Friday tunes??


I have the Friday Fumes. They glued carpet tiles down today, so it smells like rubber solvents.


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> I have the Friday Fumes. They glued carpet tiles down today, so it smells like rubber solvents.


Is this at your house or in your office?


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> Is this at your house or in your office?


office


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> office


Better than your home, but not ideal. Hopefully the scent will be gone by Monday!


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, EBers! Is it springtime yet wherever you are? The weather thread has been pretty quiet as of late!



I saw a robin this morning, so that counts, right? Even though we got 3" of snow and it was 15 degrees with a windchill near 0 yesterday morning?


----------



## snickerd3

mudpuppy said:


> I saw a robin this morning, so that counts, right? Even though we got 3" of snow and it was 15 degrees with a windchill near 0 yesterday morning?


I honestly think some of our robin's didn't leave this winter. I swear I saw them in January. Haven't seen the normal flocks of them yet.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, people! I hope you are set up to have a great weekend!


----------



## P-E

Yes Happy Friday! Beer and brackets!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm still at work. And coming in tomorrow.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m going to see Mean Girls the musical this weekend!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m going to see Mean Girls the musical this weekend!!! Woohoo!!!


IT'S A CAUTIONARY TALE~ OF FEAR, AND LUST, AND PRIDE! BASED ON ACTUAL EVENTS~ WHERE PEOPLE DIED!

*no one died*


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m going to see Mean Girls the musical this weekend!!! Woohoo!!!


An old college friend went to the high school in Chicago that the movie was supposedly based around! New Trier, if I remember correctly.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers! What’s everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Supe

I spent my weekend starting to get the garage cleaned up. Felt like a truck ran me over. Spent most of Sunday dreading Monday.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!!


----------



## Supe

Supe said:


> I spent my weekend starting to get the garage cleaned up. Felt like a truck ran me over. Spent most of Sunday dreading Monday.


Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!

And baseball is back, baby! I mean, it was back yesterday but most teams have their first game today, including my beloved Giants who will yet again fight the behemoth that is the evil Dodgers!


----------



## leggo PE

Friday’s here, EBers!

I know some people are off today. You lucky ducks! Hopefully you’re off doing exactly what you want to be doing any not a single thing that you don’t.

For the rest of us, the weekend is near!!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## leggo PE

Who has the tunes??

@pbrme @csb @snickerd3 @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## pbrme

I was out Friday, didn't get the memo.


----------



## leggo PE

pbrme said:


> I was out Friday, didn't get the memo.


Ah yes, no worries!


----------



## P-E

I’m on vacation. Monday is the new Friday.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday and happy Earth Day! And happy wedding day to two of my good friends!

I hope everyone is having a nice day, and that the weekend is a good one!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> And happy wedding day to two of my good friends!


You might say it's...MIRTH day for them! I'll be here all day, folks.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, everyone!

What do I have going on this weekend, you ask?

Well, both the Pan de Mie and bagel doughs (sourdough, natürlich) are going and are already in their initial proofing stages. I’ll bake the pan loaf style Pan de Mie later today and the bagels tomorrow.

Also tomorrow, I’m going to a baseball game! Woot!

What’s everyone else got going on?


----------



## pbrme

Happy Friday EB! Weekend CABs and house projects abound for this squirrel.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, the 13th! May you not walk under any ladders, nor break a mirror, nor have a black cat cross your path…

What’s everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## DLD PE

This is going to sound weird, so I hope someone can relate:

I've got the usual going on: Game night tonight. Sawyer has a new "Sonic" Xbox game he borrowed from the library and can't wait to play it. I'm playing my usual War-Zone with my buddies, but tonight is the big "King Kong vs Godzilla" Operation Monarch event that's been so heavily advertised. I have golf Saturday morning and church Sunday, but of all the above I'm MOST excited about....mowing my yard!

Ha ha why? Well, my riding mower blew a gasket, and I got a new Cub Cadet XT1 (22 HP, 46" cutting width), and I can't wait to try it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, the 13th! May you not walk under any ladders, nor break a mirror, nor have a black cat cross your path…
> 
> What’s everyone up to this weekend?


Happy Friday the 13th! Doing a sPoOoKy escape room with some friends and then board game night!

Also, Friday the 13th is usually a lucky day for me. Passed the mechanical PE exam 4/13/2018, it was a very good Friday!


----------



## DLD PE

It just now occurred to me it's Friday the 13th, even after reading @leggo PE 's post. @squaretaper LIT AF PE had to mention it twice to get my attention. I is slow lol


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!

If you follow the baking thread, you may have seen that I am considering making a blueberry & blackberry cobbler for dessert for a small dinner party tomorrow night. Do I hear a yes, for it, from you all?

It’s a short week for me next week as I will be off on PTO for a week, starting at noon on Tuesday! So this weekend, I will be getting things in order for my trip.

What’s everyone else up to this weekend? It’s the last weekend before Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## pbrme

Taking a half day today to work on home projects I've been stalling on. Have the nephews coming for Nintendo night sleepover, oyster feed at my Dad's tomorrow night and more projects to wrap up by Sunday afternoon. Next weekend we're heading for the mountains to bike and golf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy Friday, EBers!
> 
> If you follow the baking thread, you may have seen that I am considering making a blueberry & blackberry cobbler for dessert for a small dinner party tomorrow night. Do I hear a yes, for it, from you all?
> 
> It’s a short week for me next week as I will be off on PTO for a week, starting at noon on Tuesday! So this weekend, I will be getting things in order for my trip.
> 
> What’s everyone else up to this weekend? It’s the last weekend before Memorial Day weekend!


Banned for cross posting and off topic. Am I doing this right?  Happy Friday SPAMMERS!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Friday, EBers!!

I hope you all have wonderful weekends!


----------



## Platypus Engineer

One week to go before vacation


----------



## Serg305

Platypus Engineer said:


> One week to go before vacation


Where to? I'm my "friend" (she's an Interior Designer) to a fancy Italian spot for her birthday.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Just a local beach for two weeks. Have family that cant fly.


----------



## Serg305

Enjoy! Beach time is always good!


----------

